# Halios Universa



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

The Halios Fairwind thread was doing double duty for both the Fairwind and Universa, but now that the Fairwind is being released and we have the Universa to look forward to, it made sense to create another thread. Can't wait!



















What we know about the Universa:
*CALIBRE:* SW210-1 hand-winding movement, no-date only
*DIAMETER:* 38mm
*WATER RESISTANCE:* 10 ATM
*MATERIAL:* 316L stainless steel
*CRYSTAL:* Sapphire, double-domed with anti-reflective coating
*LUG-TO-LUG:* 48mm
*LUG WIDTH:* 20mm
*THICKNESS:* 11mm (including crystal)
*OTHER:* Push-pull (non-screwdown) crown and screwdown caseback
*BEZEL:* Fixed (non-rotating)
*POWER RESERVE:* 40 hours
*FINISH:* Brushed with polished lug chamfer
*LUMINOUS MATERIAL:* Superluminova C3 (glows green)
*WEIGHT:* 118g with bracelet attached
*INCLUDED STRAPS:* Steel bracelet

Halios Fairwind (and Universa)








Halios Fairwind


Thought it best to get an independent thread rolling on this one. Here's what we know so far: Fairwind: 39mm, rotating bezel with Sellita SW200 automatic movement and 20ATM water resistance. Intended as a sport watch for general timing purposes, it will feature a bi-directional ball-bearing...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

I’m new to halios but in between these teasers and the fairwind, I now want both! Alas, a decision will have to be made because they are just too similar (minus the bezel)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

NO....i promised myself one watch a year. But damn those Halios are nice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't see this coming but...

I think may like the universa more than the fairwind...

It's most likely that it feels just a little more different than the Seaforth with the Arabic cardinal numerals.

Looking forward to seeing more pics as we go here


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think also I may have seen some pics where the numerals have applied metal borders. 

I’ll try and double check that sometime. Perhaps two different prototypes but I’m not sure which would be final production.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah here is one from the HALIOS IG


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Interested to see how it sits on wrist with a 38mm case diameter and those long sharp lugs. I like the dial design though.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Ah here is one from the HALIOS IG


Jason has better design sense than the entire Grand Seiko design studio.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

imaCoolRobot said:


> Jason has better design sense than the entire Grand Seiko design studio.


I get the sense that he is a perfectionist. I know that he's been working really hard to get the Fairwind out and is shipping the bracelet separately because it's not ready yet. I think that is very generous of him to ship the watch and bracelet separately. I can't imagine trying to release a watch this year.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

What kinda accuracy are you seeing from the Halios watches?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

The only watch I want from halios is puck in 40mm.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

I love it, but 48mm l2l feels a bit much.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

imaCoolRobot said:


> What kinda accuracy are you seeing from the Halios watches?


I have one with an eta 2824-2 and one with a miyota 90S5.

Both are around +5 seconds per 24 hours.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

heffergm said:


> I love it, but 48mm l2l feels a bit much.


It's definitely an outlier with the diameter and thickness dimensions considered.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very attractive. One more thing my checkbook has to worry about......


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

It's a shame Jason is going to outline the 12-3-6-9 numerals in silver. I really liked how they looked like just with the applied lume markers - kind of like on the Roldorf edition.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

lehippi said:


> It's a shame Jason is going to outline the 12-3-6-9 numerals in silver. I really liked how they looked like just with the applied lume markers - kind of like on the Roldorf edition.


I like the metal surrounds on the numerals but I would like both. If many agree with you, maybe he'll do both!


----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Ah here is one from the HALIOS IG





lehippi said:


> It's a shame Jason is going to outline the 12-3-6-9 numerals in silver. I really liked how they looked like just with the applied lume markers - kind of like on the Roldorf edition.


The surrounds are there in the earlier pictures, just not picked out by being in the highlight plane.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's an option to get it without the bracelet? I also don't like the "silver outline." The overall shape and all look great though. It'll be nice and thin too!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I love the silver outlined arabics - it's a rare thing to see on any watch, let alone a micro. It's the sort of thing that's very easy to get wrong - getting it right speaks to real precision manufacturing and attention to detail.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Anyone know if this has a push pull crown? A screw down on a handwinder would suck.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

sriracha said:


> Anyone know if this has a push pull crown? A screw down on a handwinder would suck.


It's push pull according to the product page.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I sat out the Fairwind, but am excited to add a Universa to the two Seaforths in my collection. Like some other posters, I worry a bit re the L2L of 48mm, but I trust Jason to get it right and have the watch wear well.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

Funny that L2L thing hadn't registered. It's a mm longer than the 40-41 mm Seaforths. I need to get some injections or something and get my wrists inflated.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope it fits my 6.25' wrist with the 48mm L2L! I'm thinking of grabbing one, and a SF which is next


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Really like this shot of the Universa. The sharp lines and the smooth bezel really just set it off for me. Oh and the bracelet looks amazing too


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sweet pic! Got a nice black look on this lighting, even though it's the bathyal blue!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

For those of you who might be wondering about the lug length I have a 6.5 inch wrist and got to try the universa during the 2019 SF wind up watch fair.



















For smaller wrists it hugs the contours of the wrist well. However, considering the angle of the sloping lugs it might be an issue for those with larger wrists since the lug tips might elevate the watch on really large wrists. Like this pic from the Gram.



















As compared to my seaforth.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

NightOwl said:


> For those of you who might be wondering about the lug length I have a 6.5 inch wrist and got to try the universa during the 2019 SF wind up watch fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the information and comparison, this really helps get an idea who this watch is going to potentially work for. That pastel blue Seaforth is super nice btw. Is that the Ginault bracelet?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

PartyBees said:


> Wow, thanks for the information and comparison, this really helps get an idea who this watch is going to potentially work for. That pastel blue Seaforth is super nice btw. Is that the Ginault bracelet?


Good eye. Yes, it's the ginault bracelet.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey thanks for the post and info. I was worried it wouldn't fit my 6.25" wrist. I think from the look I should be ok since it wraps downwards! Awesome. Now the tough choice of the colour selection. Did you see the grey as well? How did they look in person? thx


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey thanks for the post and info. I was worried it wouldn't fit my 6.25" wrist. I think from the look I should be ok since it wraps downwards! Awesome. Now the tough choice of the colour selection. Did you see the grey as well? How did they look in person? thx


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey thanks for the post and info. I was worried it wouldn't fit my 6.25" wrist. I think from the look I should be ok since it wraps downwards! Awesome. Now the tough choice of the colour selection. Did you see the grey as well? How did they look in person? thx


I did see the grey.










It wasn't my favorite but I don't like grey dials in general.

Again, as compared to my pastel seaforth


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Very much looking forward to this release. The bracelet reminds me quite a bit of the Lorier bracelets. I was concerned about the 48mm lug to lug but with the downturn of the lugs I think it will be quite wearable even for smaller wrists.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Both blue and grey dials look good imo! I believe it was mentioned that the grey will have a mint seconds hand tip which will look great. Looking forward to more pics of the Universa. I have a Hamilton khaki field, which has long lugs as well for the 38mm size. I think it's 47, but not as much curve-down as the Universa, so should balance things out. It's also handwind which makes it a more intimate relationship


----------



## PNWkayakfisher (Sep 29, 2020)

This is the one. My hunt is over. Can't wait 😊👍


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Review of the Fairwind, which shares the same bracelet.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

That bracelet is amazing! Does anyone have any ideas to what the price will be for the Universa? Maybe heard through the grapewine? If the FW is $775, then maybe $700 for this guy?


----------



## superclap (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks like the release date was moved back to December on the Halios website. Anyone know if there's a wait list to get on for this? I sent a message on the website but no response


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I was really interested in their bronze Seaforth (blue) but I don't even see it listed on their website now. For a while it just said sold out. Was it an LE?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chris Stark said:


> I was really interested in their bronze Seaforth (blue) but I don't even see it listed on their website now. For a while it just said sold out. Was it an LE?


All I've heard is that the Universa is on deck, and will be followed by the Seaforth steel model. He might do some bronze with those but I'm not sure. Send him an email (might take a while for a response).


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Have there been any clear shots of the final production models? Seems strange given how close to ordering it is


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

jjmc87 said:


> Have there been any clear shots of the final production models? Seems strange given how close to ordering it is


I'm guessing he's hustling to get the bracelets to all the folks who ordered the Fairwind. My hope is that the Universa will be open to orders and delivered in a much shorter timeframe since the Fairwind share the same case and bracelet.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> I'm guessing he's hustling to get the bracelets to all the folks who ordered the Fairwind. My hope is that the Universa will be open to orders and delivered in a much shorter timeframe since the Fairwind share the same case and bracelet.


Ya I agree! Curious if it's just bracelet delays, then in theory, he should be working on the Seaforth (fingers crossed).


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> I'm guessing he's hustling to get the bracelets to all the folks who ordered the Fairwind. My hope is that the Universa will be open to orders and delivered in a much shorter timeframe since the Fairwind share the same case and bracelet.


I was under the impression that the Universa case is 1mm smaller than the Fairwind. I don't know if that difference is down to the lack of rotating bezel, or the case itself. Are the end links the same between the two watches?


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

one onety-one said:


> I was under the impression that the Universa case is 1mm smaller than the Fairwind. I don't know if that difference is down to the lack of rotating bezel, or the case itself. Are the end links the same between the two watches?


The mid case and bracelet should be the same. Just a difference of the bezel from what I recall


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

monsters said:


> The mid case and bracelet should be the same. Just a difference of the bezel from what I recall


Not sure on this, but I believe the case and bracelet are the same, and the bezel and case back are different, which accounts for the smaller diameter and height.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Crickets.... Anyone have some Universa info lol?


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Crickets.... Anyone have some Universa info lol?


I used to check the Halios website, Instagram and this forum regularly for updates. After becoming aware of Halios, my lukewarm opinion of the brand began heating up once I started seeing pictures of the Universa and I began filling my piggybank in anticipation of its release. I began losing patience around October when it's release was apparently delayed yet again amid what I perceive as the Fairwind release fiasco. I know Halios is a small, boutique operation and it's been a crazy year in general, but what I've seen from Halios since I've been following them has been borderline unprofessional. I'm not accusing Halios of malice or negligence, but the production and release of the Fairwind and Universa is not what I'd expect from a watch company. It sort of resembles a c.f. I've read that the owner is a perfectionist and I appreciate that he wants to get his product just right, but other micro (and macro) brands have nice watches too and it hasn't taken them 20+ months to get their products to customers. I was in the market for a Universa, but I have moved on.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> I used to check the Halios website, Instagram and this forum regularly for updates. After becoming aware of Halios, my lukewarm opinion of the brand began heating up once I started seeing pictures of the Universa and I began filling my piggybank in anticipation of its release. I began losing patience around October when it's release was apparently delayed yet again amid what I perceive as the Fairwind release fiasco. I know Halios is a small, boutique operation and it's been a crazy year in general, but what I've seen from Halios since I've been following them has been borderline unprofessional. I'm not accusing Halios of malice or negligence, but the production and release of the Fairwind and Universa is not what I'd expect from a watch company. It sort of resembles a c.f. I've read that the owner is a perfectionist and I appreciate that he wants to get his product just right, but other micro (and macro) brands have nice watches too and it hasn't taken them 20+ months to get their products to customers. I was in the market for a Universa, but I have moved on.


Yea Jason likes to get everything perfect. The only thing that would be nice, is if he updated us a bit more frequently. The last time he posted was end of Sept, and now on Dec 1st. It would be good with the bracelet update he just made, to give us some info on the SF as well.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Had me right up until I saw those lugs. Oh well. Seaforth still my favorite.


----------



## superclap (Nov 1, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> I used to check the Halios website, Instagram and this forum regularly for updates. After becoming aware of Halios, my lukewarm opinion of the brand began heating up once I started seeing pictures of the Universa and I began filling my piggybank in anticipation of its release. I began losing patience around October when it's release was apparently delayed yet again amid what I perceive as the Fairwind release fiasco. I know Halios is a small, boutique operation and it's been a crazy year in general, but what I've seen from Halios since I've been following them has been borderline unprofessional. I'm not accusing Halios of malice or negligence, but the production and release of the Fairwind and Universa is not what I'd expect from a watch company. It sort of resembles a c.f. I've read that the owner is a perfectionist and I appreciate that he wants to get his product just right, but other micro (and macro) brands have nice watches too and it hasn't taken them 20+ months to get their products to customers. I was in the market for a Universa, but I have moved on.


This was my exact feelings and experiences as well. Sad because I was willing to cough up a bit extra to support a fellow Canadian, but I've moved on, at least for now.


----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)

Very nice. Clean.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Update on the Halios site. Expected release Q1 Now. Another delay!


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

yeah ive moved on...went with Nodus instead and im very happy with my selection.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jae Arr said:


> yeah ive moved on...went with Nodus instead and im very happy with my selection.


Nodus is a great brand I agree 100. The new pilot series look sick.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

superclap said:


> This was my exact feelings and experiences as well. Sad because I was willing to cough up a bit extra to support a fellow Canadian, but I've moved on, at least for now.


I've been on the fence about Halios going back a few years. I really do like their designs but the brand owner keeps getting a pass when it comes to his chaotic approach to actually getting the watches into the hands of would-be customers. He seems far more interested in design than commerce, which is perfectly understandable. However, being an entrepreneur involves identifying your weaknesses and addressing them.

Jason, hire someone to handle operations and communication, even if it's on a part time basis.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I've been on the fence about Halios going back a few years. I really do like their designs but the brand owner keeps getting a pass when it comes to his chaotic approach to actually getting the watches into the hands of would-be customers. He seems far more interested in design than commerce, which is perfectly understandable. However, being an entrepreneur involves understanding your weaknesses and addressing them.
> 
> Jason, hire someone to handle operations and communication, even if it's on a part time basis.


Jason has answered my emails sometimes. Throughout the years, I've noticed if you don't ask too many questions, and keep it short, he'll write back. If you start asking too many things then no response. I'd love to work for Halios since I've been laid off from work since March.

"Will work for watches!" sign should be put up for me


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Jason has answered my emails sometimes.


Not exactly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

I've read, on the Fairwind thread, that Halios has announced on IG that assembly is moving to Vancouver (presumably iin-house), so to paraphrase, production won't be occuring at "mass production" speed (like it was before?). No firm release date. March/April was one prediction. That would be at least 2 years from announcement to release (!). Smh...


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Don't really understand the lack of patience. His watches are made and assembled in Asia, and then final QC is in Canada. It makes sense that there are delays due to the virus. It would make sense that he wants to assemble and QC them all in Canada though.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

lehippi said:


> Don't really understand the lack of patience. His watches are made and assembled in Asia, and then final QC is in Canada. It makes sense that there are delays due to the virus. It would make sense that he wants to assemble and QC them all in Canada though.


What is it exactly that you are failing to understand? The statements are matters of fact. We are discussing the release of a watch, its progress and the lack thereof.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

one onety-one said:


> What is it exactly that you are failing to understand? The statements are matters of fact. We are discussing the release of a watch, its progress and the lack thereof.


I understand what you're discussing and I'm not disputing any "facts". I don't understand why people aren't willing to wait for a watch they want to buy.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

lehippi said:


> Don't really understand the lack of patience. His watches are made and assembled in Asia, and then final QC is in Canada. It makes sense that there are delays due to the virus. It would make sense that he wants to assemble and QC them all in Canada though.


Perhaps you're new to Halios but these issues existed long before COVID-19. Jason has had issues with pretty much every release after the first few and seems unwilling to move to a more efficient and equitable sales and distribution method. He could easily adopt the model employed by Lorier, for example, but appears to have zero interest in doing so.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

lehippi said:


> I understand what you're discussing and I'm not disputing any "facts". I don't understand why people aren't willing to wait for a watch they want to buy.


Come on, lehippi. It doesn't take a deep dive into the psyche of a WIS to understand the Halios may be one of several watches they would like to buy. Not everyone is able to, or wants to, buy them all. If a particular watch isn't available, they'll move on and buy something else. Some may circle back when the watch becomes available, others will not.

Furthermore, the roll-out of Halios' two latest watches has not been very smooth, even in light of the current world situation. Though Halios has a very good reputation with an enthusiastic fan base, what I have seen develop over the past year-and-a half hasn't encouraged me to take part in this buying experience. It's just not the type of experience that I'm looking for. It has very little to do with patience.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

one onety-one said:


> Come on, lehippi. It doesn't take a deep dive into the psyche of a WIS to understand the Halios may be one of several watches they would like to buy. Not everyone is able to, or wants to, buy them all. If a particular watch isn't available, they'll move on and buy something else. Some may circle back when the watch becomes available, others will not.
> 
> Furthermore, the roll-out of Halios' two latest watches has not been very smooth, even in light of the current world situation. Though Halios has a very good reputation with an enthusiastic fan base, what I have seen develop over the past year-and-a half hasn't encouraged me to take part in this buying experience. It's just not the type of experience that I'm looking for. It has very little to do with patience.


Fair enough. I tend to wait if I want to buy a watch that isn't available, but there always alternatives.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Perhaps you're new to Halios but these issues existed long before COVID-19. Jason has had issues with pretty much every release after the first few and seems unwilling to move to a more efficient and equitable sales and distribution method. He could easily adopt the model employed by Lorier, for example, but appears to have zero interest in doing so.


I have owned 10 Seaforths over the past couple of years so I'm no stranger to the brand. Halios has certainly had issues with delivering their watches on time. But what is the model Lorier using? I'm not familiar with it, but from what I see they're constantly producing the model until they discontinue it and update it. Halios produces one batch (around 3,000 watches give or take? At least for the Seaforth v2 and v3) and then Jason moves on to a new model or updates it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

lehippi said:


> I have owned 10 Seaforths over the past couple of years so I'm no stranger to the brand. Halios has certainly had issues with delivering their watches on time. But what is the model Lorier using? I'm not familiar with it, but from what I see they're constantly producing the model until they discontinue it and update it. Halios produces one batch (around 3,000 watches give or take? At least for the Seaforth v2 and v3) and then Jason moves on to a new model or updates it.


It's a very simple wait list. I'm pretty sure Jason has tried something similar. The issue as I understand it is that his communication skills ain't great, which leaves potential buyers frustrated or otherwise unsure of when they'll have a chance to buy a watch.

The effort required to buy a Halios seems a bit disproportionate given the watches themselves, at least to me. On the plus side, it could be much worse, like the way Bill Yao runs things at MK II.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's a very simple wait list. I'm pretty sure Jason has tried something similar. The issue as I understand it is that his communication skills ain't great, which leaves potential buyers frustrated or otherwise unsure of when they'll have a chance to buy a watch.
> 
> The effort required to buy a Halios seems a bit disproportionate given the watches themselves, at least to me. On the plus side, it could be much worse, like the way Bill Yao runs things at MK II.


MK II: I've been waiting for the AGL(yellow lolipop) second batch to arrive, and after waiting for almost a year, he puts up t-shirts or hats for sale ??‍♂It's frustrating.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Hello all, I recently reviewed the Fairwind and was pretty impressed, so I decided I will join the clan in trying to get hold of a Universa. I like the idea of a sporty hand-wound watch, and if the Fairwind was any indicator, I think the QC is pretty neat. 

Should I expect this watch to go live in January, or am I being naive?


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Hello all, I recently reviewed the Fairwind and was pretty impressed, so I decided I will join the clan in trying to get hold of a Universa. I like the idea of a sporty hand-wound watch, and if the Fairwind was any indicator, I think the QC is pretty neat.
> 
> Should I expect this watch to go live in January, or am I being naive?


At this point, I wouldn't set expectations any greater than sometime in Q1, 2021.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> Hello all, I recently reviewed the Fairwind and was pretty impressed, so I decided I will join the clan in trying to get hold of a Universa. I like the idea of a sporty hand-wound watch, and if the Fairwind was any indicator, I think the QC is pretty neat.
> 
> Should I expect this watch to go live in January, or am I being naive?


You'll probably get your bracelet first. I think those damn bracelets are the hold up so hopefully he has the Universas ready to go afterwards.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> You'll probably get your bracelet first. I think those damn bracelets are the hold up so hopefully he has the Universas ready to go afterwards.


Has anyone asked if one without a bracelet can be ordered?


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

To add a bit of info: assembly of FW/Universa started in Switzerland. Due to COVID, this no longer works out. The assembly partner can not have many people in one room so all schedules are heavily postponed. 

Jason is moving assembly to Vancouver. Paid pre orders have priority. Bracelets for pre order customers should be there soon. 

It is what it is. Bad luck combined with high standards. Jason sources all parts from good suppliers and his costs are way higher than other brands that get everything from one central “watch workshop” in HK. He does not compromise on stuff he thinks is important. He has part samples made until he is happy. Takes the cost for tooling if required and is not easily satisfied. 

You either like that or hate it. No one is forcing people to purchase or be a fan. Halios is as real as it gets. A micro brand that actually still is all about the ideas/vision of one guy. He still makes things he likes and still has trouble understanding why so many people want his products. And why people get wound up about those products. 

I think that is way cool. He might not be the most outspoken guy or the most communicative. He is humble and takes customer service very seriously. His sense of humor is amazing. He does not have the urgent desire to grow into a huge watch brand. He is as authentic as can be. A genuinely nice guy. And total watch nut. 

After working with him as his European partner since many years, I vouch for his integrity as a person. Which to me means more than schedules, money and even watches. 

Now. All the above is no reason to purchase his products or to wait. Just to give some background. You might not enjoy/appreciate the way he runs his little company. Or you might see the charm in it. It is a free world. Background can help to add some perspective. That’s all. 

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Stevo said:


> To add a bit of info: assembly of FW/Universa started in Switzerland. Due to COVID, this no longer works out. The assembly partner can not have many people in one room so all schedules are heavily postponed.
> 
> Jason is moving assembly to Vancouver. Paid pre orders have priority. Bracelets for pre order customers should be there soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! So once bracelets are delivered, the Universa pre-orders will open?


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Stevo said:


> To add a bit of info: assembly of FW/Universa started in Switzerland. Due to COVID, this no longer works out. The assembly partner can not have many people in one room so all schedules are heavily postponed.
> 
> Jason is moving assembly to Vancouver. Paid pre orders have priority. Bracelets for pre order customers should be there soon.
> 
> ...


That might be more information in one post than I've seen from the company in several months. He's fortunate to have you as a distribution/retail partner.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Thanks for the update! So once bracelets are delivered, the Universa pre-orders will open?


More information on the availability of the Universa will follow asap. First priority is to get the Fairwinds ready. But Universa will follow. You can imagine that Halios wants to make them available to the public as well. After all delays and uncertainties caused by Covid in a number of ways, it will be a real relief to get them out. But assembly speed will be slower than many would like. Ah well, there is a brand with a crown that is even harder to get.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Stevo said:


> To add a bit of info: assembly of FW/Universa started in Switzerland. Due to COVID, this no longer works out. The assembly partner can not have many people in one room so all schedules are heavily postponed.
> 
> Jason is moving assembly to Vancouver. Paid pre orders have priority. Bracelets for pre order customers should be there soon.
> 
> ...


He should use large parts of this for his dating profile. ?

All kidding aside, good insight. Thanks!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Stevo said:


> To add a bit of info: assembly of FW/Universa started in Switzerland. Due to COVID, this no longer works out. The assembly partner can not have many people in one room so all schedules are heavily postponed.
> 
> Jason is moving assembly to Vancouver. Paid pre orders have priority. Bracelets for pre order customers should be there soon.
> 
> ...


I think part of people's frustration is that, if you've heard or read interviews with him (and based on what he does put out in public/what people say about him), Jason seems like a genuinely good, humble guy who is passionate about watches and extremely good at designing them - it makes the communications problems more puzzling. If he was a jerk out to make a quick buck I think people would just sort of get it.

It's also not the delays that are the thing that I think people find annoying, it's the communication. The internet is full of suggestions to get on the mailing list to find out when products will be updated but you literally just cannot find a way to get out the list so the comments section of all his instagram posts and website updates are full of people asking to be added to the list. Nowhere on the website does it either say "we aren't adding new people to the mailing list" or "do X to get on the mailing list" and he publicly responds to the occasional instagram comment telling the person to message him to get added to the list. All of this adds up to people who want to buy his watches thinking to themselves "****, I am doing absolutely everything right but still can't even get on the list to find out when I can try to buy one of these" which in 2021 is just really frustrating.

Jason's really good at the things that make watches nice (designing, sourcing, testing, obsessing) and it would be awesome if he found a way to make sure he can devote his time and energy to doing that. The communications side seems to not be neither what he's good at nor what he wants to do (which is understandable because it's harder than people think it is) and it likely takes time away from the other aspects of it that he is good at/passionate about, so it'd be great to see him come up with some ways to outsource, automate or streamline that communications side, even if it came with a retail price increase. Maybe he could do it with some part time help or through a partner or bringing on a consultant to set it all up for him. Maybe he could move to wholesaler model and let a shop or shops handle the marketing and communications, or piggy back off their existing expertise and staff. I don't know, but it seems to be a waste of his time, talent and energy for him to be trying to play catchup on communications.

I would just like to know how I can buy a Fairwind from him and I also want his business is sustainable so I could maybe buy more watches from him in three or five or seven years.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chris902 said:


> I think part of people's frustration is that, if you've heard or read interviews with him (and based on what he does put out in public/what people say about him), Jason seems like a genuinely good, humble guy who is passionate about watches and extremely good at designing them - it makes the communications problems more puzzling. If he was a jerk out to make a quick buck I think people would just sort of get it.
> 
> It's also not the delays that are the thing that I think people find annoying, it's the communication. The internet is full of suggestions to get on the mailing list to find out when products will be updated but you literally just cannot find a way to get out the list so the comments section of all his instagram posts and website updates are full of people asking to be added to the list. Nowhere on the website does it either say "we aren't adding new people to the mailing list" or "do X to get on the mailing list" and he publicly responds to the occasional instagram comment telling the person to message him to get added to the list. All of this adds up to people who want to buy his watches thinking to themselves "****, I am doing absolutely everything right but still can't even get on the list to find out when I can try to buy one of these" which in 2021 is just really frustrating.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you like the way Halios watches look but wish the Swatch Group made them.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sounds like you like the way Halios watches look but wish the Swatch Group made them.


Nah. I like the way that Halios watches are made and designed and wish that Jason communicated marginally better.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Has anyone heard from Jason on the Universa in recent days? Fairwind thread has moved on to talking about the mailing list getting notified of orders opening up again -- naturally getting paranoid.


----------



## ThisHobbyBankruptsMe (Dec 9, 2020)

Seems like they're sticking with the Sellita 200, which is a shame. I'd like to see more Sellita 300 watches. Being 2 mm thinner is a big deal on a 38mm watch.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

jccdel said:


> Has anyone heard from Jason on the Universa in recent days? Fairwind thread has moved on to talking about the mailing list getting notified of orders opening up again -- naturally getting paranoid.


FW has priority but Universa preparation has started. Due to the assembly now taking place in Vancouver (Covid made it impossible to get enough capacity from the Swiss partner as they could not sit enough people together in an assembly room), qty output-speed is slower. But steady. And enough will be made. But small batches at a time. For our European Halios customers, we will open up a first-come-first-serve list this weekend. That seems the best way to deal with the steady supply.

Stephan 
FORaSEC


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Stevo said:


> FW has priority but Universa preparation has started. Due to the assembly now taking place in Vancouver (Covid made it impossible to get enough capacity from the Swiss partner as they could not sit enough people together in an assembly room), qty output-speed is slower. But steady. And enough will be made. But small batches at a time. For our European Halios customers, we will open up a first-come-first-serve list this weekend. That seems the best way to deal with the steady supply.
> 
> Stephan
> FORaSEC


Appreciate the update, Stephan. Completely understand the assembly delays as it's been a constant theme on both the Universa and Fairwind threads.

I guess on my end, it would be great to have some photo updates to help ease the outlook on the upcoming release as the last official photos we've all seen were from August and March of last year.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

jccdel said:


> Appreciate the update, Stephan. Completely understand the assembly delays as it's been a constant theme on both the Universa and Fairwind threads.
> 
> I guess on my end, it would be great to have some photo updates to help ease the outlook on the upcoming release as the last official photos we've all seen were from August and March of last year.


Agree and will share once I get more.


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

Anyone think this is going to wear too small for a 7.5" wrist?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

GeordieB said:


> Anyone think this is going to wear too small for a 7.5" wrist?


Lots of pictures of the Fairwind up on the fairwind thread and I don't think it fitting too small is going to be an issue. The dive bezel makes the FW look smaller than the Universa will and it anything the long lug-to-lug is creating the opposite concern for a lot of people (ie people are worried it wears larger than they'd hoped). I'd go take a look at the pictures over there and see.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone hear any updates on the Universa? Secondary orders are up for the FW, should be getting close. Just curious, with a smaller wrist, would this wear better on a single pass nato, or Erika's as opposed to the bracelet?


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

I really hope the straight lugs are a problem... I need this to have a problem. I'm tired of Halios and their great designs and never being in time to get one.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

ThisHobbyBankruptsMe said:


> Seems like they're sticking with the Sellita 200, which is a shame. I'd like to see more Sellita 300 watches. Being 2 mm thinner is a big deal on a 38mm watch.


I believe that the FW and Universa were designed in conjunction with each other and to take advantage of the 2mm savings in thickness would require retooling the case of the Universa. The cost of that and the more premium movement would likely blow up the business model.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Any chance the Universa will be released without posting any pictures on the website? It would be bold...


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> Any chance the Universa will be released without posting any pictures on the website? It would be bold...


I'm more worried about sales being opened without getting an email from Jason. It happened last week when the Fairwind opened back up again. I've been checking several times a day for a few weeks now.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Any chance the Universa will be released without posting any pictures on the website? It would be bold...


I don't think he needs to put up pics lol!! I feel as though the Uni is more popular for some reason. I like the sounds of the Blue dial with pastel blue seconds tip.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I don't think he needs to put up pics lol!! I feel as though the Uni is more popular for some reason. I like the sounds of the Blue dial with pastel blue seconds tip.


Is the pastel blue seconds tip the confirmed design? I feel like I've seen pictures out there of the blue dial Universa with the same orange seconds hand that the blue Fairwind has.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

My wallet is ready. Gonna watch this thread like a hawk.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Is the pastel blue seconds tip the confirmed design? I feel like I've seen pictures out there of the blue dial Universa with the same orange seconds hand that the blue Fairwind has.


Jason mentioned it's going to be a pastel blue tip. Maybe Stevo can also confirm this.

Cheers


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Jason mentioned it's going to be a pastel blue tip. Maybe Stevo can also confirm this.
> 
> Cheers


Well I confess that bums me out a little bit, that orange seconds hand on the Fairwind really pops. But I'm getting a Universa regardless and I'm sure I'll end up liking the blue. Official pictures will help I think.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Well I confess that bums me out a little bit, that orange seconds hand on the Fairwind really pops. But I'm getting a Universa regardless and I'm sure I'll end up liking the blue. Official pictures will help I think.


Yea I think it'll match the blue dial better than the orange seconds tip. It'll make it sporty but less sporty if you want it to be. Hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the pastel mint or green tip. 

Hopefully we see some pics soon. 

Though I am sure they are probably waiting to clear the decks of the fair winds before moving on.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Jason just updated the Halios Instagram bio. Nothing drastic, but it's --- something. Also hoping we see more official photos soon. I don't see a reason why not.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

"Around Feb"


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jccdel said:


> Jason just updated the Halios Instagram bio. Nothing drastic, but it's --- something. Also hoping we see more official photos soon. I don't see a reason why not.


It's the middle of Feb! 😂


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Jason mentioned it's going to be a pastel blue tip. Maybe Stevo can also confirm this.
> 
> Cheers


Bathyal Blue will have a pastel blue tip
Slate Grey will have a mint green tip.

Hope it won't last long anymore!


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Update from Halios on their journal:









UPDATE UPDATE


Hello folks! Update time: If you have already placed an order for a Fairwind: expect to receive it roughly 2 weeks after your order date. If you are waiting to place an order for a Fairwind, and have already sent an email: I will send you a link to purchase as soon as I work through all existing...




halioswatches.com





*"If you have already placed an order for a Fairwind:* expect to receive it roughly 2 weeks after your order date.

*If you are waiting to place an order for a Fairwind, and have already sent an email:* I will send you a link to purchase as soon as I work through all existing orders.

*If you are waiting to place an order for a Fairwind, but have not sent an email: *please get in touch via the contact form or a direct email

Please note that the Slate Grey dial variant with either sapphire bezel is now sold out for Series I. Unsure whether it'll return for Series II - I like to move on to new variants, but may bring it back if people can't bear to live without it.

*If you are interested in ordering the Universa: *our expert 4-person strike force in Vancouver is getting ready to build them. I think a sound plan is to make them available in batches of 50 at a time. Notifications will go out to folks who signed up for alerts. Hoping to be able to rough up some sort of release timetable, but I need to keep timelines fluid due to the fact that these are being hand-assembled.

Hope you are taking care of yourselves and your loved ones."


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Update from Halios on their journal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the Uni is right around the corner it looks like. Still curious about the FW II colour variants..I am getting the next SF Bahama yellow (hopefully coming soon-after Uni), but if the FW II get the bahama it'll be a tough one.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone gotten an email from Jason on the Universa yet?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Histrionics said:


> Anyone gotten an email from Jason on the Universa yet?


Nope. Tap tap taps foot.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I got the 💰💰💰 ready.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> I got the 💰💰💰 ready.


I had the money ready, but then other watches happened. 

Impulsively preordered the Traska Commuter and RZE Endevour.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> I had the money ready, but then other watches happened.
> 
> Impulsively preordered the Traska Commuter and RZE Endevour.


HAHA I ordered the mint Freediver....I also had the money ready a while ago.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> I had the money ready, but then other watches happened.
> 
> Impulsively preordered the Traska Commuter and RZE Endevour.





SKYWATCH007 said:


> HAHA I ordered the mint Freediver....I also had the money ready a while ago.


Me too, but the $$$ went on to fund a new Oris Pointer Date, so no regrets. Since then I've also noticed that a couple of the Nodus Sectors are giving me a Universa vibe, so that might scratch any remaining Universa itch that remains.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Me too, but the $$$ went on to fund a new Oris Pointer Date, so no regrets. Since then I've also noticed that a couple of the Nodus Sectors are giving me a Universa vibe, so that might scratch any remaining Universa itch that remains.


We might say NO money for the Uni, but things might happen in order to fuel the addiction 😂 
No matter what I'll get the SF Gen IV...even if I have to take out loan..jk.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aaaaand there's the Universa update on IG..check it out I want it 😂


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

> SITREP:
> 1) if you're awaiting delivery of your existing Fairwind order, I'm behind schedule but expect to have them all built and shipped by the end of this week;
> 
> 2) if you have a repair/servicing job in with me, I'm working to clear the repairs docket by this weekend;
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CLqGcb5HmmZ/


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Thoughts on the final design? I was curious about the black outer ring on the bezel, but Jason says it's just a high polish so it looks that way on certain light. Interesting choice to remove the "Universa" label too.

Either way, absolutely pumped. The arabic numerals look so much better.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

But the Universa writing is gone. I liked that about the watch.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't think any of the photos of Universa prototypes from the last year have had "Universa" on the dial.

I like that the final version is much more distinct from the Fairwind. Not having the additional circle on the inner dial, less text, making the indices much more square and making the dial colours and finishes different from the Fairwind really gives the Universa its own feel rather than just being a clean bezel version of another watch.

Removing the watch name from the bottom of the dial also cleans it up - the numerals look a bit larger on this iteration compared to others and the having "Universa" on dial without the inner circle and with larger numerals would likely create a much more crowded looking dial. Overall I think the final design is by-far the best one.

If I had the money and will to buy another watch in 2021 I would definitely be considering the Universa, depending on the colour options and how the final product looks on people's wrists. I think it looks killer and is a great looking non-diver sport watch. As it stands we'll see what they come out with in 2022/23 (who knows, they may still be shipping out Universas by then).


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Google image Halios Universa. They all have it except of one or two images. Even the pastel blue dial has it. I'd rather have Universa than automatic/mechanical. It's a cool name. 

I'm just thinking if I need this as well besides the SF that's coming soon.

I checked and this still has no pricing on it. I'm guessing it'll be around the same as the FW, maybe a bit less because of the bezel?


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

The inner circle is still there, noticed it as well so I asked on the last Universa post, and the response was:

"They're still there, but for the dark gloss dials they're almost imperceptible because of the type of paint we're using + a couple of lacquer coats."

In any case, Universa is a damn good name. Gotta trust Jason, but I wish it stayed.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Google image Halios Universa. They all have it except of one or two images. Even the pastel blue dial has it. I'd rather have Universa than automatic/mechanical. It's a cool name.
> 
> I'm just thinking if I need this as well besides the SF that's coming soon.
> 
> I checked and this still has no pricing on it. I'm guessing it'll be around the same as the FW, maybe a bit less because of the bezel?


None of the the photos Halios have posted themselves in 2020 or 2021(all three of them!) had the Universa text. Either way it isn't worth worrying about hypothetical watches that never got made and maybe never will.

The Fairwind has started shipping and this iteration of the Universa will soon. It's dope that people who want these can get them now/soon.



jccdel said:


> The inner circle is still there, noticed it as well so I asked on the last Universa post, and the response was:
> 
> "They're still there, but for the dark gloss dials they're almost imperceptible because of the type of paint we're using + a couple of lacquer coats."
> 
> In any case, Universa is a damn good name. Gotta trust Jason, but I wish it stayed.


That makes sense. The Halios dial colours and the havoc they wreak on photography strike again.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

I miss the "Universa" on the dial and the crown on the original prototype. Very excited to see what the final version looks like.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

I like the borders on the numerals and while both crowns are fine, I prefer the new one slightly. What I don't understand is how having the model name on the dial was deemed unsightly, but "MECHA NICAL" wasn't.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea Universa is such a cool name. Anyways wasn't trying to argue with anyone just my opinion. I think the bathyal blue is the nicer of the two colours, especially with the blue pastel tip. Now for the price lol.


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea Universa is such a cool name. Anyways wasn't trying to argue with anyone just my opinion. I think the bathyal blue is the nicer of the two colours, especially with the blue pastel tip. Now for the price lol.


What's the over/under on the price?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

GeordieB said:


> What's the over/under on the price?


If I had to guess, 725?


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> If I had to guess, 725?


I'd be happy with that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like that latest pic 
Seems the blue may be similar to the seaforth' abyss blue.

Curious what other colours there will be?

I agree with what's been said about the Universa starting to look more distinct from the fair wind.

I like it.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I like that latest pic
> Seems the blue may be similar to the seaforth' abyss blue.
> 
> Curious what other colours there will be?
> ...


Are you getting one @boatswain?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Are you getting one @boatswain?


Sore tempted.

But not sure.

I want to wait and see the final options and some more pics hopefully.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I will also say that the hand proportions seem to work better on the Universa to my eye than on the fairwind.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Sore tempted.
> 
> But not sure.
> 
> I want to wait and see the final options and some more pics hopefully.


Fair enough! I've got this one in my sights, and hopefully can get one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Fair enough! I've got this one in my sights, and hopefully can get one.


I reckon the overall availability will be good though they may trickle out in batches.

Good luck 

Ill keep lurking here to get the latest news and developments as I ponder.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Has there been an updated email sign up for this? I added my name to a waiting list ages ago but never got any updates. I also emailed Halios but never got a response as I imagine he's quite busy right now.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Sore tempted.
> 
> But not sure.
> 
> I want to wait and see the final options and some more pics hopefully.


wait.. i think this is the first time I've seen you mention adding a non-diver to your collection, cool beans!

re: grey like the fairwind. There was a pastel prototype that won't make series 1.

The grey was so good when I got to check it out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> wait.. i think this is the first time I've seen you mention adding a non-diver to your collection, cool beans!
> 
> re: grey like the fairwind. There was a pastel prototype that won't make series 1.
> 
> The grey was so good when I got to check it out.


You got me. 

I'm pretty diver focused.

The universa is just a diver that lost its bezel!

But to be honest I often wonder if a fixed bezel watch would stick with me as I sure love the function of a bezel daily and enjoy the tactile interaction. Sometimes fixed bezels just feel too boring for me in the long run.

That makes the universa a bit of a gamble but sometimes it's good to try something different too.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> You got me.
> 
> I'm pretty diver focused.
> 
> ...


I found having a hand cranker a good way to enjoy my cup of coffee in the morning. Could that be an alternative?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> I found having a hand cranker a good way to enjoy my cup of coffee in the morning. Could that be an alternative?


That's a good point. 

️️


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Now he's just messing with us. This is wild.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

He is going to make us buy several colors at the same time... Halios makes this blue amazingly!! The hype is real guys.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well how about that.

I like those rings cut in the dial. 

I reckon if he is showing pictures at this point those are likely the colours that will be made. 

I assumed the pastel blue was out. 

If I remember right the universa web page for a long time had the same blue and grey colours listed as the fairwind.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Well how about that.
> 
> I like those rings cut in the dial.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm curious now what his color plans are love that dial

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Well how about that.
> 
> I like those rings cut in the dial.
> 
> ...


What's your thoughts on the indices being polished looking steel, instead of the matte black outlines as on the SF pastel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What's your thoughts on the indices being polished looking steel, instead of the matte black outlines as on the SF pastel?


Good question.

Generally I like black outlines on light dials to maximize contrast. Especially on a diver.

However the universa is a smaller non dive watch so I think steel index frames looks good in this context. If the applied frames were black things may get too heavy looking in a hurry.

To be honest the lighting in the most recent picture makes it a bit hard to judge accurately I think. I would like to see some more pics before making up my mind on this ideally.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Who's holding out hope for a February release?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Histrionics said:


> Who's holding out hope for a February release?


Nobody

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> Nobody
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Pfft. There's like 8 hours left. 11 on the west coast.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

There are some more details in his replies to comments on that post: dark blue and grey will be most of series 1 with a small "test run" of the pastel blue (not sure what that means in terms of numbers, ordering, etc.), price for the Universa will likely be $725 USD plus shipping (seems more than fair), ordering to open in a "couple of weeks."


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

chris902 said:


> There are some more details in his replies to comments on that post: dark blue and grey will be most of series 1 with a small "test run" of the pastel blue (not sure what that means in terms of numbers, ordering, etc.), price for the Universa will likely be $725 USD plus shipping (seems more than fair), ordering to open in a "couple of weeks."


So NO Feb release! I'm still thinking the bathyal blue is the best so far. Can dress it up or down


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> So NO Feb release! I'm still thinking the bathyal blue is the best so far. Can dress it up or down


His blues outside of pastel always seem quite dark to me. They look awesome and seem to change in the light. @boatswain does a good job capturing it. Personally I love grey dials and think he does Grey's better than most. I hope to snag a grey deal when they become available.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Jason posted this picture today. The blue pastel test run. What do you all think?


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Stevo said:


> Jason posted this picture today. The blue pastel test run. What do you all think?


The lighting seems to be throwing off the color in the photo.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> His blues outside of pastel always seem quite dark to me. They look awesome and seem to change in the light. @boatswain does a good job capturing it. Personally I love grey dials and think he does Grey's better than most. I hope to snag a grey deal when they become available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Nimbus grey is so sick!!! If he brings that back I'll have to get that as well as the Bahama....and also a Uni...damn might be a big year for me lol...


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Stevo said:


> Jason posted this picture today. The blue pastel test run. What do you all think?


I'd like to see more pictures, but that thing is amazing.

Do you know what 'test run' is going to mean?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Stevo said:


> Jason posted this picture today. The blue pastel test run. What do you all think?


Badass!!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised by the light blue Universa shot on IG this morning too.

I had to stare at it for a bit to figure out how I felt about it.

But I ultimately think that I like it: has a light, creamy/warm, vintage Easter  vibe. #Norman Rockwell

I haven't seen another watch with quite this sort of color way before.

Hats off to Jason for continuing to find creative ways to riff on pastel blue.

I concur that polished (vs. black) index surrounds make coherent sense with the overall aesthetic of the dial, purposefully keeping contrast relatively low.

I also find the double sunken rings to contribute some neat visual interest.

Moreover, the minute and seconds hand lengths also look to me to be just a touch better proportioned with this dial, relative to the Fairwind.

So in short, I concur with everyone else 

I wouldn't be surprised if this one proves the breakout star of this run!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

PartyBees said:


> The lighting seems to be throwing off the color in the photo.


I have t seen it in person so I wouldn't know but I agree that it is more greenish than another picture he showed long time ago on his feed.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That Nimbus grey is so sick!!! If he brings that back I'll have to get that as well as the Bahama....and also a Uni...damn might be a big year for me lol...


Indeed: Nimbus Grey would work well too. Like many other light toned colors I can think of.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Histrionics said:


> I'd like to see more pictures, but that thing is amazing.
> 
> Do you know what 'test run' is going to mean?


Yes. I knew these were coming so I already booked a few for some hand picked customers. It will be a very limited number. Still hoping I can get a few more.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Pics up on the website.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Histrionics said:


> Pics up on the website.


Yes they are! still no Add to Cart button though...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooh gloss grey.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Can anyone share their experience on what courier Jason uses for international shipping? Contemplating using a delivery company with an address in the U.S. unless it's FedEx/DHL to avoid any import duties.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Stevo said:


> Jason posted this picture today. The blue pastel test run. What do you all think?


I like it more than the Seaforth pastel blue. I found the Seaforth pastel to be too desaturated for my taste. This one looks to be richer in color (at least in photos).


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow the gloss blue looks amazing. Kind of reminds me of the abyss blue from the Seaforth line, yet even darker in color.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

is it just me or do the applied numerals look larger now?


----------



## AEK (Mar 1, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Ah here is one from the HALIOS IG


That soft edge on the sapphire is lovely. Bravo Jason Lim!


----------



## AEK (Mar 1, 2015)

Chris Stark said:


> I was really interested in their bronze Seaforth (blue) but I don't even see it listed on their website now. For a while it just said sold out. Was it an LE?


Yes, I think that run of the Halios Blue Bronzo has sold out. If you email him, just be patient. He will get back to you eventually. He is a one man show. 
As I understand it, everything he does is pretty much limited production run.






The patina on mine is turning into something quite lovely.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

HamnJam said:


> is it just me or do the applied numerals look larger now?


A some point not long ago, polished borders were added to the numerals.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Stevo said:


> Jason posted this picture today. The blue pastel test run. What do you all think?


Are my eyes deceiving me or is the inner circle a bit off-centre? Might just be distortion from the crystal.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

one onety-one said:


> A some point not long ago, polished borders were added to the numerals.


Thanks! I'm digging it. I think it gives more character.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or is the inner circle a bit off-centre? Might just be distortion from the crystal.


It sure looks like relative to both the hand stack and the bottom of the 12, that the inner circle is slightly higher than center. Would crystal distortions treat the two perspectives the same?


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Histrionics said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or is the inner circle a bit off-centre? Might just be distortion from the crystal.


Probably distortion, as Jason is one of the most obsessive detail oriented guys I have ever worked with.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

jccdel said:


> Can anyone share their experience on what courier Jason uses for international shipping? Contemplating using a delivery company with an address in the U.S. unless it's FedEx/DHL to avoid any import duties.


DHL.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Stevo said:


> Probably distortion, as Jason is one of the most obsessive detail oriented guys I have ever worked with.


That was definitely my thinking. If there's one thing we can't fault Jason on it would be attention to detail. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't an intentional design choice.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm really loving the pastel blue and this might satisfy my want for a pastel blue Halios and assuage my regret of selling my Seaforth in the same color. 

What kind of sport watch is the Universa in your guy's opinion? I haven't seen much about it's inspiration. Is it a field watch? I'm not trying to categorize it in a finite space but was curious about it's inspiration.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

dsquared24 said:


> I'm really loving the pastel blue and this might satisfy my want for a pastel blue Halios and assuage my regret of selling my Seaforth in the same color.
> 
> What kind of sport watch is the Universa in your guy's opinion? I haven't seen much about it's inspiration. Is it a field watch? I'm not trying to categorize it in a finite space but was curious about it's inspiration.


To my eye, it has an everyday sports/GADA watch vibe.

I suppose the prototypical examples of this style would be the Rolex Explorer and Oyster Perpetual. There are many other examples from numerous other brands, of course.

I concur, though, that the everyday sports/GADA watch style shares a lot of similarities with the older field watch genre.

Historically, I suppose what the everyday sports/GADA watch genre may have added to the field watch genre was increased water resistance. As fixed bezels and time only or just a day and/or date complication seem like common characteristics of both.

FWIW, I also suppose, historically, that many pilot watch designs likewise trace back to the field watch genre, but that many pilot watches seemingly prioritized size and other legibility advancements, or incorporating certain complications/features (e.g., GMT hand/bezels or slide rule bezels), rather than increasing water resistance. Yet there's overlap here too when you consider the decent water resistance of, e.g., the Rolex GMT Master, as many Rolex watches (particularly their sport watches) riffed on the oyster-style case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> I'm really loving the pastel blue and this might satisfy my want for a pastel blue Halios and assuage my regret of selling my Seaforth in the same color.
> 
> What kind of sport watch is the Universa in your guy's opinion? I haven't seen much about it's inspiration. Is it a field watch? I'm not trying to categorize it in a finite space but was curious about it's inspiration.


If I had to call it anything, I'd call it an everyday or casual watch.

Most of the watch world would probably bucket it into the field watch category, and there's probably nothing wrong with that.

It definitely has Explorer vibes. Wouldn't necessarily say it was inspired by the Explorer, but it certainly takes cues from watches of that ilk.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Would you prefer it to be an automatic or are you happy it's hand wind only?


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

PartyBees said:


> Would you prefer it to be an automatic or are you happy it's hand wind only?


I for one am happy it's a hand winder. I like that it's another way to connect with the watch but I also find hand winding to be very satisfying.

On a related note, has anyone discerned how to actually get one of these?


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

flaccidaardvark said:


> I for one am happy it's a hand winder. I like that it's another way to connect with the watch but I also find hand winding to be very satisfying.
> 
> On a related note, has anyone discerned how to actually get one of these?


I wish it was an automatic, but that's ok, I like that Halios went with the hand-wind. At least it's not a screw-down crown.

I think that Halios will send an email to all of the original requesters and there will be a flood of comments here that they received it. I think they may have preference on the model they choose, but I anticipate that this release will be much smoother than the Fairwind since they share parts and the supply chain is more stable.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> Would you prefer it to be an automatic or are you happy it's hand wind only?


If it was up do me I would have preferred an automatic, but I'm very happy with it either way.

... assuming I can get one.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> I think that Halios will send an email to all of the original requesters and there will be a flood of comments here that they received it. I think they may have preference on the model they choose, but I anticipate that this release will be much smoother than the Fairwind since they share parts and the supply chain is more stable.


I confess I'm a little nervous about this. I wasn't on the original waitlist before the signup got shut down, and while I have emailed a few times over the last 9 months I never heard back.

So we'll see. I suppose it isn't life or death


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Histrionics said:


> I confess I'm a little nervous about this. I wasn't on the original waitlist before the signup got shut down, and while I have emailed a few times over the last 9 months I never heard back.
> 
> So we'll see. I suppose it isn't life or death


I feel your pain. I'm pretty sure I did sign up for the original wait list but I have not heard anything back either.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

I hope this isn't an uneducated question, but why does it say ATA on the dial?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Richy Horologie said:


> I hope this isn't an uneducated question, but why does it say ATA on the dial?


ATA is absolute pressure. I'm not a diver but my understanding is that ATM measures the pressure in terms of atmospheres at sea level. In contrast, ATA measures the pressure of the full system (water + air above for example). So 10.33m of water is 1 ATM of water but it is 2 ATA because of the 1 atmosphere of air above it.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

SebM said:


> ATA is absolute pressure. I'm not a diver but my understanding is that ATM measures the pressure in terms of atmospheres at sea level. In contrast, ATA measures the pressure of the full system (water + air above for example). So 10.33m of water is 1 ATM of water but it is 2 ATA because of the 1 atmosphere of air above it.


OK thanks, that sounds right.

Do you guys think if I order now I can still get a Universa?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Richy Horologie said:


> OK thanks, that sounds right.
> 
> Do you guys think if I order now I can still get a Universa?


I believe so. Just shoot Jason an e-mail and ask to be put on the 'mailing list' to be notified when they're out.


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> Would you prefer it to be an automatic or are you happy it's hand wind only?


I'm definitely having second thoughts considering it's not an automatic. The $735 price tag seems pretty steep for a mechanical watch. But, I'm absolutely open to anyone's opinion that argues otherwise. In fact, I welcome them as I'm now trying to convince myself to stay the course and wait.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Richy Horologie said:


> Do you guys think if I order now I can still get a Universa?


If you can get on the mailing list then I think you will easily be able to get a Universa. There are still Fairwinds available right now. The challenge will be whether or not you can get the exact colour you want and how many tries it will take you to get it/how long the wait will be based on Halios' batch assembly plan for the fairwind.



GeordieB said:


> I'm definitely having second thoughts considering it's not an automatic. The $735 price tag seems pretty steep for a mechanical watch. But, I'm absolutely open to anyone's opinion that argues otherwise. In fact, I welcome them as I'm now trying to convince myself to stay the course and wait.


I think $735 is a bargain for the watch to be honest. (these things are all relative. It's still an enormous amount of money to spend on a luxury item for almost everyone in the world). The quality of the design and finishing on the Fairwind is on par with watches which are much, much more expensive and the difference in cost of an sw200 vs an sw210 isn't huge (probably about 20% but the movement is a relatively small part of the cost of producing the watch). The initial advertised price of $775 for the Fairwind was a year ago and production costs changed wildly during that time, so if anything it's surprising to me that Jason stuck with it for the non-pre order price of the Fairwind and I expected the Universa to be closer to that price than it is.

That said, if you don't really love it I would not talk myself into buying it - there are so many watches out there that there's no reason to buy something that you don't love.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

GeordieB said:


> I'm definitely having second thoughts considering it's not an automatic. The $735 price tag seems pretty steep for a mechanical watch. But, I'm absolutely open to anyone's opinion that argues otherwise. In fact, I welcome them as I'm now trying to convince myself to stay the course and wait.


I think its definitely fair to have a preference for an automatic watch vs a manual watch from a usability standpoint, but I really wouldn't be bothered from a price perspective.

If anything, the $40 USD difference in value between the manual Universa and the automatic Fairwind is going to be in the bezel, not the movement.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Given the limited information I have about wholesale movement prices, the SW210-1 might be a little more expensive than the SW200-1 actually. I've seen some pricing sheets that were this way, and the reason being that fewer of the SW210-1s are manufactured and are hence slightly more difficult to procure. I've had great experiences with the 210, and look forward to the ritual of a hand-winding watch!


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm a bit confused about this bezel. Most of the pictures seem to show that there is a black ring painted on the inner half. But from this picture it seems that maybe its just a lighting issue.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Richy Horologie said:


> I'm a bit confused about this bezel. Most of the pictures seem to show that there is a black ring painted on the inner half. But from this picture it seems that maybe its just a lighting issue.
> 
> View attachment 15760723
> 
> ...


It's the lighting. No black inner ring.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

brianinCA said:


> It's the lighting. No black inner ring.


Wow. Thanks, the photo is really deceptive!


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

I emailed Jason to get on the waitlist for this one. My only issue with the watch is the lug to lug, which feels a bit long for the dimensions of the watch. I personally love mechanical watches so not being an auto doesn't bother me.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Rogco said:


> I emailed Jason to get on the waitlist for this one. My only issue with the watch is the lug to lug, which feels a bit long for the dimensions of the watch. I personally love mechanical watches so not being an auto doesn't bother me.


This is my issue as well but I'm hoping with the case profile I can still pull it off. Although I understand why he chose these dimensions If the case and lug to lug were 2mm less I would have already sent him my money.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Rogco said:


> I emailed Jason to get on the waitlist for this one. My only issue with the watch is the lug to lug, which feels a bit long for the dimensions of the watch. I personally love mechanical watches so not being an auto doesn't bother me.


Having spent a good amount of time with a Fairwind, I will say that the measurement on paper is a lot larger than what it translates to in real life on the wrist. I think this is because of how much it angles down towards the wrist. I have small wrists (6.25") and I'm not too worried about the lug-to-lug, if that helps.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

singularityseven said:


> Having spent a good amount of time with a Fairwind, I will say that the measurement on paper is a lot larger than what it translates to in real life on the wrist. I think this is because of how much it angles down towards the wrist. I have small wrists (6.25") and I'm not too worried about the lug-to-lug, if that helps.


Can you wear the bracelet?
If you wrist was slightly smaller would you feel the same? 
Thanks
Ps nice strap


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Can you wear the bracelet?
> If you wrist was slightly smaller would you feel the same?
> Thanks
> Ps nice strap


Unfortunately this watch isn't mine, and I only borrowed it from a friend for a few weeks back in December (before the bracelets had shipped out).

Sorry I couldn't be of any help. But I think wrists <6" will notice some overhang of the lugs on strap, and according to Jason, the bracelets don't support wrists smaller than 6.25".


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

singularityseven said:


> Having spent a good amount of time with a Fairwind, I will say that the measurement on paper is a lot larger than what it translates to in real life on the wrist. I think this is because of how much it angles down towards the wrist. I have small wrists (6.25") and I'm not too worried about the lug-to-lug, if that helps.


This actually helps immensely, thank you! My wrists are the same size as yours. I was also worried about how the bracelet would fit as I read in the description that it won't fit anyone with wrists smaller than 6.25". I I think I can pull off 48 l2l as long as the case profile is on the slimmer side.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Rogco said:


> I emailed Jason to get on the waitlist for this one. My only issue with the watch is the lug to lug, which feels a bit long for the dimensions of the watch. I personally love mechanical watches so not being an auto doesn't bother me.


When you emailed, did you hear back from him?


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Histrionics said:


> When you emailed, did you hear back from him?


I've emailed Jason twice in the past month or so with no response although I say that with no negativity or criticism. I'm not holding it against him, I'm sure he's been inundated with similar responses.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Can you wear the bracelet?
> If you wrist was slightly smaller would you feel the same?
> Thanks
> Ps nice strap


The bracelet on the Fairwind may just straight up not fit you if your wrist size is below 6.25". There are not enough removable links to go much below that size even with the micro adjust. Lots of talk about it in the Fairwind thread and Jason put a note on the website about it.

More broadly, I don't think the case design would work with shorter lugs. The angularity of it would make them seem weird if they were shorter. I have smaller wrists (6.75") and it feels and looks smaller lug to lug than the measurements on paper would suggest.

If people are worried about the case design I would look at the posts on the Fairwind thread in the dive watch forum from 2021 for a ton of discussion about the case and bracelet. I love it and think it's close to perfect but it may not be for everyone.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Mine should be here by Thursday. Has anyone tried there's on a strap as yet? Interested to know how it will look with the smaller case size

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> Mine should be here by Thursday. Has anyone tried there's on a strap as yet? Interested to know how it will look with the smaller case size
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I quite enjoy the Fairwind on straps. Here's one from Delugs that compliments the orange tipped seconds hand.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

mistertran510 said:


> I quite enjoy the Fairwind on straps. Here's one from Delugs that compliments the orange tipped seconds hand.
> 
> View attachment 15762788


Looks great but just realised I posted in the Universa thread instead of the Traska Commuter one. Whoops!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> Looks great but just realised I posted in the Universa thread instead of the Traska Commuter one. Whoops!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

This brand deserves all the hype and then more , really enjoying my bluesteel fairwind, became a big fan of Jason.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Pogo247 said:


> Looks great but just realised I posted in the Universa thread instead of the Traska Commuter one. Whoops!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 There are the 2 threads that I'm also checking daily. Unfortunately I have only fund for one of these two very different watches. I'll keep my dilemmas for when the orders open


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

SebM said:


> There are the 2 threads that I'm also checking daily. Unfortunately I have only fund for one of these two very different watches. I'll keep my dilemmas for when the orders open


Too many watches, too little time!

I've got both the Blue Fairwind and White Commuter on order and they should both arrive in the next couple of weeks, happy to do some comparisons when they arrive if that would help

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Pogo247 said:


> Too many watches, too little time!
> 
> I've got both the Blue Fairwind and White Commuter on order and they should both arrive in the next couple of weeks, happy to do some comparisons when they arrive if that would help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks Pogo. I (and probably heaps of readers here) surely would like to hear your impressions and possibly see pictures of those two.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Anybody got any updates on actual release date?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Haven't heard anything yet, but _surely_ it can't be long now.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Is there a black version of the Universa out there? Are there plans to release one? I thought I saw one at some point somewhere, but maybe it's just this super dark blue one I'm thinking of.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

askinanight said:


> Is there a black version of the Universa out there? Are there plans to release one? I thought I saw one at some point somewhere, but maybe it's just this super dark blue one I'm thinking of.


I don't believe there is a black option. You maybe thinking of the deep blue that was shared a while ago?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLqGcb5HmmZ/


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I know Forasec posts on WUS too, but figured I'd share this here anyway:




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CMiR5D1r3Iq/


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Pogo247 said:


> Mine should be here by Thursday. Has anyone tried there's on a strap as yet? Interested to know how it will look with the smaller case size
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the FW or the Universa?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Haven't heard anything yet, but _surely_ it can't be long now.


Do we know if the Universa will be ordered the same method as the FW? Just go on to the website and pre-order? Or do we need to sign up to an email list of sort?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

KingKF1221 said:


> Do we know if the Universa will be ordered the same method as the FW? Just go on to the website and pre-order? Or do we need to sign up to an email list of sort?


From what I gather, sending an e-mail could ensure that you get notified when the ordering goes live.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> From what I gather, sending an e-mail could ensure that you get notified when the ordering goes live.


will do thanks!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

KingKF1221 said:


> Do we know if the Universa will be ordered the same method as the FW? Just go on to the website and pre-order? Or do we need to sign up to an email list of sort?


Does any of us really ever know anything?

Following Halios has made me rather introspective.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jason just posted an update on the Halios IG:



> Will catch up on all your Fairwind and Universa inquiries this weekend but here's the gist of it: all current Fairwind orders (# 6279 and up) will be built and shipped out by the end of next week. Orders will reopen then, with a roughly 2 - 3 week lead time for delivery. Universa emails go out early next week, but a heads up - it may get a little messy (shades of Seaforth Series II ordering, but way more will be available) as we are hand-assembling in Vancouver and releasing them in small batches at a time. I'll try my best to figure out how to make it at least a bit more pleasant than having a stretch on the rack. 📸: this here's the Slate Grey Gloss on a Crown & Buckle Cypress Supreme (available from them).




__
http://instagr.am/p/CMnXheinJoo/


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Here's what it would like like if held upright.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Here's what it would like like if held upright.
> View attachment 15776836


This is definitely a very unique dial. Reminds me of a desk of playing cards.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Hmm early next week. What time do the drops usually go up? Or has it always been random?


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

PartyBees said:


> Here's what it would like like if held upright.
> View attachment 15776836


The hour hand looks awfully thin, or is it due to reflections? Would be a little more proportionally pleasing if it's closer in width to the indices.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Robin11 said:


> The hour hand looks awfully thin, or is it due to reflections? Would be a little more proportionally pleasing if it's closer in width to the indices.


I see what you mean but isn't it part of Halios' design language since at least the Seaforth? (the Laguna had wider sword hands and the Delphin had dauphine hands)


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

SebM said:


> I see what you mean but isn't it part of Halios' design language since at least the Seaforth? (the Laguna had wider sword hands and the Delphin had dauphine hands)


I dunno about design language, but assuming the Universa's hour and minute hands are of the same width instead of what it looked like in the pic, yes it's similar to the Seaforth in that regard. The Seaforth's thin stick indices though is only as wide as the hands, while the Universa's indices being square presents a more difficult challenge in getting matching hands that's just right in dimension. Of course dial proportions doesn't have to be 'just right' and can be anything you like.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Robin11 said:


> I dunno about design language, but assuming the Universa's hour and minute hands are of the same width instead of what it looked like in the pic, yes it's similar to the Seaforth in that regard. The Seaforth's thin stick indices though is only as wide as the hands, while the Universa's indices being square presents a more difficult challenge in getting matching hands that's just right in dimension. Of course dial proportions doesn't have to be 'just right' and can be anything you like.


I believe it is the same hand set as on the Fairwind. The hour and minute hands are the same width and looks really good as well as does a good job at showing the time.
In other words it is just shades in the photo that makes it look thin.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

Baramats said:


> I believe it is the same hand set as on the Fairwind. The hour and minute hands are the same width and looks really good as well as does a good job at showing the time.
> In other words it is just shades in the photo that makes it look thin.


Thanks for clarifying, if they're the same width then it's alright, but personally I feel it'll look a bit better if the hour hand were wider, even if just by a little.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Robin11 said:


> Thanks for clarifying, if they're the same width then it's alright, but personally I feel it'll look a bit better if the hour hand were wider, even if just by a little.


I do agree, I think I would also prefer it a tad wider. Monta went in the same direction from a wider sword hour hand on the Atlas, Triumph, Skyquest, Oceanking to very thin hands for the noble in order to give it a more dressy touch.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Selenic silver. More options, more chances?


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

SebM said:


> Selenic silver. More options, more chances?
> View attachment 15781209


I was set on Bathyal Blue but this is messing with my head.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SebM said:


> Selenic silver. More options, more chances?
> View attachment 15781209


Talk about your last minute curveballs. I freaking love Halios.

That's a pretty unique watch.


----------



## csong91 (Dec 15, 2020)

Did you guys receive an email from Jason this weekend?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

What a pleasant way to wake up this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

csong91 said:


> Did you guys receive an email from Jason this weekend?


Nope, I emailed him about the Universa as well as asking about a SF update. Nothing. How about you?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SebM said:


> Selenic silver. More options, more chances?
> View attachment 15781209


Lol when I saw that option I was like what the....? I love Jason/Halios lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

SebM said:


> Selenic silver. More options, more chances?
> View attachment 15781209


This is the one I was waiting for. This will be a different series right? Currently only the blue and grey are for sale.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Gisae said:


> This is the one I was waiting for. This will be a different series right? Currently only the blue and grey are for sale.


On his site you can select it. Just can't add anything to the cart (since there isn't one).


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

So I'm a little late to the party on this one(as usual) - just didn't think I would have the funds for it. I've seen some rumblings here about waiting for emails to order the Universa and saw in the Journal section on the website Jason mentioned Universa emails would be going out soon.

My question is how do you get on the list to be emailed? I don't see a sign up anywhere on the website - does that mean all the spots are filled? Or do you just reach out via email directly and ask to be put on the list? Again I realize I'm late but I figured it wouldn't hurt to get my name in the mix. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

jsebbens said:


> So I'm a little late to the party on this one(as usual) - just didn't think I would have the funds for it. I've seen some rumblings here about waiting for emails to order the Universa and saw in the Journal section on the website Jason mentioned Universa emails would be going out soon.
> 
> My question is how do you get on the list to be emailed? I don't see a sign up anywhere on the website - does that mean all the spots are filled? Or do you just reach out via email directly and ask to be put on the list? Again I realize I'm late but I figured it wouldn't hurt to get my name in the mix. Thanks in advance for any help!


Use the contact form on his site and let him know you want to be on the mailing list: CONTACT

Alternatively you can email him as well, email address is on that page too.


----------



## csong91 (Dec 15, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nope, I emailed him about the Universa as well as asking about a SF update. Nothing. How about you?


Neither have I. He stated that he would be sending out an email to the people on the waitlist and so was wondering if that meant I wasn't on the mailing list.


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

dsquared24 said:


> Use the contact form on his site and let him know you want to be on the mailing list: CONTACT
> 
> Alternatively you can email him as well, email address is on that page too.


Much appreciated!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

jsebbens said:


> Much appreciated!


You're most welcome. Best of luck, hope you get what you're looking for.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

I received the email from Jason so things will happen. He said that there is absolutely no need to rush, the number of watches far outnumbers the number of folks subscribed to the mailing list 😁 Ok, that might be a big fat lie, the other way around as expected 🤪 I'll repeat to myself "this is just (yet another) a watch, this is just a watch". Preparing to cope with disappointment.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Ordering is available now and I am so tempted to get that pastel blue Universa, but absolutely cannot justify buying another watch. I am posting this for accountability. If I post in here later saying I ordered it can everyone please get mad at me?

As of now there are glossy Bathayal blue, pastel blue, glossy slate grey and that white-ish silver available to order.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Ordering is available now and I am so tempted to get that pastel blue Universa, but absolutely cannot justify buying another watch. I am posting this for accountability. If I post in here later saying I ordered it can everyone please get mad at me?
> 
> As of now there are glossy Bathayal blue, pastel blue, glossy slate grey and that white-ish silver available to order.


Hey where did you get this ? I checked the site and the white is gone since earlier today(saw it this morning ) and no add to cart. He also emailed me about a SF question I had.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey where did you get this ? I checked the site and the white is gone since earlier today(saw it this morning ) and no add to cart. He also emailed me about a SF question I had.


Those on the advanced order list can place an order now.


----------



## csong91 (Dec 15, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> Those on the advanced order list can place an order now.


Man, I'm so jealous hahaha


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This came via email to people on his mailing list for Universa

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi folks!

I am writing with an update on the Universa. A number of you signed up for notifications close to two years ago (!), so apologies if you are receiving this but are no longer interested (you can unsubscribe by clicking the link at the end of this email).

It's an understatement to say that things haven't quite gone as planned for all of us over the last little while, but I sincerely hope that each of you and your loved ones are hanging in there and doing OK.

The assembly plan for the Universa was thrown for a loop (again) due to the ever-evolving global situation. As such, with the assistance of my good friends at Roldorf & Co, we will be carrying out the entire assembly, QC and testing process here in Vancouver, Canada. I will be making the watches available in small batches as we work through the build process, and I am happy to announce that the first batch (Batch 1) will be available to order on

Slot 1: 
Thursday, March 25 at 12 PM Pacific time (GMT-7)

Slot 2: 
Friday, March 26 at 1 AM Pacific time

The link to order will go live on the Universa page on the Halios Watches website at these times (they're split to accommodate our friends in Oceania / Asia Pacific). Batches 2 and 3 will be announced later (via email, to subscribers on this same list) as we continue the assembly work.

Here is the big, fat caveat: the number of folks subscribed to the mailing list far outnumbers the watches that will be made available. However, the Universa has been in development for two years so this may not be an accurate reflection of the actual current interest. For the past four releases I've tried to continuously make improvements to the ordering process by tripling production quantities and avoiding announcements / marketing / hype-making. For this first Universa production run though, I think it's necessary to mention that you may encounter a less-than-pleasurable purchase experience due to the small quantities being made available at a time.

A point of clarification: Batch 1, 2, 3 etc. collectively make up what I'm calling Series I. When you see Series II mentioned below, I am referring to the subsequent production run that we'll start on once this current series is sold out.

*The Pastel Blue dial*
Based on the emails and feedback I've received, it's looking like this particular variant will go fast. This is compounded by the fact that this dial was intended as a test run, so only a small number (100 pieces in total) will be assembled for this run. If this is your variant of choice and you end up missing out, rest assured that this dial will return for Series II. And for the love of all that's fair, do not pay a flipper's premium if you do happen to have the unpleasant experience of seeing one for sale above retail....I will make more of them eventually. Seaforth pastel owners: note that the Universa pastel is a much more saturated blue with more shades of yellow in the hue (i.e. don't expect the same colour as your Seaforth)

*The Selenic Silver dial*
This is more of a frosty, metallic off-white dial rather than a true silver, but this variant was made in an even smaller number (20 pieces). Also part of the test run series of dials, along with the Pastel Blue

*WTH is a "test run"?*
Lots and lots of prototype versions are produced during the development process. The plan was always to offer a pastel and silver dial, but I had some reservations about making a dial with a light background and silver markers due to legibility concerns. The most recent pastel and silver prototypes turned quite decent, but since we were nearing the end of our dial production cycle for Series I, they were a _very_ last-second addition.

And here are a few other details to note:


Shopify will not hold the product just because it is added to your cart - please complete your purchase if you have intent to buy (make the sandwich later)
please expect a lead time of 3 weeks from the time of order to shipping
the Universa will ship with a leather travel pouch and steel bracelet
this is a push-pull crown; we test each watch to the rated depth but its design cannot prevent accidental pulling out of the crown underwater if it gets snagged (DO NOT let this prevent you from enjoying the watch in the water but just be cognizant of this fact, especially if you're used to wearing a diver)
you can find the rest of the specs on the Universa page
Pricing is USD$735 plus shipping (free within Canada, $25 to CONUS and $65 everywhere else)
please note that the bracelet will not fit wrists under 6.25" in circumference (please get in touch if you'd like to purchase without the bracelet)
The Universa requires manual winding every day and a half - it is not an automatic watch
I'll continue to send updates on batch ordering dates to this mailing list, so please unsubscribe if you don't want to receive those emails
Please don't hesitate if you have any questions. Thank you!

Regards,

Jason Lim
HALIOS Watches Ltd.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

On the one hand I'd decided to not get a new watch until summer. On the other hand, Pastel blue...


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

I'd go for the Pastel Blue if it wasn't warm and closer to the Seaforth shade instead. Wish we had more shots of the Selenic Silver before orders start opening up.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey where did you get this ? I checked the site and the white is gone since earlier today(saw it this morning ) and no add to cart. He also emailed me about a SF question I had.


If the Selenic Silver is gone from the website listing presumably that means its already sold out? Makes sense if there was only 20 pieces.

But alternatively, the fact that the Pastel Blue is still listed might be a good sign for people hoping to grab one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jccdel said:


> Got my Bathyal Blue yesterday, can't wait to see that gloss in person.
> 
> Probably would've gone for Pastel Blue if it wasn't warm and similar to the Seaforth shade. Selenic Silver was tempting, but it's tough to pull the trigger going on one photo.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


His description says its warmer and more saturated than Seaforth Pastel.....


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> His description says its warmer and more saturated than Seaforth Pastel.....


Fixed, thanks. I knew his description; that just didn't come out right.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm looking for the Pastel Blue, but I'm not counting any chickens until I get a shipping notification.

Honestly I have no idea what the colour is going to look like. I really debated between the Pastel and the Bathyal Blue. The Bathyal Blue probably would have been safer, but my heart was with the Pastel. So we'll see.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> I ordered the Pastel Blue, but I'm not counting any chickens until I get a shipping notification.
> 
> Honestly I have no idea what the colour is going to look like. I really debated between the Pastel and the Bathyal Blue. The Bathyal Blue probably would have been safer, but my heart was with the Pastel. So we'll see.


Nice going with the pastel. I'm thinking of grabbing one of those, but what strap would it match nato wise? I was thinking maybe an Erika's Grey with the white line down the centre, or a black one. The only dilemma for me is which strap to match. On the other hand the blue and grey dials would be easier to match. I'm not a huge bracelet guy so this is why I'm wondering.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice going with the pastel. I'm thinking of grabbing one of those, but what strap would it match nato wise? I was thinking maybe an Erika's Grey with the white line down the centre, or a black one. The only dilemma for me is which strap to match. On the other hand the blue and grey dials would be easier to match. I'm not a huge bracelet guy so this is why I'm wondering.


 I may have already jumped the gun on that. I'm also not much of a bracelet guy. I'm also thinking of ordering something custom from Combat Straps in Montreal.

Here's what I've ordered so far:





__





Chevron™ - Oxford


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com









__





Supreme NATO - 20mm Frost


As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu




www.crownandbuckle.com









__





Blue/Black/Orange NATO - 20mm


Powder blue, black, and orange 20mm NATO ballistic nylon strap. This color combination is sharp, whether it reminds you of a racing livery, or simply like the way the powder blue and orange play off each other.Crafted with a medium weave ballistic nylon w




www.crownandbuckle.com













ColaReb Matera Brown Vegetable-Tanned Sheepskin Leather Watch Strap


The soft and supple Matera watch strap is made from genuine sheepskin vegetable-tanned leather with distinctive offset contrast stitching. Designed and constructed in Italy by ColaReb. Brown; sizes 18mm, 20mm and 22mm.




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Those look great! Yea I was also thinking of a Crown and Buckle chevron. Have you owned one before? I've only had a couple of Erika straps so just curious on their softness.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Those look great! Yea I was also thinking of a Crown and Buckle chevron. Have you owned one before? I've only had a couple of Erika straps so just curious on their softness.


I've never tried the Chevron, but I have a bunch of their Supreme Natos and they're super comfortable. Not sure about the colour on the Supreme Nato though.

But honestly I figure this is all in good fun, so I thought I'd buy a couple different things and see what I like. At least the L2L is 20mm, so if they don't match well I can use them for something else down the road.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea exactly, I like the first one in your last post the best. You mentioned that you're not a big bracelet guy, did you end up ordering without it? In his email he mentioned that you're able to do that. I'm probably going down that route but if for some reason we ever want to sell these in the future, it might be harder.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

No I'm going to get the bracelet. Looking forward to trying it out. I just usually wear my watches on leather or nato, but I'm curious to check out the micro-adjust.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I figure it (will be) better to buy it with the bracelet ...even if you are small wristed... in the chance you want to sell it later.

—
Updated to be clear that I have not ordered it.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Any other small wristed bois (or girls) here who are thinking about taking a chance with this 48mm L2L bad boy? 47mm is where I like to draw the line but this watch looks so good I'm tempted to go for it.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Wait, there was an advanced mailing waitlist? So does that mean the selenic silver won't be in the drop on Thursday/Friday this week? 

Also, what time is (12PM pacific time GMT-7) in US East Coast, EST? Is that 7pm EST?

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

kimsetpee said:


> Wait, there was an advanced mailing waitlist? So does that mean the selenic silver won't be in the drop on Thursday/Friday this week?
> 
> Also, what time is (12PM pacific time GMT-7) in US East Coast, EST? Is that 7pm EST?
> 
> ...


Lol no that's 3pm EST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Those look great! Yea I was also thinking of a Crown and Buckle chevron. Have you owned one before? I've only had a couple of Erika straps so just curious on their softness.


Ive owned a handful of Chevrons and have one I'll try on my Fairwind soon. I'm not sure "soft" is what I'd call them, but they're by no means uncomfortable or abrasive. I hardly notice them when wearing and they're really the perfect NATO type strap for me


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

So the order was opened already ? But only for some people ? I didn't see that in the note he sent out. I thought it will open on Thursday. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

chenpofu said:


> So the order was opened already ? But only for some people ? I didn't see that in the note he sent out. I thought it will open on Thursday. Can anyone clarify?


There were 2 lists, you're on the same as me (general)

my best guess is the first list is prioritized for people who signed up a long time ago


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a pastel blue on order. Hopefully it feels the void of my no longer with me pastel blue seaforth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> I have a pastel blue on order. Hopefully it feels the void of my no longer with me pastel blue seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im still deciding if the slightly different hue of blue is better or worse. Can't wait to see real world pics.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pfunk3 said:


> im still deciding if the slightly different hue of blue is better or worse. Can't wait to see real world pics.


Totally get it. If it's one thing with Jason he nails all of his colors IMHO. There isn't one that I didn't like across all of his models/series. Even with it being a different hue I trust that it will still look good. BUT, when he does the series 4 Seaforth in PB and in titanium, whew that's an automatic buy for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> Totally get it. If it's one thing with Jason he nails all of his colors IMHO. There isn't one that I didn't like across all of his models/series. Even with it being a different hue I trust that it will still look good. BUT, when he does the series 4 Seaforth in PB and in titanium, whew that's an automatic buy for me.


PB ..... Peanut Butter?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

In EU we can only order the blue and grey. I guess we'll have to wait for a second series if we want the white dial.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> PB ..... Peanut Butter?


Peanut Butter and Titanium is a better case material than Omega's latest Bronze Gold.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> PB ..... Peanut Butter?


lol pastel blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

As perfect these watches are there is one thing on my wish list for the future. Another type of clasp for the bracelet, maybe as an option. Like this:








(Screenshot from a Bruce Williams vlog)

I love my Fairwind on the barcelet and like the way that the bracelet tapers but with this kind of clasp (as an option) the Fairwind and Universa would be even better imho. They would be ridiculously good.
The clasp with the quick adjustment is really good, don't get me wrong, but it is a big piece of metal. The watch would look more balanced without it.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Baramats said:


> As perfect these watches are there is one thing on my wish list for the future. Another type of clasp for the bracelet, maybe as an option. Like this:
> View attachment 15786247
> 
> (Screenshot from a Bruce Williams vlog)
> ...












I need micro-adjustments and I need quick-adjustment. My wrist swells up like a baloon throughout the day and butterfly style clasps are the worst. Formex has one that is slightly sophisticated and allows for one or two positions of adjustment, but I'll take a bulky clasp over this.


----------



## Sparkito (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like the Pastel Blue dial version is N/A as well. Guess I'll be on the lookout for the next batch.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sparkito said:


> Looks like the Pastel Blue dial version is N/A as well. Guess I'll be on the lookout for the next batch.


Yea funny I just checked myself since tomorrow is the launch. That means 100 Pastel pieces, 20 silver/white and who knows how many of the other ones. 50-100 are being assembled (at a time) and we haven't even hit the regular pre-orders. Oh well, I really wanted the pastel Uni, guess i'll just wait for the Ti Seaforth. My wallet is probably happy !


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Sparkito said:


> Looks like the Pastel Blue dial version is N/A as well. Guess I'll be on the lookout for the next batch.


This is true madness. All the good variants gone before we even have the misfortune of trying to obtain them before the launch/feeding frenzy.

Has Jason even announce that the white dials would be available in future launches? Seems like it was part of a test batch/legacy item...hopefully I am wrong though.

Regards
kSp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

Pfunk3 said:


> There were 2 lists, you're on the same as me (general)
> 
> my best guess is the first list is prioritized for people who signed up a long time ago


Okay thanks for the info, didn't know there were 2 lists.

After he announced there was going to be a white dial version, it is for me that dial or bust, but I am guessing those are all taken already by the early birds, as it isn't an option anymore on the site.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Just saw this on IG on Roldorf watches. These look so much better than on the Halios site. Kind of sucks that the pastel is gone. There are 3 in the store for anyone in Vancouver area!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 15786526
> 
> 
> Just saw this on IG on Roldorf watches. These look so much better than on the Halios site. Kind of sucks that the pastel is gone. There are 3 in the store for anyone in Vancouver area!


Wow, those pastel dials look great. But the other dials look incredible too.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> View attachment 15786526
> 
> 
> Just saw this on IG on Roldorf watches. These look so much better than on the Halios site. Kind of sucks that the pastel is gone. There are 3 in the store for anyone in Vancouver area!


Thx for sharing. Definitely not pulling the trigger on bathyal blue nor slate this drop.

I can already see people calling out of work and camping out the Roldorf storefront this evening. . . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kimsetpee said:


> Thx for sharing. Definitely not pulling the trigger on bathyal blue nor slate this drop.
> 
> I can already see people calling out of work and camping out the Roldorf storefront this evening. . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be there now!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got an email on the 22/Mar , but I don't understand something, so I ask.
They said that the slot 1 time zone and the slot 2 time zone are different over 2 times a day. 
Can buyers in Asia and Oceania only access the slot2 time zone? Or is it possible to order in slot 1 time zone?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> I need micro-adjustments and I need quick-adjustment. My wrist swells up like a baloon throughout the day and butterfly style clasps are the worst. Formex has one that is slightly sophisticated and allows for one or two positions of adjustment, but I'll take a bulky clasp over this.


Haha, not for everyone I know, and that is OK. It is just what I wish for christmas as an option.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

seokpyo said:


> I got an email on the 22/Mar , but I don't understand something, so I ask.
> They said that the slot 1 time zone and the slot 2 time zone are different over 2 times a day.
> Can buyers in Asia and Oceania only access the slot2 time zone? Or is it possible to order in slot 1 time zone?


I believe you can order any time slot. He's just trying to make it more convenient for you in different zones


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

seokpyo said:


> I got an email on the 22/Mar , but I don't understand something, so I ask.
> They said that the slot 1 time zone and the slot 2 time zone are different over 2 times a day.
> Can buyers in Asia and Oceania only access the slot2 time zone? Or is it possible to order in slot 1 time zone?


Also he sent 2 emails recently one long post with a lot of details about the Universa ordering and options.

Then a second short email clarifying that he calculated GMT offsets wrong and then listed the correct times.

If you go back a page or two I copied and pasted his long email with the corrected times of the 2nd email.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey everyone, I just checked the site, and all 4 colour variants are back up. This is the beauty of being laid off. I have lots a time for these sort of things ...


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Does anyone think the Universa will be harder to re-sell than the Fairwind since it's movement is not an automatic?


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

That bathyal blue is a gorgeous shade. If only the seconds hand was something other than baby puke green


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

The grey looks pretty darn amazing:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The grey would be my choice in the free universa giveaway


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> The grey looks pretty darn amazing:
> 
> View attachment 15787480


I agree, this is the most field watch like of the bunch. I kind of regret that I went with the blue. But my FW is grey...
The bathyal blue is the elegant choice and the pastel is the fun cracy hippie watch.
The silver is probably awesome irl but not for me.

@jjmc87 don't worry, the seconds hand has a lot of blue in it and it should work fine with the dark blue dial.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Baramats said:


> I agree, this is the most field watch like of the bunch. I kind of regret that I went with the blue. But my FW is grey...
> The bathyal blue is the elegant choice and the pastel is the fun cracy hippie watch.
> The silver is probably awesome irl but not for me.
> 
> @jjmc87 don't worry, the seconds hand has a lot of blue in it and it should work fine with the dark blue dial.


My FW is also grey, but dat gloss doe. . .

Regards
k$p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> The grey looks pretty darn amazing:
> 
> View attachment 15787480


These dials are somethin else. Gorgeous!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Someone just shared a shot of their Pastel Blue Universa on IG, picked up at Roldorf & Co earlier today:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CM2dy-sLbbD/

I think the photograph has been edited to make all the colors pop, but the watch looks great!


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

singularityseven said:


> Someone just shared a shot of their Pastel Blue Universa on IG, picked up at Roldorf & Co earlier today:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Wow that dial is....really bright. I was thinking it would be lighter, but you are right, the picture might be oversaturated a bit.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm really torn on this. This watch is everything i'm currently looking for, except for the lugs. The 48 lug to lug looks long on the 38 diameter watch, however, hard to tell based on the limited pictures.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

monsters said:


> Wow that dial is....really bright. I was thinking it would be lighter, but you are right, the picture might be oversaturated a bit.


Yeah, just looking at the other colors in that photograph, I think it's just the photograph and not a good representation of the dial color.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Yeah, just looking at the other colors in that photograph, I think it's just the photograph and not a good representation of the dial color.


Yea I think that the blue looks "almost bad"in that picture. Much brighter. I"m also confused now. I really wanted the pastel but now I'm leaning for the grey. Or we can wait for the SF which has shorter lugs. Oh the joys of watches ....


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Rogco said:


> I'm really torn on this. This watch is everything i'm currently looking for, except for the lugs. The 48 lug to lug looks long on the 38 diameter watch, however, hard to tell based on the limited pictures.


Same for me. At 45mm it would be a no brainer


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like ordering is open and all variants are accessible.

Edit: Nevermind that changed quick.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Was in the process of checking out and by the time Paypal loaded, the pastel blue was gone. Oh well... it was not meant to be


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, looks like they all are available!


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Everything sold out except for Grey now...


----------



## csong91 (Dec 15, 2020)

monsters said:


> Was in the process of checking out and by the time Paypal loaded, the pastel blue was gone. Oh well... it was not meant to be


Same here...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

The pastel blue was in my cart when i hit payment and came back to shipping addres page, it said sold out!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Very happy to have just snagged a bathyal blue model. Anyone have any idea re shipping timeline for these brand new orders? Looks like blue is sold out but gray still available, although I imagine not for long.....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> The grey looks pretty darn amazing:
> 
> View attachment 15787480


He does the best gray.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

HAHAHHAHA this is the SF series 2 fiascal he mentioned before. I guess less than five minutes it was done. I wonder if it was limited to one per person...I hope the whole "bot" thing has been sorted out. You guys can always try again during the next ordering session. He probably will refresh the product. I don't imagine The rest of the world will only have grey to order.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Managed to snag a pastel one but damn, those went fast!


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

warsh said:


> Very happy to have just snagged a bathyal blue model. Anyone have any idea re shipping timeline for these brand new orders? Looks like blue is sold out but gray still available, although I imagine not for long.....


 I saw 4 weeks somewhere on the website I believe


----------



## csong91 (Dec 15, 2020)

Forsythjones said:


> Managed to snag a pastel one but damn, those went fast!


Congrats! I'm so jealous hahaha
Please upload pics once you receive it!


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got one  I am jealous. My card was flagged and declined the purchase so I missed out. It was in the cart and everything haha I was close.

What do you think is the fastest way to checkout? Paypal? GPay?


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Poor gray dial, no one wants it. Lol.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea I think that the blue looks "almost bad"in that picture. Much brighter. I"m also confused now. I really wanted the pastel but now I'm leaning for the grey. Or we can wait for the SF which has shorter lugs. Oh the joys of watches ....


What's the SF?!


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

james.mae said:


> Poor gray dial, no one wants it. Lol.


Hahah I just thought the same thing. I picked up a gray dial Fairwind or else I would give it a home


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Rogco said:


> What's the SF?!


Seaforth


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

james.mae said:


> Poor gray dial, no one wants it. Lol.


FWIW i think its the most versatile variant, and would be the perfect summer watch!


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

monsters said:


> FWIW i think its the most versatile variant, and would be the perfect summer watch!


Yeah I love a good gray dial and would have gone for it, but it would be redundant in my collection.

Actually kind of surprised at the lack of interest for the gray.

It's STILL available.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

I picked up a white. I love the dial color and the watch itself. I'm worried about the lug to lug, but thought the lugs might not look so big if I took it off a bracelet, and the white dial would pair nicely with some straps I already own. Also don't currently have a white dial watch.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Picked up a grey - didn't get any notification, just had the site open and it was there! I'll take a grey (my second choice) but will be hunting for the pastel blue!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

james.mae said:


> Poor gray dial, no one wants it. Lol.


so true. almost an hour after launch and still available! pretty surprised.
the pastel blue were gone in about 30 seconds and the bathyal blue in a couple of minutes.....


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Was it necessary to set a reminder for the release to pick up a grey? Apparently not. Am I still stoked about it? Oh yeah.
But yeah actually I’m a bit surprised they’re still available. Maybe it looks too muted next to the pastel. In any case, now we wait!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bhanderson9 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got one  I am jealous. My card was flagged and declined the purchase so I missed out. It was in the cart and everything haha I was close.
> 
> What do you think is the fastest way to checkout? Paypal? GPay?


i grabbed a silver, using paypal one touch.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

All gone now!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Will he do another order session when the next batch of pieces are built up?


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Will he do another order session when the next batch of pieces are built up?


Every 2-3 weeks there will be some small batches. Not sure how emails are working - I didn't get one this time, but I had requested to be added to the list.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

I believe the orders go live again Friday, March 26 at 1 AM Pacific time. For another 60 seconds at least


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think Gray will end up being the "most liked" dial choice IMO.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Picked up the pastel blue but not sure of what to make of the dial color. Seems to vary greatly from these pics on the Instagram.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> Picked up the pastel blue but not sure of what to make of the dial color. Seems to vary greatly from these pics on the Instagram.
> View attachment 15788374


Congrats!

I have a feeling the pic on the left will be close to true. So happens that's the colour I prefer too if those 3 shown

It also likely will vary by lighting conditions.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have a feeling the pic on the left will be close to true. So happens that's the colour I prefer too if those 3 shown
> 
> It also likely will vary by lighting conditions.


Yeah I think so too. The one from the Halios website seems like he forgot to white balance so it made the decision a bit difficult! That Roldorf photo from earlier in the day pushed me over the edge


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Forsythjones said:


> Yeah I think so too. The one from the Halios website seems like he forgot to white balance so it made the decision a bit difficult! That Roldorf photo from earlier in the day pushed me over the edge


I actually think otherwise. I think the website photograph might be the most accurate, followed by the Roldorf one. The others seem heavily processed.

Jason also told me this in reference to the Pastel Blue Universa w.r.t the Pastel Blue Seaforth:


> you'll find the latter much more saturated (especially under indoor lighting) and with more yellow in the hue


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

The pastel blue looks amazing on the left pic. I was a little put off by the lower right and passed on. I was all set to go grey and at the last minute switched to silver white. What do you all think? White/Seiler or grey? I have a white date just but hardly the same watch. I do not have a grey watch atm.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> I actually think otherwise. I think the website photograph might be the most accurate, followed by the Roldorf one. The others seem heavily processed.
> 
> Jason also told me this in reference to the Pastel Blue Universa w.r.t the Pastel Blue Seaforth:


I read that too, but the website photo clearly has a yellow color cast, you can see it in the steel as well. And all the other photos match each other more than that one. I think the Roldorf photo will probably the most accurate representation, as it doesnt seem processed much at all. I


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Forsythjones said:


> I read that too, but the website photo clearly has a yellow color cast, you can see it in the steel as well. And all the other photos match each other more than that one. I think the Roldorf photo will probably the most accurate representation, as it doesnt seem processed much at all. I


Yep, I don't think there's any processing on the Roldorf one since it looks like an ordinary cell phone photograph. We'll know soon enough!


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

The Pastel Blue and Selenic Silver were gone in like 1 minute. Ordered and then reloaded the page and the only options were Blue Gloss and Grey Gloss.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> Yep, I don't think there's any processing on the Roldorf one since it looks like an ordinary cell phone photograph. We'll know soon enough!


Yep! I'll certainly post some as neutral as I can capture as soon as it turns up! For science.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

From Login • Instagram


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

I dig the green dial variant (I first saw this photo like 5 years ago in Instagram @forasec_watches)


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

aparezco said:


> I dig the green dial variant (I believe it was an early prototype, I first saw this photo like 5 years ago in Instagram @forasec_watches)
> 
> View attachment 15788501


I think that works really well.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

clerkpalmer said:


> The pastel blue looks amazing on the left pic. I was a little put off by the lower right and passed on. I was all set to go grey and at the last minute switched to silver white. What do you all think? White/Seiler or grey? I have a white date just but hardly the same watch. I do not have a grey watch atm.


Bonus is that the white is limited in number so might be easier to find a trade deal if you want to switch to grey.

I choose grey myself because (1) don't have a grey watch and I think it'll be strap monster and (2) I was worried the white dial wouldn't have enough contrast.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Custom piece for the Roldorf owner. Man, would've loved something like this. Selenic Silver looked too low contrast.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

jccdel said:


> Custom piece for the Roldorf owner. Man, would've loved something like this. Selenic Silver looked too low contrast.
> 
> View attachment 15788911


Did you see it in person? I'm so torn!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jccdel said:


> Custom piece for the Roldorf owner. Man, would've loved something like this. Selenic Silver looked too low contrast.
> 
> View attachment 15788911


what colour is that?


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

clerkpalmer said:


> Did you see it in person? I'm so torn!


Oh no, just saw this on Instagram hunting for more Universa shots. He has more if you search his username. My comment on the Selenic Silver is purely based on the lone photo we got.



SKYWATCH007 said:


> what colour is that?


Post describes it as "custom white dial". Looks more like a pastel blue I personally would've preferred though.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> what colour is that?


That's the silver dial. It just has an orange seconds hand.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

trf2271 said:


> That's the silver dial. It just has an orange seconds hand.


It's nice with the orange tip! The green one doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

aparezco said:


> I dig the green dial variant (I first saw this photo like 5 years ago in Instagram @forasec_watches)
> 
> View attachment 15788501


5 years ago!!??? 😂 😂


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

We have a Universa Pastel Blue video here!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/mdbb7d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

When are these expected to ship?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

mplsabdullah said:


> When are these expected to ship?


3 weeks post purchase


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

I was planning on getting silver but thought it would be gone quick. Bathyal blue was my backup. Seems like this is a darker and has a gloss compared to the Fairwind. When I logged on the silver was still available so ended up with this color.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> We have a Universa Pastel Blue video here!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/mdbb7d


If that is the most accurate depiction of the colour so far, I will be over the moon.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> We have a Universa Pastel Blue video here!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/mdbb7d


The bracelet looks so good.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> When are these expected to ship?


In about a month, although Jason's record for being on time isn't the greatest..... But his stuff is always more than worth the wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I’m gonna stick with the silver. I love the blue but as a 46 year old, I think it’s best left for you young guys.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

warsh said:


> In about a month, although Jason's record for being on time isn't the greatest..... But his stuff is always more than worth the wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'll probably be a range, they likely won't all be shipped at the same time. I'm guessing 2-6 weeks from now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clerkpalmer said:


> I think I'm gonna stick with the silver. I love the blue but as a 46 year old, I think it's best left for you young guys.


lots of old guys that own the Rolex Tiffany Blue OP. heck its mostly old guys that can afford it, 

But the blue in that wrist roll video is a little dissapointing (too bright for me) AND the Silver inthe Roldorf photo looks MUCH better than I was expecting.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Histrionics said:


> It'll probably be a range, they likely won't all be shipped at the same time. I'm guessing 2-6 weeks from now.


I have a fantasy that I get a tracking # within a few days. Would be nice after waiting 2 years


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

james.mae said:


> Yeah I love a good gray dial and would have gone for it, but it would be redundant in my collection.
> 
> Actually kind of surprised at the lack of interest for the gray.
> 
> It's STILL available.


I was set on the gray for a long time but my wardrobe is heavily gray, and my car is gray. I thought I'd get tired of it quick. And the contrast between the dark blue dial and the markers is really nice, so I went with that. It's also nice that it sort of shifts between blue and black.
My wife and I arrived at a resort 10 minutes before ordering opened. I was aggressively ignoring the lady checking us in while I was refreshing the page 🤣 Due to this I had to come clean with the wife about what I was doing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

92gli said:


> I have a fantasy that I get a tracking # within a few days. Would be nice after waiting 2 years


I tracked back my interest to the Universa to May 2019.......I think I email Jason shortly after that and expressed my desire for it. This is the longest imaginary pre-order ever, lol. Thankfully Halios didnt ask for money up front either. A few more weeks.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

92gli said:


> I was set on the gray for a long time but my wardrobe is heavily gray, and my car is gray. I thought I'd get tired of it quick. And the contrast between the dark blue dial and the markers is really nice, so I went with that. It's also nice that it sort of shifts between blue and black.
> My wife and I arrived at a resort 10 minutes before ordering opened. I was aggressively ignoring the lady checking us in while I was refreshing the page ? Due to this I had to come clean with the wife about what I was doing.


Awesome story, about time the Bathyal Blue got some more love. I'd love to see the gloss effect on the dial once more photos start showing up.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

jccdel said:


> Awesome story, about time the Bathyal Blue got some more love. I'd love to see the gloss effect on the dial once more photos start showing up.


Honestly, I think the Bathyal Blue will end up being the real classic here, even though I went with the Pastel.

Both the Pastel and the Silver are pretty flashy and exciting, and they were obviously in very limited quantities, but I don't think them going so fast means that they're the best ones.

That Bathyal Blue is pretty spectacular and the fact that they were produced in higher quantities and ended up selling out in under 2 minutes says something.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Honestly, I think the Bathyal Blue will end up being the real classic here, even though I went with the Pastel.
> 
> Both the Pastel and the Silver are pretty flashy and exciting, and they were obviously in very limited quantities, but I don't think them going so fast means that they're the best ones.
> 
> That Bathyal Blue is pretty spectacular and the fact that they were produced in higher quantities and ended up selling out in under 2 minutes says something.


I agree. My money is on the grey though! I feel like that'll be discovered last, but will turn out to be the most versatile.

Or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that I need another Universa, and a grey one


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> I agree. My money is on the grey though! I feel like that'll be discovered last, but will turn out to be the most versatile.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that I need another Universa, and a grey one


Yeah I am already wondering if I will try to trade someone my pastel for a grey one...

Probably would have gone grey straigh away but have already bought 2 other grey watches in 2021. Guess we'll see what shakes out


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

I just noticed that the spring bar distance on the Universa/Fairwind case is 2 mm shorter than on the Seaforth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Baramats said:


> I just noticed that the spring bar distance on the Universa/Fairwind case is 2 mm shorter than on the Seaforth.


What do you mean?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Baramats said:


> I just noticed that the spring bar distance on the Universa/Fairwind case is 2 mm shorter than on the Seaforth.


You mean from the case to the spring bar hole? that would mean the bracelet between the Universa and Fairwind wouldn't be compatible (maybe swapping the end links they would be?).


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> What do you mean?


I mean that while the lug 2 lug measurement on the Fairwind/Universa is 48 mm it has shorter bar-2-bar length than the Seaforth by 1.5-2 mm. Good info for those that are reluctant because the length of the Uni.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Baramats said:


> I mean that while the lug 2 lug measurement on the Fairwind/Universa is 48 mm it has shorter bar-2-bar length than the Seaforth by 2 mm. Good info for those that are reluctant because the length of the Uni.


What does that mean in practice though? Its still 48mm so the position of the spring bar within the bracelet is meaningless isn't it?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Forsythjones said:


> What does that mean in practice though? Its still 48mm so the position of the spring bar within the bracelet is meaningless isn't it?


For those using 2 piece straps there won't be a huge gap between the straps and the case


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Based on the email do you guys think the pastel blue will be available on the batch 2 series 1?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Artbrz said:


> Based on the email do you guys think the pastel blue will be available on the batch 2 series 1?


I suspect he still has some of those dials for round 2 but he said he'll make more again. Who knows how long that will be though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

92gli said:


> I suspect he still has some of those dials for round 2 but he said he'll make more again. Who knows how long that will be though.


He said he had 100 of them. I suspect there are still some available.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

92gli said:


> For those using 2 piece straps there won't be a huge gap between the straps and the case


Appears I was wrong based on the tape measure pics above. Looks like the uni has 4.5mm from the case to the springbar while the SF is about 3.5.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

92gli said:


> Appears I was wrong based on the tape measure pics above. Looks like the uni has 4.5mm from the case to the springbar while the SF is about 3.5.


Please do not use these measurements as anything else than illustrations of the distance between spring bars. The perspective makes it them useless for reading out anything correctly unfortunately. It was just a quick and dirty photo


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I have to say, this whole process has me maddeningly hooked on Halios. Any idea what he's planning on doing next?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Histrionics said:


> I have to say, this whole process has me maddeningly hooked on Halios. Any idea what he's planning on doing next?


Revamped Seaforth

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Histrionics said:


> I have to say, this whole process has me maddeningly hooked on Halios. Any idea what he's planning on doing next?


high accuracy quartz...... I'm excited about this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Histrionics said:


> I have to say, this whole process has me maddeningly hooked on Halios. Any idea what he's planning on doing next?


There is a spot on his website that he periodically posts stuff. Sometimes about the current watch that he is selling and sometimes about the next projects.

Its worth checking out once a month or so.









JOURNAL







halioswatches.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

HamnJam said:


> high accuracy quartz...... I'm excited about this one.


Have you heard anything about this one? Will it be a diver based ?


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> high accuracy quartz...... I'm excited about this one.


Any idea if it's a high beat?


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope you all get them soon! I contemplated getting one but I absolutely love my blue Fairwind. I originally wanted a grey one but the blue is so good


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15791188
> View attachment 15791190
> View attachment 15791191
> View attachment 15791192


Woa...awesome pictures!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Another one from

__
http://instagr.am/p/CM7ZGzPrBtB/


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15791188
> View attachment 15791190
> View attachment 15791191
> View attachment 15791192


Wow I'm super impressed with the pastel. Wow

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## etscott (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone know if there's something I should be doing to be notified prior to the next release besides submitting my email on the order page here (a recent development as I understand)?









UNIVERSA


ORDERING DETAILS TECHNICAL DETAILS OTHER Pricing: USD$735 plus shipping Shipping: CANADA: Free USA: $25 EVERYWHERE ELSE: $65 ASSEMBLY AND TESTING NOW UNDERWAY. TO BE RELEASED IN BATCHES OF 50 - 100 WATCHES, WITH ROUGHLY 2 TO 3 WEEKS BETWEEN BATCHES. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE BRACELET WILL NOT FIT...




halioswatches.com





It's not clear to me if "Receive notification of the next restock" means notification of when it _will _occur, or when it _has _occurred, as the latter would surely be too late to get an order in with how fast these sell.

I wasn't expecting to be so interested in this release but the pastel blue is calling my name.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

etscott said:


> Anyone know if there's something I should be doing to be notified prior to the next release besides submitting my email on the order page here (a recent development as I understand)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that he will send out a notification via email informing us when we will be able to go to the website to order.


----------



## etscott (Jul 17, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> I believe that he will send out a notification via email informing us when we will be able to go to the website to order.


Yeah I hope so. I think there was a separate list for people who expressed interest early on and that's the one that message went to though? Fair enough to give first crack to people who've been waiting for this for a long time of course.

I guess we'll see how it works when the next batch drops! Fortunately it sounds like there will also be a second production run with more blue dials, not sure on the timeline for that though.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

etscott said:


> Yeah I hope so. I think there was a separate list for people who expressed interest early on and that's the one that message went to though? Fair enough to give first crack to people who've been waiting for this for a long time of course.
> 
> I guess we'll see how it works when the next batch drops! Fortunately it sounds like there will also be a second production run with more blue dials, not sure on the timeline for that though.


I emailed late, like a few weeks ago after I ordered my Fairwind. I still got an email about the times it'll be open for order. If you email him he will put you on the list, even if he doesn't respond to your request


----------



## etscott (Jul 17, 2019)

Pfunk3 said:


> I emailed late, like a few weeks ago after I ordered my Fairwind. I still got an email about the times it'll be open for order. If you email him he will put you on the list, even if he doesn't respond to your request


Good to know, thanks. I wonder if the email subscription on the product page goes to the same list - I'll email directly as well to be sure


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Fwiw I submitted my address to the form on the website but was not notified when the first batch went on sale. Probably should email him directly to have the best chance.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

etscott said:


> Good to know, thanks. I wonder if the email subscription on the product page goes to the same list - I'll email directly as well to be sure


I'm sure there will be plenty of chatter about it on this thread once it is announced so stay tuned here as well.

I edited my post cuz I heard back from Jason about shipping


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

I picked up the grey one and I'm still debating with myself why  When I chose the grey, the blue and pastel were still available, yet I went for the least sought-after. Which, from a potential resell perspective, doesn't make sense. I think that I chose the grey in a "one-watch collection" perspective and the grey could be this one, while it would be more difficult with the other ones (at least for me, except the white maybe). So I'm in peace with myself now and my one-watch explanation. But I'll still keep the SARB035 (it's my only white/cream one), and the SKX because it's such a beater and I went through too many adventures with it, and the GMT caller because Zoom meetings + it's a funky summer watch and the fitbit for workouts, and the Bambino because.... well nobody wants it (I should offer it to a nephew as a 1st "real watch"). It is too difficult to be a one-watch guy ... so maybe I should have gone for the pastel... or the blue? Back to square one


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Pics of the pastel blue look great! Looking forward to more pics of the white coming out.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

The markers look amazing(although I did prefer the slightly larger squares on the prototypes).
Guess no one picked up a gray or dark blue from Roldorf. Seems like two people who got the pastel are keeping the whole world engaged with these. Big responsibility...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

edited


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

conrad227 said:


> I edited my post cuz I heard back from Jason about shipping


What was the word?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well these seem to be the only ones in the wild but after a 2 yr wait, I can't get enough











__
http://instagr.am/p/CM9ssLVrMjM/


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well these seem to be the only ones in the wild but after a 2 yr wait, I can't get enough
> 
> View attachment 15793233
> 
> ...


So so good. Can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dials like this are what have killed printed dials for me. Man I can't wait to take delivery of my universa


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree. I just wish it was automatic.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I may be the minority here but I think I prefer the colder pastel blue of the seaforth overall

But I think it was also a good move tweaking the colour a bit for the new model. Still looks great overall.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I may be the minority here but I think I prefer the colder pastel blue of the seaforth overall
> 
> But I think it was also a good move tweaking the colour a bit for the new model. Still looks great overall.


I have the seaforth pastel blue and while I liked the color, I found myself not wearing it often, so I went for boring grey universa option

The pictures of the pastel universa looks great. I'd be really curious to see it in person.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Have you heard anything about this one? Will it be a diver based ?


I don't know what kind of watch he has in mind or if it'll be a high beat quartz.

It was a worn and wound podcast.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> I have the seaforth pastel blue and while I liked the color, I found myself not wearing it often, so I went for boring grey universa option
> 
> The pictures of the pastel universa looks great. I'd be really curious to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I almost went gray but changed to silver. No bad choices here.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well these seem to be the only ones in the wild but after a 2 yr wait, I can't get enough
> 
> View attachment 15793233
> 
> ...


A big shoutout to the Instagram heroes @aggressivetiminghabits, @lordnantucket, @rikpatina and @wabbitwatches for supplying us with shots of the pastel blue, and helping make the three week turn around period a little less painful ?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Do people have their straps picked out yet? I've got some natos on the way for the pastel blue, but I'm thinking of having something special made. Any ideas for strap colour ways?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I may be the minority here but I think I prefer the colder pastel blue of the seaforth overall
> 
> But I think it was also a good move tweaking the colour a bit for the new model. Still looks great overall.


I'll reserve 100% judgement on this until I get the Universa in hand but I think I prefer the Seaforth's pastel blue as well. Everything on that from a design perspective was spot on IMO. The only niggle that I had was the lack of a OEM bracelet option as I'm a bracelet guy.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> I have the seaforth pastel blue and while I liked the color, I found myself not wearing it often, so I went for boring grey universa option
> 
> The pictures of the pastel universa looks great. I'd be really curious to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You wouldn't happen to have a no date (series 1 or 3) 12-hour pastel blue would you lol?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I may be the minority here but I think I prefer the colder pastel blue of the seaforth overall
> 
> But I think it was also a good move tweaking the colour a bit for the new model. Still looks great overall.


I think I agree as well. But the Uni pastel is growing on me


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Histrionics said:


> Do people have their straps picked out yet? I've got some natos on the way for the pastel blue, but I'm thinking of having something special made. Any ideas for strap colour ways?


Probably will never leave the bracelet for me

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a no date (series 1 or 3) 12-hour pastel blue would you lol?


Lol, I have gen 1 dive time pastel blue.

What's the difference between gen 2 and 3?

Gen 1 was miyota. I think 2 onwards was selita?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Lol, I have gen 1 dive time pastel blue.
> 
> What's the difference between gen 2 and 3?
> 
> ...


Ah nice! Series 2 had dates.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Lol, I have gen 1 dive time pastel blue.
> 
> What's the difference between gen 2 and 3?
> 
> ...


Yup 90S5 for series 1, then 2824 for series 2 and 3.

Series 1 no date
Series 2 date
Series 3 both

Series 1 C3
Series 2 c3
Series 3 BGW9

Series 3 has a slightly different date wheel and date aperture to series 2.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> I have the seaforth pastel blue and while I liked the color, I found myself not wearing it often, so I went for boring grey universa option
> 
> The pictures of the pastel universa looks great. I'd be really curious to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Oh I would definitely go for boring grey too 

I enjoy looking at fun colour dials but rarely actually choose one for myself. 

Hopefully someone ends up with both pastels and can compare them.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Hopefully someone ends up with both pastels and can compare them.


That's the plan


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I almost went gray but changed to silver. No bad choices here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Me too. But all these blue pictures are making me jeally. We need to see some more close ups of the silver.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I agree. My money is on the grey though! I feel like that'll be discovered last, but will turn out to be the most versatile.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that I need another Universa, and a grey one


I own a grey dial Seaforth and I must say that Jason does a very nice grey dial......


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

drool drool drool. fantastic pix!



valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15791188
> View attachment 15791190
> View attachment 15791191
> View attachment 15791192


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

warsh said:


> I own a grey dial Seaforth and I must say that Jason does a very nice grey dial......


Yea that Nimbus grey is unreal, it matches perfectly with the orange little accents on the dial. If that came out with Gen IV, I would have to get that as well as the Bahama (which is my grail micro-brand watch) no questions....


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Oh I would definitely go for boring grey too
> 
> I enjoy looking at fun colour dials but rarely actually choose one for myself.
> 
> Hopefully someone ends up with both pastels and can compare them.


Hey you're right, seeing the 2 pastels beside each other would be sick!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Cool little cameo. Timestamp 8:11.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15793233
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to tell my kids this was a $5000 watch

?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea that Nimbus grey is unreal, it matches perfectly with the orange little accents on the dial. If that came out with Gen IV, I would have to get that as well as the Bahama (which is my grail micro-brand watch) no questions....


Right about his gray









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

I got my Fairwind a month ago, loving it and seems like Jason did it gain with Universa. All colours look great.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

With my 6.5" wrist, I'm highly apprehensive of the lug2lug. I usually stick around lug2lug 44mm and didn't enjoy my only experience with 48mm (Conquest Chrono but it is 15mm thick and it weighs a tonne with the Valjoux 7750). Hopefully, the angled-down lugs will do the trick.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

SebM said:


> With my 6.5" wrist, I'm highly apprehensive of the lug2lug. I usually stick around lug2lug 44mm and didn't enjoy my only experience with 48mm (Conquest Chrono but it is 15mm thick and it weighs a tonne with the Valjoux 7750). Hopefully, the angled-down lugs will do the trick.


Hopefully it will work, the bracelet drops down very effectively and hugs the wrist. The length between the spring bars is just around 41-42 mm.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Baramats said:


> Hopefully it will work, the bracelet drops down very effectively and hugs the wrist. The length between the spring bars is just around 41-42 mm.
> View attachment 15794382


Thanks a lot for the distance between the spring bars. That reassures me. It's actually very similar to the SARB and SKX that are 44mm lug2lug. So the 4mm difference is just the lugs "projecting" further after the spring bar. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

I love the Selenic Silver version of the Halios Universa and decided to run a little experiment in Photoshop. Here's what the watch looks like if you replace the second hand with the orange-tipped second hand from the "Pastel Blue" version:










And here's the standard configuration as shown on the HALIOS - Dive + Sport Watches site:










I thought I was going to like the orange tipped hand for the pop of color, but after looking at it for a while, and flipping back and forth between the two images, I think I'm happy with Jason's decision to use the more restrained color on the second hand for this dial. The orange-tipped hand looks great, of course, but for me the Selenic Silver dial is an exercise in restraint and control and the very small splash of color seems perfect. The fact that it looks very much like the trademark Halios Pastel Blue doesn't hurt. I should have known to trust Jason on this.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jimsauer said:


> I love the Selenic Silver version of the Halios Universa and decided to run a little experiment in Photoshop. Here's what the watch looks like if you replace the second hand with the orange-tipped second hand from the "Pastel Blue" version:
> 
> View attachment 15795809
> 
> ...


I like them both! The Roldorf owner I think from another pic back, has the orange tip on his white/silver dial!


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

SebM said:


> With my 6.5" wrist, I'm highly apprehensive of the lug2lug. I usually stick around lug2lug 44mm and didn't enjoy my only experience with 48mm (Conquest Chrono but it is 15mm thick and it weighs a tonne with the Valjoux 7750). Hopefully, the angled-down lugs will do the trick.


lol I took a gamble and got it, even though I have a 6" wrist    I hope I'll be able to use the bracelet, but seeing as how the site says it won't fit below 6.25", I asked myself if I would still wear the watch with a nato or a crown & buckle chevron, and the answer was yes.

So Ideally the bracelet will somehow fit, even if it's loose. Secondary I'll go to a nato or chevron. Tertiary, if it still looks too big, I'll sell it for what I got it for


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I like them both! The Roldorf owner I think from another pic back, has the orange tip on his white/silver dial!


If you're thinking of the photos on instagram by "rikpatina", he was asked if it was the Selenic Silver dial:

>> jaspercdel​>> Is that the Selenic Silver on the 3rd photo or a different dial color entirely?​
And he replied:

>> rikpatina​>> @jaspercdel it's actually a custom white dial. Belongs to Kino, one of the watchmakers in the shop. So damn nice.​
So, probably not the exact "Selenic Silver" dial, but maybe close. (Or, maybe so, but misheard or misunderstood by "rikpatina".) The dial in that image (the third one in this set:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CM3nqGcLguu/
) looks to me to have a very slight pastel-blue cast.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh okay I see, it just looked similar to the Selenic dial. Either way that one was sick too. I mean they're all nice dials, you can't go wrong with any of them. The more and more I think and look at the pics, the grey seems like a good choice(even though it was the underdog during the sales; selling out last).


----------



## etscott (Jul 17, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I mean they're all nice dials, you can't go wrong with any of them. The more and more I think and look at the pics, the grey seems like a good choice(even though it was the underdog during the sales; selling out last).


This is the direction I'm leaning towards as well. My heart says pastel blue, but my head says grey. If I had a bunch of other watches I might feel differently, but having recently pared down to only a Black Bay 36 I worry the blue will end up too "in your face" for me.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Watchmac said:


> lol I took a gamble and got it, even though I have a 6" wrist    I hope I'll be able to use the bracelet, but seeing as how the site says it won't fit below 6.25", I asked myself if I would still wear the watch with a nato or a crown & buckle chevron, and the answer was yes.
> 
> So Ideally the bracelet will somehow fit, even if it's loose. Secondary I'll go to a nato or chevron. Tertiary, if it still looks too big, I'll sell it for what I got it for


Call me optimistic, but I think it will be totally fine. Or so I hope as I have the same wrist size  Whether l2l works will also depend on wrist shape (round/flat) but 48 should be totally fine with that nice little curve to the lugs. Also, having the bracelet sized for 6,25 minimum may mean that it gives just the right amount of space not to be uncomfortable.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

etscott said:


> This is the direction I'm leaning towards as well. My heart says pastel blue, but my head says grey. If I had a bunch of other watches I might feel differently, but having recently pared down to only a Black Bay 36 I worry the blue will end up too "in your face" for me.


I had this scenario when the Gen 1 Seaforth launched. I had both the black/gilt and pastel blue divers side by side and I ended up letting the black/gilt go. My heart said pastel blue and my head was saying black/gilt.

Years later, this one of my biggest watch regrets.

I know this doesn't help you much but if you have a minimal collection, I would personally choose versatility.


----------



## etscott (Jul 17, 2019)

HamnJam said:


> I had this scenario when the Gen 1 Seaforth launch. I had both the black/gilt and pastel blue divers side by side and I ended up letting the black/gilt go. My heart said pastel blue and my head was saying black/gilt.
> 
> Years later, this one of my biggest watch regrets.
> 
> I know this doesn't help you much but if you have a minimal collection, I would personally would choose versatility.


On the contrary, that's actually a very helpful perspective - thanks.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

For anyone that may have missed it - Roldorf is doing a small video series on assembly, regulation, QC etc.

The first part is here -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CND0_K-nVKm/


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Robin11 said:


> The hour hand looks awfully thin, or is it due to reflections? Would be a little more proportionally pleasing if it's closer in width to the indices.


With Jason at the design helm, don't think you need to worry about it. He knows what he is doing


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Yup 90S5 for series 1, then 2824 for series 2 and 3.
> 
> Series 1 no date
> Series 2 date
> ...


is this referring to the SF?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KingKF1221 said:


> is this referring to the SF?


Yup


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Another photo of the Roldorf custom Universa (not Selenic Silver)


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

I wonder if it’s one of the test run dials that Jason decided against. The legibility is kind of iffy.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

jccdel said:


> Another photo of the Roldorf custom Universa (not Selenic Silver)
> 
> View attachment 15799856


Is this confirmed not to be selenic silver?


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

clerkpalmer said:


> Is this confirmed not to be selenic silver?


Check jimsauer's post earlier on this same page. He quoted my exchange about it.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

jccdel said:


> Check jimsauer's post earlier on this same page. He quoted my exchange about it.


Thanks yeah I read that and still wasn't sure. I see he mentioned maybe there is confusion on the point. I ordered selenic silver and I have a feeling there is some silver texture in the dial but probably need to see it in person to do it justice. Just hoping it's different than plain white.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 15800783
> 
> 
> View attachment 15800784


Wow you received your order already? How long did that take?


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

great pics


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> Wow you received your order already? How long did that take?





yadel said:


> great pics


Sorry, not my pictures. Found these on Reddit, posted by a user called u/redblueadvil.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know if this dude is trying to be cute or just not understanding why people care. So I just tried again


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

Love seeing these pics come in. Been on the list for 2 years. Went with gray even though the blue pastel looks amazing on the Seaforth. Wasn't sure about it on the Universa though.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Selenic Silver no longer listed as an option on the Halios website? Any idea what's the story?


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

jccdel said:


> View attachment 15799856


In response to a different comment on that same instagram post:

*>>wis_604*​>>@crankyeditor Special configuration for the watchmakers who helped assemble the Universas  . The production ones are all mint green.​
I don't know who "wis_604" is, but this makes me think that the watch in the photo is the Selenic Silver dial with an orange second hand. Of course, we may never know.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

DrSox said:


> Selenic Silver no longer listed as an option on the Halios website? Any idea what's the story?


I suspect it's sold out. Jason said at some point that there were only 20 of those dials made. (And 100 of the Pastel Blue.)


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

jimsauer said:


> In response to a different comment on that same instagram post:
> 
> *>>wis_604*​>>@crankyeditor Special configuration for the watchmakers who helped assemble the Universas  . The production ones are all mint green.​
> I don't know who "wis_604" is, but this makes me think that the watch in the photo is the Selenic Silver dial with an orange second hand. Of course, we may never know.


This is what I am thinking. It's selenic silver with a orange hand. In any event I really think it will be gorgeous in person as the photos seem to wash it out.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

DrSox said:


> Selenic Silver no longer listed as an option on the Halios website? Any idea what's the story?


If I'm interpreting the email correctly, there's only 20 for this series. I don't know if it's coming back next series and he didn't explicitly say it's returning. I tried to get clarification via email but I didn't get a response.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> If I'm interpreting the email correctly, there's only 20 for this series. I don't know if it's coming back next series and he didn't explicitly say it's returning. I tried to get clarification via email but I didn't get a response.


Makes sense, but since I can't order any of the other color options either, why remove silver from the list of options and not just leave it as out of stock? I guess these mysteries are part of the Halios mythos


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artbrz said:


> If I'm interpreting the email correctly, there's only 20 for this series. I don't know if it's coming back next series and he didn't explicitly say it's returning. I tried to get clarification via email but I didn't get a response.


I'm not expecting the silver to return in current form. just a guess. No inside info. Pastel he explicitly states that it will be back.

Before he went dark he replied to an email from me about the silver. Without any more clarification he said it was very white but called it silver.

my suspicion is that it has a silvery iridescence to it like the omega Globemaster. Well that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I'm not the biggest fan of Hodinkee, but it's nice to the Pastel Universa in James Stacey's collection.

Photographs taken from this Hodinkee article - The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

So many pastel photos, so little white! Can't wait till we start to see more pics in the wild.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Hodinkee, but it's nice to the Pastel Universa in James Stacey's collection.
> 
> Photographs taken from this Hodinkee article - The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE
> 
> ...


Thank for this! I was actually looking for a watch case and I didn't even to think about using a Pelican case. Just bought one from Amazon!


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Rogco said:


> So many pastel photos, so little white! Can't wait till we start to see more pics in the wild.


And not much more grey  Pastel and bathyal are stealing the show.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Anybody know when batch 2 will be released? Missed out on the first batch and want to have another go soon!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I don’t think an actual date has been announced for batch 2 but your best bet is to contact him via web form or email to get on the mailing list.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

monsters said:


> Anybody know when batch 2 will be released? Missed out on the first batch and want to have another go soon!


Estimating in two weeks. Oh, it's not being released, it's build as it's ordered. He said to allow for 3 weeks for batch 1 to be completed and shipped. Be sure to email Jason as dsquared24 mentioned or you'll miss out again.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

SebM said:


> And not much more grey  Pastel and bathyal are stealing the show.


Have you seen the Bathyal in the wild? Do post here if ever. All I've been seeing is the Pastel and the "White" ones the Roldorf guys own.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone that ordered selenic silver check your emails!


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

jccdel said:


> Have you seen the Bathyal in the wild? Do post here if ever. All I've been seeing is the Pastel and the "White" ones the Roldorf guys own.


You are right, my mistake. There are no new pics, only the prototype ones from 2 years ago.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Artbrz said:


> Anyone that ordered selenic silver check your emails!


So what do you think after receiving the email?


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The white dial on IG is confirmed to be the Selenic Silver by Jason.

I'm thinking Nomos white.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> The white dial on IG is confirmed to be the Selenic Silver by Jason.
> 
> I'm thinking Nomos white.
> 
> View attachment 15804450


I have mine slated for a navy crown and buckle nato. That pic brings out some of the metallic qualities. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Worn & Wound ADPT Single Pass in Mai Tai for me. Summer time.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

email from Halios to people who ordered White

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello! Just a brief note and a few more photos for you folks who've selected the Selenic Silver variant of the Universa. I've received a few inquiries about a white-ish dial that has appeared on Instagram - I can confirm that this is indeed the Selenic Silver dial. It can be described as being closest to a frosted metallic white, but naming it white would not be accurate either. Check out the photos as they depict the appearance of the dial quite accurately. The seconds hand of your watch will have the light blue coloured pointer triangle as shown in the attached photos.

Let me know if you need to change your selection as I'd hate for you to be disappointed after seeing it in the metal for the first time.

Regards,

Jason Lim
HALIOS Watches Ltd.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

James Stacey posted another shot of his pastel Uni:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNNId0MHDAI/


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

This decision is taking up waaay too much time in my life. Anyone switching from the silver/white? Damn that pastel gets me every time ....I still love the white but I love the others too.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I was able to snag both the Pastel and Selenic Silver. Not sure which is going to stay. I was set on the Silver, but damn that Pastel Blue is giving me second thoughts.

Both look outstanding.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I was able to snag both the Pastel and Selenic Silver. Not sure which is going to stay. I was set on the Silver, but damn that Pastel Blue is giving me second thoughts.
> 
> Both look outstanding.


Smart decision to grab both. I considered that as well. That top picture of the silver from Jason is a winner.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I was able to snag both the Pastel and Selenic Silver. Not sure which is going to stay. I was set on the Silver, but damn that Pastel Blue is giving me second thoughts.
> 
> Both look outstanding.


Keep both! I was planning on getting the pastel but opting for SF IV that's coming back in 6 months.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> Keep both! I was planning on getting the pastel but opting for SF IV that's coming back in 6 months.


Do you know if it'll be a pre-order? He mentioned on the post that "I don't want a long pre-order." I'd hate it to be like the Universa order..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Do you know if it'll be a pre-order? He mentioned on the post that "I don't want a long pre-order." I'd hate it to be like the Universa order..


He used to have about a 3 week pre-order. All watches were already assembled and QC'd. He opens up for orders and then starts the packaging and shipping process based on demand. Outside of demand exceeding his finite supply that was always a great pre-order process. So short.

I read into his statement a return to that form of sale.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

DrSox said:


> Makes sense, but since I can't order any of the other color options either, why remove silver from the list of options and not just leave it as out of stock? I guess these mysteries are part of the Halios mythos


He confirmed via email response that the selenic silver will return in about 3 month. If your missed out be on a look out for the email.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> He used to have about a 3 week pre-order. All watches were already assembled and QC'd. He opens up for orders and then starts the packaging and shipping process based on demand. Outside of demand exceeding his finite supply that was always a great pre-order process. So short.
> 
> I read into his statement a return to that form of sale.


So does he send out an email when the pre-orders will be available online?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artbrz said:


> So does he send out an email when the pre-orders will be available online?


yes, I'm sure he will put up a link at some point to "register your interest for the SFIV here". That will put you on the mailing list and then notified. You may consider checking his Instagram account too since he periodically updatres there too.

You dont have to have an IG account to see his account. Just google "instagram @halioswatches"

Next on his webiste he has a "journal" tab that gives periodic updates too.









JOURNAL







halioswatches.com





Lastly it is almost a certainty that there will be a Seaforth IV thread here on WUS that will have info on pre-order

But his approach to the SFIV has already been different than the FW and Uni in that he's talking about it early and already trying to gage interest in specific models for ordering purposes. My belief is that if you want to know about the SFIV order you will know. If a buyer (not you) is expecting a special hand written invitation with a wake up call that morning to the pre-order, i'm not saying it would never happen but I wouldn't hold my breath, because they will be disasppointed.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Is the general sense that Halios is going to keep the Seaforth case the same size for the Gen IV release?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

clerkpalmer said:


> So what do you think after receiving the email?


Personally I think it looks great in the pics that he sent. The watch will most likely be even better in person when you can admire the frosted white dial and the details that cameras can't capture.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

What? A Halios HAQ? NOOOO 
I've already bought my watch for 2021

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Seaforth vs Universa









A State of Halios 2018 vs 2021


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

#100%TEAMPASTEL 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice! Do you prefer the sapphire or steel bezel for the fairwind?



websturr said:


> Seaforth vs Universa
> View attachment 15805571
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

websturr said:


> Seaforth vs Universa
> View attachment 15805571
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, which Halios is your favorite, and which is your least favorite.


----------



## Watchingman (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

websturr said:


> Seaforth vs Universa
> View attachment 15805571
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! The different shades of pastel really become visible here. Much appreciated. Also, now I kind of want a Fairwind and SF as well....


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Hammermountain said:


> Awesome! The different shades of pastel really become visible here. Much appreciated. Also, now I kind of want a Fairwind and SF as well....


It's definitely nice to be able to differentiate between the two different pastel blue colors.

Although the smaller size of Universa is going to take a bit of time to get used to.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> Alright, which Halios is your favorite, and which is your least favorite.


Two favorite ones are the two pastel Seaforth variations. Least favorite was the Abyss Blue. But after changing up the straps on it, it has been more of a favourite lol. It's nice to be able to have a new favorite every so often.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Nice! Do you prefer the sapphire or steel bezel for the fairwind?


That's hard decision. The steel bezel is nice in it's own way. It just matches and complements the stainless bracelet, case and lugs quite nicely.

The blue sapphire bezel with the blue dial definitely has a more outgoing feeling than the grey counterpart.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey guys, if I could only get two watches, should I grab two GenIV Seaforth's coming, or one Uni and one SF? I'll only be able to get a grey (Uni- colourways) most likely. But if the SF is a pre-order I could get two diff colours and configs (One fixed Ti, and one Rotating Ti, or steel) ??


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey guys, if I could only get two watches, should I grab two GenIV Seaforth's coming, or one Uni and one SF? I'll only be able to get a grey (Uni- colourways) most likely. But if the SF is a pre-order I could get two diff colours and configs (One fixed Ti, and one Rotating Ti, or steel) ??


I like diversity so I'd go one Uni and one SF. Is a grey Uni the one you want? Because if you wait enough there will be other batches/series if you wanted a different color.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Can anyone describe when to stop winding for the Universa movement or how many times it should be wound. This is my first non-automatic watch and I don’t want to break the movement. My only experience is winding a watch with a SW300, miyota 90s5 & SW200. It was later I found out not to wind an automatic beyond a few turns. The miyota I found that there’s a light click.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Can anyone describe when to stop winding for the Universa movement or how many times it should be wound. This is my first non-automatic watch and I don't want to break the movement. My only experience is winding a watch with a SW300, miyota 90s5 & SW200. It was later I found out not to wind an automatic beyond a few turns. The miyota I found that there's a light click.


It stops from letting you continue to wind when it tightens up and won't let you wind anymore.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey guys, if I could only get two watches, should I grab two GenIV Seaforth's coming, or one Uni and one SF? I'll only be able to get a grey (Uni- colourways) most likely. But if the SF is a pre-order I could get two diff colours and configs (One fixed Ti, and one Rotating Ti, or steel) ??


Since the SF Gen IV is at least 6 months away, get a Uni now... enjoy it for six months, and then decide!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> I like diversity so I'd go one Uni and one SF. Is a grey Uni the one you want? Because if you wait enough there will be other batches/series if you wanted a different color.


Hey, yea I would like the grey or blue actually. I feel like the grey would match the most straps (green nato, erika's grey with white stripe or the C&B stone chevron. I just want to make sure that the 48L2L is ok for my 6.25 wrist. I know the SF is only 47L2L so might fit better. If I got a fixed bezel SF it would be similar to the Uni no? The bahama yellow is my goal.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Since the SF Gen IV is at least 6 months away, get a Uni now... enjoy it for six months, and then decide!


You're right with the time frame. It's always nice to get a watch now-ish instead of 6 months away. In your videos you have a 6.25 wrist also? How does the Uni fit you vs the SF (pastel blue) that you reviewed?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> You're right with the time frame. It's always nice to get a watch now-ish instead of 6 months away. In your videos you have a 6.25 wrist also? How does the Uni fit you vs the SF (pastel blue) that you reviewed?


I haven't got my Uni yet, but I reviewed a friend's Fairwind a few months ago and it fit great (without bracelet, those hadn't shipped yet).

Hopefully I get my Uni in 2-3 weeks and I can give you a better answer.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> I haven't got my Uni yet, but I reviewed a friend's Fairwind a few months ago and it fit great (without bracelet, those hadn't shipped yet).
> 
> Hopefully I get my Uni in 2-3 weeks and I can give you a better answer.


That'll have the same fit as the FW I'm guessing... which colour did you go for?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That'll have the same fit as the FW I'm guessing... which colour did you go for?


Pastel blue!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey, yea I would like the grey or blue actually. I feel like the grey would match the most straps (green nato, erika's grey with white stripe or the C&B stone chevron. I just want to make sure that the 48L2L is ok for my 6.25 wrist. I know the SF is only 47L2L so might fit better. If I got a fixed bezel SF it would be similar to the Uni no? The bahama yellow is my goal.


To me it would be too similar since like I said I prefer diversity. But if you strongly prefer fixed bezels the dials are different enough to not be too similar, especially if you get a bahama yellow SF


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Doesn't look too bad with the orange strap on tonight to match the orange pointer on the second hand.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Someone asked for a side by side shot with the Fairwind


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

The Uni looks bigger ! Also, it shines alot more than I thought it would..


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

WHOA! Got my shipping notification and delivery is set for tomorrow!


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice side-by-side pic!
Not sure if this has been mentioned yet- but did anyone notice that he seemed to change up the color of the pastel blue. His original pastel pics on IG from many months back (now deleted) seemed to lean a bit more towards a faded green tone. I wonder if the final color choice provided more contrast with the silver hands and markers.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> WHOA! Got my shipping notification and delivery is set for tomorrow!


Wow, hopefully the rest of us aren't too far behind! Congratulations (in advance).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> WHOA! Got my shipping notification and delivery is set for tomorrow!


When did you place your order and if you don't mind me asking where are you located?

Might give us an idea of the order these are going out as more shipped reports come in

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> Wow, hopefully the rest of us aren't too far behind! Congratulations (in advance).


Thanks!



mplsabdullah said:


> When did you place your order and if you don't mind me asking where are you located?
> 
> Might give us an idea of the order these are going out as more shipped reports come in
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Exactly two weeks ago today. That first day when he sent notice that the advanced orders where opened up. I placed my order just a few hours after the email. I'm located in Southern California.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Exactly two weeks ago today. That first day when he sent notice that the advanced orders where opened up. I placed my order just a few hours after the email. I'm located in Southern California.


Thanks for the info. Congrats. What color did you go with?

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> WHOA! Got my shipping notification and delivery is set for tomorrow!


I did too. But I'm betting it comes Wednesday. I also ordered two weeks ago today, very early in the morning.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the info. Congrats. What color did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Pastel blue


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

websturr said:


> Someone asked for a side by side shot with the Fairwind
> View attachment 15809064


Thanks for the comparison!
May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> Exactly two weeks ago today. That first day when he sent notice that the advanced orders where opened up. I placed my order just a few hours after the email. I'm located in Southern California.


Interesting. I also ordered about 2 hours after the advanced orders opened en route to Northern California. No shipping notification yet.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

SebM said:


> Thanks for the comparison!
> May I ask your wrist size?


seven inches


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't been this desperate for a tracking number since I ordered my wife from overseas. I kid! I kid!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I'll try to post more when I have time to fit the bracelet properly and try out some strap options, but for now:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Histrionics said:


> I'll try to post more when I have time to fit the bracelet properly and try out some strap options, but for now:


That's probably the best picture of the Pastel accuracy in terms of color that I've seen. Do you think that represents the actual blue well?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

I really want to see photos of the other colors, specially the darker blue!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's probably the best picture of the Pastel accuracy in terms of color that I've seen. Do you think that represents the actual blue well?


Sort of? The colour changes dramatically depending on the light.

In natural light that picture captures pretty well what it looks like. The picture I took was outside.

The dial colour is much more muted in indoor lighting, or at least in my apartment's lighting. Almost like a dark turquoise teal.

However, those pictures we've seen where it looks really like a really vibrant, saturated, almost neon blue? Thats not the colour I'm seeing at all.

Fits perfectly on my flat 6.75in wrist though.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

92gli said:


> I haven't been this desperate for a tracking number since I ordered my wife from overseas. I kid! I kid!


Dhl takes 3 days, watch or wife..
Reliable as heck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

There you go, got the shipping notification. Great to know Jason is on track with timings so far.


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

what happened to the silver/white dial ? It was an option in the order form for awhile then tottaly disappeared


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

yadel said:


> what happened to the silver/white dial ? It was an option in the order form for awhile then tottaly disappeared


Should be coming back in about 3 months per Jason.


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Should be coming back in about 3 months per Jason.


 thank you


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Got my pastel earlier today! Here's a quick cellphone shot. I'll try to take a few nicer photographs later today or tomorrow:


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bathyal Blue has landed. Quick phone shot. This thing is nuts. Winding is buttery smooth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15813115


Whoa both of them look awesome! How's the white one compared to the pics that was posted? Did you order on the 25th?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

bluedevil704 said:


> Bathyal Blue has landed. Quick phone shot. This thing is nuts. Winding is buttery smooth.
> 
> View attachment 15813102


Damn that blue looks awesome! I'm ready to order the grey until I just saw this damn you!!!!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15813115


How'd ya snag 2? We can put 2 in our carts?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

How do you feel about the crown guys? I feel like I prefered the "straighter" prototype crown but I want to change my mind because anyway this crown is the one I'll get


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

bluedevil704 said:


> Bathyal Blue has landed. Quick phone shot. This thing is nuts. Winding is buttery smooth.
> 
> View attachment 15813102


Looks awesome. The colour of the lume seems to complement nicely the bathyal blue!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

bluedevil704 said:


> Bathyal Blue has landed. Quick phone shot. This thing is nuts. Winding is buttery smooth.
> 
> View attachment 15813102


Yes! Gimme mine dammit!



SebM said:


> How do you feel about the crown guys? I feel like I prefered the "straighter" prototype crown but I want to change my mind because anyway this crown is the one I'll get


I feel the same way but I actually didn't know this model was going to be a hand winder until 2 weeks ago. Once I knew that I thought that tapered crown would be a great feature.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. I don’t think there’s a loser in the bunch. Very exciting.

I’ve sold every Halios I’ve ever owned. Laguna, multiple Tropik, multiple Seaforth. This might be the one that stays.


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

SebM said:


> How do you feel about the crown guys? I feel like I prefered the "straighter" prototype crown but I want to change my mind because anyway this crown is the one I'll get


The tapered crown is where it's at!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Wow. I don't think there's a loser in the bunch. Very exciting.
> 
> I've sold every Halios I've ever owned. Laguna, multiple Tropik, multiple Seaforth. This might be the one that stays.


My quick initial impression of this watch and in light of having owned many Halios in the past as well as dozens upon dozens of other micro brands, the FW/Uni raises the bar for design, finishing, build quality, and value.


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

Congrat to all of you ! Beatiful watches .


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats guys.. I didn’t expect y’all to receive so soon.. wonder when Jason ships my 6446


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the applied indices with the heavy weight and bevels. Especially the 12,3,6,9 outlines.


----------



## suskompany (Aug 20, 2019)

This watch needs a little bit more bezel love to get my attention. Oh well, I can wait until the next release!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT MY PICTURE

Credit to FB user Stephan Trimbos


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice, guys! Currently finding myself refreshing ordering page in between meetings. Totally normal behavior, right?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry for the blurr, quick handheld lume shot. No special charging other than sitting on my desk next to a window with indirect sunlight.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> sorry for the blurr, quick handheld lume shot. No special charging other than sitting on my desk next to a window with indirect sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 15814140


Looks real nice.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT MY PICTURE
> 
> Credit to FB user Stephan Trimbos
> 
> View attachment 15813658


This picture makes this dial seem unreal wow.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Wow! These pictures look incredible. I'm leaning Bathyal Blue, but the silver and pastel blue are pretty awesome as well. Bummed because I had one in my cart a few weeks ago, but the page froze while I was trying to check out.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15813115


Which one do you like more?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Really loving these brushed hands


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@valuewatchguy

Looks like Selenic Silver is your keeper? I also was able and fortunate to purchase both. Love the Pastel, but the silver will probably be more versatile. Any thoughts?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> @valuewatchguy
> 
> Looks like Selenic Silver is your keeper? I also was able and fortunate to purchase both. Love the Pastel, but the silver will probably be more versatile. Any thoughts?


@kimsetpee

Silver was the instant favorite when originally ordering and it hasnt dissapointed at all. However the pastel blue is WAY WAY nicer in person than I expected and now the choice of favorite is questionable. I was planning on selling/trading one for a Grey with Steel Bezel Fairwind....but now not so much.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT MY PICTURE
> 
> Credit to FB user Stephan Trimbos
> 
> View attachment 15813658


Incredible. The markers on these are so damn good. I once owned a bell and ross that was $3000 msrp. This watch puts that, and many other 5 digit brands, to shame.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Hammermountain said:


> Nice, guys! Currently finding myself refreshing ordering page in between meetings. Totally normal behavior, right?


That's exactly how I managed to get one - fluke! I'm not sure if my name was ever added to the email list...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

92gli said:


> Incredible. The markers on these are so damn good. I once owned a bell and ross that was $3000 msrp. This watch puts that, and many other 5 digit brands, to shame.


all this watch is missing is a sleeker clasp with the same functionality and some fancy movement and we'd be talking about this watch in a whole different category.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT MY PICTURE
> 
> Credit to FB user Stephan Trimbos
> 
> View attachment 15813658


WOW!!! That's the best photo of the Uni hands down!!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Took a few nicer shots of the dial today with all natural light, and used my cat as a backdrop for one of them.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone have a grey one to show?


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

To folks with recent deliveries - what was your order number ending in? Wondering when mine is going to ship!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Dammit, this fits me pretty freakin well, I might have to get a Fairwind too 😕


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

james.mae said:


> To folks with recent deliveries - what was your order number ending in? Wondering when mine is going to ship!


My guess is they're a group that received an email before the website on the 25th went live. I ordered two weeks ago.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

singularityseven said:


> Took a few nicer shots of the dial today with all natural light, and used my cat as a backdrop for one of them.


Wow. Awesome!

Those indices are super crisp and clean up close.


----------



## woot (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't get over the pastel.
Picked it up from Roldorf on Mar 25


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Show us the grey dial please 😭😭😭


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15814168


Feeling really good about my silver purchase based on this. Squeaky clean. Gorgeous.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Artbrz said:


> My guess is they're a group that received an email before the website on the 25th went live. I ordered two weeks ago.


I picked up on that as well. Kind of like a VIP list that got first crack before the 1-2 minute frenzy a few weeks ago. Not sure how people got that first crack, but I figure there will be more than enough Universas to go around based on what we saw with the Fairwind.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I picked up on that as well. Kind of like a VIP list that got first crack before the 1-2 minute frenzy a few weeks ago. Not sure how people got that first crack, but I figure there will be more than enough Universas to go around based on what we saw with the Fairwind.


I can only base it on my experience but he emailed me to make sure that I still wanted the watch and not to base my purchase on fear of missing out. He gave me an option to reserve one for the next batch if I were to forgo for this batch. It may be the same situation, so they had first crack at getting one.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Curious. The picture of the Pastel has been taken off the website.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Can anyone describe the winding action? Is it clicky or is it smooth? I have a few manual winders and really enjoy the tactile clicking. On the other hand, I cant stand ETA 2824 and Selitta equivalent winding. It just feels grainy and gross, but those are automatics.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Can anyone describe the winding action? Is it clicky or is it smooth? I have a few manual winders and really enjoy the tactile clicking. On the other hand, I cant stand ETA 2824 and Selitta equivalent winding. It just feels grainy and gross, but those are automatics.


Mine is smooth, with the clicks being more audible than tactile. There is more resistance than a vintage manual wind, but I like it. It feels more robust.

It is a lot more elegant than manually winding an SW200/ETA2824.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

So I've been quiet on this thread since I received it a few days ago. ALMOST everything is great, the fit, finish, and bracelet are awesome. And my favorite feature is the dial. LOVE the pastel blue on it.

But here's my criticism - The act of winding it due to the crown's design and resistance. The crown is narrow and sharp so couple that with the resistance it gives it doesn't make it a comfortable act to wind the watch as I have to squeeze it just little more than normal. At least for me. I presume that if there was less resistance it wouldn't be much of an issue. This is the only thing that holds me back from actually sizing this thing and wearing it. I'm debating whether to put it up for sale. It's unfortunate because I was so excited about it but I'm not looking forward to having to wind it every time I want to wear it.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> So I've been quiet on this thread since I received it a few days ago. ALMOST everything is great, the fit, finish, and bracelet are awesome. And my favorite feature is the dial. LOVE the pastel blue on it.
> 
> But here's my criticism - The act of winding it due to the crown's design and resistance. The crown is narrow and sharp so couple that with the resistance it gives it doesn't make it a comfortable act to wind the watch as I have to squeeze it just little more than normal. At least for me. I presume that if there was less resistance it wouldn't be much of an issue. This is the only thing that holds me back from actually sizing this thing and wearing it. I'm debating whether to put it up for sale. It's unfortunate because I was so excited about it but I'm not looking forward to having to wind it every time I want to wear it.


I've also been sitting on my thoughts until I wear it a little more.

But I'll say this: The first time I wound it all the way I really felt the same as you. There was a lot of resistance, and winding it was very uncomfortable.

However, I let it fully run out (btw - 45.5 hours of power reserve), and I just wound it fully again. Maybe its just in my head, but the winding experience was much more pleasant the second time. Much more smooth, much less resistance, much more comfortable. So maybe, _maybe_, it just needed to be broken in a bit.

Just for what its worth.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Histrionics said:


> I've also been sitting on my thoughts until I wear it a little more.
> 
> But I'll say this: The first time I wound it all the way I really felt the same as you. There was a lot of resistance, and winding it was very uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your feedback and insight. I actually had to wind it again this morning and unfortunately it was the same. That still might be it and just needs to be broken in a bit more. But I have to admit it's taken the shine off of it. It might be better off with some one else who will immediately connect with it. Sucks that I have to make this decision.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> I appreciate your feedback and insight. I actually had to wind it again this morning and unfortunately it was the same. That still might be it and just needs to be broken in a bit more. But I have to admit it's taken the shine off of it. It might be better off with some one else who will immediately connect with it. Sucks that I have to make this decision.


That's definitely fair.

I admit that I also haven't connected with it right away, although for very different reasons than you. However, I'm just now starting to bond with it, and I think its going to be a keeper for me.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree. Hand-winding gets old fast. The fact that this was not an automatic with screw-down crown was ultimately a deal breaker for me. But they sure do look good...


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> That's definitely fair.
> 
> I admit that I also haven't connected with it right away, although for very different reasons than you. However, I'm just now starting to bond with it, and I think its going to be a keeper for me.


If you don't mind sharing, what were the things that kept you not connecting with it right away? I have the steel Fairwind and considering to order this one as welll in the future.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> The crown is narrow and sharp so couple that with the resistance it gives it doesn't make it a comfortable act to wind the watch as I have to squeeze it just little more than normal.


I agree that the crown should've had more surface area given the extra effort required to grip and wind it. I might be in the minority that actually likes the added resistance, though.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice feedbacks! How's the weight and overall comfort? Aside from the winding issues?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Can anyone clarify if it has more resistance than the Fairwind crown


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice feedbacks! How's the weight and overall comfort? Aside from the winding issues?


Weight is solid but not heavy at all. It's one my lightest SS watches that I own. But that's not saying much since I only own sports watches. It's light but doesn't feel cheap. I think it has a good weight to it. I can't speak to comfort as I have not worn it yet.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice feedbacks! How's the weight and overall comfort? Aside from the winding issues?


I agree with @dsquared24's comments about the weight. It's quite light for a SS watch, but most of my other watches are divers.

I find it very comfortable (6.25" wrist) and the way the case sits on wrist is a huge part of the appeal for me. The case is sleek, sits low, and almost "hugs" the wrist with it's angled/extending lugs. The bracelet is nice too. The clasp looks a bit large on my wrist, but doesn't feel any different from the other watches I own. Comfort is important to me, and this watch does not disappoint.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> Can anyone clarify if it has more resistance than the Fairwind crown


I spent a week with a friend's Fairwind in December, so I don't remember it too clearly. But yes the resistance is more than the manual winding on Fairwind.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice! I have a 6.25" also. The 48 Lug situation worried me a bit but now I feel better. Just curious if anyone has owned a hamilton khaki field 38mm watch if it's comparable dial size wise or feel wise?
Thanks


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> I agree with @dsquared24's comments about the weight. It's quite light for a SS watch, but most of my other watches are divers.
> 
> I find it very comfortable (6.25" wrist) and the way the case sits on wrist is a huge part of the appeal for me. The case is sleek, sits low, and almost "hugs" the wrist with it's angled/extending lugs. The bracelet is nice too. The clasp looks a bit large on my wrist, but doesn't feel any different from the other watches I own. Comfort is important to me, and this watch does not disappoint.


Ah yeah that was a minor thing too. The clasp is bigger than I'd like for a watch of this size. But I'm just picking nits the functionality of it is awesome.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! I have a 6.25" also. The 48 Lug situation worried me a bit but now I feel better. Just curious if anyone has owned a hamilton khaki field 38mm watch if it's comparable dial size wise or feel wise?
> Thanks


I previously had a KF auto in 38mm but don't have it anymore so can't do a side by side. But from what I remember it's very comparable in dial size.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

dsquared24 said:


> Ah yeah that was a minor thing too. The clasp is bigger than I'd like for a watch of this size. But I'm just picking nits the functionality of it is awesome.


Speaking clasp, definitely one of the better ones that I own. I noticed most of the clasp hits bracelet at the tip, especially my Monta, but not this one. Super comfy and looks nice on my Fairwind. It may look awkward with a smaller watch.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Selenic Silver and Pastel Blue incoming, ETA Monday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DELETED.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone see some Grey shots? It's Pastel Blue everywhere. More Bathyal wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea man that's why they got sold out quick, some people grabbed 2 while others have none 😂

I want to see a grey as well!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

jccdel said:


> Anyone see some Grey shots? It's Pastel Blue everywhere. More Bathyal wouldn't hurt either.


It appears that 99% of the buyers who had access to the pre pre-order opted for the 2 scarcest colors. Might be another week or two before us commoners who ordered the other colors get some watches to photograph.


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

92gli said:


> It appears that 99% of the buyers who had access to the pre pre-order opted for the 2 scarcest colors. Might be another week or two before us commoners who ordered the other colors get some watches to photograph.


Guess I'm part of the 1% ?

My Bathyal's just taking longer because I'm routing it through a local delivery provider with a warehouse in California.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

92gli said:


> It appears that 99% of the buyers who had access to the pre pre-order opted for the 2 scarcest colors. Might be another week or two before us commoners who ordered the other colors get some watches to photograph.


Haha...yea same here, us peasants get seconds. Just curious, if the pre-pre orderers can share how they got on that list? I heard some talk about having signed up a long time ago (2019) when Jason first showed us the ideas. I myself signed up then and never got any emails. Either way, it doesn't matter, we will all get one (eventually).

ps I hope the SF-4 will just be a short pre-order.


----------



## Mjp23 (Feb 12, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Haha...yea same here, us peasants get seconds. Just curious, if the pre-pre orderers can share how they got on that list? I heard some talk about having signed up a long time ago (2019) when Jason first showed us the ideas. I myself signed up then and never got any emails. Either way, it doesn't matter, we will all get one (eventually).
> 
> ps I hope the SF-4 will just be a short pre-order.


I ordered a pastel blue model in the first minute of the pre-order (not the previously unknown to me pre-, pre-order) and haven't received anything but an order confirmation yet. Waiting is difficult!


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

My "Selenic Silver" arrived last night. This morning I adjusted the bracelet (removing 3 of the 6 removable links for my ± 7.25" wrist). These aren't great photos, but might help people figure out what this watch looks like:










I imagine it being in my collection for quite some time. It could combine with my bronze & green Seaforth for a near perfect two-watch-collection:










The Seaforth has a more expansive dial -- the Universa feels a bit more "pinched". A quick lume test last night indicated that the Seaforth and Universa have similar performance -- and the Universa is actually a bit easier to read in the dark because of the 12-3-6-9 markers are unique, the other hour markers have different proportions than the hands, and the hour hand stops short of the markers so they don't blur together.

The dial is much more white than my Nomos Club Campus 38:










So far I do find it harder (and less comfortable) to wind when compared with the Nomos. I don't think that's going to be a long-term issue for me -- either the winding will get easier or my finger tips will calibrate to the watch.

The closest comparison is with my Seiko SNKL41:










Which is great because the SNKL41 might be my favorite watch -- if only it had a more accurate movement, hand-wound, hacked, had better lume, and didn't have the day and date that I had to set and worry about. Oh yeah, and if it had a very sweet bracelet. (The clasp on the Universa is big, but worth it for me to have the on-the-wrist microadjust.) Here you can see why Jason hesitates to call the dial "white" -- it's not as pure a white as this Seiko 5 dial, but it reads as white as long as you don't put it up against something that's actually white.

I'm very happy with this watch so far. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's Universa.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@jimsauer excellent summary and pictures, thank you!!


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Eagerly waiting for my Pastel Blue!

I would have gone also for the Sellenic Silver but really dislike C3 lume on a white dial, with its sickly mint green color. In my experience, that type of lume never shows as white in any kind of lighting situation. I would have much preferred BGW9.

Which is why I also went and ordered the Lorier Falcon SII in white.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

james.mae said:


> Eagerly waiting for my Pastel Blue!
> 
> I would have gone also for the Sellenic Silver but really dislike C3 lume on a white dial, with its sickly mint green color. In my experience, that type of lume never shows as white in any kind of lighting situation. I would have much preferred BGW9.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if that variant of Neptune II will have a white glow. I have the blue variant and the lume last a while but is light blue glow. I can tell you that the lume on the Fairwind last longer than the Neptune.
I'm also waiting for my selenic silver.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> I'm not sure if that variant of Neptune II will have a white glow. I have the blue variant and the lume last a while but is light blue glow. I can tell that the lume on the Fairwind last longer than the Neptune.
> I'm also waiting for my selenic silver.


oh no, the Lorier uses BGW9 which glows blue. I meant that I prefer the lume to appear as whitish when not charged up, which BGW9 allows. C3 almost always appears mint green.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

james.mae said:


> oh no, the Lorier uses BGW9 which glows blue. I meant that I prefer the lume to appear as whitish when not charged up, which BGW9 allows. C3 almost always appears mint green.


I see. I think it may just be me but the slight green looks nice because it's a contrasting color. Now that I think of it there will be light gray/blue sec hands, light green marker and a white background. Hmmm...I might need to reevaluate.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

james.mae said:


> ... sickly mint green color ...


Ah, me, I like a bit of green on my dial. Notice my Group B Night Stage II and my Seaforth Bronzo with the green dial. To each their own.

BTW -- Nice Lorier! I was tempted by the Falcon during the long wait for the Universa. The 36mm size and acrylic crystal seemed excellent. The image that helped me avoid the Falcon was this one from the Lorier site:










I just couldn't get it out of my head how raggedy that hole looks in the center of the dial (a result, no doubt, of the texture on the dial). I'm happy to report that the Universa hands effectively cover that hole.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

makes for a decent dress watch in a pinch


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

james.mae said:


> Eagerly waiting for my Pastel Blue!
> 
> I would have gone also for the Sellenic Silver but really dislike C3 lume on a white dial, with its sickly mint green color. In my experience, that type of lume never shows as white in any kind of lighting situation. I would have much preferred BGW9.
> 
> Which is why I also went and ordered the Lorier Falcon SII in white.


I am of exactly the same opinion. I can bear the greenish shade of C3 on darker dials (gives almost a slightly vintage touch) but I do not like it much on white(ish) dials. I would be happier to trade the C3 performance and for the BGW9 whiteness ('lume off')


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

yadel said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what were the things that kept you not connecting with it right away? I have the steel Fairwind and considering to order this one as welll in the future.


Sure thing.

The short answer is that the dial colour was much different than I expected.

The watch has a lot going for it that I loved right away. The applied indices are amazing, the finishing is terrific for the price point, it catches the light well, the dimensions are awesome, its very comfortable, it feels very robust, and the bracelet is quite enjoyable (although I'm not a bracelet guy generally). It also looks great on a light-brown leather strap.

But I confess that I really did not like the Pastel dial colour when it first arrived.

The issue was one of expectation. I had waited almost a year for the watch even before the pastel was teased, so the anticipation was sky high. I was planning on getting the Bathyal Blue, but that whole time I has hoping that Halios might release a Pastel. In my head, the Universa with a similar pastel to the colour they've previously used in the Seaforth would have been a perfect watch.

So even though Jason warned us that the pastel blue in the Universa was different than in the Seaforth, in my head the watch would have the same light, fun, carefree vibe that the Seaforth version has.

But the Universa dial is a different animal. It changes drastically depending on the light, from a playful greenish-blue in the daylight to a muted, silvery-teal in low light. It is much more subtle, more sensual, more intriguing. It feels soulful. It almost has an Art Deco vibe to it.

But when I got it and it didn't meet my expectations I was pretty bummed for a few days.

It was like I thought I was going to see Taylor Swift at Cochella and instead went to see Lily Allen at a cocktail bar. I was disappointed at first now to be seeing a fun, lighthearted pop show, but when I settled into the more intimate experience I quickly learned to love it.

But thats's just me, I'm not sure this was a very common experience. And its very specific to the Pastel version.

Either way I'm really into the watch now. It is certainly not the watch I thought I was buying, but I'm definitely keeping it.

The only nitpicks are 1) the winding kind sucks, 2) the clasp is a tiny bit thick, and 3) the inner polished bezel ring tends to show smudges. But those are all very minor for me, and this feels like a watch of at least twice the price in value.

Thumbs up for me. I think I'm going to get a Fairwind so that it has a friend.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> I see. I think it may just be me but the slight green looks nice because it's a contrasting color. Now that I think of it there will be light gray/blue sec hands, light green marker and a white background. Hmmm...I might need to reevaluate.


exactly, I just think it's a mismash of colors. I do like contrasting colors as well but something about mint green on white just doesn't jive with me.



jimsauer said:


> Ah, me, I like a bit of green on my dial. Notice my Group B Night Stage II and my Seaforth Bronzo with the green dial. To each their own.
> 
> BTW -- Nice Lorier! I was tempted by the Falcon during the long wait for the Universa. The 36mm size and acrylic crystal seemed excellent. The image that helped me avoid the Falcon was this one from the Lorier site:
> 
> ...


yeah it is all subjective to taste and that's fine.

I never noticed the hole edges until you pointed it out, thanks a lot lol



SebM said:


> I am of exactly the same opinion. I can bear the greenish shade of C3 on darker dials (gives almost a slightly vintage touch) but I do not like it much on white(ish) dials. I would be happier to trade the C3 performance and for the BGW9 whiteness ('lume off')
> View attachment 15819193


same here, my tuna always has a green tint on the lume plots and I think it's perfect. It really does depend on the watch though. I have a glycine airman 36 white dial that also has a green tint on the markers but in that situation, it's fine since the dial is a champagne color and the markers aren't very large. It also plays well with the predominantly black numerals.

Given the option though I would always opt for C1 or BGW9!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I got that exact white Falcon for my gf. She's not that into watches, but she loves it, and I steal it sometimes. We put it on a light brown leather strap from barton which has a quick release to it. The blue lume is sick, especially when we come into the underground garage after driving around on a sunny day. I almost go the blue Hydra to match her, but instead here I am waiting for a grey Uni, and a Bahama SF


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

C3 works....


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone have both a fairwind and universa yet? I’m wondering if the crown on the fairwind is like what I experienced with the uni.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> C3 works....


It works, but BWG9 would make it awesome. The fairwind also has C3, but would have preferred BWG9 as well.


----------



## raptus (Jan 3, 2014)

Artbrz said:


> Should be coming back in about 3 months per Jason.


Thanks for sharing this. The silver would be my choice too. Strange there's no official info on availability on that color, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for any new info.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gisae said:


> It works, but BWG9 would make it awesome. The fairwind also has C3, but would have preferred BWG9 as well.


I like the contrast that c3 offers here but honestly I would have liked BGW9 as well. The lack of contrast on the Lorier is a non-starter for me personally then add in the flat dial. Just not enough pop. The applied indices of the Uni are much better for me


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

james.mae said:


> Eagerly waiting for my Pastel Blue!
> 
> I would have gone also for the Sellenic Silver but really dislike C3 lume on a white dial, with its sickly mint green color. In my experience, that type of lume never shows as white in any kind of lighting situation. I would have much preferred BGW9.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

I agree about the lume color on the silver dial, I don't think I could get past that mismatch.

I really like the look of the Lorier white dial, but I think 36mm might wear too small for my 7.25" wrist; I sold another 36mm watch because I thought it looked too small for my taste.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

DrSox said:


> I agree about the lume color on the silver dial, I don't think I could get past that mismatch.
> 
> I really like the look of the Lorier white dial, but I think 36mm might wear too small for my 7.25" wrist; I sold another 36mm watch because I thought it looked too small for my taste.


I don't know if you considered the commuter. It's 36mm in size and it white/cream depending on lighting. It appears larger on the wrist because the larger dial.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah, I've definitely had my eye on the Traska, and the Nodus Sector Sport too. Your picture is super helpful, thanks. The Lorier looks bigger in that picture compared to the others than I expected.



Artbrz said:


> I don't know if you considered the commuter. It's 36mm in size and it white/cream depending on lighting. It appears larger on the wrist because the larger dial.
> View attachment 15820261
> View attachment 15820262


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> I don't know if you considered the commuter. It's 36mm in size and it white/cream depending on lighting. It appears larger on the wrist because the larger dial.


How does the Falcon bracelet compare to the Fairwind's? I like flat link bracelets but the bracelet on the Falcon looks a little thick.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Not sure if there's anyone here interested but I've just put up my fairwind for sale, I'm open to a trade with a seaforth series 1 sunburst blue dial with a steel bezel or possibly a doxa sub 300 searambler with cash adjustments. Reason for selling it was I knew I never liked sapphire bezel inserts but I wanted to try it again. This confirmed that I still don't like them. I prefer either aluminium or steel


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Juweinat said:


> Not sure if there's anyone here interested but I've just put up my fairwind for sale, I'm open to a trade with a seaforth series 1 sunburst blue dial with a steel bezel or possibly a doxa sub 300 searambler with cash adjustments. Reason for selling it was I knew I never liked sapphire bezel inserts but I wanted to try it again. This confirmed that I still don't like them. I prefer either aluminium or steel


Just curious, I think most brands take watches back within a certain period, I've seen some as long as 30 days return/exchange.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Just curious, I think most brands take watches back within a certain period, I've seen some as long as 30 days return/exchange.


I didn't know that, I just emailed Jason at halios to see if he can return it, let's see


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Juweinat said:


> I didn't know that, I just emailed Jason at halios to see if he can return it, let's see


Might also be worth asking if you can switch out the bezel for a steel one.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey just dug this up on the Halios site:

*SERVICE*

HALIOS Watches is committed to providing uncompromising after-sales service and support. We offer a 7-day inspection period on each new watch to ensure your complete satisfaction with your purchase. To protect your investment, your HALIOS timepiece is covered by a twelve (12) month limited international warranty effective from the date of purchase.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Yea fair enough, I'm sure it will sell


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Just curious, I think most brands take watches back within a certain period, I've seen some as long as 30 days return/exchange.


deleted comment. See above


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> How does the Falcon bracelet compare to the Fairwind's? I like flat link bracelets but the bracelet on the Falcon looks a little thick.


Definitely has more heft and less play on the bracelet for the Lorier. It feels more solid in my opinion. Halios bracelet is more articulating. I think the halios looks better because of the chamfered edges on the bracelet. Both are comfortable. Also, I prefer the clasp on the Halios. It looks really well thought out, has an easy adjust for swelling and doesn't feel cheap, unlike the Lorier. On my Hyperion clasp it doesn't close properly with 1 finger push sometimes. You need 1 finger behind the clasp and a thumb to close. It doesn't happen on my Falcon though. Falcon and Hyperion has the same bracelet


----------



## reVidix (Jul 20, 2018)

Any fellow eu customer here ?
I put a deposit with forasec on march 20th for a grey but havn't heard back yet.
i guess it shouldn't be long anymore for us !!


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

Not in the EU, but I also ordered the grey. Given the lack of photos on here and Instagram, I assume few of them have shipped yet.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

dsquared24 said:


> Does anyone have both a fairwind and universa yet? I'm wondering if the crown on the fairwind is like what I experienced with the uni.











Now I have both, the winding on the FW is just a bit smoother but not by much. I think the Universa felt as expected.
The crown on the Uni is a bit smaller and fitting to the Uni design.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Baramats said:


> View attachment 15822226
> 
> Now I have both, the winding on the FW is just a bit smoother but not by much. I think the Universa felt as expected.
> The crown on the Uni is a bit smaller and fitting to the Uni design.
> View attachment 15822225


Thank you so much for the side by side crowns and your feedback!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Hey just out of curiosity, what would be the plural of Halios? 

Halioses? Halioss? Halioi?


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Damn it - someone post a pic of the frick'n grey already!!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

I tried something different, a 1953 strap from Josephbonnie.com
















It looks ok in reality but the green will work better on my blue Uni.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Hey just out of curiosity, what would be the plural of Halios?
> 
> Halioses? Halioss? Halioi?


Haliosi?


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

jimsauer said:


> BTW -- Nice Lorier! I was tempted by the Falcon during the long wait for the Universa. The 36mm size and acrylic crystal seemed excellent. The image that helped me avoid the Falcon was this one from the Lorier site:
> 
> View attachment 15818974
> 
> ...


The details on the white dial Falcon 2 are far more subtle than images project. It was my main criticism of the watch and why I moved it on. While the hand stack cut out does look rough in the picture, now that you pointed it out, it will never be noticed while wearing the watch, nor on any close inspection short of zoom magnification of the area.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a nice strap!

I know there is the color wheel concept of how to match things together either with Complimentary (Opposite side of the wheel) or Analogous (Next to each other) colors.

The pastel Uni falls in around Cyan or Blue Spruce Light on this week which makes the complimentary colors reds, orange, browns and the Analogous colors other shades of blue and green. So based on that you aren't far off with the strap you chose?

I'm gonna find a dark brown 2 stitch strap and call it good for my Pastel.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> The details on the white dial Falcon 2 are far more subtle than images project. It was my main criticism of the watch and why I moved it on. While the hand stack cut out does look rough in the picture, now that you pointed it out, it will never be noticed while wearing the watch, nor on any close inspection short of zoom magnification of the area.


After reading about that cut out area pic/post, I grabbed my gf's and looked at it. Even with my I phone zoomed in on it still looked round. After almost a year, we've never noticed that hole/spot until you magnified it for us.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is a nice strap!
> 
> I know there is the color wheel concept of how to match things together either with Complimentary (Opposite side of the wheel) or Analogous (Next to each other) colors.
> 
> ...


Haha, I challenge thee to put a "Ham"-colored strap on the pastel 
Did Jason perhaps plan this on purpose by choosing the Cyan/Blue Spruce dial color.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

no ham here...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> no ham here...
> 
> View attachment 15822545


That looks really good on that strap! I saw your post in the FW thread, is this one the keeper?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> That looks really good on that strap! I saw your post in the FW thread, is this one the keeper?


It's to tough to decide right now.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> no ham here...
> 
> View attachment 15822545


What strap is that?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artbrz said:


> What strap is that?


Made by a gent from Canada named Reef. Goes by wristwatchme on IG. Good prices for custom work. Great workmanship. But he's not fast....this one took almost 3 months to get done.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> Made by a gent from Canada named Reef. Goes by wristwatchme on IG. Good prices for custom work. Great workmanship. But he's not fast....this one took almost 3 months to get done.


Wow it looks really nice!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> no ham here...
> 
> View attachment 15822545


Very nice combo with that strap.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Made by a gent from Canada named Reef. Goes by wristwatchme on IG. Good prices for custom work. Great workmanship. But he's not fast....this one took almost 3 months to get done.


Cool strap, I'll have to check into his stuff thanks.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> no ham here...
> 
> View attachment 15822545


Thats a ridiculously good match. And the lume isn't green in this pic 

So much chat about the Falcon 2. I got one a last year. After wearing it a while I can't shake the feeling that it doesn't have enough dial for my wrist (see - Traska commuter. Same size but it "looks" bigger). Hoping that the Uni is everything I expect and I'll let the Falcon go.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

DHL just delivered my Selenic Silver! Beautiful at first glance, but I’m off to bed...

I have to say Jason Lim is the man. Included in the box is a personalized handwritten post card. To me that speaks volumes about the care and service he provides. Halios is pretty special.

Pics tomorrow!!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> no ham here...


Beautiful photo of the Universa. Strap game on point!

clap! clap!


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> no ham here...
> 
> View attachment 15822545


That looks amazing. Would you say the selenic silver is more white than silver? Have to say, that variant is really drawing me in....Damn you Halios!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Jason described it as more white than silver in an email to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pogo247 said:


> That looks amazing. Would you say the selenic silver is more white than silver? Have to say, that variant is really drawing me in....Damn you Halios!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Definitely more white. Consider the silver more of a clear coat over the white.


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

Selenic Silver here checking in! I love it.










Does anyone have a recommendation on a good link removal tool? I see a bunch of cheap ones on Amazon but am concerned about breaking a pin/scratching the bracelet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thadeust said:


> Selenic Silver here checking in! I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used my Bergeon 6767 and it was relatively easy to remove the bracet. Tape the lugs if you are really worried.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Thadeust said:


> Selenic Silver here checking in! I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It fits a 1.2mm screwdriver. I use a Bergeron one.


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

You can also use the Horofix Spring Bar tweezers.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Kind of a reference pic. The Traska dial can have the same shade as the Universa depending on the angle because it has a sunburst dial.
The pictures that Jason sent was the most accurate representation of the dial color. He captured the exact color that I'm seeing in person. No silver spec that I can see but I think it gives the dial a slight or delicate metallic glow at certain angles.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone know when the Uni orders will be back up?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Kind of a reference pic. The Traska dial can have the same shade as the Universa depending on the angle because it has a sunburst dial.
> The pictures that Jason sent was the most accurate representation of the dial color. He captured the exact color that I'm seeing in person. No silver spec that I can see but I think it gives the dial a slight or delicate metallic glow at certain angles.
> 
> View attachment 15825231
> ...


Most informative comparison! It's interesting that the 38mm Universa dial looks closer in size to the 36mm Commuter than to the 38.5 SARB035. And the SARB doesn't wear large by any means.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a beauty. I hate bracelets, but I think it might look best on steel.

Not sure I even need to see the Pastel, Silver is pretty much perfect and exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> It's a beauty. I hate bracelets, but I think it might look best on steel.
> 
> Not sure I even need to see the Pastel, Silver is pretty much perfect and exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> View attachment 15826726


Give it a whirl on straps


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

For me, now that I see the silver, I now want the pastel.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Artbrz said:


> For me, now that I see the silver, I now want the pastel.


I sort of want the abyss blue


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@valuewatchguy, I think I might too.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sort of want the abyss blue


And I want the gray!


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sort of want the abyss blue


I haven't seen much regarding the abyss blue in regards to photos. I'm waiting for mine (no shipping confirmation yet). I'll take some photos when I get it at some point.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok I lied. I still hate bracelets. Always buy them, never wear ‘em.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Ok I lied. I still hate bracelets. Always buy them, never wear 'em.


I'm the opposite second I take off the bracelet I start cursing myself.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Just took delivery of my pastel blue, from CA to CA in 1 day!

Quick first impressions. Photos coming tomorrow!

- the build quality is really something else. Puts Lorier quality to shame, and on par with $2k+ watches I’ve owned. Insanely sharp edges, crisp tolerances, I’m smitten.

- it’s incredibly comfortable on wrist

- the pastel blue is spectacularly subtle. It’s got a Tiffany blue vibe with hints of pastel and metallic tone. Really impressive.

- the manual winding action may be the worst I’ve ever experienced in a manual winder, regardless of price. Stiff, too small, lack of tactile click feel that you want in a hand cranker.

- the bracelet needs more removable links. I have a 7.25 funny shaped wrist and I always need the near side to be much shorter than the top side. I see a solution though and it shouldn’t be an issue.

- the clasp is far too thick and clumsy for the slender bracelet. Juts out too much from the bracelet profile. It’s gonna be a snagger


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

james.mae said:


> Just took delivery of my pastel blue, from CA to CA in 1 day!


As in Canada to Canada? Here I am in California waiting for mine!

edit: just saw your flag


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

james.mae said:


> - the manual winding action may be the worst I've ever experienced in a manual winder, regardless of price. Stiff, too small, lack of tactile click feel that you want in a hand cranker.


The manual wind seems fine to me on this watch. I don't get a tactile click, however it doesn't feel stiff at all.

My worst winding action is on my Laco. Super hard to wind.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> I sort of want the abyss blue


Me too, good that I have one on preorder. I really like the Slate Grey and Bathyal Blue Gloss the most. Pastel and silver gets a lot of love, maybe a combination of them being rare and the first to be delivered. Also, because the hype of the pastel Seaforth. Don't get me wrong, they are good looking watches, but I trust Jason when he choose the standard colors for the Universa (if there is such a thing as standard with Halios).

But the other ones are winners in my book. Take a look at this instagram post of the Bathyal Blue Gloss ...

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNlui1Gr2X7/

EDIT: changed the name for the dial color "Bathyal Blue Gloss"


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

Thadeust said:


> The manual wind seems fine to me on this watch. I don't get a tactile click, however it doesn't feel stiff at all.
> 
> My worst winding action is on my Laco. Super hard to wind.


My Dekla Deck Watch has a 6498 movement in it, and it definitely has more resistance than my watch with a Sellita SW330 or my Omega Seamaster 300m. The 6498 does feel more "substantial/sturdy" manually winding it (the other two are manual/auto), but functionally I assume they're all accomplishing the same thing. Will have to see how the Halios winds when I get mine


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Baramats said:


> Me too, good that I have one on preorder. I really like the Slate Grey and Abyss Blue the most. Pastel and silver gets a lot of love, maybe a combination of them being rare and the first to be delivered. Also, because the hype of the pastel Seaforth. Don't get me wrong, they are good looking watches, but I trust Jason when he choose the standard colors for the Universa (if there is such a thing as standard with Halios).
> 
> But the other ones are winners in my book. Take a look at this instagram post of the Abyss Blue...
> 
> ...


Wow. Let me save everyone a few clicks


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

He also posted a wrist roll vid and the clasp does look like it's a bit too much. I'm already pondering swapping to the 6 hole clasp NTH uses. The push button is nice but I can live with adjustment that requires a tool. I always have a safety pin on hand in case I need it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

92gli said:


> He also posted a wrist roll vid and the clasp does look like it's a bit too much. I'm already pondering swapping to the 6 hole clasp NTH uses. The push button is nice but I can live with adjustment that requires a tool. I always have a safety pin on hand in case I need it.


don't let it scare you. It's looks worse in pics and off wrist than it is. The case is so svelte that the clasp looks huge next to it. But on wrist it is less of an issue. If a typical Seiko Diver clasp is okay for you, I would say that the Universa clasp will be fine. It is lower profile than the seiko clasp. The functionality is great though. I've used it a couple of times already, the extension is lightning fast, the shortening takes me a little longer. Its FAR BETTER than the typical extension clasp that other brands use. Seen below, this is terriblly unrefined and clunky.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

People often worry about the Monta clasp as well. And honestly on wrist you never notice it. But each person and wrist are different. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jccdel (Jan 29, 2021)

Why is everyone suddenly calling it the "Abyss Blue"


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I have skinny wrists (6.25"-6.35") and the clasp feels absolutely fine. No reason to worry here. I use the quick adjust at least a dozen times a day, and I love it. I might prefer this to my Formex REEF in terms of ease of use and flexibility.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

jccdel said:


> Why is everyone suddenly calling it the "Abyss Blue"


Sorry, my mistake, Bathyal Blue Gloss is the right name


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Abyss is better. Looks so different than the FW.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I have noticed the clasp catching on my clothes once or twice, but it hasn't bothered me at all. The micro adjustment is quite enjoyable, and I too find myself changing it many times a day. I'm not really a bracelet guy but overall I'm really liking the bracelet.

The winding is terrible though.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Baramats said:


> Me too, good that I have one on preorder. I really like the Slate Grey and Bathyal Blue Gloss the most. Pastel and silver gets a lot of love, maybe a combination of them being rare and the first to be delivered. Also, because the hype of the pastel Seaforth. Don't get me wrong, they are good looking watches, but I trust Jason when he choose the standard colors for the Universa (if there is such a thing as standard with Halios).
> 
> But the other ones are winners in my book. Take a look at this instagram post of the Bathyal Blue Gloss ...
> 
> ...


THANKS! I've got a Bathyal blue on order and it's great to see some nice pix of one. All those photos of the pastel has had me second guessing myself. Although it's funny, I bought a pastel SF but ended up trading it for a gray dial SF instead, which I really love.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Actually pretty surprised to see people defending the clasp. It's objectively clunky and ill fitting for the watch and bracelet design.

_If you design a clasp that's *thicker* than the watch head - you've chosen the wrong clasp design. _

Don't get me wrong, the watch is amazing in most other areas, and still FEELS excellent on wrist. It's going to be a keeper for me, I'm smitten by it. But you've gotta be honest with its faults if you're sharing or forming an opinion about it as a whole. And the whole includes its design, not just its wearability.

Constructive criticism is not a bad thing, I'm sure Jason Lim himself would appreciate it.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Okay, three weeks ago today was the 2 minute ordering window for the Universa and we were supposed to see the next one 2-3 weeks later. No email yet. Bathyal Blue . . . I'm ready . . . when you are.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

james.mae said:


> Actually pretty surprised to see people defending the clasp. It's objectively clunky and ill fitting for the watch and bracelet design.
> 
> _If you design a clasp that's *thicker* than the watch head - you've chosen the wrong clasp design. _
> 
> ...


Agreed. Take a look at the Chris Ward divers extension for the C65 Trident diver - well proportioned; you wouldn't even know it can adjust on the fly! You do have to take it off the wrist to adjust it, but still very compact and convenient. I haven't received my Universa yet, so I can't do a direct comparison. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

james.mae said:


> Actually pretty surprised to see people defending the clasp. It's objectively clunky and ill fitting for the watch and bracelet design.
> 
> _If you design a clasp that's *thicker* than the watch head - you've chosen the wrong clasp design. _
> 
> ...


It is certainly not a perfect design match, but I can't think of a better clasp in this price range that can do what this clasp does. I believe there is a physical limitation to how slim it could go because of the quick adjust functionality, and how much room that mechanism requires. I agree with you about calling it out for what it is, and it is a difficult match for the very slim Universa case in terms of aesthetics, but I think _form followed function_ here, and I wouldn't have it the other way.

I've tried the ratcheting clasps that most microbrands love to use (@valuewatchguy shared a picture of one above) and those are much bulkier and heavier, and actually don't do much more than the Halios clasp.
Helson:








Audric:









I've got a Formex Reef which has what _appears_ to be a smaller clasp, but the reality is that the length of the inner fold out mechanism stretches about as far as the Halios. So the reality is that it feels the same, even though it looks smaller. And I prefer the easy access to the quick adjust button on the Halios.









Christopher Ward and Zelos use one that is about as tall as the Halios, with the Christopher Ward one being a bit more sleek and more nicely integrated into the bracelet. Neither can be adjusted without taking off the watch first.
Zelos:








Christopher Ward:









The clasp that Hanhart uses is probably the _*best designed*_ clasp I've seen, with seamless integration with their bracelet and also a decent amount of functionality. The ratcheting extension however is a lot shorter than what Halios has to offer. So you get about 2-3 microadjustments worth of flexibility instead of the 5-6 on the Halios. And these watches are priced at 2x that of Halios.









So I think form followed functionality in this design, and it certainly suits the Fairwind better since it has a marginally taller case and a larger perceived size since it is a dive watch. But it would be hard to manufacture a clasp that was as sleek as the Universa case, so this is perhaps the only realistic option without sacrificing functionality.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> It is certainly not a perfect design match, but I can't think of a better clasp in this price range that can do what this clasp does. I believe there is a physical limitation to how slim it could go because of the quick adjust functionality, and how much room that mechanism requires. I agree with you about calling it out for what it is, and it is a difficult match for the very slim Universa case in terms of aesthetics, but I think _form followed function_ here, and I wouldn't have it the other way.
> 
> I've tried the ratcheting clasps that most microbrands love to use (@valuewatchguy shared a picture of one above) and those are much bulkier and heavier, and actually don't do much more than the Halios clasp.
> Helson:
> ...


Thanks for the detailed and reasoned thoughts.

I agree with you that likely function > form with some aspects of the Universa design. But I think what's likely more the case here is just a matter of time and money. I concede that it's a tough thing to design a good clasp, and an even tougher thing to design one that will work with multiple watch designs. Halios could certainly have took the time and money to design different clasps for both Fairwind and Universa so that they matched better, but that's a judgement call on Jason's part, and I understand if he didn't want to delay this any further, or spend any more money on development.

But - we've all waited years for this watch, and I personally wouldn't have minded waiting a bit more, and dropped a bit more $, for a more elegant clasp for the Universa. The watch and bracelet are so *exquisitely* designed and machined that the clasp stands out all the more as being a universal Halios part, and not one that was tailored for the watch.

While the clasp itself is very well made and machined (I especially love the satisfying CLICK of the locking pin), I would disagree that this was the only option available for quick adjustment. Chris Ward's extension works great and is slim, and while you don't get the on-the-wrist adjustment that the Halios offers, I would argue that the Universa case and bracelet design is so slim, light, and form fitting to the wrist that a trade off could have been made to forego on-the-wrist adjustment for a slimmer mechanism, and not have lost much in wearability. I have a Seiko MM300, and that's a beast of a watch that 100% absolutely needs the quickest and easiest clasp adjustment, since the mass of the watch requires that more adjustment is needed throughout the day to tame it on wrist.

For slim, well designed watches like the Universa, I find that quick adjustment is not as vital to its comfort throughout the day on wrist. Something like a spring loaded expandable clasp mechanism would be better suited. There are a couple of brands that made a very well loved bracelet with an integrated spring loaded expansion clasp design long ago - I think it was vintage Glycine or Bulova, I can't remember right now.

Anyway, I'm probably focusing too much on this clasp, lol. The watch is great. Well worth the years of wait, despite my issues with the clasp. They say the perfect watch doesn't exist, and this watch is proof. But man, is it close. Different clasp, with better handwinding action, would have made this the perfect watch, in my opinion.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone received the Universa* Bathyal Blue* version yet? I haven't received mine and have not gotten a shipping notification email for it either.
Today is the third week since the order was placed. Was it up to 3 weeks for Jason to build the watches and then ship or was it up to 3 weeks for shipping to happen?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

james.mae said:


> But I think what's likely more the case here is just a matter of time and money.


Perhaps! IWC & Glashutte Original have access to time and money, and they use one that is pretty sleek with a small footprint. But I'll take the Halios at $735 without a complaint. The winding action I won't debate though.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

aparezco said:


> Has anyone received the Universa* Bathyal Blue* version yet? I haven't received mine and have not gotten a shipping notification email for it either.
> Today is the third week since the order was placed. Was it up to 3 weeks for Jason to build the watches and then ship or was it up to 3 weeks for shipping to happen?


3 weeks to ship out, I'd give it another week before sending Halios a message. I got my ship notice the other day through DHL, 2 days before the 3 week mark. He's doing these one by one so I'd give at least a few more days of leeway.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

U


james.mae said:


> Thanks for the detailed and reasoned thoughts.
> 
> I agree with you that likely function > form with some aspects of the Universa design. But I think what's likely more the case here is just a matter of time and money. I concede that it's a tough thing to design a good clasp, and an even tougher thing to design one that will work with multiple watch designs.
> 
> Anyway, I'm probably focusing too much on this clasp, lol. The watch is great. Well worth the years of wait, despite my issues with the clasp. They say the perfect watch doesn't exist, and this watch is proof. But man, is it close. Different clasp, with better handwinding action, would have made this the perfect watch, in my opinion.


FWIW, afer knowing several Microrand owners i have come to understand that custom made high quality bracelets, clasps, and endlink are some of the hardest things to source. Part of that is the upfront design cost and partly the MOQ for bracelets far exceeds the MOQ for the watch itself. Then it is not uncommon to have to iterate multiple times to get it right. I have not talked to Jason about this particular watch's challenges or his design intent. Just making a general statement about the industry.

Either way the compromises that Halios has asked consumers to make on this particular watch is a very short list. Enjoy your Universa


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The whole bracelet and clasp thing. Here is my unsolicited opinion. This is easily the best bracelet and clasp microbrand watch I've seen sub $750usd.perfect no, but it has the best functionality and finishing. There are no perfect clasps. Outside of the movement the bracelet is the most expensive part of the watch and hardest to get right. My universa just landed. Here are some shots. I was wearing my sarb to prepare for the 38mm. Gotta say I love this watch will give more detailed thoughts after spending more time with it.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> The whole bracelet and clasp thing. Here is my unsolicited opinion. This is easily the best bracelet and clasp microbrand watch I've seen sub $750usd.perfect no, but it has the best functionality and finishing. There are no perfect clasps. Outside of the movement the bracelet is the most expensive part of the watch and hardest to get right. My universa just landed. Here are some shots. I was wearing my sarb to prepare for the 38mm. Gotta say I love this watch will give more detailed thoughts after spending more time with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Great shots! I want a selenic silver now


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> Wow. Great shots! I want a selenic silver now


I second that. Love the contrast between the light and dark dials.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Speaking of the clasp, the Fairwind thread had some good discussion of the Fairwind's clasp vs the Ginault clasp.









Halios Fairwind


Great pics there.  That crystal is very cool. Also it seems the blue must be tricky to capture right.




www.watchuseek.com





For those that don't know, the Ginault bracelet is very similar to the design of the Oyster bracelet with quick adjust.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Had some time to take it off wrist and take some photos today, and a comparison with the Lorier Falcon 36 and the Glycine Airman No1 36.

I love this trio!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Quick shot since it just came in, but first impressions are this thing is great. I don't think I've had a better watch sub $800. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Strap options


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Quick shot since it just came in, but first impressions are this thing is great. I don't think I've had a better watch sub $800.
> View attachment 15828999
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!

Nice to see what you have on the go. 

I reckon you are pretty happy with it as your collection is a tough nut to crack I believe

Cheers.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Nice to see what you have on the go.
> 
> ...


Thanks Boatswain! Hope all is well. I've been waiting on this one for a while so I was glad to be able to snag one. I wear my Monta most days, but this will be a nice change of pace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Okay, three weeks ago today was the 2 minute ordering window for the Universa and we were supposed to see the next one 2-3 weeks later. No email yet. Bathyal Blue . . . I'm ready . . . when you are.


ditto!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Thanks Boatswain! Hope all is well. I've been waiting on this one for a while so I was glad to be able to snag one. I wear my Monta most days, but this will be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.

That's a great pair. Good complimentary pieces that have you covered in a lot of situations. 

Be well. And hopefully we will see more of you and the Universa


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> The whole bracelet and clasp thing. Here is my unsolicited opinion. This is easily the best bracelet and clasp microbrand watch I've seen sub $750usd.perfect no, but it has the best functionality and finishing. There are no perfect clasps. Outside of the movement the bracelet is the most expensive part of the watch and hardest to get right. My universa just landed. Here are some shots. I was wearing my sarb to prepare for the 38mm. Gotta say I love this watch will give more detailed thoughts after spending more time with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Artbrz said:


> Strap options
> 
> View attachment 15829007
> View attachment 15829008
> View attachment 15829009


The white dial looks sooooooo good. Im super jealous!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Man the reflection of the light look so nice.

I thought I would like the Haveston strap since it looks really nice but I found it uncomfortable. Not as good as crown and buckle. The side edges don't have rough areas on the crown and buckle nato.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

vacashawn said:


> The white dial looks sooooooo good. Im super jealous!


No worries. It's not a limited run so you can get yours in a few months.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

james.mae said:


> Had some time to take it off wrist and take some photos today, and a comparison with the Lorier Falcon 36 and the Glycine Airman No1 36.
> 
> I love this trio!
> 
> ...


Very Wes Anderson that. Now to add a light green dial, or light pink perhaps?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15829940


Great pic of that dial. Looks great.

Car studio magic lighting


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Lots of talk about the clasp but not many pictures? Can we get some shots? Someone had pictures of the Lorier next to the Halios. That would be a nice comparison as the Lorier clasp is quite small.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Not about the watch itself, but.. not a fan of the price gouging I'm seeing on these out in the wild. I know they're worth whatever people will pay for them, but it's pretty cheesy imo for people to buy from a wait-list with no actual interest in the watch just to flip for a profit.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

DrSox said:


> Not about the watch itself, but.. not a fan of the price gouging I'm seeing on these out in the wild. I know they're worth whatever people will pay for them, but it's pretty cheesy imo for people to buy from a wait-list with no actual interest in the watch just to flip for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I haven't been looking, what are they going for?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

DrSox said:


> Not about the watch itself, but.. not a fan of the price gouging I'm seeing on these out in the wild. I know they're worth whatever people will pay for them, but it's pretty cheesy imo for people to buy from a wait-list with no actual interest in the watch just to flip for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Are you referring to the one that popped up on Reddit for $850 in CA?


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Are you referring to the one that popped up on Reddit for $850 in CA?


Saw one for $850. I thought that was fairly reasonable compared to the Seaforths.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

DrSox said:


> Not about the watch itself, but.. not a fan of the price gouging I'm seeing on these out in the wild. I know they're worth whatever people will pay for them, but it's pretty cheesy imo for people to buy from a wait-list with no actual interest in the watch just to flip for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I am not defending the behaviour if the motivation is only profit as you say. But the other way of seeing it is: getting some premium for all the countless hours spent updating every website and checking emails and answering preorders and then pressing f5 again for more than 12 months. Then, it is ok to ask for some premium when the oblivious guy turns up in front of the line and says "I also want that watch, give it to me"


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Rogco said:


> Saw one for $850. I thought that was fairly reasonable compared to the Seaforths.


Yeah, I thought the one just listed for $850 was reasonable. But perhaps DrSox is referring to a different one.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Rogco said:


> Lots of talk about the clasp but not many pictures? Can we get some shots? Someone had pictures of the Lorier next to the Halios. That would be a nice comparison as the Lorier clasp is quite small.


Here ya go.

Lorier clasp profile, it's slim and entirely fitting of the watch design as a whole:









Universa profile shots, and my biggest gripe with the watch as outlined in previous posts:



















As I mentioned before, I've had no issues with the lack of quick adjust on the Lorier, because these are designed to be slim, comfortable watches from the start.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

$850 is price gouging? There was one listed last week for about $1000 from the guy who posted his collection of seaforths FW’s and uni. But he got banned. My guess was he was speedposting to 100 so that he could use the sales forum because he immediately listed his Uni after getting there. For $1000 I can agree that’s price gouging. But not $850.

Just so it’s out there as somewhat of a baseline I posted earlier about my decision to sell due to my own opinions of the piece. It was a very quick sell to a trusted member of this community for $800. After shipping and insurance I netted about $15. I thought that was very fair for both sides.

As with Halios patience is key. He’s making more will release more and anyone that is interested in one can get one for retail if you’re willing to wait for a little bit.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DrSox said:


> Not about the watch itself, but.. not a fan of the price gouging I'm seeing on these out in the wild. I know they're worth whatever people will pay for them, but it's pretty cheesy imo for people to buy from a wait-list with no actual interest in the watch just to flip for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It ruins it for the real enthusiasts. But it happens in all different consumer markets. Shoes, toys, video game systems, cars....

not sure there is much we can do about it. My personal choice is just not to buy if I think the price is too high, there is always another *___*


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> $850 is price gouging? There was one listed last week for about $1000 from the guy who posted his collection of seaforths FW's and uni. But he got banned. My guess was he was speedposting to 100 so that he could use the sales forum because he immediately listed his Uni after getting there. For $1000 I can agree that's price gouging. But not $850.
> 
> Just so it's out there as somewhat of a baseline I posted earlier about my decision to sell due to my own opinions of the piece. It was a very quick sell to a trusted member of this community for $800. After shipping and insurance I netted about $15. I thought that was very fair for both sides.
> 
> As with Halios patience is key. He's making more will release more and anyone that is interested in one can get one for retail if you're willing to wait for a little bit.


Yes I was referring to the one for $1000, I didn't know that he got banned. Perhaps $850 isn't quite gouging, but I think it's extremely lame to buy something off a waitlist with no interest in the actual product and then sell it for profit. If it's not gouging, it's certainly scalping.

edit to add: I'm sure that Jason would hate the idea of something he labors over for enthusiasts and works extremely hard to maintain good customer relations, waitlists, etc being something that opportunists buy just to flip for profit.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

DrSox said:


> Yes I was referring to the one for $1000, I didn't know that he got banned. Perhaps $850 isn't quite gouging, but I think it's extremely lame to buy something off a waitlist with no interest in the actual product and then sell it for profit. If it's not gouging, it's certainly scalping.
> 
> edit to add: I'm sure that Jason would hate the idea of something he labors over for enthusiasts and works extremely hard to maintain good customer relations, waitlists, etc being something that opportunists buy just to flip for profit.


I think it would be naive of Jason to expect scalping and gouging to not happen with his products. We live in the real world - where if supply doesn't match demand, the capitalism gears will turn and the market price WILL rise appropriately to the demand. It's basic market forces and I don't see any wrong or right in it, it is what it is. This happens with all material goods and the only way to prevent it (if that's your goal) is to have more supply. Some companies will leverage these market forces knowingly to artificially limit supply and drive up the brand's desirability and exclusiveness. For Halios to think they are exempt from basic market principles would just be foolish.

I like what Halios has been producing all these years, but I've always had a sneaking suspicion that they know exactly what they're doing with the incredibly limited supply of ANY of their releases. Sure, they'll say otherwise in interviews and messaging, but if I were to take their words at face value, then the only conclusion I can come to is that they are just naive about how the market works. And I don't think that's the case. Jason's a smart dude. You gotta be to produce products at this level of quality. And yes, I know it's not easy to ramp up production for a small company. And that's fine. But don't tell me that you want to limit production because you're not sure it will sell - we all know it will sell like hot cakes. Just say straight up that you don't want to make more, or are just not capable of making more. We understand.

Just my hot take.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

james.mae said:


> I like what Halios has been producing all these years, but I've always had a sneaking suspicion that they know exactly what they're doing with the incredibly limited supply of ANY of their releases. Sure, they'll say otherwise in interviews and messaging, but if I were to take their words at face value, then the only conclusion I can come to is that they are just naive about how the market works. And I don't think that's the case. Jason's a smart dude. You gotta be to produce products at this level of quality.
> 
> Just my hot take.


😂 
how many would you have produced? Pick a number 100? 500? 1000? 5000?


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> 😂
> how many would you have produced? Pick a number 100? 500? 1000? 5000?


I edited my message with another bit:

_yes, I know it's not easy to ramp up production for a small company. And that's fine. But don't tell me that you want to limit production because you're not sure it will sell - we all know it will sell like hot cakes. Just say straight up that you don't want to make more, or are just not capable of making more. We understand._

Essentially my only issue is with the Halios messaging over the past years. They can produce however many they want or are capable of producing, that's fine. But to say that limited production is because of risk-aversion ... i don't totally buy it.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyway I promise I'm not usually such a cynical negative nancy. Idle hands at work today. I love my Universa. I love what Halios is producing for the hobby. That's all that really matters.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

I'm just itching to get my shipping confirmation. On the list for 2 years and I've never refreshed my email as much as I have this week. Seems like the pastels and silvers have shipped first. Hopefully, the greys and blues come soon.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Jason said in an email to resist overpaying on the secondary market because there would be 3 rounds of universea orders. But how can you fault people for paying a little over msrp after waiting 2 years? $800... $900 is a night out to dinner for a lot of people.
I'm just happy that he can pay up front for whatever he produces instead of taking $ and making people wait 7 years.
Anyways... It's been 3 weeks. Gimme gimme!!
Odd that we haven't seen any gray ones on instagram yet...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

From IG @fourdigitcharmer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

loving this thing


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

james.mae said:


> I think it would be naive of Jason to expect scalping and gouging to not happen with his products. We live in the real world - where if supply doesn't match demand, the capitalism gears will turn and the market price WILL rise appropriately to the demand. It's basic market forces and I don't see any wrong or right in it, it is what it is. This happens with all material goods and the only way to prevent it (if that's your goal) is to have more supply. Some companies will leverage these market forces knowingly to artificially limit supply and drive up the brand's desirability and exclusiveness. For Halios to think they are exempt from basic market principles would just be foolish.
> 
> I like what Halios has been producing all these years, but I've always had a sneaking suspicion that they know exactly what they're doing with the incredibly limited supply of ANY of their releases. Sure, they'll say otherwise in interviews and messaging, but if I were to take their words at face value, then the only conclusion I can come to is that they are just naive about how the market works. And I don't think that's the case. Jason's a smart dude. You gotta be to produce products at this level of quality. And yes, I know it's not easy to ramp up production for a small company. And that's fine. But don't tell me that you want to limit production because you're not sure it will sell - we all know it will sell like hot cakes. Just say straight up that you don't want to make more, or are just not capable of making more. We understand.
> 
> Just my hot take.


I'm not _surprised_ that this happens with in demand things, just disappointed in the people who vulture in. Markets aren't ordained by the universe, they're things we create and use sometimes and not other times when they don't work to get results we want. Markets also don't clear neatly like in most orthodox economists' models! Scalping itself arguably is a market distorter.

And I don't know Jason's strategy in producing as he does, but based on what I do know I'd be surprised if he's intentionally underproducing to create hype or to inflate prices.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> loving this thing
> View attachment 15830872


Oh therightwrist nice!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

If I want something enough and I think it’s worth it, I’ll buy it. I don’t mind paying a premium for an impossible to get item, why fault the seller? I’ve bought hard to get items this way and sold hard to get items at a profit this way.

is what it is.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

In defense of Jason, I don't believe he is try to play the fomo game with his watches. Reasons are:

His watches are always high-value products. He could have cashed in already, but continues to do this.
He is definitely a smart guy, great watch designer, but is definitely lacking on the operations end. His rollouts are always a little scattered, and I think he just priorities delivering a good watch over a timely delivered watch, or over the customer experience during the purchase.
He's not doing a lot of the things someone would do if they are trying to build the brand or make more money lol.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> He's not doing a lot of the things someone would do if they are trying to build the brand or make more money lol.


This is funny, and I agree completely, based on what I've learned of Halios' trajectory as a brand. If he wanted to turn this into a money making project, he could have done so at multiple points of time in the Halios brand time-line. But he seems to move at whatever pace he wants, and one that guarantees a certain level of quality in both the design and manufacturing.

I also appreciate that he gives each design it's own due attention, process and lifespan. I tend to avoid buying brands that are constantly putting out new releases, as it seems to dilute my interest in them, however good the product (Christopher Ward for micros, and Seiko for established). Of course, the other side of this are the highly uncertain schedules, but if patience and a reasonable amount of money is the only currency needed to play this game, I'm more than willing to play. The watches are entirely worth it to me.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Orange FKM rubber.
The orange tipped seconds hand really is the cherry on top of this thing


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Update sent last night -

*If your order number is #6465 and below, I am estimating that your Universa will ship during the week of April 19th.

If your order number is #6466 and above, I am estimating that your Universa will ship during the week of April 26th.*


----------



## alweisenberger (Nov 19, 2018)

looks great! I love the square indices paired with the numbers


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I am really enjoying the Universa. The dial is excellent. The case is unique, thin and very comfortable to wear. I was onboard when he first announced a smaller, hand wound only watch, and it has exceeded all of my expectations.

In my opinion the Universa is the best watch Halios has produced. Great design!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I am really enjoying the Universa. The dial is excellent. The case is unique, thin and very comfortable to wear. I was onboard when he first announced a smaller, hand wound only watch, and it has exceeded all of my expectations.
> 
> In my opinion the Universa is the best watch Halios has produced. I love it!


After a Delfin, Laguna, Tropik, and Seaforth x2.....I would agree these Universa are easily the best build quality he has done. Looks are subjective and the PVD Delfin has a soft spot in my heart.

Still battling it out for which color is my favorite Universa.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

92gli said:


> Update sent last night -
> 
> *If your order number is #6465 and below, I am estimating that your Universa will ship during the week of April 19th.
> 
> If your order number is #6466 and above, I am estimating that your Universa will ship during the week of April 26th.*


6446, but didn't get any update.. oh well..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> 6446, but didn't get any update.. oh well..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for what its worth, the only update I got was a DHL expected delivery notice.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm the same I got a text from DHL saying it would be to me the next day. Still crushing on this thing. I'm quite fond of it.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> View attachment 15831961


youre going to make me get one of those ADPT straps now! Looks great.

I think silver is edging out pastel as my keeper, I think?


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

On an ADPT rust nato.

This might be the ultimate summer/vacation watch. So easy to wear. It's quickly attained 100% keeper status in just a few days.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> youre going to make me get one of those ADPT straps now! Looks great.
> 
> I think silver is edging out pastel as my keeper, I think?


Real tough call I guess it depends on your collection and what you really want. I am loving the silver but could totally see choosing the pastel. If I had to choose I think silver would have more staying power within my personal rotation as I find it a great daily ,not that Pastel isn't but pastel just seems more summery and fun.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Adapt single pass, once I tried one, I then bought a few more. They’re great.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Real tough call I guess it depends on your collection and what you really want. I am loving the silver but could totally see choosing the pastel. If I had to choose I think silver would have more staying power within my personal rotation as I find it a great daily ,not that Pastel isn't but pastel just seems more summery and fun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm not a summery person and too old to be considered fun, lol! But the Pastel dial is very very dynamic and shifts a pale blue to a saturated blue like you saw on the Halios site. Its a look that is having to grow on me a bit.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Aaand back on bracelet


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> for what its worth, the only update I got was a DHL expected delivery notice.


That's odd. At any rate my order number is a lower one, so I'm hoping my Bathyal Blue might be with me this week.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

james.mae said:


> On an ADPT rust nato.
> 
> This might be the ultimate summer/vacation watch. So easy to wear. It's quickly attained 100% keeper status in just a few days.
> 
> View attachment 15832211


Wow love it. Am a big fan of colorful summer colors right now. May have to try this!


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

If anyone is able to measure, what's the shortest length (inches or mm) the bracelet is able to be configured to?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Watchmac said:


> If anyone is able to measure, what's the shortest length (inches or mm) the bracelet is able to be configured to?


Jason said 6.25


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watchmac said:


> If anyone is able to measure, what's the shortest length (inches or mm) the bracelet is able to be configured to?


@singularityseven you might be able to shed light on this one? Your wrist is 6.25 right? Can you remove any other links at this point?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

For those wondering the next round of orders. I read this on IG:


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just published my review of the pastel blue Universa, and figured some of you might enjoy it:


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Watchmac said:


> If anyone is able to measure, what's the shortest length (inches or mm) the bracelet is able to be configured to?





valuewatchguy said:


> @singularityseven you might be able to shed light on this one? Your wrist is 6.25 right? Can you remove any other links at this point?


Jason will only advise this bracelet for 6.25" and above. I have a 6.25"-6.35" wrist (depending on the day), and in it's default configuration I still had one link left.

But I have a weird wrist geometry, and the clasp ended up sitting off-centered on my wrist (and there wasn't another link to remove on that end). So what I ended up doing was knocking out the last "fixed" end link near the clasp, and attaching the clasp directly to the fixed link. That helped center the clasp for me, and also bought me a few millimeters of extra room. I now have two links that can be removed, which I suspect means that someone with 6" wrists could also 'technically' wear it. It might not be the perfect and most well balanced fit though. And a result of attaching the clasp to the fixed links is that the final center link doesn't articulate all the way. It has no effect on comfort/wearability though.

This is what the end result looks like:


----------



## Jo914 (Apr 19, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> I just published my review of the pastel blue Universa, and figured some of you might enjoy it:


Great review @singularityseven !


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

for those who got the watch, was it USPS via DHL.. I havent got a notification yet, but something showed up in my informed delivery as DHL Global?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> for those who got the watch, was it USPS via DHL.. I havent got a notification yet, but something showed up in my informed delivery as DHL Global?


DHL


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

trf2271 said:


> View attachment 15834032
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which strap is that? I'm also trying to figure out which colours pairs best with the selenic silver dial.

So far I've seen Rust, Orange, Burgundy and Brown. I'm thinking Brown might be the winner but not sure yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

This might be a hard question to answer - but is there any realistic chance of getting a pastel Universa? Will he continue to release batches until everyone who wants one gets one or just like 2 batches and then done? I feel like it's one thing to release limited quantities - but the lack of information makes it even worse. I need to save my money in case I have a chance at it - but it's causing me to miss out on other possible watches. And there is no chance I will end up paying the secondary market prices. I love my Seaforth and the pastel Universa is gorgeous - but this kind of sours the brand.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Which strap is that? I'm also trying to figure out which colours pairs best with the selenic silver dial.
> 
> So far I've seen Rust, Orange, Burgundy and Brown. I'm thinking Brown might be the winner but not sure yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This strap is barenia leather made by Oystercamau on Instagram. If you are on Instagram you can reach out to him through there. Hodinkee has some that are similar, but pricey.

This is a nice one if you are okay with it being a little lighter. It will darken some over time. Whiskey Barenia Calf Leather Watch Band | B & R Bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsebbens said:


> This might be a hard question to answer - but is there any realistic chance of getting a pastel Universa? Will he continue to release batches until everyone who wants one gets one or just like 2 batches and then done? I feel like it's one thing to release limited quantities - but the lack of information makes it even worse. I need to save my money in case I have a chance at it - but it's causing me to miss out on other possible watches. And there is no chance I will end up paying the secondary market prices. I love my Seaforth and the pastel Universa is gorgeous - but this kind of sours the brand.


He has already disclosed that there will be a second series. There is a distinction between batches and series. Right now he is doing batches of series 1 every 3-4 weeks or so as he can build them up. These are being hand built by a watchmaker in Canada because his contractor in Europe was so affected by Covid and could not deliver. So the workmanship by the Canadian watchmaker (who has other business to take care of as well) is great but the production speed is slow. Hence the 3-4 weeks apart for batches.

There will be a second series of Universa that will see Pastel and Silver make a reoccurrance. This is forecast to be 3-4 month out but as will all things Halios I would expect longer.

Send him an email at [email protected] and let him know you would like to be on the list for the next release of the Pastel in series 2. Then I would NOT expect much commuication until he starts getting details together on series 2. You should see a periodic but not frequent email updates related to series 2.

I will say patience is a necessity for Halios orders. This is a one man show operation and he has created an almost overwhelming demand for his product. The good news is if you can get one the quality is terrific. The bad news is that all the constant communication stuff you may be used to is probably lacking.

This is my 5th Halios and I'll put up with the inconveniences for the quality of the end product. This is coming from a guy who struck out 3 times during the Seaforth releases of MK1 MK2 and MK3. He made a late run of bronze seaforth available 6 months after the mk3 release and thats how i managed to finally snag one.

Disclaimer: I tend not to take this stuff too seriously. At the end of the day its a watch to me. An antiquated time telling device that i already have a few exampls of. And with almost 100% certainty there will be another watch that catches my fancy. so you may have to forgive my rather laid back attitude toward these isssues that give you and others so much grief.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

jsebbens said:


> This might be a hard question to answer - but is there any realistic chance of getting a pastel Universa? Will he continue to release batches until everyone who wants one gets one or just like 2 batches and then done? I feel like it's one thing to release limited quantities - but the lack of information makes it even worse. I need to save my money in case I have a chance at it - but it's causing me to miss out on other possible watches. And there is no chance I will end up paying the secondary market prices. I love my Seaforth and the pastel Universa is gorgeous - but this kind of sours the brand.


Save your money and wait for the email. I know how you feel. I was thinking of buying a Willard the other day but I had to stop myself. Jason is selling amazing watches with great quality. One of the reason for this quality is his process. You said it yourself, you love your seaforth. I bet it took time to get that. He said that he will have more available in about 3 months. For me, I decided to hold off on another Universa and wait for the seaforth release in about six months.


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> He has already disclosed that there will be a second series. There is a distinction between batches and series. Right now he is doing batches of series 1 every 3-4 weeks or so as he can build them up. These are being hand built by a watchmaker in Canada because his contractor in Europe was so affected by Covid and could not deliver. So the workmanship by the Canadian watchmaker (who has other business to take care of as well) is great but the production speed is slow. Hence the 3-4 weeks apart for batches.
> 
> There will be a second series of Universa that will see Pastel and Silver make a reoccurrance. This is forecast to be 3-4 month out but as will all things Halios I would expect longer.
> 
> ...


Awesome - thanks for the info! This timeline is actually exactly what I was looking for. I must've missed the second series announcement - and clearing up the difference between series and batches is good to know. If we're looking at 3+ months until the pastel will make a reoccurrence that makes my decision a lot easier. I should be on the email list from the first series/batch, but I'll reach back out to make sure I'm on for the second just in case.

I understand there is a lot of time consuming work being put into these and that's what makes them such a good piece - I just think the process could've been done a little better. And I just get a little frustrated thinking about what I would have to pay on the secondary market if I can't get one direct from Halios. Thanks again!


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> Save your money and wait for the email. I know how you feel. I was thinking of buying a Willard the other day but I had to stop myself. Jason is selling amazing watches with great quality. One of the reason for this quality is his process. You said it yourself, you love your seaforth. I bet it took time to get that. He said that he will have more available in about 3 months. For me, I decided to hold off on another Universa and wait for the seaforth release in about six months.


Thanks for the response!

I guess I was kind of lucky in a way and bought my Seaforth second hand so I didn't have to do any waiting on that. But thanks for giving me a time frame - that's really what I was hoping for. I felt like I was just playing a guessing game - and I just didn't want to buy something else and then be out of money. But 3 months is a decent amount of time to save a little money - and it will probably take even longer than that. Then I will have to decide between that and the Seaforth haha.

Thanks again!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jsebbens said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I guess I was kind of lucky in a way and bought my Seaforth second hand so I didn't have to do any waiting on that. But thanks for giving me a time frame - that's really what I was hoping for. I felt like I was just playing a guessing game - and I just didn't want to buy something else and then be out of money. But 3 months is a decent amount of time to save a little money - and it will probably take even longer than that. Then I will have to decide between that and the Seaforth haha.
> 
> Thanks again!


I also wouldn't give up on the secondary market entirely. I've seen a few pop up for reasonable prices (like the one for $850 on Reddit right now - I don't know the seller, so exercise caution as you would any other online purchase). Sure that's a $90 premium to what you'd pay to get it direct, but well with it if you ask me.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Some late night watch ****. Just arrived. Straight to a Crown and Buckle navy nato. This watch is pure fire. What a terrific experience from ordering, to communication to delivery. I was hedging on the silver but I’m glad I stuck with it.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Got the watch.. first impressions, erm, the clasp? Whats going on Jason


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Got the watch.. first impressions, erm, the clasp? Whats going on Jason


clasp seems to fall into 3 groups

1. I love it
2. I like it but wish it was smaller
3. Ugh..

pictures with first impressions are always appreciated!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> clasp seems to fall into 3 groups
> 
> 1. I love it
> 2. I like it but wish it was smaller
> ...












I remember letting go of a smiths for the same reason. Svelte watch, kickass bracelet and a huuuge clasp.. Jason is always on point with design, but sorry, this is a clear miss imo. Guys, this is only
My opinion. I am the biggest Jason fan boy like all of us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I remember letting go of a smiths for the same reason. Svelte watch, kickass bracelet and a huuuge clasp.. Jason is always on point with design, but sorry, this is a clear miss imo. Guys, this is only
> My opinion. I am the biggest Jason fan boy like all of us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that's a big clasp. And this isn't even a dive watch (where a big clasp miiiight be justified if you have a long diver's extension). What's going on here? What's your wrist size, and how does this affect comfort when your hand is resting on a hard surface?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Damn that's a big clasp. And this isn't even a dive watch (where a big clasp miiiight be justified if you have a long diver's extension). What's going on here? What's your wrist size, and how does this affect comfort when your hand is resting on a hard surface?


I have a 6.75 inch wrist. I'll be honest, its a light watch, great bracelet and a bulking-looking clasp. I added bulky-looking cause I dont feel its weight. Mabye if I switch it to a uncle seiko or something, it might be awesome. I have no idea why it has a big ass clasp. Also, bro(?), you never rest your hand on a hard surface when you wear a halios, comeon lol


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I have a 6.75 inch wrist. I'll be honest, its a light watch, great bracelet and a bulking-looking clasp. I added bulky-looking cause I dont feel its weight. Mabye if I switch it to a uncle seiko or something, it might be awesome. I have no idea why it has a big ass clasp. Also, bro(?), you never rest your hand on a hard surface when you wear a halios, comeon lol


You have about the same size wrist as me. Hrmm. As long as the clasp is merely bulky-looking, but otherwise functional, I guess I could live with it. Plus there's always straps.

Also why wouldn't you rest your hand on a hard surface? This is a sub-$1k watch. I'm not gonna buy an affordable watch and then baby it! You should see my Grand Seiko's bracelet ...


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Its a long clasp for sure, but doesn't bother me at all. And I have a 6.25" wrist.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> You have about the same size wrist as me. Hrmm. As long as the clasp is merely bulky-looking, but otherwise functional, I guess I could live with it. Plus there's always straps.
> 
> Also why wouldn't you rest your hand on a hard surface? This is a sub-$1k watch. I'm not gonna buy an affordable watch and then baby it! You should see my Grand Seiko's bracelet ...


I wear my watches conservatively..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Its a long clasp for sure, but doesn't bother me at all. And I have a 6.25" wrist.


Your pics are so clear and sharp. What camera do you use? How did you edit them? Thx


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Its a long clasp for sure, but doesn't bother me at all. And I have a 6.25" wrist.


Doesn't bother me to wear, bothers me to watch and bothers me that it's a design miss.. this was an easy fix, but didn't happen.. this will not go down as a great Halios watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

All entitled to our opinions here is mine on the clasp , it functions great, looks fine and is not ever visible. What would everyone who doesn't like it want to see. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> this will not go down as a great Halios watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would 100% disagree but you are entitled to your opinion. In my eyes its the best Halios yet....all factors considered. Yes I wish the clasp was more like 4mm thick instead of 8mm but given the functionality that I have used regularly, its a design compromise I can live with. But outside the clasp the design and finishing are just outstanding. The crown action is lacking though.

What color did you get?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I would 100% disagree but you are entitled to your opinion. In my eyes its the best Halios yet....all factors considered. Yes I wish the clasp was more like 4mm thick instead of 8mm but given the functionality that I have used regularly, its a design compromise I can live with. But outside the clasp the design and finishing are just outstanding. The crown action is lacking though.
> 
> What color did you get?


Pastel.. don't get me wrong, the only crib I have is on the clasp and I will switch it out of the oem bracelet.. it has all the makings of a perfect watch.. maybe a rivet bracelet from smiths or the flat link from uncle Seiko and it could be the best micro hand cranker.. right now, sorry my opinion, it can be better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Your pics are so clear and sharp. What camera do you use? How did you edit them? Thx


I have a Sony a6400 and I use the Adobe Lightroom iPhone app.



reluctantsnowman said:


> Doesn't bother me to wear, bothers me to watch and bothers me that it's a design miss.. this was an easy fix, but didn't happen.. this will not go down as a great Halios watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A design miss? Perhaps the clasp in the broader picture. But it's an ergonomic win for me, and I'm one of the skinny wristed folks wrestling with the 6.25" wrist limit. So it may not go down as a great Halios watch for you, but it's certainly the best for me so far. And i'll be going back for seconds as soon as the FW orders open up. But I can live with 'a little ugly', in exchange for the functionality being offered. But I have a soft spot for any bracelet that offers on the go adjustment, as my wrists swell up quite a bit during the day.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

The clasp, yes...

Looks: awesome, right on-point
Wearability: Don't really notice it on wrist, so, perfect
Size: Could have been a bit smaller and flatter. Like for example the Steinhart Ocean 39 clasps, they are awesome (but not adjustable). The foldable part does not fold all the way onto the clasp and thus leaves a bit of a gap. The foldable part is also very thick, making the clasp itself sit higher. Flattening this part would make it near-perfect.
Functionality: It does it's job, it is adjustable on the fly without taking the watch off. I know only one type of other clasp that does that, and I've sold various watches just because of the bulkiness of that specific clasp. The Halios clasp is about 90% there. But... I don't really use that functionality... I'd prefer a similar clasp to the Steinhart, but I can live with this clasp.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still going strong









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Just got an email from Jason, apparently they've run out of usable white dials, but will have more in about 8 weeks. He offered to send me either a gray or blue and switch the dial for me later if I want. I thought that was a nice was to deal with it, except then I couldn't decide between blue or gray! Went with the blue but immediately second guessed myself.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Your pics are so clear and sharp. What camera do you use? How did you edit them? Thx


It's the lighting that's really making those photos pop. You could take those photos with a good smartphone camera so long as you had the same quality lighting, with the exception of the bokeh (background blur).


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> It's the lighting that's really making those photos pop. You could take those photos with a good smartphone camera so long as you had the same quality lighting, with the exception of the bokeh (background blur).


Yup, I've been trying to switch to natural lighting as much as possible. So those shots were just 1 x Sun + 1 x sheet of white paper as diffuser.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> All entitled to our opinions here is mine on the clasp , it functions great, looks fine and is not ever visible. What would everyone who doesn't like it want to see.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The only tool-less clasps I've used are glidelocks and the christopher ward one. I was really really fond of the C Ward one, but I ended up returning the watch it was attached to because I didn't like it. Glide locks are large but they don't have the folding part sticking out. I'd rather take the watch off to adjust it and save some thickness.
We shall see. If I hate this clasp I will work to adapt another one onto it. I like the Nth/strap code/etc 6 hole clasps.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

anyone with a Universa or Fairwind try a Uncle Seiko strap that he made for the Speedmasters?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Just got the notification from DHL. My bathyal Blue should arrive tomorrow. Excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

This white/silver dial version is constantly winking at me while saying I am not easy!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice shot of the blue dial. Very accurate for most conditions I think. Indoors it can look more saturated.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> nice shot of the blue dial. Very accurate for most conditions I think. Indoors it can look more saturated.


I think you are right about the color. Most of the times, it looks this way. I saw your question about US. Doesn't this have longer lugs. I mean I can try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I think you are right about the color. Most of the times, it looks this way. I saw your question about US. Doesn't this have longer lugs. I mean I can try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lug holes are set further away from the lug tips on the Universa so I was hoping the US Holzer would work.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> I have a Sony a6400 and I use the Adobe Lightroom iPhone app.


Wait, you take photos with a proper camera then edit them on a phone? That's surprising to say the least.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> Wait, you take photos with a proper camera then edit them on a phone? That's surprising to say the least.


🤷‍♂️ My computer setup isn't very editing software friendly (Linux), and the Lightroom iOS app is pretty sick.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> The lug holes are set further away from the lug tips on the Universa so I was hoping the US Holzer would work.




























US flat link.. fits like a glove..

Maybe the all brushed would looked better and less blingy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> US flat link.. fits like a glove..
> 
> Maybe the all brushed would looked better and less blingy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks surprisingly good. I think the protruding lug tips look neat!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> 🤷‍♂️ My computer setup isn't very editing software friendly (Linux), and the Lightroom iOS app is pretty sick.


Well it's certainly working, your photos are always crisp af


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> That looks surprisingly good. I think the protruding lug tips look neat!


Even in the case of the speedy (which this was intended for), it protrudes a bit. Also, since this is so light, it gives it a massive vintage vibe while wearing


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Even in the case of the speedy (which this was intended for), it protrudes a bit. Also, since this is so light, it gives it a massive vintage vibe while wearing


I wonder if it would fit as snug on the Seaforth?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I wonder if it would fit as snug on the Seaforth?


I tried and it didn't work. Mind you, I have the dexterity of a gorilla, so maybe someone else can try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> US flat link.. fits like a glove..
> 
> Maybe the all brushed would looked better and less blingy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Perfect! Thank you!


No, thank you. The OEM bracelet is safely stored away now


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

As long as it's better than this NTH clasp I'll be happy!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Edit: just found out it uses screws*

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

mrcopps said:


> As long as it's better than this NTH clasp I'll be happy!
> View attachment 15839185


Sold the NTH Antilles directly after receiving it because of this clasp. Even the links that go in the clasp are thicker than the rest, so swapping out this hidious piece of metal is not possible either. This was a really big let-down. I just don't understand how you can sell this if you are a watch enthousiast.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Did y'all see this.. is it one of us?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Did y'all see this.. is it one of us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


>


I have always lost money on watches.. why can't I make double.. boo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I have always lost money on watches.. why can't I make double.. boo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pastel blue is doing better than dogecoin


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Pastel blue is doing better than dogecoin


Well I dipped out of dogecoin before the run up.. If you want tips to be a doofus, I'm your guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Did y'all see this.. is it one of us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What in the fck is this...


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Gisae said:


> Sold the NTH Antilles directly after receiving it because of this clasp. Even the links that go in the clasp are thicker than the rest, so swapping out this hidious piece of metal is not possible either. This was a really big let-down. I just don't understand how you can sell this if you are a watch enthousiast.


Chris has stated that he used it because so many people were always harping about "why no tool free adjustment" for this price. Then everyone complained about it and he regrets it happened. The next run of those will have the sleek 6 hole clasp the subs have.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

jmariorebelo said:


> What in the fck is this...


This is Halios fever at its finest.. I blame @singularityseven for all those lovely pictures and review


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Gisae said:


> Sold the NTH Antilles directly after receiving it because of this clasp. Even the links that go in the clasp are thicker than the rest, so swapping out this hidious piece of metal is not possible either. This was a really big let-down. I just don't understand how you can sell this if you are a watch enthousiast.


yup - I have mine on leather... but yeesh!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

warsh said:


> Just got the notification from DHL. My bathyal Blue should arrive tomorrow. Excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh No! "Shipment on Hold" in Cincinnati since 9AM this morning is what DHL says. Dunno if its gotta clear customs or what. Not going to be strapping on my Universa tonight as planned, but hope it gets out of Cincy soon......


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> This is Halios fever at its finest.. I blame @singularityseven for all those lovely pictures and review


 I'm flattered, but it's probably James Stacey's Instagram post (

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNNId0MHDAI/
) from a while ago and his article for Hodinkee (The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE) that had the Pastel Blue in the background looking pretty.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I'm flattered, but it's probably James Stacey's Instagram post (
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNNId0MHDAI/
> ) from a while ago and his article for Hodinkee (The Case For Better Watch Storage - HODINKEE) that had the Pastel Blue in the background looking pretty.


James who? Never heard of him.. is he from worn and wound.. Anyways, you are to blame


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

mrcopps said:


> yup - I have mine on leather... but yeesh!


Jeez, are all the Nth clasps like this? I've been looking for an Nth as a next piece, but..


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

DrSox said:


> Jeez, are all the Nth clasps like this? I've been looking for an Nth as a next piece, but..


No they are mostly not like that

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> Oh No! "Shipment on Hold" in Cincinnati since 9AM this morning is what DHL says. Dunno if its gotta clear customs or what. Not going to be strapping on my Universa tonight as planned, but hope it gets out of Cincy soon......


Hopefully you have better luck than I did. Mine was in Cincinnati for 3 days before moving. I called on day 3 to see if it was customs issues and they said they were just really behind and it'd be moving soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> James who? Never heard of him.. is he from worn and wound.. Anyways, you are to blame


yeah, i agree, all those people talking about the build quality and value of the watch got people thinking that the watch is underpriced and paying 2x plus is still worth it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Did y'all see this.. is it one of us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? This is why limits should be on orders, but then again, you can always get your friend/s to order one for you, so it doesn't really do anything. I hope no one is crazy enough to pay that!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> This is why limits should be on orders, but then again, you can always get your friend/s to order one for you, so it doesn't really do anything. I hope no one is crazy enough to pay that!


Some was crazy enough to pay that.. crazy genius? Because they can resell it for 2500 dollars.. sorry I don't know how money works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

all that mattered was that it was worth it to the buyer.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> Hopefully you have better luck than I did. Mine was in Cincinnati for 3 days before moving. I called on day 3 to see if it was customs issues and they said they were just really behind and it'd be moving soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch. Thanks for the heads up. Just got a watch from the UK that came DHL via Cincinnati in just 1.5 days, so I was ready for something equally speedy from Vancouver....... Been waiting for this one for a while, so I guess what's another 3 days.......??!!??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

warsh said:


> Ouch. Thanks for the heads up. Just got a watch from the UK that came DHL via Cincinnati in just 1.5 days, so I was ready for something equally speedy from Vancouver....... Been waiting for this one for a while, so I guess what's another 3 days.......??!!??


Not that this group needs to care about every step in the journey of my Universa to me, but happily mine has now departed Cincinnati en route to Washington DC. So it should arrive at my house today or tomorrow. Many pics to come. We haven't seen enough of the Bathyal Blue yet, so I'll do my part to remedy that. In the meantime, best I can do for you Halios fans is a photo of my first gen SF gilt fixie....Jason is a real design genius!
!


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

I don’t really like ideas of hand winding watches but I really dig this one. I hope I can get the pastel blue beauty.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> No they are mostly not like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Good to hear!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving the versatility of this white dial (can't call it silver anymore....it's a white dial with just brief flashes of silver)


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

warsh said:


> Not that this group needs to care about every step in the journey of my Universa to me,


How wrong are you


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

warsh said:


> Oh No! "Shipment on Hold" in Cincinnati since 9AM this morning is what DHL says. Dunno if its gotta clear customs or what. Not going to be strapping on my Universa tonight as planned, but hope it gets out of Cincy soon......


It was the snow


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone have any luck resizing the bracelet? I cannot get a single screw to budge...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Forsythjones said:


> Anyone have any luck resizing the bracelet? I cannot get a single screw to budge...


It was very easy for me? No issues at all


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Forsythjones said:


> Anyone have any luck resizing the bracelet? I cannot get a single screw to budge...


Mine was easy, no trouble at all.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Forsythjones said:


> Anyone have any luck resizing the bracelet? I cannot get a single screw to budge...


You'll need to heat up the bracelet a bit, boiling water or a hair dryer to the bracelet should do the trick.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> It was very easy for me? No issues at all


Tuns out my screwdriver was jsut shot haha. Tried a better newer one and it worked a charm! Thanks for the response


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Arrival! Since I know you guys were tracking the progress of my watch ever since it got delayed in Cincinnati, thought I'd share some photos immediately upon receipt. Very first impressions are super positive. Bathyal blue is a gorgeous bottomless blue.....


































I think Jason has done it again. More thoughts and photos to come soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

warsh said:


> Arrival! Since I know you guys were tracking the progress of my watch ever since it got delayed in Cincinnati, thought I'd share some photos immediately upon receipt. Very first impressions are super positive. Bathyal blue is a gorgeous bottomless blue.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In no way am I disappointed that I went with the Pastel, but I think the Bathyal Blue might be the standout. Really nice.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

@warsh

that's stunning buddy. I'll go on a limb and say I like it better than the pastel.


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> @warsh
> 
> that's stunning buddy. I'll go on a limb and say I like it better than the pastel.


I might agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Just got the bathyl blue yesterday (ordered white but I believe there was a dial issue. Jason sent me this and said that he'd switch it to white for me when the next batch come in if I want)

First thoughts: I don't know if I want to switch to white. This dial is amazing. The color is fantastic, and the way the light plays off the markers and the 3, 6, 9, and 12 is great.. I did a quick resize of the bracelet and it fits my wrist great (about 6.7") . The quick resize is ok, but if you let out too much you have to take the watch off anyway to get it back in. Having said that, the clasp size doesn't bother me at all and I like the logo on the clasp, so I like it.

One big negative. This is by far the hardest watch to wind I have owned. I have four manual watches, including a CW slimeline square which has the same movement. The CW Square is a joy to wind. Easy, clicky, and a great stopping point. I would say this watch is physically 10+ times more difficult to wind. I can't really wind it while wearing the watch, it feels "mushy", and the end point is just where it goes from being very difficult to wind to not winding. To fully wind it makes my fingers hurt. Note I'm in my 40s with no joint/finger issues. I imagine a lot of older people or anyone with joint problems could not use this watch. I'm hoping a few days of wear and winding will help to loosen it up some.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Singularity Seven has written the definitive review of the Universa so far, but I thought I would weigh in with some short-ish thoughts of my own. I'm on day two with the watch, so these are certainly still preliminary, but hope they are helpful for those of you waiting for delivery or for those of you planning to order.










*DIAL*
My initial impressions are EXTREMELY positive. The dial has a rich, deep, bottomless quality to it. Not quite sure how Jason created this, but seems to be a combination of the deep, rich glossy blue color along with the raised thick indices and numerals. It's a great effect. I also like that there is not too much text on the dial and what's there is .... quirky. "10 aTa" instead of 100 meters and on either side of the arabic 6 you see MECHA NICAL. It's playful and makes me smile. And I think he has absolutely nailed the dial color with this "bathyal blue" version. Some dark blue watch dials mostly present as black. Happily, this is not one of them. Even in low light this dial still reads as a deep, rich blue. It's great. And the lume is fantastic. As you walk back inside your house, you'll find the watch glowing like a torch on your wrist!


















*CASE*
Case size is great for me, although I prefer smaller watches. You can see it here compared to the (gen 1) Seaforth.










The case is distinctive and angular. There are five different surfaces alone on each lug! It's a very impressive piece of work. I'll get my macro lens out for this one soon!

*BRACELET*
What maybe hasn't gotten enough attention is the bracelet. It's easy not to expect much when a micro brand produces a bracelet. But of course, this isn't just any micro brand, this is Jason Lin's Halios, and the bracelet is superb. It is easy to size (screws on one side of the pins, just like all bracelets should be), with tight tolerances and comfortable on wrist. It catches and reflects a lot of light, but manages to do this in a good way. And this is coming from a guy who doesn't like blingy watches and usually prefers his bracelets to be all brushed. This short video gives you a small flavor or how the bracelet plays with light in a super appealing way.






The on wrist adjustment (via pushing the halios logo on the clasp) works great! I fear that I'm going to grow dissatisfied with all my other bracelets as I get used to being able to adjust a mm here and 2mms there as I go through my day....... This is a super feature, pretty unusual at this price point, and worth having a slightly bigger clasp than usual to get it.










*FLAWS?*
Regarding the three complaints/concerns that I've heard about the watch, I have good news. For me, none are a problem. Some have written about how the watch is hard to wind. It is true that the winding is stiff and that the crown is sharp. This is probably the closest thing to a fault that I've found in the watch so far. But, it's really not that big a deal either. Yes, it could be more comfortable for the 10-30 seconds you're going to spend winding it, but its not like my fingers were bleeding after winding either...! Many (including me) have worried about the long lugs. Some watch designers fall in love with the lugs and sacrifice wearability. I have a smaller wrist (6.75 inches or 17cm) and it's shaped in a way that long lugs don't agree with it. However, the Universa fits just great and is super comfortable with no overhang. I think this is because of how the lugs angle downward. Lastly, some have been VERY unhappy with the clasp finding it too long or too thick or both. While I wouldn't mind it being a bit thinner or a bit shorter, it really doesn't bother me. I haven't caught it on anything and I really don't notice it when I'm wearing the watch. I took two links out of each side of the bracelet to size it, and the clasp sits more or less in the middle of my wrist. Lastly, I'm not sure if the watch has any AR coating (??), but I do find it a difficult watch to photograph, and most of my photos end up unusable with too many reflections in the dial like this shot (although I like to think it's kind of a cool self portrait):










But having said that, the watch is super legible, so the AR issue is only re photography and not re being able to easily read the time.

OK, I said that this was going to be short-ish, so I better stop there! I'll leave you with some more shots of this gorgeous watch!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

warsh said:


> Singularity Seven has written the definitive review of the Universa so far, but I thought I would weigh in with some short-ish thoughts of my own. I'm on day two with the watch, so these are certainly still preliminary, but hope they are helpful for those of you waiting for delivery or for those of you planning to order.
> 
> View attachment 15842551
> 
> ...


Great review, but I don't think it's Jason's first bracelet by any stretch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

warsh said:


> Singularity Seven has written the definitive review of the Universa so far, but I thought I would weigh in with some short-ish thoughts of my own. I'm on day two with the watch, so these are certainly still preliminary, but hope they are helpful for those of you waiting for delivery or for those of you planning to order.
> 
> *DIAL*
> My initial impressions are EXTREMELY positive. The dial has a rich, deep, bottomless quality to it. Not quite sure how Jason created this, but seems to be a combination of the deep, rich glossy blue color along with the raised thick indices and numerals. It's a great effect. I also like that there is not too much text on the dial and what's there is .... quirky. "10 aTa" instead of 100 meters and on either side of the arabic 6 you see MECHA NICAL. It's playful and makes me smile. And I think he has absolutely nailed the dial color with this "bathyal blue" version. Some dark blue watch dials mostly present as black. Happily, this is not one of them. Even in low light this dial still reads as a deep, rich blue. It's great. And the lume is fantastic. As you walk back inside your house, you'll find the watch glowing like a torch on your wrist!
> ...


This is a great review and summarize my thoughts well. The dial is superb. The case is great and I am finding the bracelet to be comfortable. Quick wrist adjustment is a nice touch too. As for the flaws, I find the lugs look good due to the shape and the bracelet is comfortable. The winding is the only real one for me. I don't think it's a deal breaker, but it's odd. I've had a fair few watches and never experienced anything like it. I don't think the Sellita's come like that from the factory, so maybe it's an intentional mod, but I don't know what purpose it could serve.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Great job warsh! Especially the first photo. The blue is amazing. Jason's own pics didn't really convey how it could change tones, but I'm so glad to see that it does. 
I'm feeling unnecessarily annoyed mine hasn't shipped (my order # is well under the target for this week), but your pics gave me a positive boost 😁


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Rogco said:


> This is a great review and summarize my thoughts well. The dial is superb. The case is great and I am finding the bracelet to be comfortable. Quick wrist adjustment is a nice touch too. As for the flaws, I find the lugs look good due to the shape and the bracelet is comfortable. The winding is the only real one for me. I don't think it's a deal breaker, but it's odd. I've had a fair few watches and never experienced anything like it. I don't think the Sellita's come like that from the factory, so maybe it's an intentional mod, but I don't know what purpose it could serve.


Thought: could the stiff winding have anything to do with seals for water proofing?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Baramats said:


> Thought: could the stiff winding have anything to do with seals for water proofing?


This is what I was thinking too. It does have a very rubbery stiffness to it, or maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a 200m water resistant watch with a push pull crown set up. It is very stiff to wind and when I commented on it, I was told by a watchmaker that it was the gaskets. 

I'm curious if the Universa is in a similar situation. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Great review, but I don't think it's Jason's first bracelet by any stretch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for pointing out my mistake. I'll fix my post as soon as I'm back near a computer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Baramats said:


> Thought: could the stiff winding have anything to do with seals for water proofing?


Interesting thought. I have a couple Christopher Ward C65 manuals. Same movement, deeper WR rating, and they don't have the same stiffness. However, they have a significantly bigger case (41mm) so maybe that allows more room for gaskets and the movement?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Great review, but I don't think it's Jason's first bracelet by any stretch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Laguna and Tropik had one....but no where near the level of what he is offering on the Universa and FW


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The other colors look great however I'm still %100 #teampastel ?

















I like this much better then I expected I would. Wears much better for me then the few 38mm sarbs I've owned. Those always felt a little "stubby" to me. Jason did great on the case design & proportions for these.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

And just like that, with a little whining, I get a text with my shipment info 😂. Probably coincidence but maybe Jason is creeping on this thread. Ha


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

92gli said:


> And just like that, with a little whining, I get a text with my shipment info . Probably coincidence but maybe Jason is creeping on this thread. Ha


Awesome. What color are you getting?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

warsh said:


> Awesome. What color are you getting?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same as you ?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

92gli said:


> Same as you 👍


Awesome. Do share some pix and some thoughts once it arrives. I was having second thoughts as I scrolled through all those great photos of the white dial and the pastel dial, but this blue is really superb. I would pick it again!


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

I got my pastel blue this past week. It's a beautiful watch, but if I'm honest, the winding experience has room for improvement. My other manual wind is a Dekla Deck watch with a 6498 movement and an onion crown, which is pure sex in comparison to the Universa + SW210. On my Dekla there are solid clicks with a smooth, but firm resistance in the 6498, and the onion crown doesn't dig into the skin of my fingers. However, the Universa's crown isn't really that comfortable to wind (digs into the skin) and the winding feels more muddied.

Not sure if the winding motion can be improved since it's probably a movement thing, and the 6498 for sure can't fit in the Universa, but a less pointy crown is what I would change in Halios' next watch.

In the end I think I'll keep it just because it looks so damn good!

Some watch and crown comparisons


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

Watchmac said:


> I got my pastel blue this past week. It's a beautiful watch, but if I'm honest, the winding experience has room for improvement. My other manual wind is a Dekla Deck watch with a 6498 movement and an onion crown, which is pure sex in comparison to the Universa + SW210. On my Dekla there are solid clicks with a smooth, but firm resistance in the 6498, and the onion crown doesn't dig into the skin of my fingers. However, the Universa's crown isn't really that comfortable to wind (digs into the skin) and the winding feels more muddied.
> 
> Not sure if the winding motion can be improved since it's probably a movement thing, and the 6498 for sure can't fit in the Universa, but a less pointy crown is what I would change in Halios' next watch.
> 
> ...


As mentioned in previous comments I'm convinced the poor winding feel is due to the choice of gasket sizing. If true, I think it was a poor choice to prioritize water rating over crown feel. This isn't the type of watch that needs 200m. Even then, examples of watches with 200m rating and a nice hand winding feel do exist.

It's seriously a sore spot for the watch to me as I really do love it otherwise. Honestly I would have just preferred an automatic movement if I knew the handwinding feel would be so awful. I have 3 other hand crankers and I always look forward to winding them up. This one is just a chore.

That being said, I think this negative is actually a huge testament to how great the watch is otherwise, because it's still a keeper for me despite the huge (to me) flaw.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

james.mae said:


> As mentioned in previous comments I'm convinced the poor winding feel is due to the choice of gasket sizing. If true, I think it was a poor choice to prioritize water rating over crown feel. This isn't the type of watch that needs 200m. Even then, examples of watches with 200m rating and a nice hand winding feel do exist.
> 
> It's seriously a sore spot for the watch to me as I really do love it otherwise. Honestly I would have just preferred an automatic movement if I knew the handwinding feel would be so awful. I have 3 other hand crankers and I always look forward to winding them up. This one is just a chore.
> 
> That being said, I think this negative is actually a huge testament to how great the watch is otherwise, because it's still a keeper for me despite the huge (to me) flaw.


This watch is rated for 100m of WR. I'm actually not aware of a hand winding watch that goes up to 200m of WR without a screw-down crown. Care to share?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

On the subject of the Halios Universa winding:

I got mine recently. After a number of days with the watch I must say that, for me personally, this watch has the worst hand winding experience I have ever had with any watch by far. I cannot believe how unpleasant it is. In my opinion, this watch should have not been released having the hand winding be so "painful" - painful being the word that comes to mind when I hand wind this piece.

The hand winding experience with this watch is so bad that I considered selling it because of it since this is a manual wind watch that must constantly be wound by hand. I really don't want to experience hand winding this piece with my fingers again (as you'll see in the photo below I didn't take the stickers of the watch, I was going to sell it if couldn't find a solution to the hand wind situation).

Except for the hand winding being terrible, I absolutely love the watch. Contrasting some of the opinions of others, I personally like the clasp, although it could have been a bit thinner with a smaller gap to the bracelet. I still like it; it is comfortable and very functional. So, I decided to find a way to solve the hand winding thing...

I 3D printed a couple of winding couplers to help me wind the watch easily, but they all broke in no time because of the material I used to 3D print with (I used PLA). I'm sure that nylon would work if I were to print with it; I'll probably try printing them with nylon at some point.

Looking for an alternative way to wind the watch (other than my failed 3D prints), I came up with the little "device" in the photo below. I made it by just drilling a hole in a cap of an eye drops container... it works like a charm, so for me, this is problem solved (as long as I don't lose my winding assistance device)... I now love the watch 100% since I don't have to wind it with my fingers anymore!


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

aparezco said:


> On the subject of the Halios Universa winding:
> 
> I got mine recently. After a number of days with the watch I must say that, for me personally, this watch has the worst hand winding experience I have ever had with any watch by far. I cannot believe how unpleasant it is. In my opinion, this watch should have not been released having the hand winding be so "painful" - painful being the word that comes to mind when I hand wind this piece.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

singularityseven said:


> This watch is rated for 100m of WR. I'm actually not aware of a hand winding watch that goes up to 200m of WR without a screw-down crown. Care to share?


Not a hand winding watch per say but I believe Fortis has some 200m WR rated watches with a push pull crown. Say the Fortis B42 Chrono for instance










Also not 200m but the Chris Ward C65 Tridents had 150m WR and were push pull crowns


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

It may have the same modification like the Damasko DS30. It takes some effort to wind that watch. I may have gotten used to that watch so the resistance on the Universa doesn’t bother me. I do feel for the ones that are having trouble winding the watch.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

aparezco said:


> On the subject of the Halios Universa winding:
> 
> I got mine recently. After a number of days with the watch I must say that, for me personally, this watch has the worst hand winding experience I have ever had with any watch by far. I cannot believe how unpleasant it is. In my opinion, this watch should have not been released having the hand winding be so "painful" - painful being the word that comes to mind when I hand wind this piece.
> 
> ...


This is a large crown ?


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

On a side note, the bracelet estimates on the website are (imo) conservative, as the watch fits on my 15 cm (slightly less than 6") wrist tighter than I would probably want it (yay microadjust!). I removed 6 links and at the shortest microadjust it's a bit tight, so I'll loosen it up a bit . The winding seems to be getting better day by day. We'll see where it's at after a week.

Photos are at the tightest microadjust setting


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> This watch is rated for 100m of WR. I'm actually not aware of a hand winding watch that goes up to 200m of WR without a screw-down crown. Care to share?


I'm only aware of the lever crown Panerais, which are rated to 300m.

And so that it is put in plain terms, it's never too much to say it again in case someone missed the memo, the threads in screw down crown DO NOT have anything to do with water resistance itself, that's the gaskets. All the threads do is keep the crown in place, avoid unwanted popping out and consequently a ruined watch while diving. That's why the Panerai lever works. Sadly, 99% of the time the specs brigade will render a watch a "cash grab" and "not worth the price" if it comes without a screw down crown. Fortunately hand winders have escaped the wrath...

Oh, and JLC also sell/sold a watch with a quarter turn crown, a Master Compressor GMT IIRC.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

aparezco said:


> On the subject of the Halios Universa winding:
> 
> I got mine recently. After a number of days with the watch I must say that, for me personally, this watch has the worst hand winding experience I have ever had with any watch by far. I cannot believe how unpleasant it is. In my opinion, this watch should have not been released having the hand winding be so "painful" - painful being the word that comes to mind when I hand wind this piece.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds bad!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

No complaints from me 👍


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh man... This pic I just came across has me second guessing my color choice.
(No Steve! Stop buying gray things. The blue is awesome. Knock it off.)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

92gli said:


> Oh man... This pic I just came across has me second guessing my color choice.
> (No Steve! Stop buying gray things. The blue is awesome. Knock it off.)
> View attachment 15848163


Haha! The good news is that the Universa seems to look smashing in all its colors...!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

92gli said:


> Oh man... This pic I just came across has me second guessing my color choice.
> (No Steve! Stop buying gray things. The blue is awesome. Knock it off.)
> View attachment 15848163


That grey looks sweet! Bit darker there!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

92gli said:


> Oh man... This pic I just came across has me second guessing my color choice.
> (No Steve! Stop buying gray things. The blue is awesome. Knock it off.)
> View attachment 15848163


Great to see some grays "in the wild"! Looks like I inadvertently made a pretty good decision going with this dial color. Now I'm just hoping for a shipping update sometime this week....


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe this can help those with handwinding issues. I have seen some recommed this for the Speedmaster with it's small,recessed crown.









Bergeon 31409 Watch Crown Winder Tool


Tired of the hassle of winding your watches? Check out this handy Swiss made watch winder tool! Designed by Bergeon to make winding your watch crown a breeze, this is surely one gem of a watchmakers tool.




www.esslinger.com





Awaiting tracking # for my grey dial. 



aparezco said:


> On the subject of the Halios Universa winding:
> 
> I got mine recently. After a number of days with the watch I must say that, for me personally, this watch has the worst hand winding experience I have ever had with any watch by far. I cannot believe how unpleasant it is. In my opinion, this watch should have not been released having the hand winding be so "painful" - painful being the word that comes to mind when I hand wind this piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Just opened the box and stepped out to the patio. I'm stunned. This thing is unbelievable for the price. My wife has never expressed any interest in my watches but even she was like "that is gorgeous".
Winding isn't a struggle for me but it would be nice if the crown was larger or wider.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

92gli said:


> Just opened the box and stepped out to the patio. I'm stunned. This thing is unbelievable for the price. My wife has never expressed any interest in my watches but even she was like "that is gorgeous".
> Winding isn't a struggle for me but it would be nice if the crown was larger or wider.
> View attachment 15849090
> 
> View attachment 15849091


Yay
Wife approved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

EHV said:


> Maybe this can help those with handwinding issues. I have seen some recommed this for the Speedmaster with it's small,recessed crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, they make a tool for everything.....!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

92gli said:


> Just opened the box and stepped out to the patio. I'm stunned. This thing is unbelievable for the price. My wife has never expressed any interest in my watches but even she was like "that is gorgeous".
> Winding isn't a struggle for me but it would be nice if the crown was larger or wider.
> View attachment 15849090
> 
> View attachment 15849091


looks great! wear it in good health.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Sized. 7" wrist. Goldilocks fit. Clasp seems smaller in real life than it did in pics I saw; no complaint there. This watch humiliates most of the 2k+ watches I've had. The only thing I wouldn't rank it above is the 2nd gen planet ocean (which I'd still have if the adjustable clasp mod was known at the time I sold it).


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

92gli said:


> Sized. 7" wrist. Goldilocks fit. Clasp seems smaller in real life than it did in pics I saw; no complaint there. This watch humiliates most of the 2k+ watches I've had. The only thing I wouldn't rank it above is the 2nd gen planet ocean (which I'd still have if the adjustable clasp mod was known at the time I sold it).
> View attachment 15849434


Agreed. Clasp is much smaller than I thought it was going to be. Not a problem for me. Lots to love about this watch.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Umm, so I have a problem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Umm, so I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is one running slow or one running fast?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Artbrz said:


> Is one running slow or one running fast?


No running issues. I wanted one and got two instead.. That's the issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> No running issues. I wanted one and got two instead.. That's the issue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I would take one if it was bathyl blue. ?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

That's a great problem to have.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Umm, so I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking that a grey and pastel would make a great summer/winter duo.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Hammermountain said:


> I was actually thinking that a grey and pastel would make a great summer/winter duo.


That's a great idea.. I am Finding it hard to chose one.. each are so unique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

The grey is my favourite! How's the winding situation?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Stiff, but manageable.. I think the grey is more matte than gloss imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea! The grey will go with so many straps. It would good with a yellow nato for the summer.









I got this yellow Erika's for my grey Uni (that I'm still waiting to order) would also go with the Bahama that I'm hoping to get later with the Gen IV!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea! The grey will go with so many straps. It would good with a yellow nato for the summer.
> View attachment 15851112
> 
> 
> I got this yellow Erika's for my grey Uni (that I'm still waiting to order) would also go with the Bahama that I'm hoping to get later with the Gen IV!


I got that Erika.. will try that grey on that tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroEffect (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for these details - how many removable links are there in total on the bracelet?



Watchmac said:


> On a side note, the bracelet estimates on the website are (imo) conservative, as the watch fits on my 15 cm (slightly less than 6") wrist tighter than I would probably want it (yay microadjust!). I removed 6 links and at the shortest microadjust it's a bit tight, so I'll loosen it up a bit . The winding seems to be getting better day by day. We'll see where it's at after a week.
> 
> Photos are at the tightest microadjust setting
> 
> ...


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

7. I took 3 out yesterday and there's 4 left


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

reluctantsnowman said:


> No running issues. I wanted one and got two instead.. That's the issue
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm tempted to buy a gray one on the next round. My wife didn't even object when I said it. I think she's eyeing up my blue one..


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

92gli said:


> I'm tempted to buy a gray one on the next round. My wife didn't even object when I said it. I think she's eyeing up my blue one..


Same here.. the only reason I have grey left is cause she likes the blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I've noticed a trend with the Universa - it seems universally wife-approved. Jason may be onto something.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I've noticed a trend with the Universa - it seems universally wife-approved. Jason may be onto something.


The pastel color and aquamarine in Doxa tend to be loved by the spouses. I have seen them being an entryway Into the brand for some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

Any insights when a new batch will be available?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Umm, so I have a problem
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally understand you... problem indeed!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

aparezco said:


> I totally understand you... problem indeed!
> 
> View attachment 15851280


Glad I went with gray.. your combo is even bigger problem than mine.. I can never part with those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Out for a rip through the gears earlier


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Does anyone have both the Fairwind and the Universa? I'd love to hear some comparisons.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

92gli said:


> Out for a rip through the gears earlier
> View attachment 15851421
> 
> View attachment 15851426


You need the Bahama yellow to match


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

aparezco said:


> I totally understand you... problem indeed!
> 
> View attachment 15851280


I can easily solve your problem guys 
I love how the bathyal blue looks in your picture by the way. It makes me think that a fumé dial might work fantastically with the Universa (as a more dressy iteration).


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Such great photos of universas! Congrats to all.

I'm really liking the blue after seeing them out and about now. I'm due to get my grey but I'm wondering if I made the wrong decision.

I don't have a grey watch and I really liked the Seaforth grey. It does look like the grey on the Universa is quite different.

blue vs grey, thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Histrionics said:


> Does anyone have both the Fairwind and the Universa? I'd love to hear some comparisons.


I do, ill post some pics tomorrow. The bracelet is the same. The universa is thinner because of the movement and smaller because of the lack of bezel


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> Does anyone have both the Fairwind and the Universa? I'd love to hear some comparisons.


I'm more partial towards the Universa because I like field watches over dive watches. Like the other person said the Universa is thinner. When it sits on the wrist the bottom of the case disappear and all you see is the mid case and above.
As previously mentioned for the last few pages the crown action is not as good as the Fairwind. It also doesn't help the the crown has less surface area than on the Universa.
As far as the case I love the Universa for the intricate surfaces.


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> I'm more partial towards the Universa because I like field watches over dive watches. Like the other person said the Universa is thinner. When it sits on the wrist the bottom of the case disappear and all you see is the mid case and above.
> As previously mentioned for the last few pages the crown action is not as good as the Fairwind. It also doesn't help the the crown has less surface area than on the Universa.
> As far as the case I love the Universa for the intricate surfaces.
> View attachment 15851625
> ...


I am so tempted to try to get a Fairwind in the next batch, but I have expenses ?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Straps look good on the Universa, I was thinking that the lug gap was going to be big but it is not at all, straps look great on the watch... good job Jason!


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

aparezco said:


> Straps look good on the Universa, I was thinking that the lug gap was going to be big but it is not at all, straps look great on the watch... good job Jason!
> 
> View attachment 15851671


Beauty! Great shot. Yeah, it was a good call from Jason to keep the spring bars relatively close to the case and have the lugs extending further. 
I ordered the grey but want the blue now  I'm a leather guy so, although I'm sure that the bracelet is amazing, seeing the Universa on a strap makes it even more interesting (to me). I think that it really enhances the shape and contrast of the case.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

NEWS FLASH: my pastell Uni winds smoothly! First it was tough but now after 2 weeks of use it has gotten really nice.
Pics are also nice


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Baramats said:


> NEWS FLASH: my pastell Uni winds smoothly! First it was tough but now after 2 weeks of use it has gotten really nice.
> Pics are nice


Very interesting... it needs a break in period then... VERY good to know! 
Thank you for this information


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> You need the Bahama yellow to match


That sounds like a fine idea. But what I really "need" is a matching Spa yellow Beat.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> I'm more partial towards the Universa because I like field watches over dive watches. Like the other person said the Universa is thinner. When it sits on the wrist the bottom of the case disappear and all you see is the mid case and above.
> As previously mentioned for the last few pages the crown action is not as good as the Fairwind. It also doesn't help the the crown has less surface area than on the Universa.
> As far as the case I love the Universa for the intricate surfaces.
> View attachment 15851625
> ...


I hadn't realized that the case back is thicker on the Fairwind. Must make it sit a lot higher on the wrist.

Are the bracelets interchangeable? Someone commented that the spring bar holes are in different spots, but my assumption is that that isn't true.

I'm thinking of getting a Fairwind and stashing the extra bracelet away for safe keeping.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> I hadn't realized that the case back is thicker on the Fairwind. Must make it sit a lot higher on the wrist.
> 
> Are the bracelets interchangeable? Someone commented that the spring bar holes are in different spots, but my assumption is that that isn't true.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Fairwind and stashing the extra bracelet away for safe keeping.


I thought of doing the same but it was just a pain to take off. Also the bracelets are so comfortable I decided to just leave it on.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Received gray yesterday.

Winds very nicely out of the box. Smooth with a tad of resistance. I was expecting something crazy in that regard but I am pleasantly surprised.

Thoughts: I owned a Blue Ring and regret selling it as it was terrific in every regard but this............is next level. He has really upped his game and this is truly incredible for a watch under 1K and it puts Halios at the top of the microbrand heap, one of the Holy Trinity of Micro's along with Monta and.... I'm still undecided for #3 

Design, execution, finishing, QC, CS are all incredible to me and the pouch it comes in is the best one that I've encountered so far.

Bracelet is silk and as comfortable as my OP 39 and Monta Triumph for comparison sake. The screws are quality and have larger heads than most and are so easy to size. None of those tiny, soft, small screws that get stuck in or out to deal with, (geez, I just read that back.....oy 

I have no issue with the thickness of the clasp. I will always trade the on the fly adjustment for some thickness and besides, the only real way to get the clasp that much thinner is to go with a lesser quality clasp with micro adjust holes or Butterfly clasp and we all know how that would go over!

My final thought? Never miss another Halios release.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

EHV said:


> Received gray yesterday.
> 
> Winds very nicely out of the box. Smooth with a tad of resistance. I was expecting something crazy in that regard but I am pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Thoughts: I owned a Blue Ring and regret selling it as it was terrific in every regard but this............is next level. He has really upped his game and this is truly incredible for a watch under 1K and it puts Halios at the top of the microbrand heap, one of the Holy Trinity of Micro's along with Monta and.... I'm still undecided for #3


My holy trinity = Monta, Halios, Oak and Oscar
No particular order


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Artbrz said:


> My holy trinity = Monta, Halios, Oak and Oscar
> No particular order


I'd put Tourby in there based on the Lawless diver. That said, serious question, what's so special about Oak and Oscar? The watches look ordinary to me on the webpage with an elevated price tag, but I've never handled one in person. How's the quality?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I'd put Tourby in there based on the Lawless diver. That said, serious question, what's so special about Oak and Oscar? The watches look ordinary to me on the webpage with an elevated price tag, but I've never handled one in person. How's the quality?


That's exactly why I like it. It looks very ordinary. It's reliable and keeps really good time (+0.75 spd). It's an everyday watch that goes with everything casual. If you look at it more closely the brush work is flawless. There's a discussion on the crown action on the thread, when you wind the crown on the Olmsted you can barely feel resistance. It's like trying to cut through a bubble type of resistance. There's no noise from winding the crown. It's better than my Monta. The crown also doesn't have that wiggle, it solid. The Olmsted bracelet feels more solid but the clasp sucks. The most awesome part is Chase. He responds within the same day, even within the same hour or within 1 business day (emailed late Saturday and received an email Monday AM). Customer communication is top notch.
To be honest I wear the oak and Oscar 5 out of the 7 day. I guess you just need to see it and feel it in person.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Color/size comparison:


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

aparezco said:


> Color/size comparison:
> 
> View attachment 15853635


Whoa! Love the pic. My next watch after SF is either going to be a 925 or bb58 blue.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

aparezco said:


> Color/size comparison:
> 
> View attachment 15853635


Can you compare the two and give some insight on how the bb58 wears.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

So the winding is definitely getting a little easier each day. I haven't seen it mentioned here, but I was wondering if anyone else disliked the sharp part of the lug that sticks out past the bracelet. I've managed to get it caught on sleeves, and it is kind of sharp when just playing with the watch.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

EHV said:


> Received gray yesterday.
> 
> Winds very nicely out of the box. Smooth with a tad of resistance. I was expecting something crazy in that regard but I am pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing this review, never miss another Halios release amen !


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

I've received some interest regarding how I was able to remove all of the screwable links on the 6oclock side of the bracelet, so I'll copy paste my answer here for anyone interested:

-

Hey, the last link is secured to the clasp with a friction fit pin, very similar to the pin and collars used in other Seikos. You can remove it with a regular pin vice.

Once it's removed, you can take out that link. However, this is where things get tricky because the regular bracelet permanent link's hole isn't large enough to accommodate that pin when you mate it with the clasp. Using a dremel and a very small drill bit, I reamed out the hole and made it just large enough for the pin to pass through. It's soft metal so a brand new sharp bit will pass through like butter. It only needs to be enlarged a hair.

There seems to be more than one person with this issue so I might take some photos tomorrow and provide a more detailed guide for others. I thought I was the only one!

-


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> That's a great idea.. I am Finding it hard to chose one.. each are so unique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking the same thing. Definitely different enough to have both in the collection. I'm considering whether to try and get a pastel/grey duo or if I'd rather have a fairwind to complement the grey Universa that, fingers crossed, will arrive next week.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Whats the deal on how to get the white version? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jam3s121 said:


> Whats the deal on how to get the white version? I don't see it on the website.


the initial run was very limited.....like 20 or so

will be back with greater availability in 3-4 months


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

james.mae said:


> I've received some interest regarding how I was able to remove all of the screwable links on the 6oclock side of the bracelet, so I'll copy paste my answer here for anyone interested:
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Interesting! I was able to accomplish the same without needing to file/dremel things down.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jason's decision to make the lug holes further inward on the lugs was really great to minimize strap gap that is so prevalent with longer lugs.


----------



## james.mae (Mar 8, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Interesting! I was able to accomplish the same without needing to file/dremel things down.


Hm, that is interesting. It's probably down to manufacturing tolerances then, because on mine the pin just barely did not slide into the hole. A literal hair's width was needed to be enlarged out oft he hole.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

First time in two weeks I'm wearing something other than the universa. Feels weird... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15854947
> 
> 
> Jason's decision to make the lug holes further inward on the lugs was really great to minimize strap gap that is so prevalent with longer lugs.


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

aparezco said:


> View attachment 15855565


Beautiful! That's a 39mm Explorer right?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Beautiful! That's a 39mm Explorer right?


Yes it is, it's the recently discontinued 39mm


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

aparezco said:


> View attachment 15855565


Damn the blue looks good.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are some rough comparison photos with Seaforth Gen 2.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Baramats said:


> NEWS FLASH: my pastell Uni winds smoothly! First it was tough but now after 2 weeks of use it has gotten really nice.
> Pics are also nice


Lies...I thought to myself. Then after 2.5 weeks it finally happened. Smooth winding. That's it, I'm getting the blue one too. This is great watch!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Lies...I thought to myself. Then after 2.5 weeks it finally happened. Smooth winding. That's it, I'm getting the blue one too. This is great watch!


Yeah it does get somewhat better over time. Not perfect, but at least a little better. And I expect some individual watches have it worse than others.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15854947
> 
> 
> Jason's decision to make the lug holes further inward on the lugs was really great to minimize strap gap that is so prevalent with longer lugs.


100% agree. The Fairwind is the same way and, as much as I like it on the bracelet, it looks really good with straps too.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey folks,

I just received my grey - and while I do think the watch is pretty incredible; I think grey was the wrong choice for me. Is there anyone interested in trading a Pastel for my Grey? It’s so tempting to wear it, but all I’ve done is size the bracelet and try it on. I wanted the pastel from day one but I missed the email and only had grey to choose from. 

I’m in Canada if anyone is interested. Not sure if I can bring myself to sell this yet, and I may change my mind - but for now I’m not wearing it and wanted to check with the members here.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

mrcopps said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just received my grey - and while I do think the watch is pretty incredible; I think grey was the wrong choice for me. Is there anyone interested in trading a Pastel for my Grey? It's so tempting to wear it, but all I've done is size the bracelet and try it on. I wanted the pastel from day one but I missed the email and only had grey to choose from.
> 
> ...


You are gonna be hard pressed to find someone willing to let their pastel go.. just nutso craze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Received shipping for my Pastel! More Universa!!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Dinner table lume last night. Be careful when attempting this as onlookers may think you're taking a pic of your bits


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

This thing 😍 Pool water-


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

92gli said:


> This thing ? Pool water-
> View attachment 15858749
> 
> View attachment 15858750


Coming from Pastel Blue, you're making me jealous!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

92gli said:


> This thing ? Pool water-
> View attachment 15858749
> 
> View attachment 15858750


I'm itching to buy a watch and this pic is not helping. ?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Very, very cool


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Very happy with mine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm order #6518 (Pastel Blue) and still nothing... anyone else out there still waiting...?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Someone said the gray can show a bit of a brown tone sometimes. I didn't believe it but this pic from IG confirms it. Pretty cool


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks nicer than the Monta to me for less than half the price.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Looks nicer than the Monta to me for less than half the price.


Definitely looks more unique. Have heard much about Monta's great quality and value, but their designs have generally been bleh for me. I guess that is what the masses want though... inoffensive.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

aparezco said:


> View attachment 15855565


Nice comparison. The Halios does it more for me looks-wise, gotta say. The Rolex movement is better, but at serious cost (both up-front and over time).


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

EHV said:


> Thoughts: I owned a Blue Ring and regret selling it as it was terrific in every regard but this............is next level. He has really upped his game and this is truly incredible for a watch under 1K and it puts Halios at the top of the microbrand heap, one of the Holy Trinity of Micro's along with Monta and.... I'm still undecided for #3


It's gotta be Ming.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The Pastel is so nice I might keep both?!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice! What are you gonna do when the SF comes with it's new design 😂?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

This ended up being the keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

This thing is awesome.


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

92gli said:


> Someone said the gray can show a bit of a brown tone sometimes. I didn't believe it but this pic from IG confirms it. Pretty cool
> View attachment 15863357


What's going on with the date alignment on this Monta? It's 3 AM/PM


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Just to add to what someone said earlier in this thread - the handwinding action on my Universa has become MUCH smoother/softer.


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)

conrad227 said:


> I'm order #6518 (Pastel Blue) and still nothing... anyone else out there still waiting...?


#6521 here, Jason assured me last Friday that it would be shipped this week.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

This bracelet is outstanding. Super comfy, and the end-link design makes it conform perfectly to the wrist instead of protruding (**** yes). Sure, I'd prefer a small folding clasp for aesthetic purposes, but without the micro adjust it would be far less comfy.

Also, the winding is pretty decent. Maybe not buttery smooth, but way better than I thought it would be.

All in all, this one's here to stay and my Speedy is about to get a new nato strap as its bracelet all of a sudden seems particularly bulky and difficult to get a good size with.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

Im looking for a pastel blue universa for my mother as a Mother's Day present, I'm not sure if that color will still be released in the upcoming batches, if anyone is willing to sell one please let me know thank you!!!!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Shiny-Lights said:


> Im looking for a pastel blue universa for my mother as a Mother's Day present, I'm not sure if that color will still be released in the upcoming batches, if anyone is willing to sell one please let me know thank you!!!!


Thats a great idea actually. My wife likes the pastel color and I know some folks here said the same about their SO. Good luck, you might want to try posting a WTB (just be wary of the scamsters)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry for the low res high compression upload.

I'll just say that the Halios holds its own really well against what is more entry level GS. The GS Markers are not black but so highly polished that they seem to reflect black when sunlight hits it. Both have lume that just lights up at the slightest provocation.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I am considering trading this for the dark blue dial. Not sure yet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alright last one for the day


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

aka Tucker said:


> #6521 here, Jason assured me last Friday that it would be shipped this week.


Sweet. Just got notification of pickup in BC. should be here in Taipei on Tuesday...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I really want to try some NATO's on this thing but the bracelet is just soooooo good.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15865994
> 
> 
> I am considering trading this for the dark blue dial. Not sure yet


I wouldn't mind trading my grey for this. I know you said Dark dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15865994
> 
> 
> I am considering trading this for the dark blue dial. Not sure yet


I apologize for asking but is that a pastel blue or a white color universa???? I'm sorry I honestly can't tell the difference lol


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Thats a great idea actually. My wife likes the pastel color and I know some folks here said the same about their SO. Good luck, you might want to try posting a WTB (just be wary of the scamsters)


Wait how do you differentiate who's the scammers? I'm a bit confused


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Shiny-Lights said:


> Wait how do you differentiate who's the scammers? I'm a bit confused


I just look up post history. Owners tend to wax poetic about their watches with pics and texts. Scammers usually have no posts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I just look up post history. Owners tend to wax poetic about their watches with pics and texts. Scammers usually have no posts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you!!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shiny-Lights said:


> I apologize for asking but is that a pastel blue or a white color universa???? I'm sorry I honestly can't tell the difference lol


Selenic Silver Universa....not pastel


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Selenic Silver Universa....not pastel


so there were 4 colors upon the release of first batch?? I wonder which colors will return on the upcoming releases, did Jason mention any?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shiny-Lights said:


> so there were 4 colors upon the release of first batch?? I wonder which colors will return on the upcoming releases, did Jason mention any?


My understanding is all 4 for the second batch


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> My understanding is all 4 for the second batch


omg yes!!!!!!!!!!! thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> My understanding is all 4 for the second batch





Shiny-Lights said:


> omg yes!!!!!!!!!!! thank you!!!!!!!!!!


I wouldn't be counting chickens, but this is the impression I had as well.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

Histrionics said:


> I wouldn't be counting chickens, but this is the impression I had as well.


I would be so happy if thats true omg!!!!!!! )))


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> My understanding is all 4 for the second batch


Jason said something somewhere about the Pastel Blue & Selenic Silver dials being included in the initial Universa release in small numbers (±100? and ±10? respectively). This was some kind of prototype or test. People got excited about these being limited production numbers and Jason tried to temper that potential panic (and possible flipping and profiteering) by saying that these two colors would be included in a future Universa release. So, yes, I think it's safe to assume that any future Universa release would have these colors.

But... I don't think he's said anything about the Bathyal Blue or Slate Grey being in a future Universa release. Given how he has avoided repeating colors (other than Pastel Blue) in the many Seaforth releases, I'd guess those colors won't be repeated.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jimsauer said:


> Jason said something somewhere about the Pastel Blue & Selenic Silver dials being included in the initial Universa release in small numbers (±100? and ±10? respectively). This was some kind of prototype or test. People got excited about these being limited production numbers and Jason tried to temper that potential panic (and possible flipping and profiteering) by saying that these two colors would be included in a future Universa release. So, yes, I think it's safe to assume that any future Universa release would have these colors.
> 
> But... I don't think he's said anything about the Bathyal Blue or Slate Grey being in a future Universa release. Given how he has avoided repeating colors (other than Pastel Blue) in the many Seaforth releases, I'd guess those colors won't be repeated.


Its doubtful that he does a release of just pastel and silver.....as cool as they are, the traditional more conservative grey and blue will always outsell it. Maybe he introduces a new color(s). He has long hinted at a purple dial SF maybe he does it with the Universa?

He hasn't completely avoided repeating colors either; sunburst blue made it for a a couple of iterations of Seaforth. The yellow is coming back for Seaforth IV. Abyss Blue also was there for 2 series of the Seaforth.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

At this moment I'm planning on ordering a gray one in the next release. But if he doesn't order more gray dials and does a different color, I wouldn't mind if it was black.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

jimsauer said:


> Jason said something somewhere about the Pastel Blue & Selenic Silver dials being included in the initial Universa release in small numbers (±100? and ±10? respectively). This was some kind of prototype or test. People got excited about these being limited production numbers and Jason tried to temper that potential panic (and possible flipping and profiteering) by saying that these two colors would be included in a future Universa release. So, yes, I think it's safe to assume that any future Universa release would have these colors.
> 
> But... I don't think he's said anything about the Bathyal Blue or Slate Grey being in a future Universa release. Given how he has avoided repeating colors (other than Pastel Blue) in the many Seaforth releases, I'd guess those colors won't be repeated.


I know he has previously mentioned his preference for launching new colours once the current colour runs are complete.

That said, generally he has removed watches from the website listings when they were no longer going to be available in the future.

The fact that the Bathyal Blue and the Grey are both still listed on the website leads me to believe that these will become available at some point in the future again.

But like I said earlier, I wouldn't be counting chickens.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to be corrected, but I believe this is still considered series 1 of the Universa. It has just been broken up into smaller "batches" of assembly. Meaning all the dials for this series have already been made. So the pastel and silver which were low volume for the series are likely gone or in tiny numbers and likely not readily available for later series 1 bathes. Once this series is complete, which is now mostly grey and dark blue, then there will likely be a series 2, and that's where we could see colour changes or retention. Hard to say when a series 2 would happen. It's conceivable that it is already in the works behind the scenes and may run close on the heels of series 1. Or certainly there could be a much longer lag. Especially if a series 2 fairwind or seaforth series 4 slots in first.

As always with Halios, hard to predict.

Enjoy your universas! I am vicariously.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The dial, thinness of the case, hand winding, make the Universa totally different and unique for the brand. I really am impressed.


----------



## Megamar88 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pretty embarrassing question, but the Universa is my first steel bracelet. How do I remove links from it? Do I unscrew them? Or do I knock them out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Megamar88 said:


> Pretty embarrassing question, but the Universa is my first steel bracelet. How do I remove links from it? Do I unscrew them? Or do I knock them out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unscrew

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Unscrew
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


 Really, yes.. it is that simple. A small screwdriver and it works.. @Megamar88 - Let us know how it goes.. Good luck


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Megamar88 said:


> Pretty embarrassing question, but the Universa is my first steel bracelet. How do I remove links from it? Do I unscrew them? Or do I knock them out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not an embarrassing question at all. What would be embarrassing is to knock them out without asking 
The links are screwed.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

I am sure I’ve missed it, but what is the dial diameter on these?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Thirdgenbird said:


> I am sure I've missed it, but what is the dial diameter on these?


I would say very roughly 30mm


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

-3 sec in some 53 hours.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I knocked off those sharp points on the end of the clasp with a miniature file last night. Looks rough in this extreme close-up but it's invisible from the other side.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hammermountain said:


> -3 sec in some 53 hours.
> View attachment 15868912


What's your wrist size?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

As mentioned, screw links. Very easy, one sided and no Loctite to warm up for first or get in the way for me. Just take your time and maybe put a piece of tape next to where you are using the screwdriver if you are afraid to scratch a link or worse.

Check YouTube tutorials on single screw link bracelets to get the hang. Thankfully the screws are of good quality, not nasty soft and a decent size to work with.

I used a 1.5mm screwdriver and it fit the slot very well.



Megamar88 said:


> Pretty embarrassing question, but the Universa is my first steel bracelet. How do I remove links from it? Do I unscrew them? Or do I knock them out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Hasn't left my wrist yet. Pretty much the same as the rest of my pics, sitting at a red light, but what the hell...








And a lume pic I took after some drinks the other night


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately the angle doesn't show a lot of detail but this is an alligator strap. Universa actually pull this off decently.


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

Hammermountain said:


> -3 sec in some 53 hours.
> View attachment 15868912


You lucked out. I'm -5 seconds/day!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Has anyone put the Pastel on straps yet? I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap made for it, but I need some inspiration. The dial colour is a bit tricky to match and it hasn't gone well with much that I've tried it with. Looks good on brown though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Histrionics said:


> Has anyone put the Pastel on straps yet? I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap made for it, but I need some inspiration. The dial colour is a bit tricky to match and it hasn't gone well with much that I've tried it with. Looks good on brown though.


I'd go dark blue leather or medium to dark grey canvas.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> Has anyone put the Pastel on straps yet? I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap made for it, but I need some inspiration. The dial colour is a bit tricky to match and it hasn't gone well with much that I've tried it with. Looks good on brown though.


I like this one from Delugs, their "Brown Waxy Slim" model.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> Has anyone put the Pastel on straps yet? I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap made for it, but I need some inspiration. The dial colour is a bit tricky to match and it hasn't gone well with much that I've tried it with. Looks good on brown though.


I tried this British racing green a while ago. It was actually really good, but I will keep it for the blue Uni.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What's your wrist size?


Like 6,2 ish. Bracelet fits superb


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hammermountain said:


> Like 6,2 ish. Bracelet fits superb


Yea I have a 6.25 so that's how it'll look I'm guessing on mine also. Looks good on you! I'm going for the grey also (IF it ever comes lol)!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

mistertran510 said:


> I like this one from Delugs, their "Brown Waxy Slim" model.
> 
> View attachment 15870398


I think this is the colours that I'm thinking about. I think the white stitching goes well with the indices. Might get one with padding though. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Baramats said:


> I tried this British racing green a while ago. It was actually really good, but I will keep it for the blue Uni.
> View attachment 15870489
> 
> View attachment 15870490


I wouldn't have thought about green but that's really cool. I get vintage vibes from that.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> I wouldn't have thought about green but that's really cool. I get vintage vibes from that.


I find the pastel blue super hard to match to anything other than the bracelet actually. It is such a washed out color that it just disapears if the band is to colorful. I have also tried blue straps but it is hard to get it right. But we keep on trying


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I have yet to take my Bathyal blue off this great bracelet, but I've begin to think about it. Love to see what you guys have done with straps for this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

warsh said:


> I have yet to take my Bathyal blue off this great bracelet, but I've begin to think about it. Love to see what you guys have done with straps for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think an Erika's MN Trident with the white line down the middle would look sick. Will be nice and comfortable for the summer as well.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

warsh said:


> I have yet to take my Bathyal blue off this great bracelet, but I've begin to think about it. Love to see what you guys have done with straps for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic!

I took mine off the bracelet for a few hours, but quickly came back to it. The bracelet, I've realized, is one of my most enjoyable aspects of this watch.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Baramats said:


> I find the pastel blue super hard to match to anything other than the bracelet actually. It is such a washed out color that it just disapears if the band is to colorful. I have also tried blue straps but it is hard to get it right. But we keep on trying


This won't be a popular opinion but I actually think the bracelet washes out the dial on the Pastel Blue a bit. And I love the bracelet (including the clasp).

So I think my plan is to get either a Bathyal Fairwind or Universa in addition to my Pastel Universa, so that I can keep the Pastel on a strap and the Bathyal on the bracelet.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

On the topic of straps... these aren't all good combos but I did this for my review to get a better idea of what colors might work and what might not:


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> On the topic of straps... these aren't all good combos but I did this for my review to get a better idea of what colors might work and what might not:


I like #1 and #6.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I think an Erika's MN Trident with the white line down the middle would look sick. Will be nice and comfortable for the summer as well.


Here is a good combo with BAthyl Blue


----------



## Watchmac (Jan 16, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> On the topic of straps... these aren't all good combos but I did this for my review to get a better idea of what colors might work and what might not:


The two sail cloths, I think #4 and #5 look good imo. I have one close to #5...may give it a try. Did you need springbar tweezers to remove the bracelet? Or did you get by ok on just the springbar pick?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Watchmac said:


> The two sail cloths, I think #4 and #5 look good imo. I have one close to #5...may give it a try. Did you need springbar tweezers to remove the bracelet? Or did you get by ok on just the springbar pick?


I manage with a spring bar pick, but it's not easy. If you want to do it right and avoid scratches, I recommend the tweezers!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Figured the grey would be too muted to feel like a proper summer watch, but luckily I was wrong. Uni feels right at home on the beach


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

If anyone is into teal / pastel blue / similar dials, here is my newly acquired Visitor Duneshore Shallows in teal next to the Uni. Very different aesthetics, but solid watches.

The Universa is on a Nomad Watch Works strap, fyi.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

[IMG said:


> https://i.ibb.co/gV9sTsw/halios-universa-pastel-blue-watch-beansandbezels-09-9-39-48-PM.jpg[/IMG]


I like the grey tropic. 

Let's the dial sing


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I like the grey tropic.
> 
> Let's the dial sing


I agree! I also have a grey leather that it looks great on. I'll take some pictures on it next week.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lume on this thing is serious! Just walked inside from a not particularly sunny day&#8230;.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

If anybody is on the fence about their pastel Uni I'd love to buy it!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> If anybody is on the fence about their pastel Uni I'd love to buy it!


I think there are some on ebay. Someone posted a sale this week? Did you try a WTB?


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

johnnywash1 said:


> If anybody is on the fence about their pastel Uni I'd love to buy it!


same here


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The Bathyal really lightens up in direct sunlight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

*Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven

Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you










*PRE-ORDERS ANYONE???*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven
> 
> Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you
> 
> *PRE-ORDERS ANYONE???*


Give it a rest man. Becase someone found value in this watch at $240 more than retail ($735+25 shippping to USA) should be no concern for you. Zero, its not your money. This is obviously a touch point for you and it isnt getting solved by anyone on this board. There is one guy that can make the process ammenable to you and he lives in Canada. Might want to hit him up.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven
> 
> Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you
> 
> ...


And what did I have to do with this again?

Jeez man, you're on every Halios thread whining about this stuff at least a couple of times a week. If the Halios reality is too hard for you to accept, move on. This isn't insulin, and this isn't the only brand out there. And taking jabs at folks that did get one is shameful on your part. Take it up with Jason if you have issues with the way he runs his business.

Also why not tag @D6AMIA6N and ask him what color Ferrari he bought with that staggering $240 of profit.

FYI: The next time you plan on throwing a pity party for yourself, count me out.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven
> 
> Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you
> 
> ...


Am sorry, I completely missed the point you are trying to make here. And why are you tagging @singularityseven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven
> 
> Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you
> 
> ...


Oh man, I love whiners like this guy who likes to **** post on everyone else's posts just because he didn't get something he wanted. Like the rest of us have the ability to do something about it. If you don't like the process, voice your concern to the appropriate person. You are acting like this is the only watch that's unobtainable and selling 'way over' retail. No one on here, especially not Universa owners, are going to give a flip after a point. Know what I mean? Time to drop the whining maybe...... go over the the Rolex thread and give them all a lecture instead ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Just calling things out things as I see it.
Looks like I hit a nerve, and you're saying I take it too seriously (insulting me)..read what you wrote...insulin...dude..you ok? IS that where you were going to put your $200 Seaforth Deposit, on a new Ferrari? Good luck.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> you're saying I take it too seriously


Yes, that is what I think.

Just to add some context:
1. A few weeks ago we disagreed on how we believe Jason should run his business. I said I don't like pre-orders and you said you do.
2. A few days ago you insinuated that I received some kind of special treatment because I have a review blog, and that my review of the Universa somehow benefited Halios in return. I took it as compliment, because Halios doesn't need a nobody like me to help them market a tremendously popular watch. But that is false.
3. Today you tag me in a WUS member's sales post while being condescending towards my response to (2) from a few days ago.

So yes, I'm taking it seriously because you're making this about me. If you have problems with Halios, here is someone that can help - [email protected]


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Yes, that is what I think.
> 
> Just to add some context:
> 1. A few weeks ago we disagreed on how we believe Jason should run his business. I said I don't like pre-orders and you said you do.
> ...


I tagged you so you would see the sale. It's not about you. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I tagged you so you would see the sale. It's not about you. Thanks for the info though!


Why not tag the rest of us? I feel left out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish I had the sense to sell my Universa for hundreds more then I paid. Unfortunately I like the watch too much to be able to think straight. Same goes for my seaforth. They both make me financially stoopid. 



Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven
> 
> Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you
> *PRE-ORDERS ANYONE???*


It's not 300 over. And he may have sold it for less than what's posted.
Whats your time worth? you probably could have bought that one if your time spent arguing was spent working instead.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> *Congratulations On this sale making $300USD over msrp!! Another fortunate person who "Wrestled" his way through... *@singularityseven
> 
> Just to sell one brand new in a box...I rest my case. Thank you
> 
> ...


Dude I also wanted a pastel uni but this is too much...... how can you even post something like this......


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

The Universa deserves its name. True GADA for me, I'm sure it can fit a lot of different situations, styles, and types of physics. It is also so comfortable, I have a tiny 6.25 weirdly shaped wrist and I didn't manage to fail this watch. The bracelet is also amazing, the clasp size wasn't a problem for me. I usually hate bracelets and it took a lot of convincing from my wife (she hates bracelets even more than me) to make me take it off, it is so comfortable, easy to adjust, and just good looking. I found the bracelet very easy to remove (I'm used to long fights with Seiko and Longines Conquest).
Here are few pics in different lighting conditions.
At the moment the combo is a true grey-on-grey understatement (Vario epsom. Also tried it on tropic but didn't like it).
But I was considering a taupe Fluco. Did anyone try it on a taupe strap by any chance?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

SebM said:


> The Universa deserves its name. True GADA for me, I'm sure it can fit a lot of different situations, styles, and types of physics. It is also so comfortable, I have a tiny 6.25 weirdly shaped wrist and I didn't manage to fail this watch. The bracelet is also amazing, the clasp size wasn't a problem for me. I usually hate bracelets and it took a lot of convincing from my wife (she hates bracelets even more than me) to make me take it off, it is so comfortable, easy to adjust, and just good looking. I found the bracelet very easy to remove (I'm used to long fights with Seiko and Longines Conquest).
> Here are few pics in different lighting conditions.
> At the moment the combo is a true grey-on-grey understatement (Vario epsom. Also tried it on tropic but didn't like it).
> But I was considering a taupe Fluco. Did anyone try it on a taupe strap by any chance?
> ...


Awesome, man! Looks superb on the grey strap. Haven't tested on a taupe strap yet but that combo has been on my mind. Should work really well. Still up in the air whether suede or a full-stitched leather is the way to go though.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SebM said:


> The Universa deserves its name. True GADA for me, I'm sure it can fit a lot of different situations, styles, and types of physics. It is also so comfortable, I have a tiny 6.25 weirdly shaped wrist and I didn't manage to fail this watch. The bracelet is also amazing, the clasp size wasn't a problem for me. I usually hate bracelets and it took a lot of convincing from my wife (she hates bracelets even more than me) to make me take it off, it is so comfortable, easy to adjust, and just good looking. I found the bracelet very easy to remove (I'm used to long fights with Seiko and Longines Conquest).
> Here are few pics in different lighting conditions.
> At the moment the combo is a true grey-on-grey understatement (Vario epsom. Also tried it on tropic but didn't like it).
> But I was considering a taupe Fluco. Did anyone try it on a taupe strap by any chance?
> ...


Looks phenomenal on that grey strap. That's a real winner.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

May not be the first option in the strap arsenal but on this crocodile strap the Universa makes for a very decent dress watch option. Gives it a very vintage aesthetic.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> May not be the first option in the strap arsenal but on this crocodile strap the Universa makes for a very decent dress watch option. Gives it a very vintage aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 15875870


Every time I start thinking I need to sell off all my affordables and be happy living with a small collection of mid-tier pieces I come across a post like this on WUS. There are just too many quality, cool affordable pieces to resist. I need to stay off WUS!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I don’t really have anything to add. I used ApplePay that’s the secret. 

I’m happy a grateful customer will get the watch they desire. I’ve been on both sides as well, paid over MSRP to get my BB58 Navy a few days after release. 

It is what it is.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brianinCA said:


> Every time I start thinking I need to sell off all my affordables and be happy living with a small collection of mid-tier pieces I come across a post like this on WUS. There are just too many quality, cool affordable pieces to resist. I need to stay off WUS!


Thank you !


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I don't really have anything to add. I used ApplePay that's the secret.
> 
> I'm happy a grateful customer will get the watch they desire. I've been on both sides as well, paid over MSRP to get my BB58 Navy a few days after release.
> 
> It is what it is.


You didn't have to explain your reasoning, but thank you for the bit about Apple Pay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Current two watch collection


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Current two watch collection
> 
> View attachment 15876298


Solid duo 

You always do a great job keeping it lean.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

trf2271 said:


> Current two watch collection
> 
> View attachment 15876298


you really can't do much better than that. You can pay more but probably wont get better that those two.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey, all,

Just got my watch yesterday here in Taiwan. Very pleased. I put some side-by-sides below (smallest circumference to largest) for you all to compare (and I guess so I could show off the competition). I am too clumsy to tangle with bracelet adjustment on my own so I put it on this funky NATO for now.

This is definitely a top five watch for me for now, maybe even top three behind the GS and Ming.

OP34 114200 Black dial 









BB36 (blue dial) 









Chrono Tokyo Silver Bullseye 









Ming Slate 17.06 









SBGV245


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Works rather well with grey nato. Of course, Uni went back to the bracelet after this photo was taken, but still.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FYI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huckberry Green, nice!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green is the new pastel? Wanna see pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> Current two watch collection


That is pretty impressive, not only for taste in great watches but the restraint.

I have too many and sometimes play mental exercises of trimming down to 6 and I still find that too difficult!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's certainly bound to cause a raucous.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Histrionics said:


> Well that's certainly bound to cause a raucous.


😂


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I had a Roldorf green Seaforth aways back.










Jason definitely leans DARK when he goes green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I had a Roldorf green Seaforth aways back.
> 
> Jason definitely leans DARK when he goes green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point, the Seaforth bronze green was quite dark too

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The green is lovely. 

Though I admit I am bit surprised Halios partnered with Huckberry on release batch, with the usual independence HALIOS has
Shown till now. 

I’m not saying it’s good or bad. Just different.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The green is lovely.
> 
> Though I admit I am bit surprised Halios partnered with Huckberry on release batch, with the usual independence HALIOS has
> Shown till now.
> ...


It's probably a relief not to have to answer all of the shipping and delivery and possible return communications. Not to mention payment


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Though I admit I am bit surprised Halios partnered with Huckberry on release batch, with the usual independence HALIOS has
> Shown till now.


Independence, excluding the Roldorf partnership...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Recently traded one of my pieces for sale for the Universa and a Seaforth. The Universa is a beautiful piece, but totally outside of my wheelhouse both in color and size.

I've been after a pastel Seaforth for a while to try the colorway out. I am truly impressed with the color of the Universa. But......... I'm not sure about the size. I'm usually wearing sport watches (Divers) and my only other small non-diver piece in my collection is my 39mm Explorer.

Here are some outside wrist shots. Still contemplating on the size. For reference, my wrist size is @ 7.5"































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

poptop said:


> Recently traded one of my pieces for sale for the Universa and a Seaforth. The Universa is a beautiful piece, but totally outside of my wheelhouse both in color and size.
> 
> I've been after a pastel Seaforth for a while to try the colorway out. I am truly impressed with the color of the Universa. But......... I'm not sure about the size. I'm usually wearing sport watches (Divers) and my only other small non-diver piece in my collection is my 39mm Explorer.
> 
> ...


It looks fine to me but I can see how it would feel small after wearing mostly divers. I'm kind of the same. I have a 7.25" wrist and the Universa is definitely the smallest I want to wear, regardless of how it may look on wrist. Your 39mm Explorer has some broad shouldered lugs that cause it to wear larger. The Universa is also really thin making the smallish effect even more pronounced.

My suggestion is to try it on a strap of some type and see if you get the same uncertainty. Sometimes a strap change can make a huge difference.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

poptop said:


> Recently traded one of my pieces for sale for the Universa and a Seaforth. The Universa is a beautiful piece, but totally outside of my wheelhouse both in color and size.
> 
> I've been after a pastel Seaforth for a while to try the colorway out. I am truly impressed with the color of the Universa. But......... I'm not sure about the size. I'm usually wearing sport watches (Divers) and my only other small non-diver piece in my collection is my 39mm Explorer.
> 
> ...


I mean, size preferences are obviously very subjective, but I think it looks spot on.

Solid pics btw.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> It looks fine to me but I can see how it would feel small after wearing mostly divers. I'm kind of the same. I have a 7.25" wrist and the Universa is definitely the smallest I want to wear, regardless of how it may look on wrist. Your 39mm Explorer has some broad shouldered lugs that cause it to wear larger. The Universa is also really thin making the smallish effect even more pronounced.
> 
> My suggestion is to try it on a strap of some type and see if you get the same uncertainty. Sometimes a strap change can make a huge difference.


You're absolutely correct on the Explorer. It does wear larger than 39mm. I think that's why I have a difficult time with finding a smaller sized piece that I'm comfortable with.

I tend to wear my pieces on single pass natos, but I'm going to wear the Universa on the bracelet for the next several days. I'm really surprised at the quality of the bracelet! I see several people complaining about the clasp, but I don't find it being an issue. The micro adjustment is really nice.

Thanks for the input

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Histrionics said:


> I mean, size preferences are obviously very subjective, but I think it looks spot on.
> 
> Solid pics btw.


Thanks for the input. I'm going to see if I can get used to the size. I really want to because 1) it's a beautiful piece and 2) I really want to try and pick up the silver Universa if it's offered on the next pre order.

Pics from cellphones have come a long way lol. Thanks for the compliment

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

poptop said:


> Recently traded one of my pieces for sale for the Universa and a Seaforth. The Universa is a beautiful piece, but totally outside of my wheelhouse both in color and size.
> 
> I've been after a pastel Seaforth for a while to try the colorway out. I am truly impressed with the color of the Universa. But......... I'm not sure about the size. I'm usually wearing sport watches (Divers) and my only other small non-diver piece in my collection is my 39mm Explorer.
> 
> ...


I think that you're right, it's faaaaar too small... Do you want to sell it to me?😁


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

SebM said:


> I think that you're right, it's faaaaar too small... Do you want to sell it to me?


Hahahaha Well.......... I'm going to wear it around at work (at my house lol) for the next several days and see how I feel after. The wife was surprised that I chose this colorway. She really likes it on me. She thinks it's totally different from all my other pieces (which it is)

If I decide not to keep it, you'll be the first one I'll reach out to and see if you're interested.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

boatswain said:


> The green is lovely.
> 
> Though I admit I am bit surprised Halios partnered with Huckberry on release batch, with the usual independence HALIOS has
> Shown till now.
> ...


I had no idea what Huckberry is. But I signed up to see the site. They carry some cool stuff. 
I suspect when they go on sale the blue and gray will be available for days while the green is going to make many people cry. 
I'm still thinking I want to add a gray one. Would be nice if the price is the same but the shipping is free since they're in the US. If they're marked up I'll wait for a used gray.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Huh... A destro uni. But that's not important. The crown is what has me worked up. This guy is in Vancouver and hinted that rolforf did the mods for him. I'd really like to have that crown...


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Bracelet got waay hot in the sun. So back on the nato it goes. May need to go nato shopping for some summery colors though. Thinking pink.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hammermountain said:


> Bracelet got waay hot in the sun. So back on the nato it goes. May need to go nato shopping for some summery colors though. Thinking pink.
> View attachment 15879662


bright colors will look great on the grey!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> bright colors will look great on the grey!


Think it will work really well! Will try to find a turquoise one too to match the seconds hand. I found myself wishing for a white dial though, should look so cool on striped or graphic natos


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

92gli said:


> Huh... A destro uni. But that's not important. The crown is what has me worked up. This guy is in Vancouver and hinted that rolforf did the mods for him. I'd really like to have that crown...
> View attachment 15879655


WAIT WAIT WAIT I thought the watch lume on universa is green?? How is this one blue?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shiny-Lights said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT I thought the watch lume on universa is green?? How is this one blue?


probably funny white balance on cell phone camera


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Getting used to the size...... maybe....... Either way, Great piece!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

poptop said:


> Getting used to the size...... maybe....... Either way, Great piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are SO many people on this forum and social media wearing watches way too big for them, and it's "rude" to point it out. So I'm going to seize the opportunity to say that I think I know what you're feeling... There's a bit too much bracelet showing. I only open my mouth because that's what I ultimately realized about the Lorier Falcon 2 on my wrist, which is 7". Your wrist is pretty massive AND flat (aka not chubby). You're the guy that can legitimately pull off the 45mm pieces, so this one might be a bit too small.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

poptop said:


> Getting used to the size...... maybe....... Either way, Great piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only people who will ever tell you that a watch is too small are people on forums and the voice in your head. So if you like the watch and enjoy wearing it and can ignore those people or change your mind, then just go for it.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Lunch swim with Uni!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hammermountain said:


> View attachment 15881510
> Lunch swim with Uni!


Awesome


----------



## Jo914 (Apr 19, 2021)

Just acquired from one of our kind community members. It's my first more serious do-it-all piece after a Seiko 5. Months of research and looking around, and I couldn't be happier with my decision!

I'm a sucker for smaller, more understated pieces. So many beautiful close up dial shots made me expect it to be bigger than I'd hoped. On arrival, the size feels perfect.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Jo914 said:


> Just acquired from one of our kind community members. It's my first more serious do-it-all piece after a Seiko 5. Months of research and looking around, and I couldn't be happier with my decision!
> 
> I'm a sucker for smaller, more understated pieces. So many beautiful close up dial shots made me expect it to be bigger than I'd hoped. On arrival, the size feels perfect.
> 
> View attachment 15882229


Looks great. It fits perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome


Hard to beat the ocean and early summer! Also an outstanding way to establish the Uni as the official summer watch ☀🌊


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

A grey one for sale at the pre-owned page at Topper...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

conrad227 said:


> View attachment 15882544
> A grey one for sale at the pre-owned page at Topper...


Rob always has the pulse of the market lol.. my $800 was high according to some folks..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

This photo is missing something gray. Soon perhaps...


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks like a nice combo!



SebM said:


> The Universa deserves its name. True GADA for me, I'm sure it can fit a lot of different situations, styles, and types of physics. It is also so comfortable, I have a tiny 6.25 weirdly shaped wrist and I didn't manage to fail this watch. The bracelet is also amazing, the clasp size wasn't a problem for me. I usually hate bracelets and it took a lot of convincing from my wife (she hates bracelets even more than me) to make me take it off, it is so comfortable, easy to adjust, and just good looking. I found the bracelet very easy to remove (I'm used to long fights with Seiko and Longines Conquest).
> Here are few pics in different lighting conditions.
> At the moment the combo is a true grey-on-grey understatement (Vario epsom. Also tried it on tropic but didn't like it).
> But I was considering a taupe Fluco. Did anyone try it on a taupe strap by any chance?
> ...


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Vario said:


> Looks like a nice combo!


Thanks. The strap is excellent, I'm very happy with it! Don't hesitate to use any of the pictures for your website if you want. So far I have been too lazy to post a review on your website but I'm considering it because the strap is so good.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm working on a veg tan leather in the same styling. I'm just trying to make it slightly pliable coz I'm using the same veg tan leather for both upper and lower. Hopefully it will turn out well.



SebM said:


> Thanks. The strap is excellent, I'm very happy with it! Don't hesitate to use any of the pictures for your website if you want. So far I have been too lazy to post a review on your website but I'm considering it because the strap is so good.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Can't quite seem to wear other watches now.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The more I wear my Universa, the more I like it. Jason really is a genius at watch design. And how can he do a bracelet this good, with on-the-fly adjust when brands that sell for 5X the price can't?!?!! I'm curious to see this on other straps, but I still can't quite bring myself to take it off the bracelet&#8230;..
And mine is gaining less than one second per day!! One helluva watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Think universa will live on nato for the summer. Pink turned out pretty cool too, I think.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hammermountain said:


> Think universa will live on nato for the summer. Pink turned out pretty cool too, I think.
> View attachment 15888947


looks fine but I would say it shrinks the size down further visually.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> looks fine but I would say it shrinks the size down further visually.


It definitely does. I kind of like that aspect though. Generally prefer no-bezel watches at like 36 and way below


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Man this thing isn't perfect but it's so close.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Man this thing isn't perfect but it's so close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What would you change about it?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What would you change about it?


I'll chime in with my answer. It's my favorite watch I've ever had. I can't stop looking at it and it's better than most of the watches I've had that were 3x the price. And I really really mean it this time when I say it's a "keeper". But the crown is the only shortcoming. Too narrow and too sharp.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Man this thing isn't perfect but it's so close.


What would make it perfect?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What would you change about it?


If for some crazy thought experiment Jason said I could change the universa in any way I like. I would make it 39.5mm width keep lug to lug same. And I would make it automatic with screw down crown. That's in an ideal world. Obviously not deal breakers. But that might me end game type stuff for me.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> What would make it perfect?


See above it's just a small personal change.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I've been pleasantly surprised by the accuracy of my Universa. Over the past 8 days, it's averaged a gain of 1.4 seconds per day as per the Watchtracker app. During that time, the watch has been fully wound each morning and mostly worn all day every day. It rests dial up at night.

The Halios website doesn't say which grade of the Selita SW210-1 movement is used, but the standard grade is rated at +/- 12-30 seconds per day. Even the top grade is rated at +/- 4-15 seconds per day. Does anyone know what grade Jason uses and if he regulates the movements to improve accuracy, or if I just got lucky with mine?

[note: Singularity Seven has suggested I ask @kinothewatchmaker on IG about this as he did much of the Universa assembly. I have tried to do that]


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

warsh said:


> I've been pleasantly surprised by the accuracy of my Universa. Over the past 8 days, it's averaged a gain of 1.4 seconds per day as per the Watchtracker app. During that time, the watch has been fully wound each morning and mostly worn all day every day. It rests dial up at night.
> 
> The Halios website doesn't say which grade of the Selita SW210-1 movement is used, but the standard grade is rated at +/- 12-30 seconds per day. Even the top grade is rated at +/- 4-15 seconds per day. Does anyone know what grade Jason uses and if he regulates the movements to improve accuracy, or if I just got lucky with mine?
> 
> [note: Singularity Seven has suggested I ask @kinothewatchmaker on IG about this as he did much of the Universa assembly. I have tried to do that]


Cool I'll be curious what he says. The universa is likely the best watch made under $800 ever imo. Hyperbole? I don't think so.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those applied numerals look so good


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Hammermountain said:


> Think universa will live on nato for the summer. Pink turned out pretty cool too, I think.
> View attachment 15888947


That looks excellent. I'd like to see a gray on a nato that matches the seconds hand.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I figured some Universa/Fairwind folks might appreciate this -









@reluctantsnowman


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I figured some Universa/Fairwind folks might appreciate this -
> View attachment 15894089
> 
> 
> @reluctantsnowman


So the automatic movement and the bezel makes it a little thicker.. great camera work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

singularityseven said:


> I figured some Universa/Fairwind folks might appreciate this -
> View attachment 15894089
> 
> 
> @reluctantsnowman


Awesome. Amazing image/vid. Really gives a good idea of the difference between the two. I kind of want to try the fairwind but feel that the Universa will still fit me better.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Universa is back on the bracelet for some time. Just works so well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hammermountain said:


> Universa is back on the bracelet for some time. Just works so well.
> View attachment 15896765


Boy. That's solid.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Man this thing isn't perfect but it's so close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one! how to get it?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

KingKF1221 said:


> I want one! how to get it?


Get on the email list at the Halios website. He will let us know when it will go live at huckberry. The white one unfortunately may be in a month or two from his last email.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> Get on the email list at the Halios website. He will let us know when it will go live at huckberry.


I did sign up my email on the site, but never heard anything back.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

KingKF1221 said:


> I did sign up my email on the site, but never heard anything back.


That's normal. I usually check Instagram. He usually does more post there. Then the journal on Halios website. He's usually pretty good at announcing when it will be available. Just gotta have patience. I'm waiting for the seaforth in September.
The Halios bug bit me.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> That's normal. I usually check Instagram. He usually does more post there. Then the journal on Halios website. He's usually pretty good at announcing when it will be available. Just gotta have patience. I'm waiting for the seaforth in September.
> The Halios bug bit me.


Got it thank you so much!

SF in Sept? What is this series going to be like do you know?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

KingKF1221 said:


> Got it thank you so much!
> 
> SF in Sept? What is this series going to be like do you know?


I would check this out.








Halios announces the Seaforth IV


I've been on the lookout for a Seaforth III and followed Halios on instagram since that seems to be the best way to get news from them. So I was really excited when I checked today and saw this news! I don't own a Halios yet but from what I hear, the guy is very meticulous and is somewhat of a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> I would check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you the man!!


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Getting ready for a beach day and decided to try some random straps I have laying around. Thought I'd share. Beach pics to follow.........












































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Perfect beach day with the Universa






























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Put on my Universa this morning and went to set the time, and it started "skipping." Meaning that some times while turning the crown nothing happens, then the hands catch and move, then start slipping again. Anyone else have this issue? Should I email Jason?


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Crowns pulled out fully? No offense, just asking. I would definitely email Jason [email protected]

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Rogco said:


> Put on my Universa this morning and went to set the time, and it started "skipping." Meaning that some times while turning the crown nothing happens, then the hands catch and move, then start slipping again. Anyone else have this issue? Should I email Jason?


I experienced that once, briefly. I don't think the crown was pulled out properly. I reset the crown and tried again, and haven't had the issue since.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Universa Owners:

Has the winding behavior changed much over the past few weeks?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Universa Owners:
> 
> Has the winding behavior changed much over the past few weeks?


Mine softened out after 3-4 weeks and is pretty easy to operate now. Not as easy as some other ETA7001 watches, but nothing to really be concerned about either.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Histrionics said:


> I experienced that once, briefly. I don't think the crown was pulled out properly. I reset the crown and tried again, and haven't had the issue since.


I was wondering about this too. I haven't been able to replicate the skipping since. The crown doesn't have nicely defined positions and I had just finished winding it, so it may not have been pulled out all the way, though it was pulled out as far as I could pull it out, if that makes sense. It is definitely an odd crown/winding mechanism.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> View attachment 15906034
> View attachment 15906035


Great combo! What is the strap?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

SebM said:


> Great combo! What is the strap?


Thanks! It a Delugs


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Honeymoon with this one just keeps going and going&#8230;..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> Mine softened out after 3-4 weeks and is pretty easy to operate now. Not as easy as some other ETA7001 watches, but nothing to really be concerned about either.


+1 on that for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Arrived today. Love the pastel blue


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy weekend, guys!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Joining the wrist shot party. Have a good weekend guys


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

This thing looks great on different straps!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Joining the wrist shot party. Have a good weekend guys
> View attachment 15910331


That's crisp


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Weekend mode. Universa works really nice as a beach watch. No bezel for the sand to get stuck in.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> Universa Owners:
> 
> Has the winding behavior changed much over the past few weeks?


Mine has finally started properly loosening up after almost two months of daily wear. Still not perfect but waaay better.

Just a little musing: The winding got better right around when the seasonal humidity hit here in Toronto. Probably just a coincidence but I'm curious if that could be a factor.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still loving it.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Anybody on the fence and want to sell? I foolishly sold my Bathyal blue one...


----------



## Jo914 (Apr 19, 2021)

Really seems at home anywhere, but I particularly like the grey on a rainy day.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> Anybody on the fence and want to sell? I foolishly sold my Bathyal blue one...


Just posted my grey.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I saw that, thank you! I am tempted, but might hold off for a blue again.


mrcopps said:


> Just posted my grey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> Mine has finally started properly loosening up after almost two months of daily wear. Still not perfect but waaay better.
> 
> Just a little musing: The winding got better right around when the seasonal humidity hit here in Toronto. Probably just a coincidence but I'm curious if that could be a factor.


Would you say it's enjoyable to wind? I have a couple vintage handwinders and I really like the clicky nature of winding it up. On the other hand, any automatic I've wound just feels gross. They either feel like they are scraping metal on metal or metal on gasket. Or grainy.

I've never handled a manual wind watch with 100m+ of water resistance so I don't know what to expect from the winding action. Not sure if the unpleasurable winding is from modern gaskets, or from the way automatics wind up.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

PartyBees said:


> Would you say it's enjoyable to wind? I have a couple vintage handwinders and I really like the clicky nature of winding it up. On the other hand, any automatic I've wound just feels gross. They either feel like they are scraping metal on metal or metal on gasket. Or grainy.
> 
> I've never handled a manual wind watch with 100m+ of water resistance so I don't know what to expect from the winding action. Not sure if the unpleasurable winding is from modern gaskets, or from the way automatics wind up.


No, I would not say that it's enjoyable to wind. But at minimum the winding no longer feels like a notable downside of the Universa. And, personally, I don't put 'winding experience' very high on my list of watch priorities in the first place, so I'm really not bothered.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

poptop said:


> Perfect beach day with the Universa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the baby blue !!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15903320


true gentleman's watch !


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

If anyone is interested in trading a pastel or a grey for my selenic silver, hit me with a pm.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Dumb question... This is my first hand winder since my mickey mouse watch (which I broke). How robust is a modern hand winder in regard to hitting the stop at full wind? The other night I hit it pretty good. No damage of course but am I over-thinking it?

Unrelated note - I don't get why jason says the gray dial is glossy when it is very very clearly a slightly rough matte surface.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

*better version of previous post


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I had @reluctantsnowman's Fairwind with me for a week, so I thought it would be fun to compare the Fairwind and Universa.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone going for the green?


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

if i can


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

I've been considering the green (whenever it'll be for sale), but I just got a bathyal blue. Looks even better than I had hoped


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Very appreciated singularityseven! Doesn't really help my internal debate about whether I want a gray universa to go with my blue, or get a gray Fairwind. On one hand, the uni is so great it "seems" to make sense to have 2. But then I'm like, why not have something similar with the added convenience of the bezel? Argh... First world problems...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

92gli said:


> Very appreciated singularityseven! Doesn't really help my internal debate about whether I want a gray universa to go with my blue, or get a gray Fairwind. On one hand, the uni is so great it "seems" to make sense to have 2. But then I'm like, why not have something similar with the added convenience of the bezel? Argh... First world problems...


Go fairwind, it's enough variety to feel right. Imo having two identical watches might wear you out.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Beach run with Uni


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> Anyone going for the green?


I've never even so much as seen them available for ordering (or gotten an email from their list), so ... how do you even "go for" one?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> I've never even so much as seen them available for ordering (or gotten an email from their list), so ... how do you even "go for" one?




__
http://instagr.am/p/COxIsN-HLAr/


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> I've never even so much as seen them available for ordering (or gotten an email from their list), so ... how do you even "go for" one?


I'm pretty sure the release is happening soon.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> I'm pretty sure the release is happening soon.


Unfortunately the pastel blue doesn't seem to be available for ordering in this upcoming batch, though. That's the one that I wanted.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

CydeWeys said:


> Unfortunately the pastel blue doesn't seem to be available for ordering in this upcoming batch, though. That's the one that I wanted.


It depends how bad you want the pastel blue. I had to pay a premium in order to get mine on the bay.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Just a few cellphone shots of the PB from the last few weeks. The crown action seems to have gotten better over the last month+, but it's still not the greatest. That's probably the only real issue I have with this watch post-honeymoon and that doesn't really bother me either. Apart from that, this watch is a gem.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have been waiting for that email notification =(


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm very happy with my Universa so far. It's been a long 5+ years since I purchased a Delfin, my second Halios after owning a Puck, so it's nice to have another Halios in the collection. This one's a keeper.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

The only gripe I have with the Uni is that sand gets in the microadjust (which, you know, is probably my own fault). Definitely a keeper, and probably the closest thing to a gada in the collection.
Also, the winding has really gotten smoother over time. Very cool.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Anyone get an email with a date yet?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> Anyone get an email with a date yet?


Not yet for me


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

Heads up for those looking to get a new green, bathyl blue or grey Universa - Jason has just sent this out to his email list.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

(cloud) reflective mood


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

evenezia said:


> Heads up for those looking to get a new green, bathyl blue or grey Universa - Jason has just sent this out to his email list.
> View attachment 15945422


Are there any photos of the green? Sounds promising.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

jmariorebelo said:


> Are there any photos of the green? Sounds promising.


His latest Instagram is a picture of it.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

jmariorebelo said:


> Are there any photos of the green? Sounds promising.


----------



## fuzzylemon (Dec 4, 2016)

The Green kinda reminds me of the Roldorf edition Seaforth green. I think it will look great. I wish I didn’t miss the Silver/White. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

fuzzylemon said:


> The Green kinda reminds me of the Roldorf edition Seaforth green. I think it will look great. I wish I didn't miss the Silver/White.


Jason recently replied to someone in his Insta comments that the Silver would be coming back.


----------



## fuzzylemon (Dec 4, 2016)

Histrionics said:


> Jason recently replied to someone in his Insta comments that the Silver would be coming back.


I don't have Instagram, thank you for the info much appreciated.

The Silver was my first choice. Pastel, green, blue, grey in that order for my other choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

@singularityseven I have an odd request... do you still own the Formex Reef as well? Could you post a few side by side pics of the Reef and Universa and maybe a wrist shot of each?

As strange as it may sound, its likely my next watch is going to be either a Reef or a Universa... I like divers, i like everyday/field watches, i love good articulating bracelets and quick adjust. They are pretty different in almost all regards but both of them are enticing me currently and part of my hesitation is that I typically prefer 40mm or below watches so the 42mm Reef seems daunting. But I think lug-to-lug is often more important - and the Reef and Universa are pretty similar there. Part of my hesitation with the Universa is some of the hand-winding concerns and not being a screwdown crown.

Just thought I'd ask since I've seen you review both watches, thanks!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Does Jason typically remove you from the email list after you bought one? I didn’t get the email for this round.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Does Jason typically remove you from the email list after you bought one? I didn't get the email for this round.


I get the impression that there isn't one master mailing list. Did you sign up on the most recent subscriber form on the Universa page?


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

That bracelet is to die for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> I get the impression that there isn't one master mailing list. Did you sign up on the most recent subscriber form on the Universa page?


Oh, I thought it was just one form to be on an email list. I signed up for the Fairwind initially. I guess I may have signed up for the Universa&#8230;I don't remember. I was just worried that I may not get the email for the seaforth release. Thank goodness for WUS notification and the threads.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Only one of these two watches has a bracelet I like, and it's not the Grand Seiko.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

The Halios bracelet is insanely good - it's just so well executed IMO. Monta's fully articulated bracelet is also good, but Monta watches are at least 2x the price of Halios'.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jwatches826 said:


> The Halios bracelet is insanely good - it's just so well executed IMO. Monta's fully articulated bracelet is also good, but Monta watches are at least 2x the price of Halios'.


I've heard nothing but good things about Monta and I'd happily pay their prices. But I haven't found a single design that I find remotely interesting. Hopefully they experiment a bit more with their designs in the future. I'd love to own one.

Formex is another brand which has incredible bracelets and clasps. I've got the REEF and that bracelet puts a lot of mid-tier Swiss luxury watches to shame.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Uni handled some snorkelling very well. Great visibility at like 6-7 feet. Also, I really need a waterproof camera...


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Hammermountain said:


> Uni handled some snorkelling very well. Great visibility at like 6-7 feet. Also, I really need a waterproof camera...
> View attachment 15951676


Used GoPro?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

johnnywash1 said:


> Used GoPro?


never go-pro'd, but I bet that'd be cool for underwater sightseeing!


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Does anyone have more pictures of the upcoming green "huckberry" limited release? The only image I can find is on their Instagram. The green looks very similar to the bathyal blue in that picture. Debating on whether to get the slate grey or the green for everyday wear.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WallyMadrid said:


> Does anyone have more pictures of the upcoming green "huckberry" limited release? The only image I can find is on their Instagram. The green looks very similar to the bathyal blue in that picture. Debating on whether to get the slate grey or the green for everyday wear.


I'd go grey for everyday wear for its versatility.

But I'm boring! 

I'm sure either would be very nice, and if the green is nice and dark it will be more versatile than say a bright sunburst green.

Happy choosing!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

WallyMadrid said:


> Does anyone have more pictures of the upcoming green "huckberry" limited release? The only image I can find is on their Instagram. The green looks very similar to the bathyal blue in that picture. Debating on whether to get the slate grey or the green for everyday wear.


I haven't handled the Universa green in-person. It reminds of the Seaforth bronze green which was quite dark and glossy.

If the Universa is similar then I would say on the more versatile side.

Can't really beat grey for versatility tho.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

HamnJam said:


> I haven't handled the Universa green in-person. It reminds of the Seaforth bronze green which was quite dark and glossy.
> 
> If the Universa is similar then I would say on the more versatile side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your inputs HammJam & boatswain. I will most likely end up getting the grey if the green is more on the glossy side.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Any info on the Universa release yet?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Any info on the Universa release yet?


I thought it was tomorrow?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> I thought it was tomorrow?


The release or the info for the release? Is there a time?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> The release or the info for the release? Is there a time?


I was trying to recall where I saw the post. Post #1209 june 27 8 San Francisco time.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> I was trying to recall where I saw the post. Post #1209 june 27 8 San Francisco time.


Thanks man.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SebM said:


> View attachment 15956896


Superb shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> The release or the info for the release? Is there a time?


The email from Jason wasn't very clear. The watches will be released Sunday, but the time was not clear. He mentioned Huckberry usually sends out their emails around 8am, which includes the newest merch. I don't think you need to receive the email to buy the Universa, it's just a heads-up.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Noticed something about the winding last night. I hadn't worn mine for a week. When I started winding it felt really sticky. Then I pulled the crown out to set the time and pushed it back in. After that the resistance was much lower. Definitely something with the gaskets.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

WallyMadrid said:


> Thanks for your inputs HammJam & boatswain. I will most likely end up getting the grey if the green is more on the glossy side.


The green is definitely glossy like the blue. The gray is 100% matte, but it's been erroneously called glossy since day 1. Still says that on the site.


----------



## Revolution Tables (Apr 7, 2018)

Good Morning, Halios


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

strange. i have been checking huckberry's website all day and did not see the release.


----------



## Dutch7_39 (Sep 23, 2020)

sriracha said:


> Anyone know if this has a push pull crown? A screw down on a handwinder would suck.


----------



## MaximusWatch (Jun 27, 2021)

In case anyone was waiting to purchase one, I just checked Huckberry and they're selling the Universa.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

It's live!


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

The green looks much lighter on their site. I ordered one just to check out, I'm intrigued.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

yes. the green one looks good. but ordered the blue one just to be safe. lol


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Oooh yeah there they are. Handsome devils. The green looks good.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I thought this was happening tomorrow?


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> I thought this was happening tomorrow?


yes, in Jason's email, said 27th, but I actually thought today is 27th and have beem checking their website all day. lol. a good mistake.


----------



## Dutch7_39 (Sep 23, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> I've read, on the Fairwind thread, that Halios has announced on IG that assembly is moving to Vancouver (presumably iin-house), so to paraphrase, production won't be occuring at "mass production" speed (like it was before?). No firm release date. March/April was one prediction. That would be at least 2 years from announcement to release (!). Smh...


Seems like this guy is partying too much


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

Still prefer this one


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Pacco17 said:


> Still prefer this one
> View attachment 15964374


same here. but too bad, that color is no longer available.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Love that huckberry.com raised the price to include Jason's shipping charge, then calls it free shipping. Same price I get it but annoying tactic. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> Love that huckberry.com raised the price to include Jason's shipping charge, then calls it free shipping. Same price I get it but annoying tactic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


oh. really! did not pay much attention to the price. Now I check it, there is a $25 difference. But I live in Canada and shipping was supposed to be free on Halios website


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

I am wondering whether it will be shipped from the States or Canada. Might have to pay duties. oh. nooooo.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Woot got my green! Super excited.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

fchen said:


> I am wondering whether it will be shipped from the States or Canada. Might have to pay duties. oh. nooooo.


Oh ya duties that's too bad

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Wow, green sold out already.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone know how many green dials were produced? I don’t see it on the page anywhere.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> Wow, green sold out already.


Pretty quick considering it was a different time that expected.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought the email said tomorrow! I managed to snag gray, but had hoped for green. That’s irritating.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> Pretty quick considering it was a different time that expected.


Yeah, looks like news spread through forums pretty quickly at least (rather than on blog sites like Hodinkee). Hopefully that means more of them ended up in the hands of actual fans?


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

smithj said:


> I thought the email said tomorrow! I managed to snag gray, but had hoped for green. That's irritating.


You're right, That's pure BS. Now the unicorn green one will fetch big premiums on resale.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Wow, really glad I checked this thread tonight. Just snagged a blue one.

Says only four more left in stock.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Huckberry said the sale was going to be on Sunday on their Instagram. If the green one is sold out I'm pissed. I don't see the green one anywhere in the Huckberry site, did they remove its page already? weird!


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm so mad the green is not there right now... so not ok.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Surprise releases are ridiculous. Why not just give everyone a fair shot.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Looks like green and blue are both sold out already. So glad I had this thread on notify, as I thought something like this might happen.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Any idea how many green dials there were?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I wonder if Jason will address this. Seems like a poor showing, given they gave us a date but no time and mentioned a warning email going out ahead of launch. No warning email from Huckberry and launched the day before at a random time. Strange.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Early release has to be all on huckberry

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

No email here either.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> I wonder if Jason will address this. Seems like a poor showing, given they gave us a date but no time and mentioned a warning email going out ahead of launch. No warning email from Huckberry and launched the day before at a random time. Strange.


Jason should for sure do something about this. This release absolutely sucked!
Supper crappy of Huckberry to do us like this.


----------



## Mister_Mike (Jan 13, 2021)

Received an email from Huckberry 8 hours after they already released the watches. This is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## jreagan (Dec 20, 2014)

60 green ones based on the email from Huckberry


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry to see this news! I signed up for the website for this release. Unsubscribed. So many other choices in watches...


----------



## jreagan (Dec 20, 2014)

I think it was a real shame how this was released. Released a day early with no announcement. Email from Huckleberry 7 hours late after sold out. Pretty disappointing...

A little better with this on the wrist though:


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

davek35 said:


> Sorry to see this news! I signed up for the website for this release. Unsubscribed. So many other choices in watches...


Do so, I unsubscribed from Huckberry years ago. Very unfortunate that HB screwed up this release, it reflects badly on the products.
Agree that this one helps cope with the situation.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

I’ve been subscribed to Huckberry for years, consistently get their emails around 8am CST a couple times a week.

I still haven’t got an email about this launch, and that’s fine considering it sold out around midnight of the supposed launch day.

I’ll just wait for an email letting me buy direct from Halios, it probably works out better for the brand anyway. Hope to see some other color options eventually though as the Bathyl Blue and Grey aren’t really my jam.

Of course, I am still holding out hope for the purple Seaforth dial from Instagram, that destro bronze is fire.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

This is not the usual way Halios does business, is it? Should I keep subscribed to their emails, because I don't want to waste time with them if this is normal. Why would Halios go outside their normal method of sales? Guess I'm losing trust in this company.

But.. Nice watches, guys!!!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow- I’ve been checking Huckberry at random times all week in case it dropped early and I still missed this. Checked at 4am EST and everything was sold out.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

NS1 said:


> Wow, really glad I checked this thread tonight. Just snagged a blue one.


This is the way. Notifications on here are key.


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

davek35 said:


> This is not the usual way Halios does business, is it? Should I keep subscribed to their emails, because I don't want to waste time with them if this is normal. Why would Halios go outside their normal method of sales? Guess I'm losing trust in this company.
> 
> But.. Nice watches, guys!!!


I concur, but with a caveat. I've been "subscribed" to the Halios notifications for well over a year now and haven't received one email with any updates, news, announcements.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

I wouldn’t give up hope so fast they are all gone from Huckberry — I’ve been steadily refreshing the website this morning and have seen both green and blue available within the last half hour. If you’re diligent, you may still be able to grab one.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

d_handl3y said:


> I wouldn't give up hope so fast they are all gone from Huckberry - I've been steadily refreshing the website this morning and have seen both green and blue available within the last half hour. If you're diligent, you may still be able to grab one.


I can't decide if this is better or worse, I spent about five hours last night refreshing trying to catch a green one, now I'm back to it because there's a chance this morning&#8230; ugh.


----------



## Ineptimusprime (Jul 2, 2020)

This is ridiculous. I’ve wanted a Halios for a while. Been on their mailing list for over a year and the first e-mail I get is the one for this Huckberry release.

I set an alarm to check this morning when the e-mail said they were likely going live, only to see them all sold out.

I don’t think I want a Halios anymore.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Ineptimusprime said:


> don't think I want a Halios anymore.


In defense of Halios, this is a Huckberry mistake. They put them live last night, well before a San Fransico, CA based company could argue it being 6/27.

Signing up for the mailing list on Halios website is the best way to get one, and it sounds like they have been doing new waves every few weeks.

I have read that you need to sign up somewhat frequently too, but I'm less certain of that portion. The usual process is more successful than this launch with Huckberry.


----------



## Ineptimusprime (Jul 2, 2020)

Rivven said:


> I can't decide if this is better or worse, I spent about five hours last night refreshing trying to catch a green one, now I'm back to it because there's a chance this morning&#8230; ugh.


It's worse. A human being should not have to sit refreshing a website for hours to buy a watch. Just the truth. Halios needs to figure out a better way to do things. Period.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Rivven said:


> In defense of Halios, this is a Huckberry mistake. They put them live last night, well before a San Fransico, CA based company could argue it being 6/27.


It just occurred to me that these watches went live right around midnight UTC at the very start of the 27th, which is actually what I might expect a San Francisco company _to_ do (I'm in the same tech industry and we use UTC for everything). The go-live time isn't the problem, it's the lack of communication ahead of time on when exactly it would happen that is.


----------



## Ineptimusprime (Jul 2, 2020)

Rivven said:


> In defense of Halios, this is a Huckberry mistake. They put them live last night, well before a San Fransico, CA based company could argue it being 6/27.
> 
> Signing up for the mailing list on Halios website is the best way to get one, and it sounds like they have been doing new waves every few weeks.
> 
> I have read that you need to sign up somewhat frequently too, but I'm less certain of that portion. The usual process is more successful than this launch with Huckberry.


Let me get this right&#8230; I have to re-sign up for a mailing list I've previously subscribed to to actually get an e-mail?

I have been signed up for both the Fairwind and Universa lists for more than a year. The e-mail about this Huckberry release is the first I've gotten.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Ineptimusprime said:


> Let me get this right&#8230; I have to re-sign up for a mailing list I've previously subscribed to to actually get an e-mail?


To be clear, I don't know that for sure.

I read on some social site, (a forum, insta, I can't remember the source, but I'll dig). What I read sometime over the last few weeks is that it helps to sign up occasionally.

For what it's worth I signed up for both the Fairwind and Universa back near the original announcement a couple years ago, and didn't get an email about the Huckberry release. I only knew about it because I follow Halios on Instagram, and have been stalking both of their Instagram accounts for a date.

I have no actual clue on how their email subscription list works, just parroting advice I read else in case it does turn out to be helpful.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

CydeWeys said:


> It just occurred to me that these watches went live right around midnight UTC at the very start of the 27th, which is actually what I might expect a San Francisco company _to_ do (I'm in the same tech industry and we use UTC for everything).


I didn't factor to UTC, I figured I hadn't missed the launch by 3 hrs, but yeah that could make sense. The first comments I saw saying it was live looked like 9pm CST or 3am UTC, but if no one commented on it for 3hrs (totally possible it wasn't in the new section) then yeah I am way off base.


----------



## Ineptimusprime (Jul 2, 2020)

Rivven said:


> To be clear, I don't know that for sure.
> 
> I read on some social site, (a forum, insta, I can't remember the source, but I'll dig). What I read sometime over the last few weeks is that it helps to sign up occasionally.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Not trying to kill the messenger. Sorry if it came across that way.

It would be really stupid to have an e-mail list that worked like that.

There's really no excuse for Jason not figuring out from Huckberry EXACTLY when things were going live and communicating that to everyone. Is the Halios ethos flakiness and FOMO? Sure seems so.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Dutch7_39 said:


> Seems like this guy is partying too much


How so?



CydeWeys said:


> The go-live time isn't the problem, it's the lack of communication ahead of time on when exactly it would happen that is.


In a practical sense, there really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Ineptimusprime said:


> It would be really stupid to have an e-mail list that worked like that.


I completely agreed, but I also signed back up last week on the off chance it was right.

My personal guess is they're a small company doing most assembly in house and probably don't get more than a couple dozen put together a week. They're probably working through the list as fast as possible, but at a few dozen a week will take ages to get through a few thousand potential clients.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

The original "its live" message on this thread was around 6pm PDT yesterday (6/26) which is close to UTC but not quite (UTC = PDT + 7). That said it could have gone live at 5pm and no one noticed until 6. Thankfully saw the note on here (kudos @MaximusWatch & @johnnywash1) and checked out at 6:40p PDT. Both Green and Blue were gone shortly after.

This was a very confusing and vague release and I think the only one being done on Huckberry. I saw somewhere that it was back to normal release from Halios after this. The original email just said that the Huckberry email would go out around 8am PDT (6/27), it didn't actually say when they would be live on the website. But pretty silly to have them all sell out way before the marketing email even goes out!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Hackberry just posted on Instagram 40 minutes ago. Hope all their employees and friends make lots of money flipping them 🙄
And adding the shipping charge to the price and calling it free is a dirtbag move.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Lets not be too hard on Halios here. The majority of this release was the Huckberry exclusive, and what a retailer does with their product is their business.

There will apparently be more standard releases through the Halios site coming in a few weeks. If those get screwed up then you can be grumpy at Halios.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

92gli said:


> Hackberry just posted on Instagram 40 minutes ago. Hope all their employees and friends make lots of money flipping them 🙄
> And adding the shipping charge to the price and calling it free is a dirtbag move.


If you want to let Huckberry know how you feel, that would be a good place. Looks like a few folks have started already


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope the upcoming Seaforth won't go down like this. I'm guessing there will be a lot more pieces made.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

swolelax said:


> Anyone know how many green dials were produced? I don't see it on the page anywhere.


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Lol got the Hackberry email about it this morning at 8am... Lucky for me I wasn't dead set on picking up a Universa.

Hackberry website seems kinda weird, surprised Halios would partner with them for this.

Edit... Just noticed my phone autocorrected Huckberry to "Hackberry" and I think it makes sense to just leave it like that LOL.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Lets not be too hard on Halios here. The majority of this release was the Huckberry exclusive, and what a retailer does with their product is their business.


Not necessarily. Retailers often work under the rules set by the supplier - such as release dates/times, minimum advertised pricing, marketing, display, etc. Huckberry obviously dropped the ball here, but hard to say what instruction they were given by Halios.



SKYWATCH007 said:


> I hope the upcoming Seaforth won't go down like this. I'm guessing there will be a lot more pieces made.


I don't know. That's what they said about the Fairwind and Universa...



vacashawn said:


> View attachment 15965197


Interesting that the green dial has a straight hour hand but the grey and blue ones have stepped hour hands. Are these actual Halios or Huckberry marketing images?


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

one onety-one said:


> Interesting that the green dial has a straight hour hand but the grey and blue ones have stepped hour hands. Are these actual Halios or Huckberry marketing images?


Thats a screenshot from the Huckberry marketing email that went out. It might just be the angle though, here is a pic from their insta:


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

vacashawn said:


> If you want to let Huckberry know how you feel, that would be a good place. Looks like a few folks have started already


Indeed. I responded to the Huckberry email, which arrived hours after the watches had (apparently) already sold, and expressed my thoughts on this fiasco. I got an AI auto-response, now I'm just waiting for a real Huckberry human to reply.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry to those who missed, hopefully you snag one next run.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

johnnywash1 said:


> The green looks much lighter on their site. I ordered one just to check out, I'm intrigued.


If you don't like it let me know! Was hoping to pick one up, went onto their website today as instructed, and of course they were sold out. I have a blue (or white) I'd trade for a green.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

I only wish Jason will release the green one again at some point. Huckberry ruined it for most of us.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I got a green one at 6:45pm PDT last night. Wow, didn't know all of the issues with the miscommunication from the emails. Still not sure on the green 100% but I ordered to check it out in hand.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

aparezco said:


> I only wish Jason will release the green one again at some point. Huckberry ruined it for most of us.


I would say that's doubtful but You never know.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gray Universa creeping up on my radar…


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

one onety-one said:


> Interesting that the green dial has a straight hour hand but the grey and blue ones have stepped hour hands. Are these actual Halios or Huckberry marketing images?


The prototypes of the other colors also had a straight hour hand. I suspect the green ones customers receive will have the notched hand.

The prototype hands are also skinnier.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

This was indeed an unfortunate case of Huckberry releasing the watch pre-maturely and I feel bad for Jason as he's likely going to get a lot of grief for this given his post that they will likely go live on 6/27 at 8am PST (though I don't personally blame him).

Fortunately I checked WUS out of habit and noticed they were live and I placed an order for the blue.

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of the Bathyal blue in the thread while I await the delivery. Don't disappoint me WUS.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Here you go. You will not be disappointed


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

To anyone with a pastel, if I don't like the Huckberry green I'd be open to trading.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

92gli said:


> Here you go. You will not be disappointed


Thanks... the blue looks fantastic in the sunlight. Looking forward to it!


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Saw this in the comments on the Halios insta feed


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Looks like more pastels in about 6 weeks, he's waiting on dials.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I managed to snag one grey Universa from Forasec in Europe and now so impatient to receive it. Not sure how it will wear on my 7.25" wrist really. Would it be too small? I own a pastel Seaforth and love it, but I also like this grey dial so much. Also think the bracelet is splendid, with all those surfaces matching the case design and hinting at Lamborghini Countach.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

svetoslav said:


> I managed to snag one grey Universa from Forasec in Europe and now so impatient to receive it. Not sure how it will wear on my 7.25" wrist really. Would it be too small? I own a pastel Seaforth and love it, but I also like this grey dial so much. Also think the bracelet is splendid, with all those surfaces matching the case design and hinting at Lamborghini Countach.


It will be a close call on 7.25.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

svetoslav said:


> I managed to snag one grey Universa from Forasec in Europe and now so impatient to receive it. Not sure how it will wear on my 7.25" wrist really. Would it be too small? I own a pastel Seaforth and love it, but I also like this grey dial so much. Also think the bracelet is splendid, with all those surfaces matching the case design and hinting at Lamborghini Countach.


It will look perfect, relax.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

svetoslav said:


> Not sure how it will wear on my 7.25" wrist really. Would it be too small?





johnnywash1 said:


> It will look perfect, relax.


Seriously, you'll be more than fine.


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

svetoslav said:


> I managed to snag one grey Universa from Forasec in Europe and now so impatient to receive it. Not sure how it will wear on my 7.25" wrist really. Would it be too small? I own a pastel Seaforth and love it, but I also like this grey dial so much. Also think the bracelet is splendid, with all those surfaces matching the case design and hinting at Lamborghini Countach.


No worries. Had same doubt for my 7.5 in wrist but after a couple days I wondered why I waited so long to consider 38 mm watches. I love it.


----------



## BrownPedro (Feb 20, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> I managed to snag one grey Universa from Forasec in Europe and now so impatient to receive it. Not sure how it will wear on my 7.25" wrist really. Would it be too small? I own a pastel Seaforth and love it, but I also like this grey dial so much. Also think the bracelet is splendid, with all those surfaces matching the case design and hinting at Lamborghini Countach.


I also have a universa on the way and have a 7.25 in wrist. I already own the fairwind, the long l2l length makes it extremely wearable. The rule of thumb for me is, diameter matters not but lug to lug has to be 46mm+.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Btw looks like Huckberry has issued an apology on their instagram.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

I know I'm being dramatic but, because of this absolutely badly planned and executed release of the Universa by Huckberry that totally ruined a fair shot at the green Universa.

- Update: 
Since I was able to get the green dial Universa by just luck, I'm not personally mega mad anymore. I'm still disappointed at Huckberry's release of the Universa on the other hand.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

aparezco said:


> I know I'm being dramatic but, because of this absolutely badly planned and executed release of the Universa by Huckberry that totally ruined a fair shot at the green Universa I will never, ever buy anything from them again. Huckberry is dead to me.
> 
> View attachment 15966177


Did you ever buy anything from Huckberry before?


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

I wonder what the first resale asking price for a green one will be? This will be interesting, give the low number in existence and indications that there are no more coming.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

AirForceBlue said:


> I wonder what the first resale asking price for a green one will be? This will be interesting, give the low number in existence and indications that there are no more coming.


I actually don't like the green at all, I wouldn't buy it even at retail


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Did you ever buy anything from Huckberry before?


I'd never even heard of Huckberry before. Signed up for their alerts and was all ready Sunday morning. Got an email, everything was sold out, and will soon unsubscribe to Huckberry emails and forget that the place even exists.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ive bought a few watches from them and had a few customer service interactions over the years. Always great service. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Did you ever buy anything from Huckberry before?


I have purchased from them in the past.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I forgot all about the Huckberry launch (I still haven't gotten that promised reminder email ) so I never bothered to check it out until something jogged my memory today. I was a bit bummed at myself for sleeping through it Sunday morning and missing out but I guess it didn't really matter.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

A few of the green just came back in stock. One left.... go, go, go!









Universa - Exclusive


Coveted watchmaker Halios made a pilot’s watch, and we got an exclusive colorway just for Huckberry subscribers




huckberry.com





Update: Out of stock again.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Dark blue and grey also show as available (1 each)

I assume these are returns/cancellations.

Update: Blue OOS again, one grey left.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Any now OOS for all colors again.

That was insane, I could see the green quantity count down live as I refreshed my browser page. I guess a bunch of us are sitting around refreshing the page occasionally for kicks....


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Silvek said:


> Any now OOS for all colors again.
> 
> That was insane, I could see the green quantity count down live as I refreshed my browser page. I guess a bunch of us are sitting around refreshing the page occasionally for kicks....


I wonder if they cancelled orders that were for multiple watches.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> I wonder if they cancelled orders that were for multiple watches.


That's a pretty good theory. My order shipped about an hour ago so I imagine those miniscule restocks had something to do with final processing of orders prior to shipment.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> I wonder if they cancelled orders that were for multiple watches.


Or reduced them to 1x quantity, or canceled duplicate orders with the same shipping/billing address. I don't know if they had a quantity limit in place originally, but if they didn't, you could totally see them rectifying it now. With only 110 orders in total it's pretty easy to vet all the orders for validity by hand.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

One Halios Universa Gray dial available for grabs at 2:54PM CST.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

aparezco said:


> One Halios Universa Gray dial available for grabs at 2:54PM CST.


Now a blue in stock as well. This is interesting to watch.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes. I followed the link to the grey, but a green one was also available again, so I ordered that one. Got the confirmation email 3 mins ago


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

There was still a green and gray available a moment ago


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> I wonder if they cancelled orders that were for multiple watches.


That was my thought as well. Perhaps some folks ordered multiples of the same color and they are canceling them due to the feedback.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

smithj said:


> There was still a green and gray available a moment ago


Gray is still up, Green is gone

edit: both gone now


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Everything gone again . . . for now. Eagerly waiting for UPS to pick mine up and start the delivery transit.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Everything gone again . . . for now. Eagerly waiting for UPS to pick mine up and start the delivery transit.


Got my shipping notification this morning, I've never been as impatient as I am for this one.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Interesting... hope it's not a glitch in their system and these new orders go through successfully. Did anyone else grab one today?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Silvek said:


> Interesting... hope it's not a glitch in their system and these new orders go through successfully. Did anyone else grab one today?


Or a glitch cancelling orders from Saturday . . .


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

This may actually be a glitch. I notice the green one shows as sold out, but if you click on add to the bag (instead of the watch details page), they put the watch in your cart and take you to the payment section.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

I JUST SNATCHED GREEN... YES DUDE!


NS1 said:


> This may actually be a glitch. I notice the green one shows as sold out, but if you click on add to the bag (instead of the watch details page), they put the watch in your cart and take you to the payment section.


I saw this a couple of times but if the watch was already sold out it wouldn't let me pay for it to complete the order. I don't believe one can place an order fully (including payment) if the item is not available.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

vacashawn said:


> That was my thought as well. Perhaps some folks ordered multiples of the same color and they are canceling them due to the feedback.


GF

I wonder if they are making their internal people who snagged one give up theirs.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

aparezco said:


> I know I'm being dramatic but, because of this absolutely badly planned and executed release of the Universa by Huckberry that totally ruined a fair shot at the green Universa I will never, ever buy anything from them again. Huckberry is dead to me.
> 
> View attachment 15966177





aparezco said:


> I JUST SNATCHED GREEN... YES DUDE!
> 
> I saw this a couple of times but if the watch was already sold out it wouldn't let me pay for it to complete the order. I don't believe one can place an order fully (including payment) if the item is not available.


That's quite a rally. Congratulations.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

aparezco said:


> I JUST SNATCHED GREEN... YES DUDE!
> 
> I saw this a couple of times but if the watch was already sold out it wouldn't let me pay for it to complete the order. I don't believe one can place an order fully (including payment) if the item is not available.


Apparently we could place an order when they don't have a watch available, I just got a Huckberry email stating that they cancelled my order from earlier today. From the response, it seems (at least) 3 people ordered, paid, and only one watch was there.
I'm not counting on it, but if one or two watches were to show up in stock again, would Huckberry offer it to me or the other unlucky customer first?

Huckberry message:
"...
I'm reaching out regarding your order *#R88503xxxx*.

Due to an inventory discrepancy at our warehouse, we did not have the Universa - Exclusive you ordered in stock. For full transparency, two other customers were trying to purchase the last watch simultaneously and one of the other customers snagged it.

For this reason, we are unable to send this item to you. I have already refunded your credit card in full for this missing item (please allow 5-7 business days for your bank to process the refund transaction).

I'm so sorry for this error and any disappointment it may cause! We'd like to offer you a $30 store credit towards your next Huckberry purchase in recognition of this mistake. I've added the credit to your account - it will be automatically deducted from your order total next time you check out.
..."


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

blackbezel said:


> Apparently we could place an order when they don't have a watch available, I just got a Huckberry email stating that they cancelled my order from earlier today. From the response, it seems (at least) 3 people ordered, paid, and only one watch was there.


This is what I was worried about. I wonder how many other orders from this afternoon will be cancelled and what criteria they are using to determine who gets the order in cases where there is contention.


----------



## MaximusWatch (Jun 27, 2021)

What size screwdriver is needed to resize the Universa's bracelet?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

MaximusWatch said:


> What size screwdriver is needed to resize the Universa's bracelet?


I used a 1.20mm but I think you could go a tiny bit bigger.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

The next time someone complains about Halios' website and ordering drama, I will recall the time Halios let a professional do it, and then that professional completely s**t the bed.

Jason must be disappointed, to say the least.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> The next time someone complains about Halios' website and ordering drama, I will recall the time Halios let a professional do it, and then that professional completely s**t the bed.
> 
> Jason must be disappointed, to say the least.


Agree, what an unprofessional mess! I prefered the DIYed, shaky but somehow endearing way of ordering on the Halios website and communicating directly with Jason.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

There is no good way to allocate a scarce resource. Jason has tried to please as many as possible. It's part of the fun and part of the suck. But the dude clearly labors to give us the best product. As far as huckberry goes. Pretty lame excuse. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Guys, 
I did buy one of the huckberry green universa on saturday night but I cant seem to login to my account today. I called customer service and they cannot find my account. And my order is still in processing.
I have given up hopes of ever getting the watch. This would have been my first halios. Got sucked into it by my friend, Beans


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

dmukherjee18 said:


> Guys,
> I did buy one of the huckberry green universa on saturday night but I cant seem to login to my account today. I called customer service and they cannot find my account. And my order is still in processing.
> I have given up hopes of ever getting the watch. This would have been my first halios. Got sucked into it by my friend, Beans


Don't give up, there's going to be more releases soon. Its totally worth the struggle.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

dmukherjee18 said:


> Guys,
> I did buy one of the huckberry green universa on saturday night but I cant seem to login to my account today. I called customer service and they cannot find my account. And my order is still in processing.
> I have given up hopes of ever getting the watch. This would have been my first halios. Got sucked into it by my friend, Beans


I'm happy to preach the gospel of Halios. I hope you get it!


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

dmukherjee18 said:


> Guys,
> I did buy one of the huckberry green universa on saturday night but I cant seem to login to my account today. I called customer service and they cannot find my account. And my order is still in processing.
> I have given up hopes of ever getting the watch. This would have been my first halios. Got sucked into it by my friend, Beans


Same thing happened to me with the grey one that I ordered Saturday night. I didn't even get an email saying they cancelled my order, only found out from the refund they gave out. Weird how they deleted my account.
When I try to login I get the message "Your account was not activated yet" above the website logo.

I am wondering if they cancelled all the saturday night orders due to Huckberry messing up the release time. Since according to Jason they were suppose to be released Sunday morning.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

WallyMadrid said:


> Same thing happened to me with the grey one. I didn't even get an email saying they cancelled my order, only found out from the refund they gave out. Weird how they deleted my account.
> When I try to login I get the message "Your account was not activated yet" above the website logo.
> 
> View attachment 15968206


yeah get the same error. oh well no halios for us


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Sorry for the bad experience guys. My point of view is totally biased but, even if the buying process via Halios was sometimes frustrating, at least I had the feeling that it was done with complete transparency, honesty, and goodwill. I find very weird Huckberry's way of handling business (disappearing accounts). Not impressed, I hope that Jason doesn't give them a too large margin and that we'll be back ordering directly on Halios website


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> There is no good way to allocate a scarce resource. Jason has tried to please as many as possible. It's part of the fun and part of the suck. But the dude clearly labors to give us the best product. As far as huckberry goes. Pretty lame excuse.


This is a good way to allocate scarce resources (from an economics perspective): Auction them. People who want them the most get them, and it kills scalping dead. Auctions are used all the time to allocate scarce resources, whether that be land, radio spectrum, livestock, automobiles, vintage watches, art, etc. It just doesn't (yet?) have much acceptability in the realm of new consumer products/experiences, but maybe it should.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> This is a good way to allocate scarce resources (from an economics perspective): Auction them. People who want them the most get them, and it kills scalping dead. Auctions are used all the time to allocate scarce resources, whether that be land, radio spectrum, livestock, automobiles, vintage watches, art, etc. It just doesn't (yet?) have much acceptability in the realm of new consumer products/experiences, but maybe it should.


But paying the most money isn't the best way to determine who wants it most - $1,000 to one person isn't the same as blah blah blah&#8230;.

Auction isn't the worst idea, but that's essentially what the secondary market is for these. If you want it bad enough, you can buy one. I'm handing my universa over without hesitation if some rich person wants to pay me a couple grand for it.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

My green one got here much sooner than I expected!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

ajuicet said:


> My green one got here much sooner than I expected!
> View attachment 15969139


Green looks good.


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

ajuicet said:


> My green one got here much sooner than I expected!
> View attachment 15969139


C'mon, man, tell us what you think so far about that watch!


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

AirForceBlue said:


> C'mon, man, tell us what you think so far about that watch!


Haha I think it's great! The dial is one of those greens that can look almost black in certain lighting. Super hard to capture on camera (let alone my crappy iphone), but I'm loving it! So far it is definitely living up to my expectations.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

My blue Universa should be arriving in the next hour or two. Feel bad for the people that got their orders cancelled.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

NS1 said:


> My blue Universa should be arriving in the next hour or two. Feel bad for the people that got their orders cancelled.


I almost went for the overnight shipping. Mine won't be here until Friday now.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

johnnywash1 said:


> I almost went for the overnight shipping. Mine won't be here until Friday now.


I went with normal shipping. Surprised to see it coming in one day.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I think the green is not the best color for Universa, on pictures at least.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

ajuicet said:


> My green one got here much sooner than I expected!
> View attachment 15969139


that is really quick. god knows how long it will take to reach Canada.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Geez, already there is a for sale post for the green one.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

fchen said:


> Geez, already there is a for sale post for the green one.


That is some people's main job.


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

I imagine a lot of ppl saw the hype, saw the watch and know the demand. Low risk to buy it and try it out and flip it quick if you don't fall in love with it.

I'm sure plenty will go up for sale and not all those sellers are flippers, just looking to try new watches.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

There is a green dial for sale here already! $1500, yikes!


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> There is a green dial for sale here already! $1500, yikes!


That didn't take long ?


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> There is a green dial for sale here already! $1500, yikes!


I was wondering who was going to set the baseline. Didn't take long.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

vacashawn said:


> I was wondering who was going to set the baseline. Didn't take long.


$1500. Yikes. Cannot believe how quickly that happened.


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Lol $1500. Just saw it on watch exchange. What a ****ing joke, hard to believe someone would pay 200% value. Halios watches are cool and many ppl pay a small premium to get one, but 200% is insane.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jreagan (Dec 20, 2014)

The green doesnt even look that good IMO. Wish it was lighter but looks mostly black in all the photos Ive seen. Pastel still my favorite colorway for Halios


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

jreagan said:


> The green doesnt even look that good IMO. Wish it was lighter but looks mostly black in all the photos Ive seen. Pastel still my favorite colorway for Halios


All black dial in the right lighting with that flat polished bezel face appearing black at the same time would look weird lol.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

jreagan said:


> The green doesnt even look that good IMO. Wish it was lighter but looks mostly black in all the photos Ive seen. Pastel still my favorite colorway for Halios


I'm actually starting to feel the opposite based on photos I've seen so far. I'd love to see some actually pictures in natural sunlight from folks on this thread who have received their green Universa.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Silvek said:


> I'm actually starting to feel the opposite based on photos I've seen so far. I'd love to see some actually pictures in natural sunlight from folks on this thread who have received their green Universa.


Mine comes Friday, I'll be posting shots.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Silvek said:


> I'm actually starting to feel the opposite based on photos I've seen so far. I'd love to see some actually pictures in natural sunlight from folks on this thread who have received their green Universa.


Yeah I'm liking that green. Not sure it'll end up one of the real popular Universa's but I'm digging it.

I'm curious to hear if the colour is super dynamic depending on the light like the Pastel or Bathyal Blue dials.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

One that was listed for $2k shows as sold. Unbelievable.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

The $1500 one sold already too (either on reddit or wus)


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Meanwhile, back on the real world...


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

Halios should increase their prices now that the demand is there. Otherwise they’re just not understanding the business side at all.


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

Recently discovered this brand, and the Universa. Would really like to pick one up in the bathyal blue, but from what I have read it is nearly impossible to get one during one of these drops. In reality, how hard is it to get one if your a normal person keeping an eye out on release day? Guessing I should not get my hopes up. Thanks!


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Silvek said:


> Meanwhile, back on the real world...
> 
> View attachment 15969767


Deets on the strap? I like the look and may look at putting my Universa on it. I was able to pick up the grey Universa on the Huckberry drop.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

swolelax said:


> One that was listed for $2k shows as sold. Unbelievable.
> View attachment 15969751


i feel i made a big mistake now. i had the chance to get the green one, but chose the blue one. damn.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

johnnyrich7 said:


> Deets on the strap? I like the look and may look at putting my Universa on it. I was able to pick up the grey Universa on the Huckberry drop.


Strapsco vintage leather I had lying around.

Though I also think it pairs well with this grey suede (also from Strapsco).


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

fchen said:


> i feel i made a big mistake now. i had the chance to get the green one, but chose the blue one. damn.


There is nothing wrong with the blue that you purchased. You have to go with your first gut choice. Don't have any second thoughts about it the blue is a beautiful watch. If I didn't have the pastel that would have been my choice


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Pacco17 said:


> There is nothing wrong with the blue that you purchased. You have to go with your first gut choice. Don't have any second thoughts about it the blue is a beautiful watch. If I didn't have the pastel that would have been my choice


i was kind of indifferent between these two colors. by mistake, i meant when i like both equally, i should have gone for the green one which is limited edition and worth more.


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Silvek said:


> Strapsco vintage leather I had lying around.
> 
> Though I also think it pairs well with this grey suede (also from Strapsco).
> 
> ...


What color and size is that strap?


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so happy I managed to buy the grey version, I have so many green watches and blue watches too, plus I really find the grey dial with minty seconds hand the most beautiful Universa.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Generally speaking, I’m a Huckberry defender. I think they make and sell pretty decent products - big fan of their 72 hour collection - and I’ve always had great interactions with their customer support. 

However, this universa launch truly was a disaster from the get go and this disaster has continued right through shipment. I received my order from them yesterday only to find out that I had been sent the grey universa instead of a blue universa I ordered. The shipping label inside the box showed they had sent me someone else’s watch. 

I’ll be getting in touch with them today to see what can be done and I anticipate them doing their best to fix the situation. But… this really is a tough look for Huckberry.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

d_handl3y said:


> Generally speaking, I'm a Huckberry defender. I think they make and sell pretty decent products - big fan of their 72 hour collection - and I've always had great interactions with their customer support.
> 
> However, this universa launch truly was a disaster from the get go and this disaster has continued right through shipment. I received my order from them yesterday only to find out that I had been sent the grey universa instead of a blue universa I ordered. The shipping label inside the box showed they had sent me someone else's watch.
> 
> I'll be getting in touch with them today to see what can be done and I anticipate them doing their best to fix the situation. But&#8230; this really is a tough look for Huckberry.


Yikes. That's not good. I hope Huckberry can fix this for you. I have one coming today, but I'm holding my breath until I actually see it in my hand. This whole process was a mess.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Silvek said:


> Strapsco vintage leather I had lying around.
> 
> Though I also think it pairs well with this grey suede (also from Strapsco).
> 
> ...


That looks great! One of the reasons I picked blue was because of how awesome I think it will look on straps and its versatility for casual and business casual.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I need to size the bracelet for my blue and will post pictures. In response to some of the comments on exorbitant prices being sought on the secondary market, the watch is worth those prices. As distasteful as I find people scooping these up to flip them for a profit, I would have no qualms about paying $1,500 - $2,000 for this watch if that was the asking price. It's that good.


----------



## AutomatonGrey (Jun 29, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I need to size the bracelet for my blue and will post pictures. In response to some of the comments on exorbitant prices being sought on the secondary market, the watch is worth those prices. As distasteful as I find people scooping these up to flip them for a profit, I would have no qualms about paying $1,500 - $2,000 for this watch if that was the asking price. It's that good.


Well a sucker is born every minute I guess. Its guys like you that drive these markets to insane prices. Just _stop._


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

It's only worth what someone will pay, but the value of this watch is not $1500-2000, hence why Halios sells them for $7-800 lol.

I love my Seaforth for the $7-800 that I paid, but there's no way I would have paid $2k for it.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

AutomatonGrey said:


> Well a sucker is born every minute I guess. Its guys like you that drive these markets to insane prices. Just _stop._


Yes, you're right. All of the Halios supply problems and second-hand prices are my fault. You caught me.

As the poster above notes, value is subjective. So, based on your handling of a Universa, where do you see the price point that someone becomes "a sucker?" $805? $850?

Moving to a more constructive point, I have watches in the $1,500 - $2,000 price range that I enjoy. The Unversa and Fairwind very much hold their own against these other watches, hence my subjective valuation that this watch is worth $1,500 - $2,000. Your subjective valuation differs. Oh well.


----------



## AutomatonGrey (Jun 29, 2021)

NS1 said:


> Yes, you're right. All of the Halios supply problems and second-hand prices are my fault. You caught me.
> 
> As the poster above notes, value is subjective. So, based on your handling of a Universa, where do you see the price point that someone becomes "a sucker?" $805? $850?
> 
> Moving to a more constructive point, I have watches in the $1,500 - $2,000 price range that I enjoy. The Unversa and Fairwind very much hold their own against these other watches, hence my subjective valuation that this watch is worth $1,500 - $2,000. Your subjective valuation differs. Oh well.


Yes thats why we are all here. The build quality of these things are absolutely much more then what they retail for. Thats why we love the brand and Jason. But I seriously doubt the brand would have garnered as much favor with the community if it was being offered at that sub $2000 category where the competition is much more fierce instead of the sub $1000. So yes when purchasing these around for over _DOUBLE _its value where it stops being a great value to just regular okay value from a reseller - I do believe the term is you've played yourself. (Especially when the that difference in price for reselling is going to some f*ckberry employee instead of in Jason's pockets. Its the willingness for some people to let other people bend them over like that makes them a sucker)

If everyone just showed a little restraint and waited until the next hot exclusive color is released they'll find these cropping up at more palatable prices. Its all artificial scarcity anyway.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

AutomatonGrey said:


> Yes thats why we are all here. The build quality of these things are absolutely much more then what they retail for. Thats why we love the brand and Jason. But I seriously doubt the brand would have garnered as much favor with the community if it was being offered at that sub $2000 category where the competition is much more fierce instead of the sub $1000. So yes when purchasing these around for over _DOUBLE _its value where it stops being a great value to just regular okay value from a reseller - I do believe the term is you've played yourself. (Especially when the that difference in price for reselling is going to some f*ckberry employee instead of in Jason's pockets)
> 
> If everyone just showed a little restraint and waited until the next hot exclusive color is released they'll find these cropping up at more palatable prices. Its all artificial scarcity anyway.


I agree with much of what you say. The only thing I'd add is that value is not the only thing driving purchasing decisions. So, if these were selling sub $2,000, completely agree there would not be all the hype and scarcity because the value to price ratio would not be as insane as it currently is. That said, there would still be people that decided to purchase one because they like the design and quality and see it as something unique in the marketplace in that sub $2,000 category. I wouldn't call them a sucker or tell them they played themselves the same as I would not toss labels like that around at people willing to pay retail for an Oris Divers 65 (sub $2,000 category) or willing to pay $5K for an Omega Seamastser Pro.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

NS1 said:


> I would have no qualms about paying $1,500 - $2,000 for this watch if that was the asking price. It's that good.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that. You (and many others apparently) personally value the watch more than the current retail price.



Xander3Zero said:


> It's only worth what someone will pay, but the value of this watch is not $1500-2000, hence why Halios sells them for $7-800 lol.
> I love my Seaforth for the $7-800 that I paid, but there's no way I would have paid $2k for it.


You are absolutely entitled to your opinion, but you cannot state as fact "the value of this watch is not $1500-2000" when there are plenty of people more than willing to pay that for it on the secondary market. "Value" is completely subjective. Jason obviously retail priced the watches where he felt they would sell and he (hopefully) gets a nice margin. Clearly he hit the nail on the head since they sell out immediately. Given the current secondary market prices, I imagine he could easily bump the price up a few hundred bucks and people would still snap them up. By not doing it though, he follows the Rolex model of keeping demand extremely high while supply remains low.



AutomatonGrey said:


> Well a sucker is born every minute I guess. Its guys like you that drive these markets to insane prices. Just _stop._


So all of the guys out there buying Rolexs and other rare pieces for double, triple retail or more are all "suckers"? No one person drives the secondary market to insane prices, its simple supply and demand. Halios, like Rolex manufactures a limited number of watches for which there is a much higher demand, hence the high secondary prices. It's simple economics.



AutomatonGrey said:


> Yes thats why we are all here. The build quality of these things are absolutely much more then what they retail for. Thats why we love the brand and Jason. But I seriously doubt the brand would have garnered as much favor with the community if it was being offered at that sub $2000 category where the competition is much more fierce instead of the sub $1000. So yes when purchasing these around for over _DOUBLE _its value where it stops being a great value to just regular okay value from a reseller - I do believe the term is you've played yourself. (Especially when the that difference in price for reselling is going to some f*ckberry employee instead of in Jason's pockets. Its the willingness for some people to let other people bend them over like that makes them a sucker)


You say " the build quality of these things are absolutely much more then what they retail for"

But then you also say "I seriously doubt the brand would have garnered as much favor with the community if it was being offered at that sub $2000 category where the competition is much more fierce"

So which is it? If you agree (as most of us do) that the build quality is much more than the current retail, then why would you doubt people would purchase them in the ~1.5k territory?

The secondary market clearly dictates that people still value these in the sub $2k catagory.



AutomatonGrey said:


> If everyone just showed a little restraint and waited until the next hot exclusive color is released they'll find these cropping up at more palatable prices. Its all artificial scarcity anyway.


What exactly is 'artificial' about the scarcity? It is a very real fact that only a certain number are being produced and the demand is higher than the supply. Absolutely noone is going to 'show restraint' so others can get the piece at retail price. Welcome to the world.


----------



## AutomatonGrey (Jun 29, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I agree with much of what you say. The only thing I'd add is that value is not the only thing driving purchasing decisions. So, if these were selling sub $2,000, completely agree there would not be all the hype and scarcity because the value to price ratio would not be as insane as it currently is. That said, there would still be people that decided to purchase one because they like the design and quality and see it as something unique in the marketplace in that sub $2,000 category. I wouldn't call them a sucker or tell them they played themselves the same as I would not toss labels like that around at people willing to pay retail for an Oris Divers 65 (sub $2,000 category) or willing to pay $5K for an Omega Seamastser Pro.


I am not calling those people that bought the Oris and the Omegas for those mentioned prices suckers or any label. If the market demands that price at that given time thats how much they are worth retail or second hand.

In fact if the green dials demand 2k today and someones willing to pay for it thats how much they are worth now its basic economics i know. But in a few weeks time they will settle where we see the silver and the pastel blue dials ended up. This is a very temporary inflation due to the hype and like i stated before I think a little restraint, patience and a bit of self respect goes a long way. It was wrong for me to insinuate that you are a sucker. But if someone actually lets someone else on the second hand market make them pay x2, x3 for something there will be more supply of in a few weeks time... well there is a word for that.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

AutomatonGrey said:


> This is a very temporary inflation due to the hype and like i stated before I think a little restraint, patience and a bit of self respect goes a long way... But if someone actually lets someone else on the second hand market make them pay x2, x3 for something there will be more supply of in a few weeks time... well there is a word for that.


This is where you are mistaken. There will not be "more supply in a few weeks time" of the green dial variant. It was an exclusive limited release with Huckberry. Only 60 pieces were made.

Now could Jason up and decide to eventually make more green dials at some point? Sure. But that would obviously piss a lot of people (60) off who bought them based on their exclusivity so I just don't see it happening. Nor do other people who are valuing these for what they are... limited.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

What’s the bracelet max size on these?


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

yellowfury said:


> What's the bracelet max size on these?


Mine is sized for a generous 7.5 in and I think I have one or two links left over.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

yellowfury said:


> What's the bracelet max size on these?


Sorry but this question just perfectly reminds me of this Beerfest reference


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

vacashawn said:


> So all of the guys out there buying Rolexs and other rare pieces for double, triple retail or more are all "suckers"?


"Suckers" may not be the most apt descriptor, but to look at it another way - if I knew my financial advisor was wearing a Rolex for which they paid three times the retail price, I'd seriously consider finding a new financial advisor.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Comparison shots of the Bathyl Blue Fairwind and Universa.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

AirForceBlue said:


> Mine is sized for a generous 7.5 in and I think I have one or two links left over.


damn I'm at 8.5 so may be snug.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

one onety-one said:


> "Suckers" may not be the most apt descriptor, but to look at it another way - if I knew my financial advisor was wearing a Rolex for which they paid three times the retail price, I'd seriously consider finding a new financial advisor.


So if said person was frugal in other areas of their life, managed their money well, saved for a number of years, and was finally able to afford a Rolex at the current market price which happens to be 2-3x retail you would judge and fire them? Roger that.

Looked at in another way; no-one should ever use a FA that they dont have a personal relationship with or explicitly trust, regardless of what jewelry they choose to wear.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

vacashawn said:


> So if said person was frugal in other areas of their life, managed their money well, saved for a number of years, and was finally able to afford a Rolex at the current market price which happens to be 2-3x retail you would judge and fire them? Roger that.
> 
> Looked at in another way; no-one should ever use a FA that they dont have a personal relationship with or explicitly trust, regardless of what jewelry they choose to wear.


Well, if we're going to over analyze things, if someone were frugal, had a multi-year plan to save for a Rolex and truly managed their money well, wouldn't they just go to the AD and initiate the waiting process while they saved the last 1-2 years worth of money and pay MSRP rather than twice, or three times as much?


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

one onety-one said:


> Well, if we're going to over analyze things, if someone were frugal, had a multi-year plan to save for a Rolex and truly managed their money well, wouldn't they just go to the AD and initiate the waiting process while they saved the last 1-2 years worth of money and pay MSRP rather than twice, or three times as much?


Because thats not, as we all know, how the AD experience works these days. While there are some fringe cases, the majority of the people that get a shot at buying a Rolex at retail have an established relationship with there AD in which they spend money on other higher margin items before being afforded the 'opportunity' to purchase a Rolex. Its not as simple as going in and getting 'put on a list' to buy one. (side note: if anyone knows of an AD that legit does that, shoot me a PM  )

Anyway, we're getting way off topic. The original point is that just because someone values a watch and is willing to pay a higher market price than someone else, does not qualify them as a "sucker" regardless of how they obtained it. We shouldn't be so quick to judge people.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

vacashawn said:


> Because thats not, as we all know, how the AD experience works these days. While there are some fringe cases, the majority of the people that get a shot at buying a Rolex at retail have an established relationship with there AD in which they spend money on other higher margin items before being afforded the 'opportunity' to purchase a Rolex. Its not as simple as going in and getting 'put on a list' to buy one. (side note: if anyone knows of an AD that legit does that, shoot me a PM  )
> 
> Anyway, we're getting way off topic. The original point is that just because someone values a watch and is willing to pay a higher market price than someone else, does not qualify them as a "sucker" regardless of how they obtained it. We shouldn't be so quick to judge people.


I was going to say that "sucker" might be unnecessarily pejorative, and as far as judgement goes, I agree that the knee-jerk variety can do more harm than good, but judging is something we all do. All of us. No problem having, or discussing well-considered judgements.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Another green dial just sold for $1300 on reddit in less than an hour, one a day for 60 days you guys think? LoL.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

fchen said:


> i feel i made a big mistake now. i had the chance to get the green one, but chose the blue one. damn.


Don't worry about it. You're going to love the blue.










A friend of mine has a green on route, so I'll hopefully get a chance to take some side by side pictures at some point.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Silvek said:


> Don't worry about it.


Right on. I don't understand why the blue isn't the one people pay "sucker" prices for, it's stellar. It's 3 different blues in one. I guess a lot of collectors already have blue watches and are looking for the oddball colors.
I mistakenly thought huckberry would be the easy way to add a gray but I'll just wait for Jason to sell more. I don't even have a good reason for buying a second one, it's just because I'm afraid I won't be able to get another one in 10 years or whatever... So I'm going to stock up.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

92gli said:


> Right on. I don't understand why the blue isn't the one people pay "sucker" prices for, it's stellar.


The blue is beautiful, no doubt about it. If it was an exclusive limited edition like the green then it would absolutely command higher prices on the secondary market.


----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

I’m just here to say that these dials are dope and Halios is now on my radar—thanks!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone get a green version and keep it? If so, let's see some pics. I cannot believe how many have gone up for sale already.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

On the wrist:


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

NS1 said:


> On the wrist:
> 
> View attachment 15972158


Looks great!


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Which one to keep between blue and green is the question now... I like them both a lot!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

aparezco said:


> Which one to keep between blue and green is the question now... I like them both a lot!
> 
> View attachment 15972521


Long term: blue imho


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for the picture. I'd have to see more photos before making up my mind, but keep both for some time before deciding which one you'll keep


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

aparezco said:


> If the green one is sold out I'm pissed. I don't see the green one anywhere in the Huckberry site, did they remove its page already? weird!





aparezco said:


> I'm so mad the green is not there right now... so not ok.





aparezco said:


> Jason should for sure do something about this. This release absolutely sucked!
> Supper crappy of Huckberry to do us like this.





aparezco said:


> I only wish Jason will release the green one again at some point. Huckberry ruined it for most of us.


.
.
.


aparezco said:


> Which one to keep between blue and green is the question now... I like them both a lot!
> 
> View attachment 15972521


Seems like you were pretty mad about not originally getting a green, I'm surprised its even a question for you.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

vacashawn said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> Seems like you were pretty mad about not originally getting a green, I'm surprised its even a question for you.


The blue is that good, side to side I like them both a whole lot. It's a hard call.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

aparezco said:


> The blue is that good, side to side I like them both a whole lot. It's a hard call.


Agree on the blue's awesomeness, but how did you go from being closed out on the Universa to getting two?


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Agree on the blue's awesomeness, but how did you go from being closed out on the Universa to getting two?


I got both blue ones a while back in the first release. The green one I got when it became available all of the sudden after they were sold out, the going theory is that some people cancelled orders or and/or that Huckberry cancelled some orders for some reason.


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Green is only commanding value bc of the hype. The slate grey, to me, is by far the nicest color. Don't see any other executing this grey dial as well as Halios. Plenty of others who offer blue and green dials.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

johnnyrich7 said:


> Green is only commanding value bc of the hype. The slate grey, to me, is by far the nicest color. Don't see any other executing this grey dial as well as Halios. Plenty of others who offer blue and green dials.


I absolutely agree. My grey arriving tomorrow


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

My green just arrived. Here is a side-by-side with the gray in case anyone is curious:










Apologies for the poor quality photo.


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. That picture helps explain why I like the grey dial. The grey keeps the hour markers more subdued. The darker color makes them pop much more. Just personal choice. But I like the way the grey blends with those hour markers better.


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

For you owners....how often do you wind your watch? And how many turns do you wind?


----------



## Maxj32 (Jul 1, 2021)

Longtime lurker, first time poster… I really think the green looks great. Inside w/ light it looks almost teal, outside it looks Hunter green.

Question on the bracelet for anyone with experience: do I need a screwdriver to remove links, or am I good to push them out with just a pin? I thought the micro-adjust would be enough to size it, but this thing is big.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Maxj32 said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster&#8230; I really think the green looks great. Inside w/ light it looks almost teal, outside it looks Hunter green.
> 
> Question on the bracelet for anyone with experience: do I need a screwdriver to remove links, or am I good to push them out with just a pin? I thought the micro-adjust would be enough to size it, but this thing is big.


Screwdriver.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

And also do these screws need Loctite?


----------



## AirForceBlue (Feb 24, 2019)

Blue loctite—-very sparingly can’t hurt


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

johnnyrich7 said:


> Green is only commanding value bc of the hype. The slate grey, to me, is by far the nicest color. Don't see any other executing this grey dial as well as Halios. Plenty of others who offer blue and green dials.


I have the grey Fairwind. Halios does an amazing grey dial.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

johnnyrich7 said:


> Green is only commanding value bc of the hype. The slate grey, to me, is by far the nicest color. Don't see any other executing this grey dial as well as Halios. Plenty of others who offer blue and green dials.


Green is commanding value because there are a limited number available (60) not just the hype around a new color.

TBH all of the dial colors are amazing!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I have the grey Fairwind. Halios does an amazing grey dial.


The Grey does indeed look great, but my SPB143 kept that color option off my list for this release... and I'm pretty happy with the blue so far.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

smithj said:


> My green just arrived. Here is a side-by-side with the gray in case anyone is curious:
> 
> View attachment 15972899
> 
> ...


Interior light? Green doesn't look green, looks black ish.. Nice though

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

vacashawn said:


> Green is commanding value because there are a limited number available (60) not just the hype around a new color.
> 
> TBH all of the dial colors are amazing!


I know they were limited. To me, that is all hype. Silly to me that people place a much higher price tag on this bc its limited. This is a watch from a micro brand we are talking about. Not limited beach front property, lol.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Interior light? Green doesn't look green, looks black ish.. Nice though
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the lighting was not great. That said, it is a very dark green. I like it, but I also really like the gray.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

smithj said:


> Yeah, the lighting was not great. That said, it is a very dark green. I like it, but I also really like the gray.


I can say that more often than not I think gray is my default favorite dial color. And I've stated before I think halios does gray better than most.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameli (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh I really like this! Their stuff is great, but something just didn’t click with me for their previous models. This is great though— any info on release date?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Silvek said:


> The Grey does indeed look great, but my SPB143 kept that color option off my list for this release... and I'm pretty happy with the blue so far.
> 
> View attachment 15973044


I have the 143 as well.  This is where I enable you to get a grey Fairwind or Universa too.


----------



## Revolution Tables (Apr 7, 2018)

The grey dial reminds me alot of a JMW Turner painting. There's just alot going on in that dial, I love it!


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)

johnnyrich7 said:


> For you owners....how often do you wind your watch? And how many turns do you wind?


I don't wear it daily, so about 25 turns from stopped to fully wound...but I think I've developed carpal tunnel syndrome from the Universa.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Well hello beautiful! The shade of green really is dependent on the light. This is under a pretty bright lamp, in lower light it looks even darker.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Arrived and love it. Winding the movement is very nice, I really don't understand all the complaints. Had some hard time sizing the bracelet. It is easy, but when the screwdriver slips it makes micro scratches on the segment's side unfortunately. Could not figure a way to unscrew and screw back the screws without any slips. Minor quibble though. Removed 4 links and now it is very snug when quick adjust is on its shortest and there is some room for expanding.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

svetoslav said:


> Arrived and love it. Winding the movement is very nice, I really don't understand all the complaints. Had some hard time sizing the bracelet. It is easy, but when the screwdriver slips it makes micro scratches on the segment's side unfortunately. Could not figure a way to unscrew and screw back the screws without any slips. Minor quibble though. Removed 4 links and now it is very snug when quick adjust is on its shortest and there is some room for expanding.
> 
> View attachment 15974059


The grey never caught my eye and I saw it mostly as a safe choice, but all of the talk of the depth of its color and the matte finish really has changed my mind. Another solid option from Jason, who really has the best eye for color/design.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

vacashawn said:


> Well hello beautiful! The shade of green really is dependent on the light. This is under a pretty bright lamp, in lower light it looks even darker.
> 
> View attachment 15973518


You dirty devil you


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

johnnywash1 said:


> You dirty devil you












😎😉


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

As great as the bracelet is, this looks pretty awesome on a strap as well.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Green Universa on Reddit listed for $1675. WTH. This hobby brings out the worst in people. Rant over.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Green Universa on Reddit listed for $1675. WTH. This hobby brings out the worst in people. Rant over.


There is one on eBay for $1800 and another bid up to over $1400 with 4 days remaining on the auction. Crazy stuff. I have a green Universal; I love it, but these prices make it very tempting to unload. I'm sure it will die down at some point; though the pastel blue still demands a pretty high premium.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

smithj said:


> There is one on eBay for $1800 and another bid up to over $1400 with 4 days remaining on the auction. Crazy stuff. I have a green Universal; I love it, but these prices make it very tempting to unload. I'm sure it will die down at some point; though the pastel blue still demands a pretty high premium.


I could see 1000 or so. Maybe 1200 but 1800 will buy you a different caliber of watch. Nothing against the Halios. They are awesome but not 1800 awesome.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> I could see 1000 or so. Maybe 1200 but 1800 will buy you a different caliber of watch. Nothing against the Halios. They are awesome but not 1800 awesome.


Seaforth GMTs go for $2k when they show up.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

For me a Rolex is not worth a small part of $10k, but many are paying the full amount and more


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

svetoslav said:


> For me a Rolex is not worth a small part of $10k, but many are paying the full amount and more


I'd rather have 2 grand seikos.


----------



## Revolution Tables (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Revolution Tables said:


> View attachment 15975314
> View attachment 15975315
> View attachment 15975316


Looks great, I wish it was in the burger shot too lol.

Rodeo?


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Had to take 6 links out to fit my manly 6.25" wrist but it's nice and snug and ready for a night out now!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

vacashawn said:


> Well hello beautiful! The shade of green really is dependent on the light. This is under a pretty bright lamp, in lower light it looks even darker.


So which one do you like better? Are you planning on keeping both?


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

still patiently waiting for mine. god know when it will get to Canada.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Revolution Tables said:


> View attachment 15975314


Thanks for sharing a picture in natural lighting... it looks great.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Silvek said:


> So which one do you like better? Are you planning on keeping both?


I only ever planned to keep one and honestly I really thought it was going to be the green one because I really like the color green in general, but seeing them in person the blue really stood out to me more. I sold the green earlier today.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Blue is hard to beat


----------



## Maxj32 (Jul 1, 2021)

When I go to set the watch, it feels like it takes a second to catch, the minute hand will move forward about two hours/10 minutes, then it drops and needs to catch again&#8230; it's more noticeable with my fingers on the crown than it is visually in the dial. Anyone else experience this? I also feel like when winding the watch it takes quite a few turns before I feel like it's even winding at all.

Having to turn the crown counter-clockwise to move the time forward also threw me off guard - this is my only watch that works that way.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

I just picked up this Universa on the secondary market and it came with a thicker crown. It does help a bit with winding comfort compared to the current crown.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

svetoslav said:


> Arrived and love it. Winding the movement is very nice, I really don't understand all the complaints. Had some hard time sizing the bracelet. It is easy, but when the screwdriver slips it makes micro scratches on the segment's side unfortunately. Could not figure a way to unscrew and screw back the screws without any slips. Minor quibble though. Removed 4 links and now it is very snug when quick adjust is on its shortest and there is some room for expanding.
> 
> View attachment 15974059


You have to hold the bracelet in one hand and pinch the end of the screwdriver while the other turns the screwdriver. Once you get the hang of it you'll never slip again.

And, dammit, I need a gray one! That pic is awesome 👍


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

mistertran510 said:


> I just picked up this Universa on the secondary market and it came with a thicker crown. It does help a bit with winding comfort compared to the current crown.
> 
> View attachment 15976466
> View attachment 15976465


That appears to be one of the ones Roldorf put together with the "wrong" color seconds hand and the different crown (seaforth crown?). They assembled a destro one for somebody too.n


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

So, is this a pilot watch or a field watch? Or something else?

Trying it on a rubber strap today...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Silvek said:


> So, is this a pilot watch or a field watch? Or something else?
> 
> Trying it on a rubber strap today...
> 
> View attachment 15976790


Sports watch, maybe?

Any way you slice it looks good though!


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Maxj32 said:


> When I go to set the watch, it feels like it takes a second to catch, the minute hand will move forward about two hours/10 minutes, then it drops and needs to catch again&#8230; it's more noticeable with my fingers on the crown than it is visually in the dial. Anyone else experience this? I also feel like when winding the watch it takes quite a few turns before I feel like it's even winding at all.
> 
> Having to turn the crown counter-clockwise to move the time forward also threw me off guard - this is my only watch that works that way.
> View attachment 15976456


I had a similar issue but I realized that I hadn't pulled the crown out all the way or I was pushing it back slightly while setting it. If you pull the crown out a bit more it should do the trick.

The green is really nice; it reminds of the Seiko x TicTac SZSB021 which I had for a little while. Looks way better on the Universa though.



Tpp3975 said:


> I could see 1000 or so. Maybe 1200 but 1800 will buy you a different caliber of watch. Nothing against the Halios. They are awesome but not 1800 awesome.


Just curious, what would you buy for $1800 that you think would beat this out? When I put the Universa side by side with the watches in my collection that have an MSRP around $1800 (Oris Chronoris Date, Oak & Oscar Ashland) the Halios is just as high quality, if not better (seems that all of these watches have about the same price on the secondary market). The Ming 17.06 (plus a bracelet) and the Chrono Tokyo Classic come out to about $1800 MSRP and probably beat out the Halios in my book but that's also reflected in the secondary market.

Maybe a Sinn 556?

I'm really not that great at assessing relative value and definitely get wrapped up in hype so I'll be curious to hear from folks with a better eye than me (maybe Steve could weigh in) about how you would better spend your $1800 to buy one watch.

Honestly if Jason's watches are worth $1200 he could do what every other brand does and price an extra 50% into that and sell his watches for $1800. Then people would say they are nice watches with too high a list price and then wait around until they appear on the secondary market and scoop them up for $1000. But the combination of his very low prices and the limited quantities he releases means the second hand market has kind of stabilized at that point anyway.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

So far the Universa has paired well with all the straps I've tried, and I just love looking down at that dial... it has to be seen in person to be really appreciated.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Revolution Tables said:


> View attachment 15975314
> View attachment 15975315
> View attachment 15975316


No greens in the burger, only for the watch


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

mistertran510 said:


> I just picked up this Universa on the secondary market and it came with a thicker crown. It does help a bit with winding comfort compared to the current crown.
> 
> View attachment 15976466
> View attachment 15976465


Isn't it the prototype crown? Looks great in any case!


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

Cheers friends!


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

SebM said:


> Isn't it the prototype crown? Looks great in any case!


On closer comparison to the prototype pics, I think you are right. Nonetheless, it's slightly more comfortable to wind.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I put mine on the timegrapher today and got a nice surprise--perfect accuracy! Fully wound I was getting 0spd and nearly 300* amplitude.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine is loosing about 2secs a day. Maybe when it is fully wound it is 0, I don't have a timegrapher.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Mine gained 13 seconds in 7 days.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Silvek said:


> So, is this a pilot watch or a field watch? Or something else?
> 
> Trying it on a rubber strap today...
> 
> View attachment 15976790


I would just say sports watch. I do not feel it's either a pilot or field.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

I think the whole system of selling these limited edition watches is broken. 

Jason wants to make affordable watches but the end result is he is losing money to flippers. Whoever gets a watch at the beginning is pretty random, those who don’t like it so much at the secondary market price sell it, those who like it buy it. But it’s basically a lottery.

Here is an alternative system that has the same end result (those who like the watches at the market price get to own them) but generates more money for Jason and less money to the flippers:

Say there are 50 units for sale. All prospective buyers submit a bid with their willingness to pay. The 50th highest price clears the market, and watches sell to the top 50 bidders at that price. When you place a bid you put down a deposit that gets refunded if you don’t win. If you renege on the bid you lose your deposit.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I accept there are people just skimming rare items, but I generally do not like them, vultures of a kind


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

svetoslav said:


> I accept there are people just skimming rare items, but I generally do not like them, vultures of a kind


I kind of agree but then there are flippers that tries a lot of watches and then sell, I have been there myself. Of course you would like them to resell without a premium.
And then there are the watch hoarders (collectors) that just buy everything that they know will appreciate in value, and basically just keeps the watches off the market. That is in my mind equally "bad"


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

vacashawn said:


> I definitely think he could up the price a few hundred bucks and still sell them out instantly (based on current market rates) which would settle down flipping. Market rates can only go so high before you are into another level of watch. It seems for Halios that is around 1200-1500.
> 
> That's an interesting idea, but if people really wanted to, they could backchannel that into keeping the price low.
> 
> Maybe he get's a network of dealers and only sells to them and they get to choose who gets to buy - a la Rolex  ... I'm kidding, please don't do that.


Not sure what you mean by back channel. I think this would be an improvement on the current system.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

dpap said:


> Not sure what you mean by back channel. I think this would be an improvement on the current system.


I just mean that if people really wanted to, they could band together and all put in the same or low bids, probably low risk of that happening, but it could in theory happen.

Just theorizing here but using your example, maybe people all put in their bids and the 50 highest bids get the watches *at their own bid price*, which would have to be at or above retail asking price. Then people are essentially buying at a value they are comfortable with paying for the watch. This could however price out people who cannot afford the potentially higher price I suppose.

Another interesting idea could be to do a marketing survey to ask what people would be comfortable paying for a Universa and then taking the mean answer and adjusting the retail price accordingly.

Unfortunately I dont think there is a one size fits all answer. What works for someone is always going to not work for someone else. It's obviously hard to find a happy medium. I personally don't fault Jason at all, I truly believe he's doing his best to try and accommodate everyone.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Had to take a picture with all these colors.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 15982168
> 
> 
> Had to take a picture with all these colors.


Perfect!


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

dpap said:


> I think the whole system of selling these limited edition watches is broken.
> 
> Jason wants to make affordable watches but the end result is he is losing money to flippers. Whoever gets a watch at the beginning is pretty random, those who don't like it so much at the secondary market price sell it, those who like it buy it. But it's basically a lottery.
> 
> ...





vacashawn said:


> I just mean that if people really wanted to, they could band together and all put in the same or low bids, probably low risk of that happening, but it could in theory happen.
> 
> Just theorizing here but using your example, maybe people all put in their bids and the 50 highest bids get the watches *at their own bid price*, which would have to be at or above retail asking price. Then people are essentially buying at a value they are comfortable with paying for the watch. This could however price out people who cannot afford the potentially higher price I suppose.
> 
> ...


This is like judging a Rube Goldberg contest.


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just received my grey Universa from the Huckberry batch. The date on the warranty card says December 31, 2021.

Ca anyone make sense of that date????


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

johnnyrich7 said:


> Just received my grey Universa from the Huckberry batch. The date on the warranty card says December 31, 2021.
> 
> Ca anyone make sense of that date????


My blue from the latest batch also has 12/31/21. Not sure?


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Odd. Usually the date is the production date. Obviously we didnt buy this from the future, haha. 

It also doesnt make sense that its the warranty date as that would only give us a 6 month warranty.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I think he's giving us extra warranty time by dating them in the future.


----------



## johnnyrich7 (Oct 13, 2010)

johnnywash1 said:


> I think he's giving us extra warranty time by dating them in the future.


Or making me think I bought it as an early Christmas present to myself.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here is a size comparison to another bezel fee 100m "daily" I just got in. Indoor light on my desk so sorry about the poor quality.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Here is a size comparison to another bezel fee 100m "daily" I just got in. Indoor light on my desk so sorry about the poor quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find the lugs fit when comparing the two?


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Here is a size comparison to another bezel fee 100m "daily" I just got in. Indoor light on my desk so sorry about the poor quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two great looking watches. I like that PRX a lot may need to add it to my Universal soon.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

d_handl3y said:


> How do you find the lugs fit when comparing the two?


Haven't had a chance to size the bracelet yet. When done I'll let you know.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Good, I can post that one on 3 forums


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Geez, still have not received mine yet. just cleared customs today, estimated delivery next Tuesday! The silver lining is it seems I do not need to pay duty and taxes, but we will see.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

I had a chance to check out a green in person today. It's definitely very dark in normal lighting, and evokes feelings of being deep in a redwood forest in the pacific northwest.

That said, when it catches the light... wowza!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Silvek said:


> I had a chance to check out a green in person today. It's definitely very dark in normal lighting, and evokes feelings of being deep in a redwood forest in the pacific northwest.
> 
> That said, when it catches the light... wowza!
> 
> View attachment 15989018


It's definitely a great dial. I still have mine in the box, as I'm trying to decide if having a gray and green universal is overkill.


----------



## Revolution Tables (Apr 7, 2018)

smithj said:


> It's definitely a great dial. I still have mine in the box, as I'm trying to decide if having a gray and green universal is overkill.


For what it's worth, I kept the green and have the grey on rubber.

Pretty enamored with the green right now, it's so freaking lush, especially on the bracelet.

I was hesitant at first as I necessarily didn't want a darker dial, and do I really need two?

But it has an incredible deep/dark tone with an almost emerald flash in certain light through out the day. Definitely reminds me of hiking in the PNW!

Just feel fortunate to have initially landed one from that batch. There is no way I'm letting this one go.


----------



## Jo914 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sweaty adventure day featuring the Universa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jo914 said:


> Sweaty adventure day featuring the Universa
> View attachment 15989563


Amazing!


----------



## mathurss (Jan 31, 2017)

These look killer. Think I’m going to wait for another run of the blue pastels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

mathurss said:


> These look killer. Think I'm going to wait for another run of the blue pastels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe its only me, but the blue is not such a perfect much for Universa's dial design. I own pastel blue Seaforth and I really love it, but is is so different, The indices are thin and long and... black as also the hands.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

svetoslav said:


> Maybe its only me, but the blue is not such a perfect much for Universa's dial design. I own pastel blue Seaforth and I really love it, but is is so different, The indices are thin and long and... black as also the hands.


The Pastel Universa is definitely more complex. I would understand if it wasn't for everyone. I still think its pretty special though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

svetoslav said:


> Maybe its only me, but the blue is not such a perfect much for Universa's dial design. I own pastel blue Seaforth and I really love it, but is is so different, The indices are thin and long and... black as also the hands.


Personal choice call there. Pastel blue has become the halios calling card.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

svetoslav said:


> Maybe its only me, but the blue is not such a perfect much for Universa's dial design. I own pastel blue Seaforth and I really love it, but is is so different, The indices are thin and long and... black as also the hands.


It's just you... 😉


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

FWIW, I've been won over by the green and am on the hunt for one at a reasonable price, so my Bathyal Blue is currently for sale here if anyone missed out on the last batch.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

damn it. after over 2 weeks waiting, finally received it, but it is a little too big for my 6.25 inch wrist.  .


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

fchen said:


> damn it. after over 2 weeks waiting, finally received it, but it is a little too big for my 6.25 inch wrist.  .
> View attachment 15994300


My wrist is also ~6.25. I took 6 links out and I feel like it fits nicely for me. Realize everyones wrist shape is a little different though.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

fchen said:


> damn it. after over 2 weeks waiting, finally received it, but it is a little too big for my 6.25 inch wrist.  .
> View attachment 15994300


It looks great

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

fchen said:


> damn it. after over 2 weeks waiting, finally received it, but it is a little too big for my 6.25 inch wrist.  .
> View attachment 15994300


If you cannot get the bracelet sized to fit you properly, the watch is a strap monster and looks good on nato's, EO MN straps, leather straps, suede straps, etc.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

NS1 said:


> If you cannot get the bracelet sized to fit you properly, the watch is a strap monster and looks good on nato's, EO MN straps, leather straps, suede straps, etc.


I have not tried to size the bracelet yet. by too big, I mean the watch lugs are a little bit over hanging.


----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)

fchen said:


> damn it. after over 2 weeks waiting, finally received it, but it is a little too big for my 6.25 inch wrist.  .
> View attachment 15994300


Try putting it on a mn strap it should hug the wrist better but if it still doesn't work out maybe I can take it off your hands. I haven't been lucky with any releases


----------



## jbilovsky (Jan 25, 2020)

I have the HuckBerry green Universa available for trade if anyone has a Pastel Blue Seaforth.


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry I have not being paying attention guys, what is the story behind these being sold out before they went on sale?


----------



## azncookiecutter (Dec 29, 2017)

jbilovsky said:


> I have the HuckBerry green Universa available for trade if anyone has a Pastel Blue Seaforth.


I might have a Series 2 pastel blue Seaforth I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

old45 said:


> Sorry I have not being paying attention guys, what is the story behind these being sold out before they went on sale?


The limited edition green ones (50 watches, I think?) sold by an online retailer called Huckberry were supposed to go on sale at a specific time in the morning which was promoted by Huckberry and Halios, but instead appeared on the Huckberry online store at 12:01am GMT without warning and sold out within a couple of minutes. Then hours later at the time they were originally supposed to go on sale Huckberry sent out an email telling everyone they were available even though they had already sold out and there were none to buy. Then randomly later in the day some small number of them started appearing again on the online store without warning or explanation but some people had orders canceled after trying to buy them (not sure if anyone actually got one that way). I think this is a correct description, but someone else can clarify/correct.

Needless to say, Jason's attempt to get a bigger online store to partner as a retail front did not go as well as everyone had hoped.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I know this last batch was 120 watches total, but does anyone know how many Universas have been made in both batches? My blue is serial number 390, which seemed a little high.


----------



## jbilovsky (Jan 25, 2020)

azncookiecutter said:


> I might have a Series 2 pastel blue Seaforth I'd be willing to trade.


Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks!


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Has Jason indicated when the next batch will be released? Was counting on the huckberry release…but we know how that went


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

fchen said:


> damn it. after over 2 weeks waiting, finally received it, but it is a little too big for my 6.25 inch wrist.  .
> View attachment 15994300


Good to see someone being honest with themselves. The upshot being that when you move out the Universa (and possibly come out a few bucks ahead), you will find that watch which when you put it on your wrist for the first time, you'll say "Ahh, this is the one"


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

monsters said:


> Has Jason indicated when the next batch will be released? Was counting on the huckberry release&#8230;but we know how that went


Should be in the next couple weeks pending delays from the fairwind's last round.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi guys, need your help. I never sized a bracelet myself before. Bought tools from amazon and watched some videos. spent a couple of hours working on it, but failed miserably. I could not get the pin to budge. followed the arrow direction, tried to push really hard, nothing happens. is it supposed to be that tight?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

fchen said:


> Hi guys, need your help. I never sized a bracelet myself before. Bought tools from amazon and watched some videos. spent a couple of hours working on it, but failed miserably. I could not get the pin to budge. followed the arrow direction, tried to push really hard, nothing happens. is it supposed to be that tight?


Stop doing that immediately. It is not a friction pin or pin and collar bracelet. It uses screws to secure the links. You need a 1.40 size jewelers/watchmaker's screwdriver. Just turn the screw firmly and slowly and it will thread itself out. If the screw now won't budge with moderate force using a screwdriver it may be because you may have damaged it trying to force it through with the pin tool, if that's the case do _not _try to force it, just remove the screw on the next link and see if you can make the sizing work that way.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

chris902 said:


> Stop doing that immediately. It is not a pin or pin and collar bracelet. It uses screws to secure the links. You need a 1.40 size jewelers/watchmaker's screwdriver. Just turn the screw firmly and slowly and it will thread itself out. If the screw now won't budge with moderate force using a screwdriver it may be because you may have damaged it trying to force it through with the pin tool, if that's the case do _not _try to force it, just remove the screw on the next link and see if you can make the sizing work that way.


Thanks a lot. i might have damaged it already. I pushed quote hard earlier. 😢 . while lesson learned. how do you tell when it is a screw and when it is a pin? even pins have that mark for screw driver on the pin head.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

fchen said:


> how do you tell when it is a screw and when it is a pin? even pins have that mark for screw driver on the pin head.


There is a plethora of that kind of information online. Also, you can see the head of the screw, in proper lighting.

Why did you assume that it was a push pin system?


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

one onety-one said:


> There is a plethora of that kind of information online. Also, you can see the head of the screw, in proper lighting.
> 
> Why did you assume that it was a push pin system?


because I saw the arrows on the bracelet and assumed to push that way. 🙁


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

If you look at the link on the top and the bottom it is a screw when you see a slit in the middle and on the other end it just looks like a DOT. Whenever you see the slit it is a screw not a push pin


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

fchen said:


> Thanks a lot. i might have damaged it already. I pushed quote hard earlier. ? . while lesson learned. how do you tell when it is a screw and when it is a pin? even pins have that mark for screw driver on the pin head.


It also might be totally fine. No way of knowing until you (carefully) use a (properly sized) screwdriver to see, so don't stress about it now. If there is any damage then you likely can get away with sizing it by just removing the links at a different spot, but you need to disclose the damage if you do try to sell it later.

I have never seen a bracelet with screw links where it wasn't clear that it was screw links, to be honest. If it has a slot for a screw driver try the screwdriver first, if that doesn't seem to do anything that get on the internet and search for it or ask someone on here or another specialty forum. Odds are good someone will know.


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

chris902 said:


> It also might be totally fine. No way of knowing until you (carefully) use a (properly sized) screwdriver to see, so don't stress about it now. If there is any damage then you likely can get away with sizing it by just removing the links at a different spot, but you need to disclose the damage if you do try to sell it later.
> 
> I have never seen a bracelet with screw links where it wasn't clear that it was screw links, to be honest. If it has a slot for a screw driver try the screwdriver first, if that doesn't seem to do anything that get on the internet and search for it or ask someone on here or another specialty forum. Odds are good someone will know.


Thanks for all the help. I got a watchmaker to size it for me, no damage done, thank god. I am new to this, so a lot to learn. Really love this watch and no chance I will see it. It will go to the grave with me. lol


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Monday blues


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Bathyal blue is really the best color. I hope it makes it to the new Seaforth.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I disagree however I respect your opinion 😉


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Universa to compliment the Fairwind. Love them both!


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> Universa to compliment the Fairwind. Love them both!
> View attachment 16012695


Nice black and white combo!


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Thadeust said:


> Nice black and white combo!


Thanks! The white has the silver tint in low light, white in bright, and the grey goes from true grey to black, sometimes hints of blue. Very enjoyable dials. Now to find a pastel!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> Universa to compliment the Fairwind. Love them both!
> View attachment 16012695


The universa looks a lot bigger than the fairwind even though the fairwind is marginally larger.


----------



## bdotx (Nov 26, 2019)

Another Universa and Fairwind combo here. Recently picked up the silver Universa and absolutely loving it.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Summer watch


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Baramats said:


> Summer watch
> View attachment 16017784


Update: even more of a summer watch on this strap!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)




----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey all I included my Halios Universa in the Worn & Wound 3 for $5000 Reader's Edition they just published. Would love to hear your thoughts:








The 3 Watch Collection for $5,000 - Reader Edition: Conrad Bauer - Worn & Wound


In this 3 Watch Collection for $5,000 - Reader Edition, reader Conrad Bauer shares an epic trio that presents a challenge to catch.




wornandwound.com





Actually I don't think W&W has done a proper review of this watch yet, I've been keeping my eye out for it but nothing has popped up yet.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

B
By chance does anyone know why images are showing as numbers?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

As mentioned on the Fairwind thread, there now appears to be a message board/forum to keep tabs on Halios releases etc: HALIOS Watches || FAQ + FORUM | HALIOS Watches


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> As mentioned on the Fairwind thread, there now appears to be a message board/forum to keep tabs on Halios releases etc: HALIOS Watches || FAQ + FORUM | HALIOS Watches


Interesting..


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Guess I better grab a gray one in the next round of orders then. Can't really think of any other colors I'd wear. Maybe black...
I have a suspicion he's going to try a dark red and/or champagne. I don't think he'd do yellow. That belongs on a dive watch. White is too similar to the silver he already did. Brown? That might look good if the texture is like the gray and light blue models.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> As mentioned on the Fairwind thread, there now appears to be a message board/forum to keep tabs on Halios releases etc: HALIOS Watches || FAQ + FORUM | HALIOS Watches


Haha this thread is going to only be 1/2 as interesting without the wild speculation/guesswork/fantasizing about when and what Jason's next releases are going to be. Now we can actually just get the details right from the source.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Baramats said:


> Summer watch
> View attachment 16017784


Is that the Barton tropic?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Combo for the past few days


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Combo for the past few days
> View attachment 16031427


Real nice


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

92gli said:


> Is that the Barton tropic?


Hi, that is a tropic from Josephbonnie.com


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Let the speculation commence!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 16033460
> 
> 
> Let the speculation commence!


No no, just go to the Halios forum and say YES YES YES and YES to this option!


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 16033460
> 
> 
> Let the speculation commence!


What's the context on this? ?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This may be the most photogenic watch I own.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

d_handl3y said:


> What's the context on this? ?


It's a prototype universa dial.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> This may be the most photogenic watch I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is a looker!









I got myself a used grey one today, but I feel I need the blue and silver also, maybe all of them actually.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh this is such a good looking watch!


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Baramats said:


> Oh this is such a good looking watch!
> View attachment 16041020


Agreed, I just can't bring myself to take it off the bracelet, love the bracelet and micro adjust


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

OK, I'm totally ignorant of the horological things. The details of the mechanisms are unknown to me, as are the fascinating questions of forces use and transformation (I'm not a physicist or a mechanic).
So I was wondering if the relationship between "turns" (of the crown) and power reserve is linear (it might plateau or follow a sigmoidal shape, i.e. step function). Of course, there's a fair bit of variability in each turn of the crown and probably in the tension of the spring when the second-hand stops but that's just sampling noise.
So far, in case you're interested (and with only 6 data points, I'll update in few weeks with a more comprehensive analysis), it seems that there's a linear relationship between turns and reserve. It's interesting to me as, instead of winding to the maximum (which I'm always a bit careful to do), I can interpolate the optimal number of turns for my needed 30 hours reserve (I wind every morning).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Not always easy to pull out the forest green dial in a photo, and it looks darker most of the time, but it's a really cool looking piece. Bravo Jason and Halios!


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> Not always easy to pull out the forest green dial in a photo, and it looks darker most of the time, but it's a really cool looking piece. Bravo Jason and Halios!


Good looking watch. You're one lucky individual to have one of those.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Playing with straps


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

SebM said:


> Playing with straps
> View attachment 16051702


Love this combo, looks great!


----------



## fchen (Jun 12, 2021)

SebM said:


> Playing with straps
> View attachment 16051702


really dig the strap.


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Ooh, is that the always-sold-but-never-worn Huckberry??


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

johnnywash1 said:


> Ooh, is that the always-sold-but-never-worn Huckberry??


Lol I wear it all the time.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Lusting for a gray one, hope another batch goes on sale soon. Still in love with this though


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

aka Tucker said:


> View attachment 16073597


Will trade kidney for pastel blue Universa. Pm me please.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Tpp3975 said:


> Will trade kidney for pastel blue Universa. Pm me please.


In what form would that kidney be delivered?
Do I get two for two?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Baramats said:


> In what form would that kidney be delivered?
> Do I get two for two?
> View attachment 16076748


Well I need one to live so &#8230;


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> Will trade kidney for pastel blue Universa. Pm me please.


Next batch will include Pastel, make sure you are signed up for the newsletter!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

92gli said:


> View attachment 16092392


But... I still don't know if I want a second Uni, a FW or a SF. And there are these other watches that caught my eye. And I cannot miss the chance to try and get a Uni. Life is hard 🥺


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

SebM said:


> But... I still don't know if I want a second Uni, a FW or a SF. And there are these other watches that caught my eye. And I cannot miss the chance to try and get a Uni. Life is hard ?


some of us are just out here trying to get our first Uni Seb! ?

I hope the window is wide enough for everyone who wants one to get one&#8230;I hate the speed clicking game


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

monsters said:


> some of us are just out here trying to get our first Uni Seb! ?
> 
> I hope the window is wide enough for everyone who wants one to get one&#8230;I hate the speed clicking game


You're right, I should be mindful of people who were less lucky than me in the speed clicking game. I'm trying to convince myself (quite successfully) that in a different colour it's almost a different watch, so the 1st Uni doesn't count 
I wanted and got a grey so there was actually not much time pressure. The grey and bathyal blue Unis stayed available longer


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

92gli said:


> View attachment 16092392


I signed up to that email list on the website months ago, but have not received any email notification to order. Is that normal?


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

Do you remember when exactly you signed up? I did sometime in April, for the Universa list, and then I got the notification email from Jason in June about the Huckberry version. So if you signed up before June, you should've gotten that one.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Some more pastel blue Universa footage - alongside the Christopher Ward C65 Trident 316 LE Yellow!


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

SebM said:


> But... I still don't know if I want a second Uni, a FW or a SF. And there are these other watches that caught my eye. And I cannot miss the chance to try and get a Uni. Life is hard 🥺


I just got a Tropik B off of eBay, looking forward to checking that one out. It's still stuck stateside though at my brother's house, not sure when I will get my hands on it.

I wasn't going to get the Universa because grey and blue are so overly represented in my collection, but with the last minute announcement of the pastel blue I decided to give it a go, and I'm really pleased I did.

I won't be getting another Universa but I will likely go for the Seaforth even if (sigh) the color options are just in the grey-blue-white-black(and now green) colorway choices.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Check your emails universa fiends


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

d_handl3y said:


> Check your emails universa fiends


Do you mind posting the details in here directly?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

conrad227 said:


> Do you mind posting the details in here directly?


If you were on his mailing list you would have received the email.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> If you were on his mailing list you would have received the email.


Which 'mailing list' are you talking about? He runs different mailing lists for different watches, and as it appears, even different mailing lists for the same watch. I received the email for the first round of watches, but I didn't receive an email for the Huckberry round, or this round.

For what it's worth, I checked my subscription preferences and it says I am signed up for the Universa First Round. So maybe you have to sign up again after each round??


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

That's odd. I signed up on the product page itself where it says to receive notification of the next restock. This is how I've done it each time and I have never missed an email. 


conrad227 said:


> Which 'mailing list' are you talking about? He runs different mailing lists for different watches, and as it appears, even different mailing lists for the same watch. I received the email for the first round of watches, but I didn't receive an email for the Huckberry round, or this round.
> 
> For what it's worth, I checked my subscription preferences and it says I am signed up for the Universa First Round. So maybe you have to sign up again after each round??
> 
> View attachment 16103696


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Okay, well, I'm out for this round, but still curious. So if it's not too much trouble for folks to share the information, it would be great if someone could post it here. Given the past litany of protestations from folks who missed out on drops, I imagine I'm not the only one who would benefit from the information.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks to the friendly member who sent me the details by DM!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Is the release a secret? Why not just post the details in here? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah, not sure... someone sent me the messages by DM so I didn't want to blow up their spot by then sharing the information publicly. Hopefully someone else who received the email will do that. I also posted on Jason's IG account asking him to post the details on IG or on the website, which also seems like a pretty reasonable move on his part.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Is the release a secret? Why not just post the details in here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


So that tons of predatory lurkers who wait for us to do all the work, then buy them all, then sell on eBay for ridiculous prices can go pound sand.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> So that tons of predatory lurkers who wait for us to do all the work, then buy them all, then sell on eBay for ridiculous prices can go pound sand.


I really need to try selling on eBay so I can ridiculous prices for watches 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I signed up for round 2 with a different email than I used for (a successful purchase in) round 1. I got a notification at the new email, but not at the first one.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> This came via email to people on his mailing list for Universa
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Just for the record, information on drops has been shared here before.



Robotaz said:


> So that tons of predatory lurkers who wait for us to do all the work, then buy them all, then sell on eBay for ridiculous prices can go pound sand.


Maybe I'm too optimistic about the role of this thread but I think there are more confused and frustrated Halios fans here than people who are trying to flip watches, I had thought this thread was meant to solve some of those issues we have all been having.



92gli said:


> I signed up for round 2 with a different email than I used for (a successful purchase in) round 1. I got a notification at the new email, but not at the first one.


Thanks, I guess that's what happened to me (minus the signing up with another email for round 2).


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I suspect Jason prefers word of mouth and his emails to reach interested customers first, before broadcasting it on his social media platforms. Because there is no doubt that these will sell out too. So I think it's good to share it here, and give people a heads up.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

conrad227 said:


> Just for the record, information on drops has been shared here before.
> 
> Maybe I'm too optimistic about the role of this thread but I think there are more confused and frustrated Halios fans here than people who are trying to flip watches, I had thought this thread was meant to solve some of those issues we have all been having.
> 
> Thanks, I guess that's what happened to me (minus the signing up with another email for round 2).


I don't mean to beat up on Jason or anybody really, but Halios' popularity has brought out a whole new level of a-holes trying to profit off the WIS community, who are Jason's biggest supporters, and always will be.

This started with the first Puck and has gotten worse and worse and worse to the point I don't follow Halios, buy Halios, or even really care anymore.

I'll never forget the second batch of Pucks and people went straight to eBay selling them for $1500. Then the newbs on here we're like, "hey, I can make a lot of money butt ramming my fellow enthusiasts", and it's in my opinion just gone downhill to the point of being absurd and ridiculous.

Not a fan of any of it anymore. Jason needs to either make enough damn watches to sell and stop these insane staged circlejerk fiascos, or he's always going to have an unsavory element that reflects poorly on his brand.

The only reason I'm on this thread is because I hate predatory scum using us to make money on us more than I hate the Halios fiascos.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

conrad227 said:


> Just for the record, information on drops has been shared here before.


for the record that was my post from 5 months ago. ..........


----------



## RosesAndSnowflakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> for the record that was my post from 5 months ago. ..........


Right, yeah, I was saying that five months ago, people were willing to share this information, as a way to back up my point that I thought that one of the goals of this message thread was for people to share otherwise scarce and confusing information on watch sales with each other.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

conrad227 said:


> Right, yeah, I was saying that five months ago, people were willing to share this information, as a way to back up my point that I thought that one of the goals of this message thread was for people to share otherwise scarce and confusing information on watch sales with each other.


I'm sure its been mentioned but Halios has its own private forum now. Go to the site and create an account. Thats probably the best place for current info I notice that Jason will answer questions periodically there too. Not daily but he does ocassionaly.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> So that tons of predatory lurkers who wait for us to do all the work, then buy them all, then sell on eBay for ridiculous prices can go pound sand.


I thought there is enough for everyone now just have to wait for the different rounds no? He said each round is around 300 watches every 3-4 weeks. With such healthy supply, I doubt the grey market's price will be too intense.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

RosesAndSnowflakes said:


> Having a hard time deciding between the slate grey and the pastel blue. The slate grey seems a lot more versatile but that pastel blue looks so nice. The first on sale doesn't include the pastel blue so may just see what finds me if I am lucky enough to.


The only right move would be to get BOTH LOL


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KingKF1221 said:


> I thought there is enough for everyone now just have to wait for the different rounds no? He said each round is around 300 watches every 3-4 weeks. With such healthy supply, I doubt the grey market's price will be too intense.


I really don't know. I don't sit around waiting for 2 hour windows to order a watch, but maybe there are enough if you're up at 4:00 in the morning one night and get the phone call. lol, ***** I feel dumber just typing that.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

KingKF1221 said:


> I thought there is enough for everyone now just have to wait for the different rounds no? He said each round is around 300 watches every 3-4 weeks. With such healthy supply, I doubt the grey market's price will be too intense.


Based on what he emailed out this will be the last release of Universas in 2021; Series II will start in 2022 (who knows when) with mostly different colors.


----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)

The email that I got indicated "the recipients of this email include previous purchasers, so please unsubscribe if you no longer wish to receive Universa-specific notifications."

So maybe the email only went to folks who have purchased from him before? Just a thought.


----------



## RosesAndSnowflakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Well that was fast. I had one in my cart, used Shop Pay to autofill in everything and it was still sold out by the time I hit purchase. Less than a minute; I don’t think I took more than 30-40 seconds. Not sure how many were available but not enough.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

RosesAndSnowflakes said:


> Just scored the grey Universa! Super excited, looks like both blue and grey sold out in around one minute. I never purchased from Halios before and I got the email FWIW.


Congrats on getting one.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. Apparently I should have just bought the blue AND the gray in March, when you had more than 30 seconds to check out, and just made my decision after they arrived.🙄


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I wasn't purchasing but was watching (I am holding out hope for a pastel blue one in the next round)... those definitely went a lot faster than I was expecting, especially if there were supposed to be 200+ available.


----------



## RosesAndSnowflakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

Wow, those went fast.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Snagged a gray dial as soon as it went live. That was crazy fast. By the time my order was complete, it was sold out. I remember the hastle from the seaforth serie II and didn't manage to get one back then (even if I was constantly refreshing the page). Super stoked that it worked this time. Yeah!!


----------



## timgiao (Aug 23, 2021)

BubbleFree said:


> Snagged a gray dial as soon as it went live. That was crazy fast. By the time my order was complete, it was sold out. I remember the hastle from the seaforth serie II and didn't manage to get one back then (even if I was constantly refreshing the page). Super stoked that it worked this time. Yeah!!


Same for me. Woke up in middle of the night just to get more sadnesses 🥲


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

5am crew reporting for duty. There was a weird thing where gray wasn't available for the first minute or 2, then it was. Successful mission.
Being logged in to the Halios site first appears to be crucial with these smaller batches. Saves a step with the processing.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh baby we did it. Snagged a grey dial this morning.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone else wish they would make the Universa in automatic?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> Anyone else wish they would make the Universa in automatic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Nah. If it had a thicker case back it wouldn't sit so flat on the wrist. Which is one of its best attributes. The crown could be more comfortable though.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

GreatScott said:


> Anyone else wish they would make the Universa in automatic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Me. Also saw in the Halios forum that this is under consideration for future series.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

92gli said:


> Wow. Apparently I should have just bought the blue AND the gray in March, when you had more than 30 seconds to check out, and just made my decision after they arrived.🙄


This. I snagged a blue and grey Fairwind and a blue Universa, but, if this has taught me anything, it's how essential it is to utilize the pre-order process with Halios.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Nabbed a blue Universa this morning after missing out yesterday. Waking up at 4:55 sucked, but I at least got some sleep back afterwards.


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

GreatScott said:


> Anyone else wish they would make the Universa in automatic?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I bought the Universa BECAUSE it had a manual wind movement, to be honest.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

92gli said:


> 5am crew reporting for duty. There was a weird thing where gray wasn't available for the first minute or 2, then it was. Successful mission.
> Being logged in to the Halios site first appears to be crucial with these smaller batches. Saves a step with the processing.


The opposite happened to me yesterday. They was only slate grey available at first so I purchased that one even tho I wanted a blue at first. The later came up for sale shortly after, but then it was sold out. I was unsure wich variant to get between grey and blue, so I guess it came down to the one that you can actually buy.


----------



## AImusabob (Mar 17, 2021)

NS1 said:


> This. I snagged a blue and grey Fairwind and a blue Universa, but, if this has taught me anything, it's how essential it is to utilize the pre-order process with Halios.


What preorder process? Do they still have that. I got booted out at 50 seconds last night,


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

AImusabob said:


> What preorder process? Do they still have that. I got booted out at 50 seconds last night,


There was a preorder process open for the Fairwind before the watch was released. Jason indicated he'll likely do the same for the upcoming Seaforth series. Pay attention to the forum on the Halios website for details.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Why not just have a website where you go to buy watches, like literally every single brand other than Kickstarter crap? Is this ever going to end?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Why not just have a website where you go to buy watches, like literally every single brand other than Kickstarter crap? Is this ever going to end?


The simple answer is that with their level of demand, Halios would have to scale their operations to a level that they're clearly not comfortable with.

Their watches are great, lots of people want them, it is what it is.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Why not just have a website where you go to buy watches, like literally every single brand other than Kickstarter crap? Is this ever going to end?


There's no perfect option. One thing Chris from NTH talks about frequently is how much guessing production volume and holding inventory too long stresses him out. And even after all that planning, there are still limited amounts of many models. So Jason does it how he's comfortable with.
Even if he did a "no limit" preorder for a certain amount of time, people would still be pissy. In all likelihood, the amount just from 12 hours would probably overwhelm him.
Considering I first saw a universa prototype 2 years ago, I'm more comfortable getting up a little early to try to purchase rather than having my $ tied up forever.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

BubbleFree said:


> The opposite happened to me yesterday. They was only slate grey available at first so I purchased that one even tho I wanted a blue at first. The later came up for sale shortly after, but then it was sold out. I was unsure wich variant to get between grey and blue, so I guess it came down to the one that you can actually buy.


Same thing with the delayed colored option happened with me. Wanted the blue, but ended with the grey. Which isn't too bad because I was considering both with a slight preference to the blue.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

WallyMadrid said:


> Same thing with the delayed colored option happened with me. Wanted the blue, but ended with the grey. Which isn't too bad because I was considering both with a slight preference to the blue.


Exact thing happened to me. Put blue in my cart, went to checkout, out of stock. Added Grey, checked out no problem.


----------



## AImusabob (Mar 17, 2021)

RosesAndSnowflakes said:


> Just scored the grey Universa! Super excited, looks like both blue and grey sold out in around one minute. I never purchased from Halios before and I got the email FWIW.


Any tricks on getting one. I tried checking out and at 50 seconds was to late. Not sure how to go faster.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

AImusabob said:


> Any tricks on getting one. I tried checking out and at 50 seconds was to late. Not sure how to go faster.
> Thanks,
> Bob


Create an account on the website and make sure you're logged in. If you're using PayPal, make sure you've enabled your account to remember the device you're on so it automatically logs you in (I don't actually remember how I achieved that with my Google phone, but it does it)


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Love these applied digits


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

92gli said:


> Love these applied digits
> View attachment 16113741


Oh man that looks so good, the way they light up is sublime. Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Are they applied markers, or just raised? They look raised and part of the dial when it’s cast.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Are they applied markers, or just raised? They look raised and part of the dial when it's cast.


All the markers are applied. The numbers have flat tops and the squares have angled edges, so they catch light in different ways. One of the great little touches Jason designed. This was the first time I've been able to catch the numbers like that and still have decent focus.
The textured dials on the gray and light blue tend to let the squares stand out a bit more. This shot (not mine) shows it better


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

The applied markers seem to make the lume pop more in my humble opinion and experience


----------



## Latata_94 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello folks, first post here. I am thinking about taking the Selenic Silver Universa on the next drop. It will be my first microbrand watch on the assumption that I managed to be fast enough.

May someone help me on the exact white tone of Selenic Silver Universa? I had been looking at some pics from owners and still can't decide if it is cool or warm.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Latata_94 said:


> Hello folks, first post here. I am thinking about taking the Selenic Silver Universa on the next drop. It will be my first microbrand watch on the assumption that I managed to be fast enough.
> 
> May someone help me on the exact white tone of Selenic Silver Universa? I had been looking at some pics from owners and still can't decide if it is cool or warm.


Frosty white is how I and Jason describe it. Mostly white with a little silver. Stunning but it's white not really silver.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16132619


Gawking at this pastel


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Green from yesterday...


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> Green from yesterday...


the often resold above msrp, but rarely seen in the wild huckversa!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Sold out in like 15 seconds...


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I was all set, signed into the site and PayPal all ready.......and Pastel Blue sold out in .............36 seconds.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep. I had a blue pastel in my cart and all my info in in less than 20 seconds and POOF.... gone!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow. That was fast…


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

EHV said:


> I was all set, signed into the site and PayPal all ready.......and Pastel Blue sold out in .............36 seconds.


Physically couldn't click any faster through everything and still couldn't get one&#8230;


----------



## TroubleJones (May 21, 2021)

*Same*


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Managed to snag a pastel blue! Whew! But damn, they sold out fast!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Semper Jeep said:


> Yep. I had a blue pastel in my cart and all my info in in less than 20 seconds and POOF.... gone!


I was ready to check out in about 30 seconds and gone. Sadly my shop pay credit card had expired and that was that. Not sure I have it in me to try again at 4am but we shall see.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally. Got in on a pastel blue. Used Apple Pay this time instead of checking out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

d_handl3y said:


> Physically couldn't click any faster through everything and still couldn't get one&#8230;


The demand is off the charts. Even though Jason promised a less stressful purchasing experience, just too many buyers for too few watches. Oh well, you win some and you lose some.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

I got one this time. Whew. Thank you internet friends that recommended using PayPal. I'm not sure it was faster than ShopPay or if I was lucky.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

WizardofWatch said:


> Managed to snag a pastel blue! Whew! But damn, they sold out fast!


Congrats. Hope you enjoy it. The pastel blue is really growing on me.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

alinla said:


> Congrats. Hope you enjoy it. The pastel blue is really growing on me.


Thanks! Apple pay to the rescue.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

I figured everyone was going for the Pastel Blue which is why I went for selenic silver. Got one easily. I thought I was so smart until my friend mentioned he tried to get a pastel blue, but denied, then he went for silver and got one. 

Now I hope this watch is more white than silver.


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

comstar said:


> I figured everyone was going for the Pastel Blue which is why I went for selenic silver. Got one easily. I thought I was so smart until my friend mentioned he tried to get a pastel blue, but denied, then he went for silver and got one.
> 
> Now I hope this watch is more white than silver.


dont worry. Based on jasons last email the pastel will be back next run. The silver might not be. So you can still get best of both.

its silver under harsh direct light. White in all other situations


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

Here is another shot for people reference showing how direct light results in a shimmer that turns the matte white into a silver


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Is Halios the Rolex of microbrands??


----------



## VanIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

New to the forum but have been reading this thread. 

I tried and failed to get anything during the two windows of opportunity at the beginning of September. For my first attempt at buying a Halios, I was certainly feeling defeated. 

However, as my first choice was bathyal blue, I figured more people would want other colours, so I stuck to it yesterday. And as luck would have it, I managed to get one easily even though I fumbled massively in the payment process and nearly gave up. Seems there was so much demand for pastel blue that it bought me some time that wasn't available two weeks ago. 

Good luck to those trying to buy something this morning.


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

VanIslander said:


> However, as my first choice was bathyal blue, I figured more people would want other colours, so I stuck to it yesterday. And as luck would have it, I managed to get one easily even though I fumbled massively in the payment process and nearly gave up. Seems there was so much demand for pastel blue that it bought me some time that wasn't available two weeks ago.


that glossy bathyal blue is absolutely magnificent. the only other watch that makes me feel the same way seeing its glossy aesthetic is the sarb033. gorgeous watch!

i think the bathyal will age much better for me than the pastel/tiffany blue, as tiffany is on trend now thanks to rolex (similar to how copper/salmon dials were all the rage last year)

but even if it is not necessarily my preference, i hope that more people are able to get the pastel in succeeding production runs... especially since baby blue is halios' signature colour after all! owning a pastel blue halios is surely something to be proud of.
(more so than some famous watch brand putting some famous jewelry brand's colour on its dial)


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

47 second from available to ordered. So I have a selenic silver incoming 😎
Only the blue and grey were still available after my order confirmation.


----------



## timgiao (Aug 23, 2021)

Gisae said:


> 47 second from available to ordered. So I have a selenic silver incoming 😎
> Only the blue and grey were still available after my order confirmation.


Not really, they being sold out after the pastel n silver 10-15 second only 😅


----------



## VanIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

K. Bosch said:


> Is Halios the Rolex of microbrands??


I can understand the sentiment for sure. Yes insofar as demand surpasses production. But no insofar as anoyne can buy them as long as they are quick off the mark!



miggy8822 said:


> i think the bathyal will age much better for me than the pastel/tiffany blue, as tiffany is on trend now thanks to rolex (similar to how copper/salmon dials were all the rage last year)


I was tempted to get the pastel given it's a signature colour, but I'm a sucker for dark blue dials!


----------



## Latata_94 (Jul 17, 2021)

miggy8822 said:


> dont worry. Based on jasons last email the pastel will be back next run. The silver might not be. So you can still get best of both.
> 
> Tts silver under harsh direct light. White in all other situations.
> View attachment 16136349


In real life, can our eyes see that black effect on the bezel frequently?


VanIslander said:


> I was tempted to get the pastel given it's a signature colour, but I'm a sucker for dark blue dials!


Dark Blue dial with cream indices is the most legible color due to the contrast. I am also keen on it for that reason, but decided going for Selenic Silver this round.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

My original plan was to order a bathyal blue from the first series next to the grey fairwind I already owned. But then I got the chance to buy a bathyal blue fairwind and a same color Universa wouldn’t make any sence. And then I saw the selenic silver… That would make my Halios collection complete.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

hey, all, excited to get the selenic silver at the 3pm EDT drop earlier. Not that I really needed another watch, but I went with this one because...

...i already have lots of other blue and grey watches
...i bought the pastel blue universa back in the spring
...i like the silver dial color best of all, and
...it seems that the silver dial will be about as limited as the Huckversa green, somewhere between 50 and 100 units, if it's discontinued after Series 1 as suggested
...I was going to wait to get the SFIV but based on the most recent news it sounds that that will be a straight drop rather than a pre-order as was hinted earlier on, so who knows if I will have any luck with that one


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

conrad227 said:


> hey, all, excited to get the selenic silver at the 3pm EDT drop earlier. Not that I really needed another watch, but I went with this one because...
> 
> ...i already have lots of other blue and grey watches
> ...i bought the pastel blue universa back in the spring
> ...


What was the recent news on SFIV straight drop/pre-order? I've been following the forum on the Halios site off and on, this is the first I hear about a drop
(I know this is the Universa thread, sorry for asking here)


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

comstar said:


> I figured everyone was going for the Pastel Blue which is why I went for selenic silver. Got one easily. I thought I was so smart until my friend mentioned he tried to get a pastel blue, but denied, then he went for silver and got one.
> 
> Now I hope this watch is more white than silver.


I saw that the silver was still available for a bit after I tried (and failed) going for pastel blue and I thought about getting that, "just because" but I knew I wouldn't be happy with it as I'd still be longing for the pastel blue in the back of my mind. The more pictures I see of the Selenic Silver, the more I regret my decision! lol


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

comstar said:


> I figured everyone was going for the Pastel Blue which is why I went for selenic silver. Got one easily. I thought I was so smart until my friend mentioned he tried to get a pastel blue, but denied, then he went for silver and got one.
> 
> Now I hope this watch is more white than silver.


It wears like a white watch, but with more depth and interest in the dial than flat white. I love it.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Semper Jeep said:


> I saw that the silver was still available for a bit after I tried (and failed) going for pastel blue and I thought about getting that, "just because" but I knew I wouldn't be happy with it as I'd still be longing for the pastel blue in the back of my mind. The more pictures I see of the Selenic Silver, the more I regret my decision! lol


It's an amazing color particularly on bracelet.


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm excited to see the Selenic Silver in person, especially as in the past few days I've seen more images online that show how it changes with different lighting situations.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

Managed to snag a Grey and Bathyl Blue over the last 2 drops. Pumped!


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

VanIslander said:


> I was tempted to get the pastel given it's a signature colour, but I'm a sucker for dark blue dials!


i know that feeling too!


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

Latata_94 said:


> In real life, can our eyes see that black effect on the bezel frequently?
> 
> Dark Blue dial with cream indices is the most legible color due to the contrast. I am also keen on it for that reason, but decided going for Selenic Silver this round.


so far in my experience&#8230;. Yes to be honest. Especially when the watch is facing something dark in color. This is as opposed to it facing lets say, the sky. Then it is just shiny steel

i agree on the legibility of the blue dial. It just pops out at you. However the white is not bad either. Definitely the whole dial has a white theme to it. But as the indices have a very muted lime colour to it (due to the lume) it still has some contrast. But still not as much as the blue


----------



## gops (Aug 9, 2020)

I missed the 3pm ET drop because I tried to use PayPal and it took too long. So I stayed up until 5am to try again. Was able to get the pastel blue this time, and there was enough time left over I had a gray one in my cart and ready to go before stepping back and exercising the tiniest bit of self control. I wonder if I’ll get credit for only taking home 1 watch when the bills show up 😁.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Thanks to all who clarified the color of selenic silver. Look fwd to seeing it in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

blackbezel said:


> What was the recent news on SFIV straight drop/pre-order? I've been following the forum on the Halios site off and on, this is the first I hear about a drop
> (I know this is the Universa thread, sorry for asking here)


oh i thought i had read that somewhere but now I can't find it. Hopefully I am wrong and it will still be pre-order. sorry about that.


----------



## TroubleJones (May 21, 2021)

Managed to get the silver dial this time. 
Had a white dialed Tropik and regretfully sold it a while back. Think this will be not only a perfect replacement but an upgrade to celebrate a milestone.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I made a video of my Halios Universa buying expereience. Hopefully this will help others who are new to the Halios buying process.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Toronto_Time said:


> Hey guys, I made a video of my Halios Universa buying expereience. Hopefully this will help others who are new to the Halios buying process.


 😂 That's the funniest video ever. You sound stressed out "Oh no that's going to cost me!" ...and gone...It's an art trying to buy these things eh!


----------



## VanIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

Toronto_Time said:


> Hey guys, I made a video of my Halios Universa buying expereience. Hopefully this will help others who are new to the Halios buying process.


Are you trying to buy one in each colour? 

Good to know your buying experience wasn't far off mine, although my failures during the first two drops didn't come with the commentary.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> 😂 That's the funniest video ever. You sound stressed out "Oh no that's going to cost me!" ...and gone...It's an art trying to buy these things eh!


Haha I was excited and trying to still do commentary. Definitely is an art!


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

VanIslander said:


> Are you trying to buy one in each colour?
> 
> Good to know your buying experience wasn't far off mine, although my failures during the first two drops didn't come with the commentary.


No I wanted the Pastel Blue really badly, but my impulse control is so low that I ended up just buying whatever I could get each time.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Is it me or the Case profile of the Uni is reminiscent of the Mido Multifort (well particularly the lugs angle, not so much the bezel and crystal profiles)?
The screen capture below is from


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Another good dusk shot. Can't wait for my gray one to arrive.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

I was ready to go with my CC for the last universa launch, but my computer signed me out of paypal, despite having signed in that AM! Oh well, it wasn't meant to be.

When is the series 2 supposed to be released?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

conrad227 said:


> hey, all, excited to get the selenic silver at the 3pm EDT drop earlier. Not that I really needed another watch, but I went with this one because...
> 
> ...i already have lots of other blue and grey watches
> ...i bought the pastel blue universa back in the spring
> ...


OMG you LUCKY SON OF GUN !


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

conrad227 said:


> oh i thought i had read that somewhere but now I can't find it. Hopefully I am wrong and it will still be pre-order. sorry about that.


What is the main difference between pre-orders vs straight drops? besides the wait time.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

KingKF1221 said:


> What is the main difference between pre-orders vs straight drops? besides the wait time.


i had imagined that with pre-orders he will keep the order period open for a certain amount of time or until he hits a max number of watches that he wants to make for a certain batch. and then he slowly fulfills the orders over time. rather than releasing in batches of 200 every couple weeks as he has done this past month and then making those smaller batches. but i guess i don't really know. i haven't been following Halios long enough to know how the pre-order sales have worked in the past.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

For the Fairwind it was open for months and everyone who wanted to pre-order one just paid for it up front and got the watch they wanted when they were finished (which admittedly was a very long time as a result of Covid and everything else). Pre-orders shipped out about 3 months before the Fairwind was up for normal retail order on the website.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Got my grey universa and it looks better in person. Imo I was worried it would be too big, but fits my 6.25" wrist due to the angled lugs despite the 48mm lug to lug. So far it's keeping great time right too seems to be +2 to +3 sec per day.

The grey universa also seems to put a stop to my search for an Rolex Explorer I. It seems like a suitable alternative imo with the 3, 6, 9 & 12 applied indices adding depth and has a clean design.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

WallyMadrid said:


> Got my grey universa and it looks better in person. Imo I was worried it would be too big, but fits my 6.25" wrist due to the angled lugs despite the 48mm lug to lug. So far it's keeping great time right too seems to be +2 to +3 sec per day.
> 
> The grey universa also seems to put a stop to my search for an Rolex Explorer I. It seems like a suitable alternative imo with the 3, 6, 9 & 12 applied indices adding depth and has a clean design.
> 
> View attachment 16158930


Very nice! I have the grey Fairwind and it really is a gorgeous color!
Am impatiently waiting for my pastel blue Universa to arrive! Any idea if Jason is shipping out the watches as per the order #? I am order 677x. So not sure when I will get mine!


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

WizardofWatch said:


> Very nice! I have the grey Fairwind and it really is a gorgeous color!
> Am impatiently waiting for my pastel blue Universa to arrive! Any idea if Jason is shipping out the watches as per the order #? I am order 677x. So not sure when I will get mine!


The grey is really great, it pops a lot despite grey being a neutral color. I think the blue tipped secondhand might help with that.

I recieved mine about 5 days and bought it on the 5th. I would guess it will be about 1-2 weeks for the batches bought on the 22nd & 23rd.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

WizardofWatch said:


> Very nice! I have the grey Fairwind and it really is a gorgeous color!
> Am impatiently waiting for my pastel blue Universa to arrive! Any idea if Jason is shipping out the watches as per the order #? I am order 677x. So not sure when I will get mine!


He sent out an email yesterday that 6712-6751 were shipping by Wednesday. Sounds like yours might not go out this week.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

92gli said:


> He sent out an email yesterday that 6712-6751 were shipping by Wednesday. Sounds like yours might not go out this week.


Oh ok. I did not see any email in my inbox. Maybe he is sending out emails as per batches. Judging by the numbers, I guess I still have a couple of weeks at the very least. 
Thanks!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

My order is high in the 68xx. But I don't mind the wait.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

I really want a Pastel Blue Universa. I tried my best with the preorders, but wasn’t fast enough somehow. If anyone wants to sell me theirs at I understand some mark up, but hopefully not too much 🥲


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jack of all trades.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Jack of all trades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

That low angle shot really shows off the applied markers


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

anyone knows are we straight to Seaforth at this point or will there be one more release for universa/fairwind?


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Shiny-Lights said:


> anyone knows are we straight to Seaforth at this point or will there be one more release for universa/fairwind?


Jason hinted there maybe one more Universa drop. We should know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

I sold my Fairwind a while back as I was leaning more Universa. Annnnnd I forgot to order one.

Wish people weren't so obviously trying to flip these for profit.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

How many are being sold for profit? Or flipped as a catch & release?
Halios is an easy buy, if you don’t like the watch you can flip it without taking a loss.
I always take this into account when buying a watch. It keeps the hobby fun and affordable as I can try lots of watches without breaking the bank. Trough the years about 4-5 have stuck around and are now the backbone of my collection. Two of those are Halios’.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

I agree with Gisae, I think the prices are good. I do not expect a price drop and as one that has bought (new) and sold two Fairwinds and would like to get more Uni/FW/SF I personally like them to stay at a stable price point.

The only obvious flippers where those setting those ridiculous Huckversa prices exactly when they got the delivery.

The Seaforth Bahama Yellow and Pastel Blue have been getting more and more popular with time. They have stabilized at a good premium and they are in my opinion worth it as they will not drop drastically. The same will probably happen with the most popular and scarce Unis and Fairwinds.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder if the current SF prices will drop, now that we are close to a new series. No more 1k prices! I'm guessing it'll also depend on the new SF's design, and if the people will like it compared to the latter.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Gray and blue together


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

92gli said:


> Gray and blue together
> View attachment 16168726
> 
> View attachment 16168727


Which one is your favorite?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

WallyMadrid said:


> Which one is your favorite?


I kinda prefer the matte dial on the gray, but the blue is such a rich color. Gonna keep both for a while. Might sell or trade one at some point. 
Think I have any hope of getting a fixed bezel Seaforth for one? 😉


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Late lunch


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

92gli said:


> I kinda prefer the matte dial on the gray, but the blue is such a rich color. Gonna keep both for a while. Might sell or trade one at some point.
> Think I have any hope of getting a fixed bezel Seaforth for one? 😉


The bronze ones don't seem to be trading super high at the moment, so I bet you could.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

92gli said:


> Late lunch
> View attachment 16169933


Try trading in Europe, there are places where the Seaforth goes for well under retail, like Sweden, Finland and maybe the Netherlands.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

The Netherlands has caught up in pricing.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just did a comparison between the scandalous Seiko Alpinist SPB197J1 "Mountain Glacier" and the Universa. If you look closely at the dial and the details, you'll start to appreciate the extra attention to detail given to Halios watches!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> I just did a comparison between the scandalous Seiko Alpinist SPB197J1 "Mountain Glacier" and the Universa. If you look closely at the dial and the details, you'll start to appreciate the extra attention to detail given to Halios watches!


Your macro shots makes us really appreciate Seiko's sunburst effect


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone receiving watches from the 68xx range yet?


----------



## VanIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

mrcopps said:


> Anyone receiving watches from the 68xx range yet?


I'm high 67XX and haven't received mine yet. That said, Jason posted in the Halios Watches forum yesterday to say that he will be shipping the "first batch" of orders placed on September 22 today (I don't know if that means he is shipping all or just some of the orders from the 22nd). However, he also said that there is going to be a delay of no more than two weeks for the remainder of orders.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

VanIslander said:


> I'm high 67XX and haven't received mine yet. That said, Jason posted in the Halios Watches forum yesterday to say that he will be shipping the "first batch" of orders placed on September 22 today (I don't know if that means he is shipping all or just some of the orders from the 22nd). However, he also said that there is going to be a delay of no more than two weeks for the remainder of orders.


Thanks - I guess it's not surprising. I'd rather they take their time than throw them together in a rush!


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just got my shipping notification for that sept 22 batch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

I am a high 6700s and just got a shipping notification.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

I also got my shipping notification. Very excited.


----------



## VanIslander (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm high 67XX but didn't get a notification. I guess only part of the Sept 22 orders were fulfilled. Oh well, only a couple more weeks.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

I just got an email from Jason;


> Orders 6835 and below: to ship during the week of October 18th
> 
> Orders 6836 and up: to ship during the week of October 25th


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am sad to report that I am struggling to bond with my grey dial Universa. On paper and pictures it really looked like a home run for me but once on wrist it just wasn’t clicking and I am not able to even articulate why that is. 

I like the design of the bracelet but the clap seems a bit big for the rest of the watch and sits a bit odd on my wrist. I love the color of the dial but I think maybe it is just too cold for me. 

I think I am going to force myself to do a month on the wrist with it and really give it a chance. Swap out a bunch of different straps and bracelets and see what comes of it. Really want to love this watch!

On a side note, it seems very hard to wind and the aggressive crown actually eats into my fingers by the time I have done a complete winding. Anytime else notice this? Definitely more resistance than my other ETA based hand winders.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

dcam1075 said:


> I am sad to report that I am struggling to bond with my grey dial Universa. On paper and pictures it really looked like a home run for me but once on wrist it just wasn’t clicking and I am not able to even articulate why that is.
> 
> I like the design of the bracelet but the clap seems a bit big for the rest of the watch and sits a bit odd on my wrist. I love the color of the dial but I think maybe it is just too cold for me.
> 
> ...


Sale ad? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

I hope not, my intention is to keep it. I also really struggle to sell any watch I own, it’s a problem! There is just a ton of hype around this watch and was curious if anyone else was just not meshing with it. I love my Bronze Seaforth, just have to find a way to love this one!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

dcam1075 said:


> I hope not, my intention is to keep it. I also really struggle to sell any watch I own, it’s a problem! There is just a ton of hype around this watch and was curious if anyone else was just not meshing with it. I love my Bronze Seaforth, just have to find a way to love this one!


The crown was discussed quite a bit earlier in the thread. While I agree the design was a miss, the winding of the one I received back in the spring has lightened up a lot. It's not enough of an issue to sour me on it. I also find that it seems to be easier to wind if I pull the crown out and push it back in first. There are a few unis out there that have had different halios crowns installed. I have no idea how someone gets that done.
I adore the clasp and how the watch fits my wrist. Haven't even considered trying a strap on it.


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

92gli said:


> The crown was discussed quite a bit earlier in the thread. While I agree the design was a miss, the winding of the one I received back in the spring has lightened up a lot. It's not enough of an issue to sour me on it. However, there are a few unis out there that have had different halios crowns installed. I have no idea how someone gets that done.
> I adore the clasp and how the watch fits my wrist.


Thanks for some validation on the crown piece, I imagine it will soften up a bit with time. I do like the bracelet and it is a fine piece of engineering, the clasp just seems a bit on the long side for my smaller wrist. In all fairness Jason did call out that it was really for wrists bigger than 6.25in and I am right about in that territory.


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

dcam1075 said:


> I am sad to report that I am struggling to bond with my grey dial Universa. On paper and pictures it really looked like a home run for me but once on wrist it just wasn’t clicking and I am not able to even articulate why that is.
> 
> I like the design of the bracelet but the clap seems a bit big for the rest of the watch and sits a bit odd on my wrist. I love the color of the dial but I think maybe it is just too cold for me.
> 
> ...


Going to see if this combo helps me along! Love the Forstner Stretch Rivet on just about all my watches.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

dcam1075 said:


> I hope not, my intention is to keep it. I also really struggle to sell any watch I own, it’s a problem! There is just a ton of hype around this watch and was curious if anyone else was just not meshing with it. I love my Bronze Seaforth, just have to find a way to love this one!


The winding will get much better. It probably has to do with the gaskets.

Edit: saw now that the winding issue has already been discussed.
Then I can take the opportunity to tell you once again how awesome that picture is. So, do I get that bracelet OR buy a Nivada Grenchen with that bracelet…


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

dcam1075 said:


> I am sad to report that I am struggling to bond with my grey dial Universa. On paper and pictures it really looked like a home run for me but once on wrist it just wasn’t clicking and I am not able to even articulate why that is.
> 
> I like the design of the bracelet but the clap seems a bit big for the rest of the watch and sits a bit odd on my wrist. I love the color of the dial but I think maybe it is just too cold for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that it's not love at first sight. The winding got much better after few weeks for me (I wouldn't dare say pleasant, but ok). Maybe pairing with brown/tan/wiskhy leather would warm up the grey?


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

SebM said:


> Sorry to hear that it's not love at first sight. The winding got much better after few weeks for me (I wouldn't dare say pleasant, but ok). Maybe pairing with brown/tan/wiskhy leather would warm up the grey?
> View attachment 16184925
> View attachment 16184898
> View attachment 16184926


That combo does look good and it is officially leather strap season, so I will definitely give that a go!!


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

SebM said:


> Sorry to hear that it's not love at first sight. The winding got much better after few weeks for me (I wouldn't dare say pleasant, but ok). Maybe pairing with brown/tan/wiskhy leather would warm up the grey?
> View attachment 16184925
> View attachment 16184898
> View attachment 16184926


Thanks for the suggestion! Starting off with this Crown and Buckle strap. I am digging it!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

New arrival. This one is even better in person!


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine just came in too. Feel like lugs are a little long for my small wrist so threw it on an Erika’s mn strap and it looked better on my wrist











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latata_94 (Jul 17, 2021)

rainmkr26 said:


> Mine just came in too. Feel like lugs are a little long for my small wrist so threw it on an Erika’s mn strap and it looked better on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While still waiting mine to arrive, reading this post somehow made me feel worried about whether my 6.7" squared wrist can handle the long lugs as I'd like. I have been comfortably wearing watches with 43-45mm lug for months and there is a 2.5 - 3mm space betwee the lug and the edge of my wrist. Maybe it's time for adaptation.

Awesome pic though!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Just an FYI - Someone asked me the serial number of my bathyal one I got in the spring. It's in the 800s. The gray one I got last week is 26. So the casebacks were definitely picked out of a box randomly and you can't identify production series or date from the numbers.


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

92gli said:


> Just an FYI - Someone asked me the serial number of my bathyal one I got in the spring. It's in the 800s. The gray one I got last week is 26. So the casebacks were definitely picked out of a box randomly and you can't identify production series or date from the numbers.


Yep, I just got one in the 600s from a purchase during the Sept 22nd drop.


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

Latata_94 said:


> While still waiting mine to arrive, reading this post somehow made me feel worried about whether my 6.7" squared wrist can handle the long lugs as I'd like. I have been comfortably wearing watches with 43-45mm lug for months and there is a 2.5 - 3mm space betwee the lug and the edge of my wrist. Maybe it's time for adaptation.
> 
> Awesome pic though!


I think you’ll be good. I have 6 inch wrists


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> The Halios Fairwind thread was doing double duty for both the Fairwind and Universa, but now that the Fairwind is being released and we have the Universa to look forward to, it made sense to create another thread. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 15501826
> 
> ...


How do get one?


----------



## Maxj32 (Jul 1, 2021)

Silver and Green


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Maxj32 said:


> View attachment 16188360
> 
> Silver and Green


That silver looks nice! The green is a beauty too.


----------



## Maxj32 (Jul 1, 2021)

smithj said:


> That silver looks nice! The green is a beauty too.


Thank you. The green definitely shines a bit more in person than in pictures, I think.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Maxj32 said:


> Thank you. The green definitely shines a bit more in person than in pictures, I think.


It’s interesting that the green was commanding quite the premium immediately after the Huckberry mess, but now seems to be hanging around on the sales forums for a while. I think it’s a great color.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

SebM said:


> Sorry to hear that it's not love at first sight. The winding got much better after few weeks for me (I wouldn't dare say pleasant, but ok). Maybe pairing with brown/tan/wiskhy leather would warm up the grey?
> View attachment 16184925
> View attachment 16184898
> View attachment 16184926


love this pairing with the leather straps


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Been wearing my Selenic Silver for two days now and my PR stinks. When I first put it on, I gave it a good 40ish wind then wore it all day. Then took it off for a couple of hours and took a look and it was 45 minutes off. I assumed it was user error and perhaps I accidently pulled the crown loose (boo to the non screw down aspect). Gave it another good 30 turn wind and then didnt look at it. This morning it was stopped again and the crown was in. 

Anyone else having PR issues or just lucky me? Regardless, sending it back.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

comstar said:


> Been wearing my Selenic Silver for two days now and my PR stinks. When I first put it on, I gave it a good 40ish wind then wore it all day. Then took it off for a couple of hours and took a look and it was 45 minutes off. I assumed it was user error and perhaps I accidently pulled the crown loose (boo to the non screw down aspect). Gave it another good 30 turn wind and then didnt look at it. This morning it was stopped again and the crown was in.
> 
> Anyone else having PR issues or just lucky me? Regardless, sending it back.


Just received mine as well. Timing was +8spd day one and +3spd day two. Had it in different positions so that probably accounts for my variance. Definitely sounds like a problem with your specific movement.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Why not wind it all the way? Not sure why you'd stop at 40 if there is more room to go until the stop. 

Wind until it can't anymore. It's intuitive and you will feel when it can't be wound anymore. I've been winding manual watches since I was a kid and I have always been able to feel when they can't be wound anymore without botching anything. If one goes past the stop, they are truly ham handed 


Seriously, no way to judge proper power reserve without a full, complete wind. 







comstar said:


> Been wearing my Selenic Silver for two days now and my PR stinks. When I first put it on, I gave it a good 40ish wind then wore it all day. Then took it off for a couple of hours and took a look and it was 45 minutes off. I assumed it was user error and perhaps I accidently pulled the crown loose (boo to the non screw down aspect). Gave it another good 30 turn wind and then didnt look at it. This morning it was stopped again and the crown was in.
> 
> Anyone else having PR issues or just lucky me? Regardless, sending it back.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

EHV said:


> Why not wind it all the way? Not sure why you'd stop at 40 if there is more room to go until the stop.
> 
> Wind until it can't anymore. It's intuitive and you will feel when it can't be wound anymore. I've been winding manual watches since I was a kid and I have always been able to feel when they can't be wound anymore without botching anything. If one goes past the stop, they are truly ham handed
> 
> ...


Even at 40(which is the standard I use for all my watches) the PR shouldnt deplete as quick as it does. Im going to chalk it up as me getting a dud movement.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

For anyone curious, I was at the @redbartaiwan GTG last night and @biaoist had his Seiji there, so I took a side-by-side with the pastel blue Universa...


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

comstar said:


> Even at 40(which is the standard I use for all my watches) the PR shouldnt deplete as quick as it does. Im going to chalk it up as me getting a dud movement.


So if you wind a watch with an 8 day movement 40 turns and you wind the universa 40 turns, and the universa stops sooner its a problem? Also, and I'm being serious here, how the hell do you know what one turn is with this crown? You can't see it when your fingers are on it. I'm fairly certain that the way I wind it, it's going at least 2 turns per pass through my thumb and index fingers.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Pulling this out for the first time in quite a while.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Really enjoying the grey. Wanted the blue initially but wasn't able to get one on the last drop, but may have turned out to be for the better.


----------



## Chrispy1 (May 16, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Ah here is one from the HALIOS IG


That's sweet. Good to see Jason's still on it.


----------



## Chrispy1 (May 16, 2011)

jjmc87 said:


> Really like this shot of the Universa. The sharp lines and the smooth bezel really just set it off for me. Oh and the bracelet looks amazing too


Wow, beautiful!


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

92gli said:


> So if you wind a watch with an 8 day movement 40 turns and you wind the universa 40 turns, and the universa stops sooner its a problem? Also, and I'm being serious here, how the hell do you know what one turn is with this crown? You can't see it when your fingers are on it. I'm fairly certain that the way I wind it, it's going at least 2 turns per pass through my thumb and index fingers.


Sorry, but what in Gawd's name are you talking about? As I stated quite clearly, even at 40 turns and a days wear, the Halios loses power reserve in a couple of hours. 

1 turn= one twist. A "turn" does not imply a "revolution" or "full rotation" which is what you are talking about, just an actionable "turn."


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

comstar said:


> Sorry, but what in Gawd's name are you talking about? As I stated quite clearly, even at 40 turns and a days wear, the Halios loses power reserve in a couple of hours.
> 
> 1 turn= one twist. A "turn" does not imply a "revolution" or "full rotation" which is what you are talking about, just an actionable "turn."


That might be your movement. On mine, 1 twist/turn = 1 hour of PR exactly. I took lot of measurements but it got boring with my movement, perfect linear model, intercept = 0, slope = 1, r-squared=.99.


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

comstar said:


> Been wearing my Selenic Silver for two days now and my PR stinks. When I first put it on, I gave it a good 40ish wind then wore it all day. Then took it off for a couple of hours and took a look and it was 45 minutes off. I assumed it was user error and perhaps I accidently pulled the crown loose (boo to the non screw down aspect). Gave it another good 30 turn wind and then didnt look at it. This morning it was stopped again and the crown was in.
> 
> Anyone else having PR issues or just lucky me? Regardless, sending it back.


That is a pretty extreme PR depletion and I would be leaning towards it being defective as well. However, it is not totally outside the realm of possibility that it became magnetized in transit. Might be worth checking to see if it is magnetized and then demagnetize it before sending back. Could be an easy fix. 

I have had 2 watches that recently arrived magnetized, both after international shipment. 

What your describing I highly doubt would have passed QC so either way whatever is wrong most likely happened in transit. Which is a bummer but probably not indicative of Halios’s QC

Hope you get a quick fix!


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

dcam1075 said:


> That is a pretty extreme PR depletion and I would be leaning towards it being defective as well. However, it is not totally outside the realm of possibility that it became magnetized in transit. Might be worth checking to see if it is magnetized and then demagnetize it before sending back. Could be an easy fix.
> 
> I have had 2 watches that recently arrived magnetized, both after international shipment.
> 
> ...


Jason has been good about this. Replied a couple of days after and send me a label. Its on its way back for repair. Just wondering if I am the only one with a dud.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Several moods of the fantastic gray dial


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Does it also have a light shimmer like the Fairwind?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Gisae said:


> Does it also have a light shimmer like the Fairwind?


I haven't handled a fairwind. I thought the bathyal blue and gray were the same. I prefer the gray because it's matte.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

VanIslander said:


> I'm high 67XX and haven't received mine yet. That said, Jason posted in the Halios Watches forum yesterday to say that he will be shipping the "first batch" of orders placed on September 22 today (I don't know if that means he is shipping all or just some of the orders from the 22nd). However, he also said that there is going to be a delay of no more than two weeks for the remainder of orders.


Received mine yesterday!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Incoming! To confirm, the bracelet does not size down to 5.9-6”. 🤣 Beautiful, though.










And next to his big brother…










🙂


----------



## gops (Aug 9, 2020)

My pastel blue arrived yesterday. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine should arrive today. I hope it is as good as the Fairwind.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

gops said:


> My pastel blue arrived yesterday. Absolutely beautiful.


Pics or never happened 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

92gli said:


> So if you wind a watch with an 8 day movement 40 turns and you wind the universa 40 turns, and the universa stops sooner its a problem? Also, and I'm being serious here, how the hell do you know what one turn is with this crown? You can't see it when your fingers are on it. I'm fairly certain that the way I wind it, it's going at least 2 turns per pass through my thumb and index fingers.


yeah dude doesn't really know how to compare apple to apple lol


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Was a little skeptical about the pastel blue, but really love the color in person! Now waiting for the selenic silver! Hopefully next week!


----------



## gops (Aug 9, 2020)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Pics or never happened
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Here you go!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Conference call time. Blah blah blah...


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Really liking this combo for fall.


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

Haven’t worn anything else since it arrived!


----------



## Latata_94 (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, it's a keeper.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

If anyone is considering selling their pastel please let me know!


----------



## Latata_94 (Jul 17, 2021)

Selenic Silver on beige epsom leather strap. Great combo, but this piece can go with all of my other leather straps.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Going gray today


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Gray all the things!


----------



## Nativepride80 (Apr 23, 2020)

Fine watch indeed! Wear it in good health my friend: )


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried switching clasps? Probably a minor issue to most, but the clasp size has kept this from being a keeper for me in the past.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This dial never gets old
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

johnnywash1 said:


> Has anyone tried switching clasps? Probably a minor issue to most, but the clasp size has kept this from being a keeper for me in the past.


No how does the clasp effect the wearing on your wrist? I've never noticed it as an issue. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> No how does the clasp effect the wearing on your wrist? I've never noticed it as an issue.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It's too thick, and the lip has caught on clothing and edges before. It's also too thick to comfortably wear while at a table/desk/computer.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

johnnywash1 said:


> Has anyone tried switching clasps? Probably a minor issue to most, but the clasp size has kept this from being a keeper for me in the past.


Never! It's ruining other bracelets for me.
I'm actually quite sad that Jason isn't doing a bracelet with this clasp for the next seaforth.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Jason posted an update on series 2 of the Fairwind and Universa. Big change is a new movement (sw300) and the Universa will now be an automatic:



> Still very early days, but the movements have been ordered and production on all components gets underway this week. You can expect Series II to remain largely the same as the first series, with the following exceptions:
> 
> switch to the Sellita SW300 for the Fairwind
> switch to the Sellita SW300 plus the addition of a screwdown crown for the Universa (i.e. no longer manual wind)
> ...


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

johnnywash1 said:


> Has anyone tried switching clasps? Probably a minor issue to most, but the clasp size has kept this from being a keeper for me in the past.



Yes, I did back when I had the Fairwind. I had the same thoughts on the clasp. I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn’t using so took that and it was a perfect fit for the Fairwind. You just need a small enough spring bar to go through the hole on one of the links to attach it to the clasp on the 12 o’clock side. I have since sold the watch, but much preferred wearing it this way.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

LayeredTrout said:


> Yes, I did back when I had the Fairwind. I had the same thoughts on the clasp. I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn’t using so took that and it was a perfect fit for the Fairwind. You just need a small enough spring bar to go through the hole on one of the links to attach it to the clasp on the 12 o’clock side. I have since sold the watch, but much preferred wearing it this way.
> 
> View attachment 16245807
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I was thinking of doing, thanks for the reply!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally got around to re-sizing the bracelet on this one. First wear today, and the dial is mesmerizing!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

chris902 said:


> Jason posted an update on series 2 of the Fairwind and Universa. Big change is a new movement (sw300) and the Universa will now be an automatic:


Automatic in the universal is an interesting change. I wonder if it will have an impact on the case thickness.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

It probably won't have a huge one - the sw300 is 3.6mm thick, the sw210 is 3.4mm thick.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

smithj said:


> Finally got around to re-sizing the bracelet on this one. First wear today, and the dial is mesmerizing!
> View attachment 16245959
> 
> View attachment 16245960
> ...



Gorgeous! I _just_ missed the pastel that just sold. If yours doesn't work out...


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

hello everyone 

just wanted to share my experience so far re. the crown winding. i have been using my universa daily.... and the crown has now loosened up and is much easier to wind. 

its no reverso/speedy in terms of smoothness. but there is a significant difference now compared to when i first got the watch. 

i am still wondering what could possibly cause this change... but no complaints from me.


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

miggy8822 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> just wanted to share my experience so far re. the crown winding. i have been using my universa daily.... and the crown has now loosened up and is much easier to wind.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with the crown being extra tight and hard to wind new out of the box, I discussed it further up in the thread somewhere. 

After a couple weeks it seemed to loosen up a bit, or perhaps my fingers just got stronger! 

Anyways, the other day I went to set the watch after it had been sitting for awhile and when I pushed the Crown back in it made a suspect clicking sound that it didn’t usually make. I went to wind it and nothing, it was just free wheeling, not winding at all. 

It is now back with Jason for repair but I do wonder if there was an issue with the movement from the jump and it finally gave out. 

I have a number of hand cankers both vintage and new and I have never had one so hard to wind, so I am a bit concerned there is something up with that’s movement in general. 

I will be sure to report back when the watch returns and let everyone know if there is a difference in the winding.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting. An auto in the Uni does nothing for me. Thinness above all! At least for this type of watch (want it to slip under cuffs easily). However, if there was a new color I have to have...


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Jason confirmed that the case thickness will be identical between the sw210 hand winders from series one and the series 2 models with sw300s in them.


----------



## RosesAndSnowflakes (Feb 6, 2020)

This bracelet is super comfortable. Much more comfortable than my BB58 bracelet. Might try for a pastel blue automatic next year.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Trying this one out on a new strap. I was very hesitant to remove such a good bracelet, but I really wanted to see what the green looked like on gray. I think it looks pretty decent.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Just put my Uni on this strap. Loving it. (Edit for spelling.)


----------



## Latata_94 (Jul 17, 2021)

smithj said:


> Trying this one out on a new strap. I was very hesitant to remove such a good bracelet, but I really wanted to see what the green looked like on gray. I think it looks pretty decent.
> View attachment 16250388
> 
> View attachment 16250389
> ...


The strap is fine. May I know where you bought it?


alinla said:


> Just put the my Uni on this strap. Loving it.


White/silver dial on cognac/light brown strap always is a classic combo.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Latata_94 said:


> The strap is fine. May I know where you bought it?
> 
> White/silver dial on cognac/light brown strap always is a classic combo.


Custom strap from the Strap Tailor.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Latata_94 said:


> The strap is fine. May I know where you bought it?
> 
> White/silver dial on cognac/light brown strap always is a classic combo.


The strap is from Delugs. If you’re interested, Delugs is running its biggest sale of the year now.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

How did you all remove the bracelet? I tried, but it's so difficult with the little keepers at the bottom of the lugs. Is there a specific method you use?


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

LayeredTrout said:


> Yes, I did back when I had the Fairwind. I had the same thoughts on the clasp. I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn’t using so took that and it was a perfect fit for the Fairwind. You just need a small enough spring bar to go through the hole on one of the links to attach it to the clasp on the 12 o’clock side. I have since sold the watch, but much preferred wearing it this way.
> 
> View attachment 16245807
> 
> ...


Did you mean you changed the clasp or changed the entire bracelet? If you changed the clasp I might give it a try as well. Haven't been using the micro-adjust much.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Hi all, if anyone is considering letting go of their blue Universa please let me know!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

I just use a spring bar tool and push the pins out of each hole. Hold the watch up side down in one hand and add pressure using one finger on the bracelet endlink at the same time as gently pushing the spring bar out. I press the tip of the tool against the ”collar” on spring bar to get a grip.
I actually find it easy to remove the bracelet.
One endlink at a time, rotade the watch and do the second using the same method.
(A small video would be better…)


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> Did you mean you changed the clasp or changed the entire bracelet? If you changed the clasp I might give it a try as well. Haven't been using the micro-adjust much.


Yep, just the clasp.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Baramats said:


> I just use a spring bar tool and push the pins out of each hole. Hold the watch up side down in one hand and add pressure using one finger on the bracelet endlink at the same time as gently pushing the spring bar out. I press the tip of the tool against the ”collar” on spring bar to get a grip.
> I actually find it easy to remove the bracelet.
> One endlink at a time, rotade the watch and do the second using the same method.
> (A small video would be better…)


Thanks! I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone else having power reserve issues? My first time wearing it 2 days in a row and am noticing the power reserve is only around 24hours on a full wind.


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

Toronto_Time said:


> Anyone else having power reserve issues? My first time wearing it 2 days in a row and am noticing the power reserve is only around 24hours on a full wind.


No, I haven’t. I haven’t done a full test, but it does hold over 24 hrs on a wind.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Toronto_Time said:


> Anyone else having power reserve issues? My first time wearing it 2 days in a row and am noticing the power reserve is only around 24hours on a full wind.


I've not had any issues either. Mine definitely holds more than 24 hours.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> Thanks! I'll give it another shot.


I use an old (small) flat blade screwdriver for most bracelet changes. It fits into the little gaps easier and isn't as sharp (scratchy) as a typical spring-bar tool. FYI - beware on the universa - it's easy to scratch the topside of the lugs if you use too much force and you're tool slips.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the help all. Managed to get it off a few tries and got it on a nato strap. I think the springbars were a bit more longer than the ones I'm used to and had to push them further in. Hope it isn't as hard to get the bracelet back on haha.


----------



## coaram94 (Jul 10, 2021)

My Halios adventure —

I really wanted a Universa, but I couldn’t decide for the life of me which color. I don’t even remember how I caught the bug, but I found myself following the forums, YouTubing reviews, and constantly going to the Halios Instagram page to view the “tagged” photos from Halios owners.

2pm drop (1st round). I add both the grey and navy to my cart, add my CC details, go to complete order (45 sec in total) — sold out. I’m thinking, “wow, the hype is real!”

2am drop (1st round). I add both the grey and navy, have all my CC details saved with Shopify so it should be a matter of 2 or 3 clicks. I hit confirm order, navy is sold out. Grey it is! Delete the navy, confirm the grey, order is in. Waking up at 2am is worth it. I can’t fall back asleep so I’m on my phone for a few minutes. I jokingly add a navy to my cart at 2:10am because it was letting me, despite it selling out within the first minute. I try to place the order… order confirmed! Two Universas in one drop, albeit weird circumstances for the navy, but I’m pumped!

I’m a sucker for white dials, and the more I saw photos of the Selenic Silver, the more I told myself I had to try on the 2nd drop to get one. I also love the general baby blue color, but the pastel Universa to me was just too trendy/not something I could see myself wearing.

I’m all hyped on snagging a grey and a navy, and have since got my father, brother, and brother in law invested. They all now want a Universa and are going to try in the 2nd drop.

2pm drop (2nd round). I’m swamped at work so I ask my wife to try for me. I’ve showed her all the tricks, the fastest way to ensure the best chances of snagging one, etc. I get out of my commitments at work only to get multiple “I’m so sorry” messages. All good — to the 2am drop!

2am drop (2nd round). My wife’s on the iPad and I’m on my phone. Shopify is preloaded on my phone, Apple Pay is preloaded on her end — we’re refreshing every few seconds as 2:00 hits. I get silver, my wife somehow snags a pastel blue, HUGE. I’m feeling beyond fortunate to have been able to get one of each color, because I know some chaps had no luck at all.

The Selenic Silver had a slight edge as a favorite, but after reading online about how difficult it can be to get one, I didn’t want to pass up any other color, hoping that I’d get a silver, only to end up not getting a Universa at all. At the end of the day, I told myself I’d still be happy with any one color.

I had been emailing Jason back and forth a little about how he can combine the shipments to save on shipping costs, and joked with him how the real challenge is just starting — how do I figure out which one I keep, and which ones I gift to my father, brother, brother in law.

Photos don’t do any of the colors justice, and I constantly found myself appreciating all the different looks different lighting environments gave the respective colors. Had I not been able to see all the different color ways in person, I think I may have always wondered “what if” on the one I didn’t see.


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> Thanks for the help all. Managed to get it off a few tries and got it on a nato strap. I think the springbars were a bit more longer than the ones I'm used to and had to push them further in. Hope it isn't as hard to get the bracelet back on haha.


I’ve taken mine off a couple of times and it’s a bit tricky. It’s definitely much easier to get it back on!


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

coaram94 said:


> My Halios adventure —
> 
> I really wanted a Universa, but I couldn’t decide for the life of me which color..
> 
> ...


So, which one did you keep and how did you decide which ones to gift to who?


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Aquired a grey dial in trade recently, and I like it more than I thought I would. I’ve had a few Seaforth’s and Fairwind’s but the Universa just feels better to me. Except for the winding…that thing is tight right now to the point it is uncomfortable to wind. Hoping it opens up a little as it breaks in

currently running about +2 seconds per 24 hours which is awesome (though a limited sample time)


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Pfunk3 said:


> Aquired a grey dial in trade recently, and I like it more than I thought I would. I’ve had a few Seaforth’s and Fairwind’s but the Universa just feels better to me. Except for the winding…that thing is tight right now to the point it is uncomfortable to wind. Hoping it opens up a little as it breaks in
> 
> currently running about +2 seconds per 24 hours which is awesome (though a limited sample time)


My Universa definitely loosened a bit over time. Much easier to wind now than it was when I first got it.


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

smithj said:


> My Universa definitely loosened a bit over time. Much easier to wind now than it was when I first got it.


same here


----------



## Breakfastnanas (Jan 22, 2021)

Pfunk3 said:


> Aquired a grey dial in trade recently, and I like it more than I thought I would. I’ve had a few Seaforth’s and Fairwind’s but the Universa just feels better to me. Except for the winding…that thing is tight right now to the point it is uncomfortable to wind. Hoping it opens up a little as it breaks in
> 
> currently running about +2 seconds per 24 hours which is awesome (though a limited sample time)


It definitely loosens up after a few weeks. Mine’s not the smoothest I’ve ever used, but is much nicer now.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks all. Even after a week or so the winding seems a little better. It isn’t the easiest but has become more tolerable


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Gray all the things! pt 2. 😁









Regarding winding - Both unis I've owned/own were much easier to wind if I pulled the crown and pushed it back in before starting. I'm fine with it, but a technical explanation of why this occurs would be nice.


----------



## coaram94 (Jul 10, 2021)

alinla said:


> So, which one did you keep and how did you decide which ones to gift to who?


I’m keeping the pastel blue mainly because it’s nothing like anything else in my collection and it ended up being a lot more versatile than I thought. It looks great with the Halios bracelet but also can be very low key and casual with elastic straps (Delugs brand).

The others that I’m gifting are going to who would wear what the most, simply knowing the tastes and personalities of my family members.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## coaram94 (Jul 10, 2021)

92gli said:


> Gray all the things! pt 2. 😁
> View attachment 16284665
> 
> 
> Regarding winding - Both unis I've owned/own were much easier to wind if I pulled the crown and pushed it back in before starting. I'm fine with it, but a technical explanation of why this occurs would be nice.


I had never heard or tried this — but I did it today (popped the crown out just prior to winding and popped it back in) and it surprisingly made a world of a difference! I’m no watch mechanic by any means so it doesn’t make much sense to me either, but I’d be curious of the technical explanation like you said.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wearing mine today


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Soaking up some winter rays. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Merry Christmas WUS.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Still enjoying this one.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Still enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 16342566


Love this color, would love to add it some day! It was the one I originally spent nearly 1.5 years waiting for. But somehow I ended up with these two:


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

NS1 said:


> Still enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 16342566


That navy strap looks really good. The strap color looks really similar to the dial color.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Baramats said:


> Love this color, would love to add it some day! It was the one I originally spent nearly 1.5 years waiting for. But somehow I ended up with these two:
> View attachment 16344486


Those are pretty incredible options for the Universa as well. It took everything I had to not order a second one in one of those two dial colors.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> That navy strap looks really good. The strap color looks really similar to the dial color.


Yeah, I was surprised at how close of a color match it is. I ordered the strap thinking it would work for a few watches, but, once I saw this color match, I knew this would be the strap that sees the most time on my Universa.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Same shot I always take, but with a new camera (phone) today. Ha


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

It’s a blue day


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

92gli said:


> Same shot I always take, but with a new camera (phone) today. Ha
> View attachment 16347341


Great pic that really shows how nice these are in person. Generally I find that pics dont do it justice. It wears so well and just "disappears" when I have it on. IMO, the grey is an example of a watch that doesn't stand out but is wonderful to wear.

I have a Blue BB58 incoming that I'm looking forward to comparing. I'd like to keep both but we'll see how that goes 😂


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

I really hope I can get my hands on one when series II comes out later this year, as no matter how many times I add my name to Jason's list over the past two years, not once have I received word of when they were to drop. The Huckberry drop was super frustrating.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

GeordieB said:


> I really hope I can get my hands on one when series II comes out later this year, as no matter how many times I add my name to Jason's list over the past two years, not once have I received word of when they were to drop. The Huckberry drop was super frustrating.


I feel you, I’ve only managed one Halios out of 4 directly from them. The rest I’ve gotten 2nd hand

a decent amount get posted for sale on various places, if you don’t mind that route.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dcam1075 said:


> I had a similar issue with the crown being extra tight and hard to wind new out of the box, I discussed it further up in the thread somewhere.
> 
> After a couple weeks it seemed to loosen up a bit, or perhaps my fingers just got stronger!
> 
> ...


It’s a Sellita. I can’t imagine a hand wind movement from them lasting very long. I’d take a 50-year old Unitas over a Sellita any day.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

Snagged a bathyal blue dial off The Bay. Apparently, bathyal blue is getting retired, so I had to buy it because that's the color I wanted. I thought the lug-to-lug might be too long for my 6.75" wrist, but the downward lug curve, and the female end links, makes it seem "shorter" than it actually is.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jwsallen said:


> Snagged a BNIB bathyal blue dial off The Bay. Apparently, bathyal blue is getting retired, so I had to buy it because that's the color I wanted. I thought the lug-to-lug might be too long for my 6.75" wrist, but the downward lug curve, and the female end links, makes it seem "shorter" than it actually is.
> View attachment 16369687


Looks great on you! Congrats and wear it in good health. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## theunderground (Feb 27, 2020)

Pastel Blue owners-- how versatile would you say the color is, in terms of marching with one's outfit and situation? Would it feel out of place with, say, jeans and a black polo? Looks so gorgeous but I'm afraid it might be relegated to particular occasions.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind, and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear (but vintage watches are a bit too delicate for me). I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in terms of style or desing per-se but in terms of versatility).
Is it only me or are there others that would like to see a 36mm Halios?
If many are interested we definitely need to pass it on to Jason.


----------



## gtawest (Dec 5, 2016)

SebM said:


> Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
> On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
> I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
> One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear. I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in term of similarity per-se but in terms of versatility).
> ...


nice Omega I totally agree. I’m a Universa owner on the wait list for an Explorer, but would love to cross shop it against one of Jason’s more affordable and unique designs.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

A 36 will be a good option for a lot of people. But, it will likely end up being the first Halios you'll be able to get at a discount on the secondary market. Every time a microbrand does a 36 they have the fanfare and then a bunch of buyers dump them after convincing themselves it's too small. I did it twice, with the lorier falcon and steinhart ovm. Bought them cheap and sold them for even less.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

92gli said:


> A 36 will be a good option for a lot of people. But, it will likely end up being the first Halios you'll be able to get at a discount on the secondary market. Every time a microbrand does a 36 they have the fanfare and then a bunch of buyers dump them after convincing themselves it's too small. I did it twice, with the lorier falcon and steinhart ovm. Bought them cheap and sold them for even less.


I got dibs on the 36mm Halios you end up selling.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

92gli said:


> A 36 will be a good option for a lot of people. But, it will likely end up being the first Halios you'll be able to get at a discount on the secondary market. Every time a microbrand does a 36 they have the fanfare and then a bunch of buyers dump them after convincing themselves it's too small. I did it twice, with the lorier falcon and steinhart ovm. Bought them cheap and sold them for even less.


That's a fair point. Seeing the Lorier Falcon and Traska commuter selling just at or below retail price, maybe it is a risky strategy. But people seem to point out other weak points of the Falcon and Commuter rather than the size.
And the BB36, OP36, explorer or Kurono Tokyo at 37 are reasonably successful. I think that even the Smiths/Timefactor sell generally above retail (but I might be wrong here, just did a quick Watchpatrol search) So there might still be hope that we see a Halios 36


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

SebM said:


> Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind, and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
> On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
> I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
> One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear (but vintage watches are a bit too delicate for me). I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in terms of style or desing per-se but in terms of versatility).
> ...


Hell yes, the only reason I’ve shied away from Halios (even though I love the designs) is I feel the watches would wear bigger than I prefer.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

NS1 said:


> Still enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 16342566



Maybe I missed it, but what strap is that?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Any Bathyal Blue owners want to sell me theirs? I miss mine


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

johnnywash1 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what strap is that?


Delugs navy blue waxed canvas strap. I have the grey one on my Fairwind. Awesome straps for the Universa and Fairwind.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

NS1 said:


> Delugs navy blue waxed canvas strap. I have the grey one on my Fairwind. Awesome straps for the Universa and Fairwind.


Thanks! I love Delugs, just a little sticker shocked sometimes when shopping them.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

SebM said:


> Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind, and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
> On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
> I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
> One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear (but vintage watches are a bit too delicate for me). I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in terms of style or desing per-se but in terms of versatility).
> ...


I would love a 36mm, but that's mostly due to me having a smaller wrist. I asked him if he considered a 36mm design a few months ago. If he does release one I'll definitely have to grab one.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> Thanks! I love Delugs, just a little sticker shocked sometimes when shopping them.


They are worth it even though they are on the pricey side. They also have a lifetime warranty although I never had to use it yet.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

SmallTreeFrog said:


> They are worth it even though they are on the pricey side. They also have a lifetime warranty although I never had to use it yet.



I've owned a couple, I'm no stranger to the brand. I suppose I'm mostly shocked his canvas straps are just as expensive as his leather.


----------



## Zzyxx2002 (Jul 26, 2021)

SebM said:


> That's a fair point. Seeing the Lorier Falcon and Traska commuter selling just at or below retail price, maybe it is a risky strategy. But people seem to point out other weak points of the Falcon and Commuter rather than the size.
> And the BB36, OP36, explorer or Kurono Tokyo at 37 are reasonably successful. I think that even the Smiths/Timefactor sell generally above retail (but I might be wrong here, just did a quick Watchpatrol search) So there might still be hope that we see a Halios 36



Another 36mm watch that sells well aftermarket is the Baltic MR01. As you said, I don't think the size is the only reason people sold those watches he mentioned.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Zzyxx2002 said:


> Another 36mm watch that sells well aftermarket is the Baltic MR01. As you said, I don't think the size is the only reason people sold those watches he mentioned.


You're right, the MR01 is so successful, despite the worries that some expressed about the movement. I actually considered the MR01 but I can't help being reticent to acrylic (probably wrongly, I never had any troubles with my vintage watches with acrylic but it makes me paranoid) and the low water resistance. Because of that, the MR01 seems to me more of an occasional watch rather than a daily. And I love the idea of a daily... although I always end up rotating... irrationality of the hobby


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

All busy refreshing the website and waiting for the SFIV? 
Ok, I'm very biased but looking at the number of Instagram posts and the resell prices of the different Universa colorways, I think that the grey Uni is widely underrated. It's not the sexiest on picture, very difficult to shoot, but I find it so subtlely beautiful in real life. I'm surprised that it doesn't get the attention it deserves. Anyway, they are all beautiful, enjoy whichever colorway you have!


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

johnnywash1 said:


> I've owned a couple, I'm no stranger to the brand. I suppose I'm mostly shocked his canvas straps are just as expensive as his leather.


Keep in mind that with straps, you are mostly paying for the labor/craftsmanship rather than the materials. When you consider the amount of leather actually needed to make a strap, the material cost isn't that large percentage of the overall price.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Added a Universa grey to the collection.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

A brilliant feature is how the numerals are flat and markers beveled, so sometimes you just see the numerals light up


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Agreed, but even without that effect the dial still has a lot of depth to it. It is my least favorite Halios, but an awesome watch nonetheless.


----------



## GeordieB (Jan 9, 2021)

I really dig this watch. But, despite on being on the notification list, I never got the heads-up when I could snag one. I'm hoping my fortunes change.


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

Do any of you take the Universa in the water? Like light swimming, playing with your kids in the pool? Or would you always take it off because it doesn’t have a screw down crown? Thanks.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## SmallTreeFrog (Jun 21, 2021)

Has anyone tried to brush the watch? I feel like the brushed steel look would look great on this watch.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Universa was the perfect companion for a trip to Bolivia.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone know how many of each universa color were made in the release last year? I think the slate grey one is the most ubiquitous and the others are more rare. But even with the slate grey one, are there more than a few hundred?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still enjoy this guy.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips with winding this watch? This is my first winding watch and I want to make sure I won't be damaging the movement if I don't wind it properly. So my questions are: 

1. Do I have to wait until its power reserve drops to a few hours or can I wind it once a day (and not wait)? 
For example, say 8 am in the morning every day. Can I do that? 

2. How do I wind it and what should I be paying attention to determine if it is fully wound? 
I am only asking because it seems that winding this watch is somewhat different compared to others and there is greater resistance. Some of you have said to pull the crown and then wind it. Also, when I was winding it, the crown would automatically unwind (or move) in the opposite direction. What does that mean? Does that mean the watch is fully wound or am I doing something wrong? 

Anyway, sorry for asking so many questions but would appreciate your input. I want to make sure I won't be damaging the movement over time if I am not winding it properly.


----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)

S. Wind said:


> 1. Do I have to wait until its power reserve drops to a few hours or can I wind it once a day (and not wait)?
> For example, say 8 am in the morning every day. Can I do that?
> 
> 2. How do I wind it and what should I be paying attention to determine if it is fully wound?
> I am only asking because it seems that winding this watch is somewhat different compared to others and there is greater resistance. Some of you have said to pull the crown and then wind it. Also, when I was winding it, the crown would automatically unwind (or move) in the opposite direction. What does that mean? Does that mean the watch is fully wound or am I doing something wrong?



You can wind it once a day, at about the same time every day.
To wind it fully, wind until it doesn't want to wind any further. At full wind, the resistance greatly increases all of a sudden, to the point where it feels like you'll break the movement if you exert enough force to overcome the resistance. That feeling is correct: You will indeed break the movement if you continue to wind past that sudden increase in resistance.
Elaborating further:

Most people who own a hand-wound watch wind it once a day, at about the same time each day. The movement was designed for that. Winding it twice a day won't hurt it, but (depending on the movement's anisochronism) it might degrade or improve accuracy. If you count turns as you wind the watch, you will soon learn how many turns of the crown it takes to bring the movement to full wind. To ease your mind about over-winding, you can then stop two or three turns short of that number each time you wind the watch.
When you wind the watch, the click moves with the ratchet wheel for a couple of millimeters before settling into a different notch. As you ease off, the mainspring exerts back pressure on the ratchet wheel, causing it to settle back into its rest position where the click can't move any farther. As the ratchet wheel rotates back into that rest position, the crown rotates back a bit as well. This would be easy to see if your Universa had a display back.
I don't own a Universa myself, so I can't tell you why "there is greater resistance" when winding your Universa than when winding your other watches. The resistance you feel might be coming from the rubber O-rings and such that seal the crown tube against water. If so, you should start to worry if and when that feeling starts to diminish.

Editing to add a picture of the SW210-1 movement as seen through a sapphire case back: The click is the small part near the top whose post-like projection nestles into a notch of the ratchet wheel, which is the larger of the two solid wheels.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

NeverQuiteSure said:


> You can wind it once a day, at about the same time every day.
> To wind it fully, wind until it doesn't want to wind any further. At full wind, the resistance greatly increases all of a sudden, to the point where it feels like you'll break the movement if you exert enough force to overcome the resistance. That feeling is correct: You will indeed break the movement if you continue to wind past that sudden increase in resistance.
> Elaborating further:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation. I appreciate it. I always thought that hand wind movements have a mechanism where you can continue to wind the watch (essentially infinitely) without having to experience any resistance or fear of breaking the movement. My assumption was that you can keep winding but at some point once the watch is fully wound your winding doesn’t do anything. The fact that you can actually break the movement is a huge disappointment to me and seems like a big disadvantage for hand wind movements relative to automatics. I wonder if this is only the case with the cheaper hind wind movements. Is this a feature of all hind wind movements or do high end hand wind movements have a mechanism that allows for an “infinite” rotation without any fear of breaking the movement?

I cannot imagine this to be an issue for a 300k FP Journe for example ( I mean I didn’t have to go to the top 0.1 percentile of watches to make my point but I’d be surprised if this is an issue with a 10k in house movement watch as well) . If this is the case, I would be shocked.


----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)

S. Wind said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. I appreciate it. I always thought that hand wind movements have a mechanism where you can continue to wind the watch (essentially infinitely) without having to experience any resistance or fear of breaking the movement. My assumption was that you can keep winding but at some point once the watch is fully wound your winding doesn’t do anything.


Automatics have that clutch mechanism. Without it, the motion of your wrist might over-wind the mainspring on your most active days. With hand-winders, the hard stop's tactile feedback tells you when the mainspring is fully wound.



S. Wind said:


> The fact that you can actually break the movement is a huge disappointment to me and seems like a big disadvantage for hand wind movements relative to automatics. I wonder if this is only the case with the cheaper hind wind movements. Is this a feature of all hind wind movements or do high end hand wind movements have a mechanism that allows for an “infinite” rotation without any fear of breaking the movement?
> 
> I cannot imagine this to be an issue for a 300k FP Journe for example ( I mean I didn’t have to go to the top 0.1 percentile of watches to make my point but I’d be surprised if this is an issue with a 10k in house movement watch as well) . If this is the case, I would be shocked.


I have no experience with high end movements of any kind. None of the hand-winders I have owned incorporate the clutch mechanism you're accustomed to having in automatics.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Del


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

So, I've had the Universa for just a couple of days but wanted to share my thoughts.

*General Thoughts*









The first thing you notice is the overall quality and attention to detail applied in the making of this watch. What I have also noticed is that the dial is basically designed to tell the time. That may seem kind of obvious but a lot of watches nowadays have dials that are too busy and distract you from the main purpose of the watch. This watch knows what its purpose is and that is to help the wearer tell what time it is quickly for a fraction of a second and without getting distracted. The dial is very clean looking almost sterile (in a good way). Yet, I keep finding myself staring at the dial without being able to properly explain why. Absent light, the dial looks darker than grey and the grey really shows when exposed to light. When exposed to direct light is when the watch really shines and you see the 3D dimension of the dial.

*Bracelet *










Never had a watch with a bracelet in my whole life. I just never thought I'd like the look of metal on my wrist or just the general feel of a metal bracelet on my wrist. Besides, the general look of most bracelets, thick with some sort of a wavy pattern, just really made me disgusted with watch bracelets. This bracelet, however, is something else. I like the flat links and the way the light reflects off of them. This watch made me go a full 360 on bracelets. I still dislike most bracelets' designs but not all of them! In addition, the adjustment button on the claps (with the Halios logo) is pure genius. Basically, if this was a strap, it allows you to switch to a different hole (within a fraction of a second) by pushing a button. It is actually useful and it makes a big difference to make the watch feel more comfortable depending on the situation.

*Negatives *

Whether you like the design of this watch or not is obviously a subjective matter. So, when I discuss the negative aspects of this watch, I want to be as objective as possible. The only negative thing (that is objective) that I would argue is an issue with this watch is the crown. Now, this is my first hand-winding watch (and the first watch I have with a somewhat of an above-average crown size due to the need for hand-winding), so I am not sure if this is an issue for all watches with big crowns or this one, but the crown almost "pierces" the skin on the top of my hand. I mean it actually hurts. Here is an example (that's actually not the worst it has looked). If anybody has any idea what to do about this, I would appreciate it.










That seems like a bad design to me. I don't know if anyone else has this issue or if it's just me.

*Concluding Thoughts: *

Overall, this is a pretty great watch. I believe it has the potential to be a one-and-done watch. Its design (at least the slate grey and selenic silver dials) makes it pretty universal. You can wear this on a day-to-day basis, you can wear it as part of a suit, you can wear it as a diver or a field watch.

It truly is a "universa".

Seriously though, that crown is killing me. Please help! 😀


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

Tighten the bracelet and wear it a little higher. I don’t have the crown ever digging into my hand, but I can see that happening if it was lower. The crown kind of sucks. It’s not nice to turn because it feels a little sharp if I was being really nit picky about things.

While I do love the design of the watch and lusted after it when I saw a buddy wearing it, I realize I don’t like flat links that much. It just feels too modern and or young, which some may love.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Dedcakes said:


> Tighten the bracelet and wear it a little higher. I don’t have the crown ever digging into my hand, but I can see that happening if it was lower. The crown kind of sucks. It’s not nice to turn because it feels a little sharp if I was being really nit picky about things.
> 
> While I do love the design of the watch and lusted after it when I saw a buddy wearing it, I realize I don’t like flat links that much. It just feels too modern and or young, which some may love.


I tried that, but it's not working out great although it also depends on the wrist size (even after I removed links to make it fit my wrist). I guess that will always be an issue with a bracelet. I guess a strap with many hole options gets rid of that problem. In general, though, you can swap the bracelet for a strap if you don't like it. I genuinely like this bracelet (the first bracelet I actually like) though I may also put a strap on the watch at some point because I am not used to that heavy feel of a watch on your wrist since the steel bracelet adds a lot of extra weight to the wrist. By the way, what color dial do you have?


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

S. Wind said:


> I tried that, but it's not working out great although it also depends on the wrist size (even after I removed links to make it fit my wrist). I guess that will always be an issue with a bracelet. I guess a strap with many hole options gets rid of that problem. In general, though, you can swap the bracelet for a strap if you don't like it. I genuinely like this bracelet (the first bracelet I actually like) though I may also put a strap on the watch at some point because I am not used to that heavy feel of a watch on your wrist since the steel bracelet adds a lot of extra weight to the wrist. By the way, what color dial do you have?


Too bad about it digging in then. Maybe the skin will grow stronger there and it eventually won’t happen. 

I’m a bathtyal blue owner and I might change to a strap like you recommend. I’ve wanted to try out a perlon and it’d work with this dial.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> Seriously though, that crown is killing me. Please help! 😀


Unfortunately there is no hope. You will have to sell it to me


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

johnnywash1 said:


> Unfortunately there is no hope. You will have to sell it to me


You never know what the future holds


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> You never know what the future holds


<iframe src="Do It Jewish GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="478" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

johnnywash1 said:


> <iframe src="Do It Jewish GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="478" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="
> 
> 
> 
> ">via GIPHY</a></p>


In all seriousness though, I don't plan on selling it, so sorry for the unnecessary tease. If I do plan on selling it at some point in the future for whatever reason, I will announce it ahead of time in this thread (before even posting it for sale in the sales corner) to generate more hype cause I will probably sell it at a profit (even though I already bought it for a premium from the secondary market). Don't blame me for playing the game . It has zero scratches and I plan on keeping it that way for my own enjoyment of the watch and to keep the value high. I have seen some brutally sratched Universas on Ebay (still selling at 1K). I don't know why people aren't taking better care of their watches...


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> In all seriousness though, I don't plan on selling it, so sorry for the unnecessary tease. If I do plan on selling it at some point in the future for whatever reason, I will announce it ahead of time in this thread (before even posting it for sale in the sales corner) to generate more hype cause I will probably sell it at a profit (even though I already bought it for a premium from the secondary market). Don't blame me for playing the game . It has zero scratches and I plan on keeping it that way for my own enjoyment of the watch and to keep the value high. I have seen some brutally sratched Universas on Ebay (still selling at 1K). I don't know why people aren't taking better care of their watches...



All good, I just bought from from another forum member here that has posted. Thank you though!


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

johnnywash1 said:


> All good, I just bought from from another forum member here that has posted. Thank you though!


Great man! Which version did you get?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> Great man! Which version did you get?


Bathyal Blue, my favorite. I've had a Huckberry, Bathyal, and Pastel. The Bathyal is the best, hands down.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

johnnywash1 said:


> Bathyal Blue, my favorite. I've had a Huckberry, Bathyal, and Pastel. The Bathyal is the best, hands down.


I thought you haven't had a Universa yet but you seem to be going through them one by one, haha. Are you collecting all of them or are you selling them and getting a new color each time? I will take your word for blue being the best, but you still haven't experienced the slate grey. I had the option to go for the blue and I like blue dials in general but decided to go with the slate grey.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I've sold all. Only regretting selling the bathyal.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

johnnywash1 said:


> I've sold all. Only regretting selling the bathyal.


I see. By the way, since you have had a bunch of them, do you have any idea how many were made from each dial color? Maybe you have had some with a large number on the back that can give you a rough idea about the batch size (or seen people posting their number on this thread)?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

I don't know. I remember the numbers were posted for the Huckberry run, but I don't remember seeing overall numbers.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

92gli said:


> A brilliant feature is how the numerals are flat and markers beveled, so sometimes you just see the numerals light up
> View attachment 16500439


It's one of the design features that really draws me to the Universa


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

S. Wind said:


> So, I've had the Universa for just a couple of days but wanted to share my thoughts.
> 
> *General Thoughts*
> View attachment 16574754
> ...


I have seen more people complaining about crowns digging into hands (not specific to the Universa). I tend to think it must be either one of three logical causes: 1. The watch is oversized; 2. The crown is very large and juts out far; 3. You are wearing the watch very low down. Since the Universa isn't very large, nor do I think the crown seems exceptionally large, it seems more likely that you'd be better of wearing the watch a little higher up. Still I appreciate that's also a matter of preference.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> I have seen more people complaining about crowns digging into hands (not specific to the Universa). I tend to think it must be either one of three logical causes: 1. The watch is oversized; 2. The crown is very large and juts out far; 3. You are wearing the watch very low down. Since the Universa isn't very large, nor do I think the crown seems exceptionally large, it seems more likely that you'd be better of wearing the watch a little higher up. Still I appreciate that's also a matter of preference.


I think that it's also due to the shape of the crown and probably the lack of a crown guard. I am not sure if the crown would dig into my skin (or if it would feel as painful) if it was more smooth. The crown is clearly designed with the intention to give the wearer a better grip when winding but I don't particularly like the indentations. If I don't pull the crown and push it back down, winding the watch is actually harder and the crown's curvature digs into my fingertips making winding painful. 

I think the issue with the crown digging into my hand would disappear if I change the bracelet to a strap since that would give me greater flexibility in adjusting where it sits on my wrist. This is always an issue with bracelets regardless of type and quality. Even after removing links and even with the micro-adjust system on this model, you can rarely get a perfect fit (unless you are lucky enough to have a wrist size that fits perfectly with a specific bracelet).


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

S. Wind said:


> I think that it's also due to the shape of the crown and probably the lack of a crown guard. I am not sure if the crown would dig into my skin (or if it would feel as painful) if it was more smooth. The crown is clearly designed with the intention to give the wearer a better grip when winding but I don't particularly like the indentations. If I don't pull the crown and push it back down, winding the watch is actually harder and the crown's curvature digs into my fingertips making winding painful.
> 
> I think the issue with the crown digging into my hand would disappear if I change the bracelet to a strap since that would give me greater flexibility in adjusting where it sits on my wrist. This is always an issue with bracelets regardless of type and quality. Even after removing links and even with the micro-adjust system on this model, you can rarely get a perfect fit (unless you are lucky enough to have a wrist size that fits perfectly with a specific bracelet).


Curious to know your worst size now!

I understand your reservations about the indentations and it's intentions in use.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Curious to know your worst size now!
> 
> I understand your reservations about the indentations and it's intentions in use.


It’s approximately 6 and three quarters. I removed 4 links in total from the bracelet.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

I somehow ended up collecting a few. Might end up with a blue one in no time lol.


----------



## mjsterre (Oct 1, 2017)

I forget how great looking Halios watches are. Great photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Luck or relentless sourcing? It almost feels unfair for a watch only few managed to get as I understand it.


websturr said:


> View attachment 16614279
> 
> I somehow ended up collecting a few. Might end up with a blue one in no time lol.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Luck or relentless sourcing? It almost feels unfair for a watch only few managed to get as I understand it.


I bought them on the secondary market this year.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

websturr said:


> I bought them on the secondary market this year.


That's certainly dedication! Do you do this with more design you like? I mean, collect different colourways of the same?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> That's certainly dedication! Do you do this with more design you like? I mean, collect different colourways of the same?


They all just happened to pop up one after another months apart. I wasn't hunting them down for purchase at all.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

websturr said:


> They all just happened to pop up one after another months apart. I wasn't hunting them down for purchase at all.


So what motivated you to buy three of these, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> So what motivated you to buy three of these, if you don't mind me asking?


I have a collection of Seaforth and Fairwind. Somehow I just started collecting the Universa without trying too hard lol.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

If someone is desperate to get their hands on a Universa? 








Halios Universa - Manual Wind Swiss Movement Watch - Pastel Blue Dial - 2021 | eBay


Highly desirable and will likely never be made again. This particular batch were sold out in minute to release in September 2021. Excellent quality and perfect for taking travelling. Great quality, super soft to touch and would give a different style to the piece.



www.ebay.co.uk





At this price I would say it's desperation. Other colourways barely make half this amount on recent past eBay sales... But then, it's the draw of the pastel...


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Picked up a selenic silver, the lume really shines against the lighter dial


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Delugs canvas strap on silver looks nicer than I thought it would.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Pfunk3 said:


> Delugs canvas strap on silver looks nicer than I thought it would.
> View attachment 16630751


Not sure if it was canvas, but I believe Halios posted an imagine of the silver dial with a pale blue strap which was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Benjamin NV said:


> Not sure if it was canvas, but I believe Halios posted an imagine of the silver dial with a pale blue strap which was absolutely gorgeous.


I don’t think so either, but it was also Delugs. This was my first strap I got from them and it came quick. Anyone looking for a thinner strap with quick release should look at what they’ve got.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I wear the Delugs waxed canvas dark blue strap on my Universa all the time. Great straps.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

NS1 said:


> I wear the Delugs waxed canvas dark blue strap on my Universa all the time. Great straps.


Got any photos of that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

warsh said:


> Got any photos of that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's a picture I posted to this thread a few months ago.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

If anybody is curious how a steel mesh looks on these, here is mine:
























Basically, I tried a canvas strap like the one above but grey to match my dial. However, it didn't feel right in terms of looks nor is it comfortable when my wrist sweats. This watch, at least the slate grey one, looks best on some type of steel bracelet (in my opinion). The original bracelet is too heavy and not summer-friendly due to the large links. So, the best steel alternative for the summer is a mesh bracelet that is lighter (the one I have is around half of the weight of the Halios bracelet) and allows for better airflow. I have had it for a few days now and I have decided that this will be my summer Halios bracelet.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Mine’s been on this strap lately.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> If anybody is curious how a steel mesh looks on these, here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 16651936
> View attachment 16651937
> ...


I wore my grey Fairwind on a grey canvas strap much of the winter, so you can pull it off if you get the right shade. But I agree, not a summer strap for me.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Happy new owner of the slate grey dial here:


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

I passed on the Universal/Fairwind because I don't like how the endlinks meet the case. Since it meets the case very flush and at the same angle, there is very little room for error and it always looks off to me, like it's always reflecting the light differently than the case when it looks like it should be reflecting it the same. Maybe the brushing is different. Pics below of the universal and some other angular watches with their bracelets which follow the same lines. Is it just me?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

PartyBees said:


> I passed on the Universal/Fairwind because I don't like how the endlinks meet the case. Since it meets the case very flush and at the same angle, there is very little room for error and it always looks off to me, like it's always reflecting the light differently than the case when it looks like it should be reflecting it the same. Maybe the brushing is different. Pics below of the universal and some other angular watches with their bracelets which follow the same lines. Is it just me?
> 
> View attachment 16748757
> 
> ...


This is part of the design and in reality it looks great. This is just one of the two things that makes this watch hard to photograph. The other one being the dark bezel look on most photos because of the reflection of the (most often) black camera.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

👋


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Twehttam said:


> 👋


love the uni on suede! Looks amazing with the destro.

btw were there ever any ballpark figures of how many were made of each color on the Series 1 run (blue/grey/silver)?


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi i jsut acquired a universa pastel blue andf it says number 123 in the back ..does anyone know how many pastel blue were made ?..i still have to get it fitted by the watchmaker later today .My wrist are too big for how i received it but i love it ..


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

What’s the verdict on the bathyl blue vs selenic silver? Those were my top two color variants.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

I have one of the initial limited run selenic silver and love it. You can’t go wrong with one or the other.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

yellowfury said:


> What’s the verdict on the bathyl blue vs selenic silver? Those were my top two color variants.


Ive handled both and ultimately picked up the blue. The blue dial is stunning vs the indices.

legibility with the silver dial was tough in low light imo, but I value that more than most.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

monsters said:


> move handled both and ultimately picked up the blue. The blue dial is stunning vs the indices.
> 
> legibility with the silver dial was tough in low light imo, but I value that more than most.


yeah legibility is definitely important. In photos the silver seemed more legible but that may be just because those photos are professionally done.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

The legibility to me is better with the blue especially is direct sun light. With that said the lume is awesome so night time or dark room legibility is good.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

I think the blue is better as a daily driver. The silver is a touch more classy and can be dressed up or down. There lume is fantastic for both.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Artbrz said:


> The legibility to me is better with the blue especially is direct sun light. With that said the lume is awesome so night time or dark room legibility is good.
> View attachment 16960860


i have the blue fairwind as well. I wonder if the universa blue is the same shade (since the pastel seaforth is different than the pastel universa)


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

yellowfury said:


> the pastel seaforth is different than the pastel universa


The grey Universa is also different from the grey Fairwind. The Fairwind has a sort of shimmer that the Universa doesn't have.
I love my selenic silver Universa but I hardly wear it since it is a bit too dressy for an everyday watch. Good thing I also have the grey Universa and the grey and blue Fairwind to choose from


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> i have the blue fairwind as well. I wonder if the universa blue is the same shade (since the pastel seaforth is different than the pastel universa)


I have both. They are close, but the Universa is a darker shade of blue.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

I have the Universa in pastel blue and selenic silver. I like them both a lot, the pastel blue is more distinctly Halios but the silver is really great as an everyday piece. I haven't really found legibility to be an issue on the silver one because the markers are so defined and the lume is strong so you get some glow under any conditions were you aren't in fully light areas.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

@RetroEffect has every dial color (except for the Huckversa) I'd be interested to hear his thoughts


----------



## RetroEffect (Aug 4, 2019)

conrad227 said:


> @RetroEffect has every dial color (except for the Huckversa) I'd be interested to hear his thoughts


You called? 😄. I was interested the most in the pastel originally but over time I’ve ended up wearing the grey and silver/white dials more often. The bathyl blue hasn’t gotten as much use as the other 3 but it’s a really great shade of blue - quite deep but not “midnight” - very much a “deep ocean” blue. The grey is a personal fave and I love the light blue second arrow - it comes together for a sporty feel in my opinion. I’ve never had problems with the contrast or lack thereof on the selenic silver and it goes well with everything! Hope that helps! I’ll leave with a photo I just took of them all together.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

RetroEffect said:


> The grey is a personal fave


The grey might be overlooked by many. It is the least favorite on the forums, but everybody that has one loves them.
I've been wearing mine a lot, probably more than the other Halios' watches I have. It just goes with everything.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

RetroEffect said:


> You called? 😄. I was interested the most in the pastel originally but over time I’ve ended up wearing the grey and silver/white dials more often. The bathyl blue hasn’t gotten as much use as the other 3 but it’s a really great shade of blue - quite deep but not “midnight” - very much a “deep ocean” blue. The grey is a personal fave and I love the light blue second arrow - it comes together for a sporty feel in my opinion. I’ve never had problems with the contrast or lack thereof on the selenic silver and it goes well with everything! Hope that helps! I’ll leave with a photo I just took of them all together.
> View attachment 16964523


Beautiful line up


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope everyone has a happy weekend.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

I have both the grey and the blue dial Universa, although the grey will be moved on very soon. They're both fantastic and versatile, but for me the blue dial just edges it:


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone have an extra bracelet I can buy? I bought a Universa without one and Jason has not responded to my emails about buying one.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnywash1 said:


> Does anyone have an extra bracelet I can buy? I bought a Universa without one and Jason has not responded to my emails about buying one.


Did you email the tech support ..they tend to reply to those emails.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Gisae said:


> The grey might be overlooked by many. It is the least favorite on the forums, but everybody that has one loves them.
> I've been wearing mine a lot, probably more than the other Halios' watches I have. It just goes with everything.


I agree, the grey is the dark horse. It is very dynamic and subtle so very difficult to make it sexy in pictures.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This guy









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

johnnywash1 said:


> Does anyone have an extra bracelet I can buy? I bought a Universa without one and Jason has not responded to my emails about buying one.


Maybe send this guy a message. He sold one with 2 bracelets. Maybe the buyer will sell one.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/xvgdje


----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

such an absolutely phenominal piece. I'd kill for one that had a date window in the 6 o'clock position.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Gisae said:


> Maybe send this guy a message. He sold one with 2 bracelets. Maybe the buyer will sell one.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/xvgdje



Ha, great minds think alike--I already contacted the buyer and arranged to purchase the extra. Thank you!


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

sully0812 said:


> such an absolutely phenominal piece. I'd kill for one that had a date window in the 6 o'clock position.


I hear you but the numeral indexes are so nice looking (and reflect the light in a great way), you wouldn't want to sacrifice the 6 for a date (+the balance symmetry works well the way it is now). At least, that's my view. Hard dilemma.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

FYI - Someone on Facebook just received a new Uni from Jason. I looked on his site and it says he is building them to order if you email him.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

sully0812 said:


> such an absolutely phenominal piece. I'd kill for one that had a date window in the 6 o'clock position.


Eww


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

aparezco said:


> View attachment 17112189


Looks sweet, but I think the universa is still a bit more distinctive.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Sometimes the crown annoys me, but damn, this thing is fantastic


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

And the day lume 😍


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

92gli said:


> FYI - Someone on Facebook just received a new Uni from Jason. I looked on his site and it says he is building them to order if you email him.


can confirm he’s been doing this. He made a blue one for me at the end of October. It really depends on his time and parts availability. Sometimes he makes a post about it on his discord or Instagram as well.


----------

